
Ask HN: Who is hiring? (August 2014) - whoishiring
Please lead with the location of the position and include the keywords INTERN, REMOTE, or VISA if the corresponding sort of candidate is welcome. Feel free to post any job that may interest HN readers from executive assistant to machine learning expert to CTO.<p>Please do not post recruiting firms or job boards.
======
gmjosack
Dropbox (San Francisco, CA) -
[https://www.dropbox.com/](https://www.dropbox.com/) Site Reliability Engineer
-
[https://www.dropbox.com/jobs/listing/141](https://www.dropbox.com/jobs/listing/141)

We're looking for people who have a passion for operations, reliability, and
software engineering. People who don't just want to build tools, but actual
infrastructure products, for the rest of the product organization. Want to
touch provisioning, package/configuration/service management, monitoring,
deployments, network & datacenter tooling, etc. in an environment with >10,000
hosts? We're currently solving very challenging problems at a large scale and
are looking for people to build out the next generation of operational
infrastructure.

You can apply through the website but if you have any questions, I'm on the
SRE team, feel free to email me at gary@dropbox.com.

~~~
sparr0
I can't speak to working for Dropbox, but interviewing for this position was
one of the more enjoyable experiences I've had in the job market lately.

~~~
ajani
You created a new account just to say this?

------
nilsbunger
Dropbox - SF and NY - Fulltime and Intern

Dropbox is building the home for people’s most important things — their
photos, docs, and other stuff. We handle over a billion files a day for over
300 million users with a product that’s easy enough for your grandparents to
use.

We write great software and sweat the details, relentlessly focus on impact,
and are working to create an enduring culture. We’ve barely scratched the
surface, and we're building much more than a little blue box.

\----

Some of the expertise we’re trying to grow:

* Engineering: computer vision, data scientist, android, iOS, web (front and backend), infrastructure, QA, and more

* Design: user research, visual design, and interaction design

* Product: developer advocate, payments, and localization

* Tech Ops: site reliability, MySQL, infrastructure security, network engineer, hadoop reliability, and datacenter ops.

Check out our jobs page
([https://www.dropbox.com/jobs](https://www.dropbox.com/jobs)) for more jobs
and full descriptions.

\----

What’s it like to be a Dropboxer?
[https://www.facebook.com/lifeinsidedropbox](https://www.facebook.com/lifeinsidedropbox)

Glassdoor: [http://www.glassdoor.com/Overview/Working-at-Dropbox-
EI_IE41...](http://www.glassdoor.com/Overview/Working-at-Dropbox-
EI_IE415350.11,18.htm)

Come find out what Dropbox is all about - drop me a line at nils@dropbox.com
with a resume!

~~~
fractalsea
You say there are internship possibilities, but on the jobs page you link to,
it says there are none available. Is this the case? Or can these be arranged
informally?

~~~
nilsbunger
Short answer, yes! We bring on a lot of interns every summer, and some on
different schedules too. Fall is when we do the most interviews for
internships, looking for the next summer's batch.

------
eLobato
Red Hat, offices in every continent but Antartica (REMOTE, VISA)
([http://redhat.com](http://redhat.com))

\--------------------------------

We are looking mostly for self-directed full stack software engineers and also
for product managers.

\---------------

What will you do:

Work on cutting-edge operating systems, develop kernel modules, develop
software for the cloud (Openstack), virtualization libraries such as Libvirt,
Xen, RHEV. Ceph is our bet for distributed block, file, and object storage.
JBoss is our topclass Java middleware. Identity management is what you're
into? Then join us and help us build FreeIPA. Foreman and Katello are one of
the leading solutions for systems management for physical and virtual servers.
We need people to help us develop OpenShift, the best open source Platform as
a Service product. I could go on and on.

\-------------------------

What will you get:

Excellent benefits

Competitive compensation

Work remote when you choose to

Work at the office when you choose to

Live by the open source mantra

Mentorship when you need it

\--------------------------

I think you get the idea, we have so many products, and we need people mostly
into systems, great coders, smart, and who get things done. The technologies
you've worked with are important but it's more important for us that you can
hit the ground running. C, C++, Python, Scala, Java, Ruby, LISP are just some
of the languages we use here. We would like you to have at least one area of
expertise.

Email me at dlobatog AT redhat . c om and let me know if you think you'd fit
here!

~~~
zura
What's wrong with Antarctica?

(And we have a quite good broadband connection here...)

~~~
scrollaway
This is a bit off-topic but how realistic is it to move to and live in
Antartica these days? I'm asking out of natural curiosity.

~~~
zura
Actually, my comment was intended as a [half-] joke. In fact, I was once
researching about relatively long-term job options in Antarctica - and I
remember there were some options for IT staff.

As for the short-term travel, it is quite expensive:

[http://www.antarcticconnection.com/shopcontent.asp?type=trav...](http://www.antarcticconnection.com/shopcontent.asp?type=travel-
money)

------
lutorm
SpaceX - Hawthorne, CA (LA) - No remote, US citizen/PR only

If you follow HN, you know about SpaceX. We are disrupting the "space space"
by developing reusable launch vehicles and spacecraft. A couple of weeks ago
we brought a rocket down from Mach 10 to a soft landing on the ocean:

[http://www.spacex.com/news/2014/07/22/spacex-soft-lands-
falc...](http://www.spacex.com/news/2014/07/22/spacex-soft-lands-
falcon-9-rocket-first-stage)

(Full mission coverage: [http://youtu.be/lbHnSu-DLR4](http://youtu.be/lbHnSu-
DLR4))

If this sounds like something you'd like to work on, we need software people
-- everything from web-type to flight software and embedded systems! Check out
our jobs at:

[http://www.spacex.com/careers/list](http://www.spacex.com/careers/list)

(Note that due to US arms export regulations (ITAR), employees must be US
citizens or permanent residents.)

~~~
janpieterz
(Note that due to US arms export regulations (ITAR), employees must be US
citizens or permanent residents.)

What about people that want to become a permanent resident? I see a couple of
positions that would fit and am currently looking to move to the US. Is SpaceX
open for such a procedure?

------
hafabnew
Thread.com (YC S12) - Software engineer who loves product (Python/Django)
London, England. [https://www.thread.com/jobs](https://www.thread.com/jobs)

We're a startup trying to reinvent retail so men can dress well without being
subject to the horrors of the high street or having to trawl through millions
of items online. We do this using a combination of powerful algorithms and
human stylists.

You'd be joining a small, highly technical team with a ton of startup
experience (the founders have started and sold 2 companies before). You'll be
one of the first technical hires and get to build and own huge parts of the
product and work on the core algorithms.

One of our ancillary goals is to build one of the best engineering cultures
anywhere, and we'd love you to help us do that. We launched in October and
user and revenue numbers are scaling extremely quickly. We're backed by a
collection of the top investors from London and Silicon Valley as well as Y
Combinator.

We're especially interested in people who are interested in founding their own
startup one day. We view working at Thread as a founder bootcamp where you'll
learn about all parts of starting and growing a startup.

Want to learn more? Check out
[https://www.thread.com/jobs](https://www.thread.com/jobs) and you can see
some of our code at [http://dev.thread.com/](http://dev.thread.com/)

Thanks!

~~~
izolate
> We view working at Thread as a founder bootcamp where you'll learn about all
> parts of starting and growing a startup.

This is amazing. I cannot stress how much respect I have for companies that
care so much about the personal growth of their employees. Definitely
applying.

------
cedsav
Web Developer [Full Time, Bloomington, IN or REMOTE]

We’re looking for talented and passionate developers to help improve and
expand our web-based application, FormAssembly.com.

The ideal candidate can craft code that is robust and easy to maintain, switch
between back-end and front-end development, and keep usability and user
experience in mind at all times.

You’ll work on our LAMP stack, and occasionally on new projects with a clean
slate, for which you’ll help pick the best technologies, architecture, and
tools.

You’ll work autonomously or with the team depending on the project, and will
get many opportunities to share, teach, and learn from your coworkers.

Your work will get in front of tens of thousands of users and help make data
collection easier for a lot of people, from schools enrolling students to
large corporations improving their business processes.

Position is full-time, in Bloomington, Indiana or remote. Email
jobs@veerwest.com to apply or visit
[http://www.veerwest.com/jobs](http://www.veerwest.com/jobs)

------
peawee
SpiderOak, REMOTE but eastern half of the USA.

We're looking for an enterprise support engineer!

We’re looking for an energetic people-friendly engineer to join forces with us
to help support our growing SpiderOak Blue Enterprise deployments. Every day
will see new struggles and opportunities- one day, you may be integrating
patches from some of our development partners into our directory sync code
base, the next you may be helping configure a virtual machine to authenticate
20,000 users against SpiderOak.

We're an all-virtual company, but we have service commitments that lead us to
want someone who can get to Washington, DC quickly.

For more info check out our job post at
[https://blog.spideroak.com/20140724120622-now-hiring-
enterpr...](https://blog.spideroak.com/20140724120622-now-hiring-enterprise-
support-engineer)

------
EmilLondon
Citymapper (London, UK) - Help build the world's most loved urban navigation
app!

[https://citymapper.com/apps/](https://citymapper.com/apps/)

Full-time in London, UK. We will consider remote work for exceptional
candidates.

We're looking for great people first and foremost, but especially the
following roles:

\- Lead DevOps engineer (Python, AWS) You will be responsible for our platform
in the cloud. This isn’t a “systems administrator” role. You will shape the
tool chain, deliver features, and ensure that the moving parts of our system
can communicate. Experience with Python and AWS required.

\- Experienced Android and iOS developers We’re reimagining mobile UIs for
finding the best ways to get around cities. We’re looking for mobile
developers who both care deeply about the “little big details” of mobile
interfaces, and who know the grotty implementation details required to make
things work across a range of device types.

\- Software Engineer (Junior and Senior)

We're looking for great engineers to solve the big problems. We use a lot of
Python, and some C and Java. We're building an omnivorous transport data
processor that fuses together loads of data sources. And we're building the
world's best transit routing engine. We're also interested in people with data
analysis and natural language processing experience.

If you’re interested, please contact me at emil@citymapper.com

------
Garus
StartHQ ([https://starthq.com](https://starthq.com)) in Helsinki, Finland -
full stack JS developer. Initially part time & remote with option to relocate
and work full time. Can help with relocation and visa.

We're a small but ambitious startup looking to change the way people use web
apps. Currently we offer cloud search (think Greplin or Spotlight, but for the
cloud), but are working to add notifications, integrations and SaaS spend
monitoring, among others.

You'll be the fourth member of our team and thus in a key position to drive
the product and overall strategy.

These links may be of interest:
[https://starthq.com/developers](https://starthq.com/developers) \- our search
provider integration API
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6LVCL2exq68](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6LVCL2exq68)
\- an overview of the technologies we use
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pmyDJnEza6A](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pmyDJnEza6A)
\- in depth talk on our server side tech
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J8KGguflMCc](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J8KGguflMCc)
\- a talk about our extension

To apply, drop us a line with your comments on the service and your GitHub URL
to jobs@starthq.com

------
gaplus
Lawrence Berkeley National Laboratory ⚛ Berkeley, CA

Web Developer | full-time or part-time

Berkeley Lab is looking for a talented web developer who will work on building
powerful web-based tools for materials scientists on the Materials Project
team (see materialsproject.org). We use millions of CPU-hours a year to
compute the properties of advanced new materials, and disseminate the
information with web interfaces and APIs.

This is a great opportunity for a developer with an interest in science and
energy-related innovation. You'll work with a very small team of scientists
and engineers and will have a major impact on any aspect of the project that
interests you — from application architecture to data visualization.

A successful applicant will have experience in:

    
    
       ▪   HTML (HTML5 desirable) / CSS3
    
       ▪   Python and Django (or similar framework)
    
       ▪   Javascript — experience with Backbone.js, 
           CoffeeScript, and Require.js is highly relevant
    
       ▪   Web services technologies and REST
    
       ▪   Information visualization — knowledge of javascript
           graphing libraries such as d3 or HighCharts and   
           understanding of information visualization techniques
           highly relevant
    
       ▪   MVC-style development
    
       ▪   Writing unit-tests for client side applications
    
       ▪   Unix environments 
    
       ▪   User interface design principles
    

If you're interested in applying, or you simply want to ask some questions
about the position, feel free to get in touch via the email listed on my
profile.

------
fmela
Connectifier
([http://www.connectifier.com/careers](http://www.connectifier.com/careers))
is located in sunny Newport Beach, CA (45 minutes south of Los Angeles).

Every month millions of jobs are left unfilled. This means people look for
work longer, companies move slower, and products and services that we all want
don't get delivered. Recruiting is a $400 billion per year industry, and there
is ample room to make it better. Connectifier is a small but quickly growing
venture-backed startup that’s passionate about solving the hiring problem. We
build software to streamline the recruiting process and connect talented
candidates with the companies looking to hire them. Join us to be an early
employee at a fast growing startup!

Our engineering team has a depth of talent from places like Google, Microsoft
Research, Berkeley National Lab, Carnegie Mellon, and Stanford. We’re
committed to helping each other learn and grow while having a blast, and we’re
looking for developers that are smart, ambitious, and get things done. We
mostly work in Java, but you’ll get bonus points for server/backend, MongoDB,
HTML, JavaScript, or machine learning experience. You’ll get to design and
develop large scale data processing systems, work alongside a talented set of
peers, and make an impact beyond what is possible at a large, bureaucratic
company.

We offer a highly competitive salary and stock compensation package, including
100% employee coverage for medical, dental, life, and disability insurance. We
also provide lunch and a fully-stocked snack bar & coffee station. To
decompress, we play table tennis at the office, or volleyball at the beach
(which is walking distance from our office!).

Placing the right people in the right jobs is hard, and since we took on this
challenge, we've already helped hundreds of companies, from fledgling startups
to the Fortune 100s, find and recruit the best talent. We want to improve
people's lives by helping them work somewhere they love. If you want to help
us change the world and drive the economy forward, shoot us an email at
jobs+hn@connectifier.com

------
andrewsomething
DigitalOcean - New York, NY (Remote possible)

We're hiring everything from Go and Ruby hackers to UI designers. We're
experience massive growth right now, and it's an exciting time to be part of
this team. I'm not a recruiter, just excited to be part of DO. Feel free to
ask me questions.

Check out:
[https://careers.digitalocean.com/](https://careers.digitalocean.com/)

Software Engineer: [https://careers.digitalocean.com/careers/software-
engineer/](https://careers.digitalocean.com/careers/software-engineer/)

Network Engineer: [https://careers.digitalocean.com/careers/network-
engineer/](https://careers.digitalocean.com/careers/network-engineer/)

Senior Product Designer: [https://careers.digitalocean.com/careers/senior-
product-desi...](https://careers.digitalocean.com/careers/senior-product-
designer/)

User Interface Designer: [https://careers.digitalocean.com/careers/ui-
designer/](https://careers.digitalocean.com/careers/ui-designer/)

Technical Community Manager:
[https://careers.digitalocean.com/careers/technical-
community...](https://careers.digitalocean.com/careers/technical-community-
manager/)

~~~
etam
Hello there, I'm a co-founder at Sevendays, a new online freelancer
marketplace dedicated to startups:
[https://www.sevendays.co](https://www.sevendays.co)

We're growing fast and many freelancers are signing up everyday.

In particular, we're getting quality freelancers in the following categories:

Web/mobile development Graphic design Digital marketing Copywriting DevOps
There is no website fees and you can contact directly our freelancers.

Our freelancers also participate to small pro-bono for selected non profit
organisations.

If you're looking for freelancers, or even if you're just curious, I'd be
grateful if you could have a look at our site and give me your feedback.

Best regards,

Enrico TAM etam@sevendays.co

------
kmano8
Monetate - Conshohocken, PA (Philly suburbs) [REMOTE or ONSITE] - Will help
with relocation to Philadelphia; also remote (Americas timezones preferred,
must speak English)

Monetate helps digital marketers make their content more relevant. We turn
data into action on our clients' sites by doing real-time data analysis and
DOM manipulation to put the right experience in front of their users. We’re
looking for engineers who want to do highly visible work on great brands and
solve tough problems with great coworkers. What we're looking for:

* People who like to ship - we're focused on building and shipping great products - if you like to see your work in production quickly you'll see it here. We ship often (every two weeks), and iterate.

* People who like hard challenges - we have great problems across our products - huge data sets, UX, 3rd party Javascript, high volume / low latency APIs - we have no shortage of fun problems to work on.

* Problem solvers who like to code - we take things apart, figure out how they work, then build software to solve our users' problems.

About us:

* Founded in 2008

* Open source - Google Closure, Python, AngularJS, Pandas, Redis, Hadoop, Mahout, Solr and Lucene - we're open source across our stack

* Respect - it's our core value. We have a great team and we work well together. Our vacation policy is the same as Netflix (we don't have one). Our technical project teams are self-organizing and have full authority over (as well as responsibility for) the problems they work on.

* Market rate salaries

* Funded by First Round Capital and OpenView

We've hired great people from HN before, and we're looking for people not
positions. We have people who have joined the team with no background in our
primary languages and people from non-traditional backgrounds. Check out our
blog at [http://engineering.monetate.com/](http://engineering.monetate.com/)
Send me a message if you have questions or want to apply: karl at monetate dot
com

~~~
EricaJoy
[http://www.monetate.com/jobs#open-
positions](http://www.monetate.com/jobs#open-positions) returns an IIS 403.

------
mikepk
Boston, MA - full time, internship, exploring possible remote

Web Programmer, Developer, Hacker

=================================

Smarterer - [http://smarterer.com/](http://smarterer.com/)

Make a difference. Change the world. Do something important.

Smarterer gives people unprecedented understanding of what they know and what
their teams and organizations know.

You are a creative web programmer, developer or just all around hacker and
want to join a dynamic product team. Ideally you are a versatile technologist
who loves to build web products, especially (but not exclusively) if you have
Python experience. Our stack is primarily Python, SqlAlchemy, Backbone and
CoffeeScript.

Smarterer has created an innovative, machine learning, crowd-sourced testing
system that will disrupt how people think about skills. Don’t let our name
fool you, while our system is fun, our unique patent-pending technology is
also deeply rooted in scientific modern testing theory.

Smarterer is enabling a revolution: in how the enterprise manages their teams
and talent, in the changing job marketplace, and in the way individual people
measure their own skills and share that knowledge.

We're funded by Google Ventures, True Ventures, Re-think education as well as
some amazing angel investors.

Want to know more? Contact me at mikepk@smarterer.com

------
tristanz
Sense - San Francisco, Remote -
[https://senseplatform.com](https://senseplatform.com)

Sense is next-generation platform for data science and big data analytics.
We're building something awesome, are venture backed, and located in San
Francisco. We're a small, highly-technical team of 3 looking to expand to 5-6
in the next few months. We're open to remote for the right candidate.

* Frontend Engineer - We're looking for a frontend / fullstack engineer to help lead development of our web platform. You should care deeply building great products and have experience building complex JavaScript applications and designing developer-friendly REST APIs. Our stack consists of AngularJS, Node.js, Postgres, Couchbase, and Docker, plus a whole bunch of data science magic.

* Data Scientist - Do you want to push the frontier of data science rather than work on better ad targeting? We're looking for a polyglot data scientist to help make Sense the best platform for data science. If you love playing with R, Python, Spark, Julia, JavaScript, D3, and more, this job is for you.

Compensation: $90k-$120k, 1%-4% equity.

Interested? Email tristan@senseplatform.com.

------
zenag
ZEN.ag - Distributed team - REMOTE

We're in the final stages of building an analytics platform for online
advertising, and we're looking for a senior developer to join the team and
lead both new feature development and maintainance as we come up to and
subsequently after launch.

We're working with a market-leading community in the affiliate marketing
space, and we're genuinely moving that space forward both in UI and technical
terms.

Required skills:

* PHP and MySQL to a high degree of skill and experience, including a heavy focus on performance optimisation and experience with MVC frameworks (CodeIgniter preferred)

* JQuery / Javascript skills to middleweight level.

* Professional-level statistical mathematics, including experiment design, multivariate maths and Bayesian methods.

* Deployment and some sysadmin skills including Apache configuration and bash scripting.

* Strong teamworking skills and fluent written and spoken English.

Nice-To-Have:

* Experience with C.

* Experience supporting a codebase in a production environment with more than 500 users.

* Strong code optimisation skills.

Location can be anywhere, but within 5 hr of GMT strongly preferred!

Please email info@zen.ag for more information, questions, and to apply.

Thanks - looking forward to hearing from you!

------
pbiggar
CircleCI ([https://circleci.com/jobs](https://circleci.com/jobs)) - fulltime,
SF or REMOTE, international OK, VISA-transfers OK

More than anything, we try to make CircleCI a great place to work. You might
love it too if you like:

\- working with great people who you can learn from \- to work on developer
tools \- building a product that customers love, and pay for \- working with
Clojure and ClojureScript \- flat, transparent cultures (we're inspired a lot
by Valve and similar companies) [1] \- to work remotely, or to have your own
private office in SF [2]

We're hiring lots of roles, esp in engineering, design, dev-success, and dev-
evangelism.

[1] [http://blog.circleci.com/kindness-is-
underrated/](http://blog.circleci.com/kindness-is-underrated/) [2]
[http://blog.circleci.com/silence-is-for-the-
weak/](http://blog.circleci.com/silence-is-for-the-weak/)

Check out [https://circleci.com/jobs](https://circleci.com/jobs) for details

~~~
a47527
"Hello there noscripter!"

Well that's a red flag.

~~~
pbiggar
It is?

------
adrianmacneil
Coinbase

San Francisco or remote

[https://coinbase.com/](https://coinbase.com/)

[http://grnh.se/t4gehk](http://grnh.se/t4gehk) # jobs page

Interested in helping build the future of currency and payments? Do you
regularly run though brick walls on your way to success? Are you passionate
about bitcoin and digital currency? If so, you've found the right place.

We're mostly using Ruby on Rails, with a touch of Sinatra, Java, Objective C,
and Node.js for various projects. We're looking for:

Operations Engineer - lead the design and implementation of our highly
scalable and secure backend infrastructure.

iOS/Android Engineers - add functionality to our existing mobile apps, and
build entirely new apps.

Security Engineers - help design our architecture from the ground up, and work
with our whitehat community to detect and fix new issues.

Integrations Engineer - work with our merchant partners such as Overstock.com,
Dish, Expedia, Dell etc to integrate the Coinbase API. Involves some travel to
work on-site with larger merchants.

Developer Advocate - work with our developer community to gather feedback,
help with API questions, improve documentation, and attend meetups/hackathons.

Generalist Backend/Frontend Engineers - do you simply love building great
products, or fast, scalable backend software? We're also looking for great
engineers to work on our main Coinbase.com application.

Non-technical - read hacker news and dream of working at an exciting startup,
but don't have any technical skills? We have plenty of other openings in BD,
Fraud + Compliance, Recruiting - see our jobs page.

------
johnbellone
Bloomberg L.P - New York City, Washington D.C.

Web Platform/Infrastructure Engineer: Full-Time

We are looking for experienced platform/infrastructure engineers to join our
Web Operations (DevOps) team. My team is tasked with automating ourselves out
of a job using Chef, Docker, OpenStack and pretty much any other open source
technology we can get our hands on. Our team is small, fast moving, and most
importantly our clients are developers. Bloomberg has over 3,000
technologists, working on software and hardware, across all businesses in the
information technology industry.

Responsibilities:

    
    
      * Automate operation, installation and monitoring of web 
        infrastructure components in our open source software stack;
    
      * Provide application developer support, documentation and training materials;
    
      * Troubleshoot and debug production web infrastructure;
    
      * Train application developers on web infrastructure and best practices;
    

Qualifications:

    
    
      * Open Source contribution experience is a plus;
    
      * 2+ years of DevOps experience or System Administration (be conversant
        in Unix networking and C system calls);
    
      * Experience with configuration management such as Chef, Puppet or Anisble;
    
      * Experience with a UNIX shell scripting language such as Bash, Ruby,
        Perl and Python;
    
      * Experience with cloud computing platforms such as OpenStack, AWS and
        VMware ESX;
    
      * Solid understanding of continuous integration, deployment and operations concepts
    

[https://careers.bloomberg.com/hire/jobs/job41823.html](https://careers.bloomberg.com/hire/jobs/job41823.html)

[https://careers.bloomberg.com/hire/jobs/job41822.html](https://careers.bloomberg.com/hire/jobs/job41822.html)

------
cpenner461
Digital Reasoning -- Nashville // New York // Washington DC

Digital Reasoning is a leader in cognitive computing. We build software that
understands human communication - in many languages, across many domains, and
at enormous scale. Some tools/technologies we use: NLP, machine learning,
Java, Python, Rails, Javascript, Hadoop, AWS/EC2, Agile methodology. We're
expanding our team on several fronts.

All of our open positions:

>
> [http://www.digitalreasoning.com/careers](http://www.digitalreasoning.com/careers)

A few that are directly on my team here in Nashville:

> Senior Operations Engineer:
> [http://ch.tbe.taleo.net/CH15/ats/careers/requisition.jsp?org...](http://ch.tbe.taleo.net/CH15/ats/careers/requisition.jsp?org=DIGIREAS&cws=1&rid=39)

DevOps/Sysadmin on Linux in AWS/EC2

> Full Stack Developer:
> [http://ch.tbe.taleo.net/CH15/ats/careers/requisition.jsp?org...](http://ch.tbe.taleo.net/CH15/ats/careers/requisition.jsp?org=DIGIREAS&cws=1&rid=36)

> Front End UI/UX Engineer:
> [http://ch.tbe.taleo.net/CH15/ats/careers/requisition.jsp?org...](http://ch.tbe.taleo.net/CH15/ats/careers/requisition.jsp?org=DIGIREAS&cws=1&rid=38)

Web application development with Ruby on Rails/Javascript

> Data Analyst
> [http://ch.tbe.taleo.net/CH15/ats/careers/requisition.jsp?org...](http://ch.tbe.taleo.net/CH15/ats/careers/requisition.jsp?org=DIGIREAS&cws=1&rid=41)

Teach our software how to read

Feel free to ping me (charlie dot penner at digitalreasoning.com) with any
questions.

------
mikeatoscar
Oscar Insurance (NY)- tech start-up in Manhattan, with $150mil in funding from
our Series A round. We're a new kind of health insurance company that is using
technology to make insurance simple, intuitive, and human. In other words, the
kind of healthcare we want for ourselves.

Positions:

Android - First Android developer! Have you built an Android application from
the ground up? We'd love to talk.

Front end developer - You've got expert knowledge of web technologies
(HTML/CSS) and an understanding of the full web technology stack (e.g. HTTP,
cookies, headers, asset loading/caching). You have a disciplined approach to
testing and quality assurance

Platform engineers- Can write thoughtful software in a systems language like
Java, C++, or go, and a scripting language like Python or Ruby.

Apply online and spread the good word! www.hioscar.com/jobs

~~~
brentley
I talked to you guys at uncubed. Awesome work you are doing, and I loved the
culture you are cultivating!

------
bitcrusher
FlareWorks - [http://www.flareworks.co](http://www.flareworks.co) \- San
Francisco, CA. Bay Area Only

Interested in changing the world? Neither are we! But we are interested in
having fun and building cool software.

FlareWorks is a mobile messaging startup headquartered in San Francisco,
California. Our mission is to build a platform for contextual communication
between family and friends that is easier, simpler and safer than texting. Our
company’s visual messaging service —called Flares— uses visual cues, instead
of text, to provide communication shortcuts between friends and family.

We're a seed funded, early stage startup, so this is an opportunity to get in
on the ground-floor. You would be engineer number 2 or 3. We're looking for
mobile developers, both iOS and Android to help us take our application and
platform to the next level. Our mobile apps are the face of the organization
and, as such, you’ll be on the front lines of creating an application and
experience that has the potential to be used by millions of people every day.

Our Stack: * Node for our API. * Erlang for our platform.

What we offer: * We're not fans of 9-5 with a lunch break. Work when you want,
where you want. Results matter. "Seat Time" does not. * Unlimited PTO. Take
the time off you need, when you need it. We don't offer prizes for
'attendance'. * 5K equipment budget. Buy what you want; After a year, it's
yours to keep. * Company outings. We like to get out and do things as a team.
Lunches, dinners, games, volunteering, concerts. We're always on the lookout
for things to do. * A real voice. We want to know what you think. If you have
an idea or think something isn't working, we want to hear about it. Your voice
counts. * Generous options and an actual competitive salary ( no low balling +
options bait and switch here ).

What we're looking for: * Senior level Android and iOS engineers. * UX and
visual design chops. * Meticulous attention to details. * Android: * Animation
and the hardware accelerated rendering pipeline as well as OpenGL ES. *
Location, Content and Media SDK experience. * iOS: * Core Graphics, Core
Animation, Core Data, Core Location * Comfort with rapid iteration and real-
time team collaboration.

If this sounds like a good fit for you, email us (jobs@flareworks.co) and
we'll talk.

------
twakefield
Rackspace - San Francisco, CA (will relocate and remote possible)

TLDR; email me if you want a great job writing software to change the world:
taylor@hackrackspace.com.

We are changing the future of cloud computing at Rackspace and collaborating
with OpenStack, Docker, CoreOS and anyone else that wants to joint the OSS
cloud party. Just check out our latest offering, OnMetal [1], which is a
combination of open source software (OpenStack) [2] and open source hardware
(OpenCompute) [3].

If you are passionate about OSS/cloud/distributed systems, we would love to
have you be part of our team in SF. We have positions available in a startup
environment with recent acquisitions Mailgun and Exceptional.io, as well as
big, hairy distributed computing problems to solve at Rackspace. So there is
something for everyone.

We are located in the SoMa neighborhood in San Francisco on 2nd St. and
Folsom.

Below are the offerings currently available:

* All: Get stuff done, people that are motivated to make an impact.

* All: Excited to build new products, passion for new technology, new programming models.

* Backend Engineer: Distributed systems experience, passion for large scale systems.

* Frontend Engineer: Architecting interesting fully client side apps, dashboards, live updates, etc...

* Data Engineer: Building big data systems to be used throughout the company.

* Spam Fighting Engineer (Mailgun): Finding spammers and fraudsters with smart algorithms.

* Deliverability Engineer (Mailgun): Automating email deliverability best practices into code.

I was a co-founder of Mailgun and I run the SF office so email me directly if
you are interested: taylor@hackrackspace.com.

[1]
[http://www.rackspace.com/cloud/servers/onmetal](http://www.rackspace.com/cloud/servers/onmetal)
[2] [https://www.openstack.org](https://www.openstack.org) [3]
[http://www.opencompute.org](http://www.opencompute.org)

~~~
iLoch

        TLDR; email me if you want a great job writing software to change the world
    

Literally every post in here. :)

------
shs
HubSpot - Cambridge/Boston, MA -
[http://www.hubspot.com](http://www.hubspot.com)

HubSpot is a great place to work. In fact, it was ranked the #2 place to work
in Massachusetts and we're the fastest growing non-public software company in
the US (and 33rd fastest growing non-public company). We focus on helping
businesses with their online marketing - specifically helping them to avoid
interrupting and annoying their customers with bad marketing.

In Engineering, we're organized into small teams where you get to have a big
impact on the product. We have a great environment to move quickly in and
deploy hundreds of times a day. We use GitHub Enterprise for SCM, Jenkins to
build, an internal deployer system for zero-downtime deploys, and we even have
a Heroku-style system coming (for those that would ask "why not just use
Docker?", there's still the provisioning and routing issue).

On the backend, we use Java and Python (though more Java these days). It's
really modern Java. We use Dropwizard which is really wonderful if you haven't
checked it out (annotate paths similarly to how you'd use Flash in Python and
just have the method return an object and Jackson will serialize it into JSON
and return it - Java can be really nice). For data, HBase, Hadoop, MySQL,
ZoopKeeper, Redis, and Memcached all have their place. Again, we deploy
hundreds of times a day so don't expect your code to languish in the
repository. We like pushing small changes fast.

On the front end, we use Backbone.js, CoffeeScript, and jQuery. We also have
our iPhone and Android applications.

Engineers get a lot of responsibility from the start and you'll usually push
changes your first day. You'll also get a Retina MacBook Pro and Thunderbolt
display.

Work schedules are flexible. Most engineers keep a 10-6 schedule. You get to
make a meaningful difference in a product with loads of paying customers and a
ton of traffic. Best of all, you get to work with loads of smart and fun
people. That's the best thing about HubSpot: the people are great people that
you can rely on, learn from, and have a great time getting things done with.

Software Engineering:
[http://jobvite.com/m?3N1tAgwC](http://jobvite.com/m?3N1tAgwC)

All Jobs: [http://jobvite.com/m?3S1tAgwH](http://jobvite.com/m?3S1tAgwH)

~~~
himanshuy
There is a typo with 'ZooKeeper'.It's an awesome framework.

------
jgrahamc

        CloudFlare is hiring Go, Lua, PHP JavaScript developers
        London and San Francisco
        ---

Positions are here: [https://www.cloudflare.com/join-our-
team](https://www.cloudflare.com/join-our-team)

But, actually, ignore the specific positions. If you like working in Go, or
Lua, or PHP, or JavaScript and want to come work for a company that's growing
rapidly and has a ton of code to write in all those languages just apply.
We've hired lots of people who aren't a specific fit for a job that's listed
on that board.

~~~
lukasm
Would be nice if you could send at least generic "No Thanks" for applicants.

~~~
jgrahamc
Did you apply to CloudFlare and not receive a response? If so, I need to
follow up internally.

~~~
lukasm
Yes, a month ago.

------
dirtyb1t
Cigital is hiring software security folks!

What we do: We're a software security consulting firm that helps build
security into the SDLC. We work on a wide variety of projects involving static
analysis, penetration testing, architecture review, threat modeling, red
teaming, network pen testing, etc. We deal mostly with the private sector and
the types of applications we work with are varied from mobile to webapps to
video games.

We're all consultants so we tend to travel a fair amount. As I said, the work
is varied and you can really focus the type of work you do based on your
interests and skills. It's definitely a fun place to work. The people here are
really smart and there's lots of room to grow your skills. We're looking for
everything from interns to principal consultants and we have positions open
all over the place including:

    
    
      • Northern Virginia
      • Boston, MA
      • Santa Clara, CA
      • New York, NY
      • Bloomington, IN
      • Seattle, WA
      • London
    

You can read more about the jobs here:
[http://www.cigital.com/careers/jobs/](http://www.cigital.com/careers/jobs/)
DO NOT apply directly to our website. Email your resume to
cigitalrecruiting[at]gmail.com, along with a desired position and location. I
have tons of tips to help you nail the interviews. (sorry for the personal
email, but the amount of spam emails I have gotten after posting here is
ridiculous, and unfortunately there is not a PM system).

------
AnSavvides
London, UK - EDITD
[http://editd.com/jobs/engineering/](http://editd.com/jobs/engineering/) or
email jobs@editd.com

Currently hiring for Engineering, Data science and DevOps positions, and our
stack is primarily Python & JavaScript, with a wide variety of frameworks like
Django/Flask and Backbone/Marionette/d3/react. js to keep things interesting.

We're an established startup, focused on doing important things for the fourth
biggest industry in the world (fashion), helping them reduce waste and be more
efficient. We have a beautiful web app, used every day by hundreds of people
at ASOS, Gilt Groupe, Target, Gap and more. Our office is large and sociable,
with people having lunch together every day and beer, wine, cheese and snacks
in the office every Friday, as well as team days out.

Our engineering team is made up of some really clever people, solving diverse
and interesting problems on a daily basis, like image analysis, big data
visualisation and many others. We love good practices like extensive testing
and continuous integration, and enjoy giving back to the community, so open
source contributions are highly encouraged.

Half of the team has actually found and joined us through HN “who’s hiring”,
so don't hesitate to get in touch, we're always happy to meet new people! If
you want to talk to me directly, feel free to drop me an e-mail at
andreas@editd.com :)

------
mjwhansen
PHP/Back end or Front-End Developer INTERN - Washington DC

The agency I work for, Engage ([http://enga.ge](http://enga.ge)), is looking
for fall developer interns. We do everything from WordPress sites to our own
products to custom web and mobile apps, and most of our work relates to
politics/issue advocacy. We're particularly passionate about Internet freedom
issues. Right now we're gearing up to launch a new product so it's a pretty
exciting time. Check out our portfolio here:
[http://enga.ge/work/](http://enga.ge/work/).

Anyway, we are looking for a college student with back or front-end talent
(PHP/MySQL or Javascript/HTML/CSS). Must be in the DC area or willing to
relocate; foreigners welcome as long as you can secure a visa on your own
(usually J-1 or F-1). Also, note that we treat our interns well and hire them.
In fact, one of our current developers used to intern here, as did I. And,
management doesn't really care if you have side projects, which is always
nice.

To apply, please send me an email directly to michele@engagedc.com with the
subject "Developer intern from Hacker News" (I'm the technical project
manager). Include your resume, GitHub/portfolio link and a brief description
of why you want to work with us. Hope to hear from you!

(Repost from July thread.)

------
naftaliharris
Affirm -- San Francisco, CA

At Affirm we believe the financial industry is fundamentally broken. Not only
is the core infrastructure built with technology from the 1970s, but when is
the last time you hard someone say say "I trust my bank to look out for me".
It doesn’t have to be this way, and it’s our mission to fix this problem. We
are using technology to re-imagine and re-build core parts of financial
infrastructure to enable cheaper, friendlier and more transparent financial
products and services that improve lives and return the financial service
industry back to its roots: value creation as opposed to value extraction.

We are based in San Francisco and are founded and backed by industry veterans,
including Max Levchin, (Affirm CEO, PayPal cofounder/CTO) and Nathan Gettings,
(Affirm Chief Risk Officer, Palantir cofounder/CTO). We are looking for
exceptionally talented and passionate people who believe in our mission and
want to be a part of shaping the future of consumer finance.

We're looking for full-stack engineers, infrastructure engineers, UX
engineers, and iOS and Android engineers, in addition to some non-technical
roles as well. Our backend is written in Python and lives on AWS.

Email me at naftali@affirm.com or apply at
[https://www.affirm.com/careers](https://www.affirm.com/careers).

FULL-TIME, INTERN, VISA, LOCAL, RELOCATION, NO REMOTE

------
vide0star
Smarkets, London, Software Engineer, Python, Erlang & Mobile

Smarkets is a modern betting exchange with significantly lower transaction
fees than the competition. We're a well-funded company with a small, agile
development team, and our platform has handled over £600 million of bets.
Smarkets has been featured in publications such as Wired, The Wall Street
Journal and TechCrunch and was recently selected as part of the Startups 100.
We're building a reliable, low-latency exchange system to facilitate automated
traded strategies, as well as a fast, modern web interface. Our team
constantly works on significant, challenging software engineering problems; if
you're fed up of writing yet another boring CMS, we might be able to help. The
Smarkets platform is written predominantly in Python and Erlang, and relies
heavily on asynchronous programming techniques and REST. We make extensive use
of version control, configuration management and automated testing, which
allows us to reliably deploy code to production several times a day.

Our team builds on a modern, open-source software stack which includes Linux,
Vagrant, Flask, Eventlet, PostgreSQL, RabbitMQ, ElasticSearch, Graphite, Chef
and Git. For more info:
[http://info.smarkets.com/about/jobs/](http://info.smarkets.com/about/jobs/)

------
SurfScore
Kodable ([http://www.kodable.com](http://www.kodable.com)) - Full time,
Mountain View, CA

What could be better than impacting the lives of millions of kids? Kodable
teaches kids the fundamentals of programming starting before they can read.
Used by over a million kids around the world, Kodable is designed to encourage
everyone to learn programming. Over 50% of Kodable users are girls, and it has
been used in over 100 countries.

We're a team that knows how to work smart, have fun, and get results. We're
passionate about empowering people with great educational tools and 21st
Century skills. We’re looking to hire our first full-stack engineers
(including a CTO) to bring Kodable to more platforms and build Kodable 2. You
will be given the freedom to shape the future of programming education for the
entire world!

We have an iOS app written in Objective-C with a backend in Parse, and a web
reporting system written in Ruby and Sinatra. Experience with these languages
in a plus, but we’re mostly looking for experience. The position includes a
lot of responsibility, you’ll make key architectural decisions for the future
of our codebase, so you should have experience working on a production
application in use by 100k+ users. We also offer generous equity - we consider
our first hire to be nothing more than a late co-founder, and feel you should
be compensated accordingly :)

If you’re interested, email jon@kodable.com or to learn more visit
[http://www.kodable.com/jobs](http://www.kodable.com/jobs)

------
rsingel
Contextly, San Francisco, CA; [http://contextly.com](http://contextly.com)

Our mission is to help publishers thrive in the age of drive-by readers, with
tools that are good for readers, writers and publishers. Broadly speaking that
means figuring out how to get good stories to the right readers.

We do this with content recommendations that don't suck and have no misleading
content. Our recommendation technology marries editorial curation to very
smart machine learning. We're a small team, but we've got great clients and
we're growing.

We are looking to hire our first two local engineers, who will have
significant impact on the product and the company.

* Infrastructure Engineer * Front-End/Web Developer Here is what we think would make a good match: As an infrastruture engineer, here are some skills that will likely lead to a good match: * Python * Experience with AWS * Experience with both relational dbs and key-value stores * Experience with application/service monitoring/logging * CDNs/Caching/Memcache/Redis * Demonstrated ability to build systems using these skills

As a designer/web developer, here are some skills that will likely lead to a
good match: * API use/design * Javascript * Mobile web experience *
Familiarity with publishing systems

Please tell us a bit about yourself and why you think this would be something
you'd like to work on in a cover letter. Email us at info@contextly.com.

All serious inquiries will get a response.

------
lipsmack
Football Radar - London, UK (Full-time, permanent)

Football Radar is a young, profitable company who do advanced statistical
analysis of football.

JUNIOR DEV/OPS, SYSADMIN

We are looking for a sysadmin who is prepared to work in a small yet flexible
Operations team in a growing organisation. We are beginning to scale up our
software systems and need a platform that can scale with us. We use many
technologies to deliver our products:

* MySQL, Redis and MongoDB

* PHP, Scala and Python as our main application languages

* Apache and nginx as our frontends

* User management through LDAP

* Basic system automation with Puppet

To apply: [http://www.footballradar.com/jobs/#op-36403-junior-
systems-a...](http://www.footballradar.com/jobs/#op-36403-junior-systems-
administrator)

SOFTWARE ENGINEER (SCALA)

We’re looking for an experienced programmer to help us build real-time trading
software, work with large datasets, do complex statistical modelling and
invent new ways to help our staff analyse football. The main language we use
for our real-time and modelling systems is Scala, but we use Python and PHP
too. We don't expect you to know Scala, but we expect that you will be excited
to learn it if you don't know it already.

To apply: [http://www.footballradar.com/jobs/#op-20718-scala-
software-e...](http://www.footballradar.com/jobs/#op-20718-scala-software-
engineer)

------
sam
Octopart - UI/UX Designer - New York, NY [no remote] -
[http://octopart.com](http://octopart.com)

We're looking for a talented designer to make our electronic component search
engine beautiful so engineers and part buyers fall in love with it. You'll be
working closely with our frontend engineering team to develop a consistent
design language which spans all of Octopart products.

Octopart sits at the intersection of electronic hardware and the web. The
design challenges we face are unique:

\- How do we display dense, highly technical information in ways that let the
user process it without thinking too hard?

\- How do we redesign our search interface so that searching is more natural
and intuitive?

\- What's the right design language to use to communicate with a userbase that
is partially engineers, and partially component purchasers?

The problems are hard, but the results will be rewarding, as our 700,000
monthly users spend less finding parts and more time designing new hardware.
Your design skills will grow as you tackle these problems with us.

We're looking for someone full time, but we're willing to start of working
together on a contract basis.

We're based in NYC near the flatiron, we're backed by Y Combinator, we're a
team of 14, and we've been profitable since 2010.

Please send a link to your portfolio along with anything else to
jobs@octopart.com. More info at
[http://octopart.com/jobs](http://octopart.com/jobs)

------
Gametime-United
Senior Ruby Engineer - Full Time - In the Heart of San Francisco

Gametime is a small team working in the heart of San Francisco's startup
scene, right by the stadium. We love what we do, and we are growing at a
meteoric rate (30x in six months!).

Who we are looking for:

\- Senior Ruby Engineer - We are looking for a senior Ruby engineer to help
redefine the sports technology. Be part of architecting, implementing and
scaling our Ruby infrastructure that reaches thousands of sports fans every
week. Work closely with our iOS and Android team to develop algorithms and a
lasting client server protocol that lets us iterate fast and stay ahead of the
industry.

~ We're a rocket ship! Gross sales are up 30x in six months and we're
expanding fast.

~ We are a small, Accel backed company. It's an exciting time to get on board.

~ We offer market rate salary and meaningful equity.

~ Everyone here does meaningful work. You won't end up on the "login button
team" here, you will be part of the most important conversations on the
engineering team.

~ Free lunch! Who said there was no such thing?

~ $2000 annual education budget to learn anything you like.

~ Your birthday and your partner's birthday off!

~ Free games! We're right by the stadium, in the Dropbox building. Go Giants!

[https://jobs.lever.co/gametime/d79cdfe8-55ed-40e6-98ea-
dcb78...](https://jobs.lever.co/gametime/d79cdfe8-55ed-40e6-98ea-dcb78b6fa979)

------
yegg
DuckDuckGo (remote or local in Paoli, PA). If you're a DuckDuckGo user who is
excited about what we're trying to accomplish, then check out our hiring page
at
[https://dukgo.com/help/en_US/company/hiring](https://dukgo.com/help/en_US/company/hiring)

In particular, we're looking right now for:

-1 or 2 Back-end (Perl) engineers.

-1 Front-end (JavaScript/CSS) engineer.

-1 Operations (Chef/Site-reliability) engineer.

-1 Desktop/mobile Web designer.

------
Gametime-United
Lead Android Developer - Full Time - In the Heart of San Francisco

Gametime is a small team working in the heart of San Francisco's startup
scene, right by the stadium. We love what we do, and we are growing at a
meteoric rate (30x in six months!). Who we are looking for:

\- Lead Android Developer - As lead engineer you'll be inheriting a strong,
flexible codebase that isn't far behind iOS (this is not a "follow iOS" role).
You'll be responsible for the Android team as a whole, Gametime's vision on
the Android platform, and be part of major product and technology decisions.
Our app has been built by an external team that will still be on board to help
when you join, providing a smooth integration period.

~ We're a rocket ship! Gross sales are up 30x in six months and we're
expanding fast. ~ We are a small, Accel backed company. It's an exciting time
to get on board.

~ We offer market rate salary and meaningful equity.

~ Everyone here does meaningful work. You won't end up on the "login button
team" here, you will be part of the most important conversations on the
engineering team.

~ Free lunch! Who said there was no such thing?

~ $2000 annual education budget to learn anything you like.

~ Your birthday and your partner's birthday off!

~ Free games! We're right by the stadium, in the Dropbox building. Go Giants!

[https://jobs.lever.co/gametime/ad03b6ba-8ef3-4205-9112-47e8b...](https://jobs.lever.co/gametime/ad03b6ba-8ef3-4205-9112-47e8bfb114ce)

------
estitesc
Teespring (YC W13) Seeks Engineering Thought Leaders!!!

Full-time Senior (Ruby, Front-end, DevOps) Engineers in San Francisco (SOMA).

1 in 100 people in the USA now own one of our products. Join our team and help
us reach double digits. We are a small (-10 strong) engineering team that is
changing the way people bring ideas to the market. In our first 2.5 years,
we’ve shipped millions of products, provided a living for hundreds of our
amazing users, and even had the privilege of watching a few of those users
become millionaires through our platform. Who we are: We’re an ecommerce
platform that’s growing like crazy, and we’re just getting started. We obsess
over our customers, and dream of a world where everyone can unleash their
inner entrepreneur.

Things we care about: \- Average product feedback score 9/10 \- 9/10 customers
say they would recommend our products

Who we are looking for: We’re hiring incredibly talented, passionate people.
Our biggest need (in a senior capacity) is full-stack, front-end, and dev ops
engineers (we’re a Ruby shop), but we’re hiring across the board for the right
people.

Even if you’re not sure you’re ready for the next opportunity, get in touch
and let’s have a conversation!

Email ashley.hearn@teespring.com with your resume to learn more.

------
tobinharris

                           _           _                           _         
       _ __    ___    ___ | | __  ___ | |_ __      __  ___   _ __ | | __ ___ 
      | '_ \  / _ \  / __|| |/ / / _ \| __|\ \ /\ / / / _ \ | '__|| |/ // __|
      | |_) || (_) || (__ |   < |  __/| |_  \ V  V / | (_) || |   |   < \__ \
      | .__/  \___/  \___||_|\_\ \___| \__|  \_/\_/   \___/ |_|   |_|\_\|___/
      |_|                                                                    
    
      http://pocketworks.co.uk, Leeds, Yorkshire, UK
    
      Looking for some Ruby on Rails skills, and a hunger to learn more (see below)
    
    

Howdy. We'd like to chat to folks who might want to work with us.

We think you'll like it here _if_...

    
    
      ★ You're a Rails guru wanting to work with other Rails gurus  
      ★ You embrace new technologies
      ★ You might have dabbled with stuff like CouchDB, Redis or RabbitMQ
      ★ The thought of creating beautiful, slick, user centric interfaces excites you
      ★ iOS or Android development is something you'd love to get into
      ★ You're happy working in a small team, we have 5 other guys and gals here
      ★ You can code like the wind, and deliver at a fast pace. Kanban style.
      ★ You'd enjoy working on a mixture of funded in-house products and agency work
      ★ You would quite enjoy music in the office, desk beers & friday pub-o-clock 
      ★ Working long hours is not expected, unless we're really up against it
      ★ Leeds city center is do-able for you
      ★ Earning £30K-£40K would be pretty sweet
    

Please contact tobin@pocketworks.co.uk if you're up for a chat.

------
StefanBill
Conclusive Analytics - Charlotte, NC - Full-time -
[http://www.conclusiveanalytics.com/](http://www.conclusiveanalytics.com/)

We're a small and growing company looking for people with a passion for big
data who love to solve difficult/fun problems for our clients. Here are two
job postings:

Data Miner/Data Scientist: [http://www.conclusiveanalytics.com/career-
opportunities/data...](http://www.conclusiveanalytics.com/career-
opportunities/data-miner-scientist/)

Senior Database Developer: [http://www.conclusiveanalytics.com/career-
opportunities/seni...](http://www.conclusiveanalytics.com/career-
opportunities/senior-database-developer/)

Being a small company, your daily job will not be defined by your job title,
and you will get to learn something new every day. We develop in Linux and
Windows, HP Vertica and SQL Server, and other languages & platforms like R,
SAS, DataFlux, Python, or whatever we think is best at getting the job done.
We offer competitive pay & benefits, a pool table, lots of white boards, and a
great team of smart and fun coworkers.

Contact hr@conclusiveanalytics.com for more details.

------
nrp
Oculus VR - Irvine, Seattle, Dallas, Menlo Park -
[http://oculusvr.com](http://oculusvr.com)

We were recently acquired by Facebook, giving us the resources to build an
incredible virtual platform. Our passion for enabling amazing experiences is
unchanged, and we are expanding the team rapidly to take on the challenges of
creating consumer products. In addition to the Irvine, Seattle, and Dallas
offices, we are now hiring massively in Menlo Park in the Bay Area. Some of
the key positions we care about at the moment are:

* Computer Vision Engineer - Research and develop algorithms and software for cutting edge 3D vision applications.

* Quality Assurance Engineer - Build and use test plans and automation to ensure that the products we are building are always stable and reliable.

* Electrical Validation Engineer - Ensure that the hardware that we build from prototypes through EVT through MP functions properly.

* Senior Software Engineer - Develop core software products, services, and applications.

The full set of job listings you can apply to is at
[http://www.oculusvr.com/company/careers/](http://www.oculusvr.com/company/careers/)

You can also email me directly at nrp@oculus.com if you have questions.

------
voleon
Voleon Capital Management - Berkeley, CA
[http://www.voleon.com](http://www.voleon.com)

Senior Deployment/DevOps Engineer: full-time, on-site

Fast-growing science- and technology-driven company seeks a Senior
Deployment/DevOps Engineer. You will work with the RnD, Software,
Infrastructure and Trading teams to develop, test, deploy, and manage research
and production software.

About Us:

We apply statistical machine learning to develop automated trading strategies
and systems. Our success is dependent upon the predictive power of our models
rather than speed. The team includes our research staff as well as a group of
exceptional software and IT professionals who are building our next-generation
software and hardware infrastructure. We have a collegial, academic working
environment, rely on open source software, and have built our own software
stack.

The Position:

Focus areas include creating software infrastructure for our research
department and production trading systems, as well as supporting the next
generation of our compute and storage hardware systems. We seek a candidate
who can bring both development and operations skills to rework existing
software infrastructure and guide testing/automation of new and ongoing
deployments.

Qualifications:

* Experience with Unix-like OSes and open-source technologies

* Proficiency in at least one programming language

* Experience leading the deployment and maintenance of critical software systems

* Experience in operations for highly available services

* Experience designing and implementing processes for continuous integration

* Experience with configuration management and IT automation

* Track record of supporting multi-developer software projects

* Knowledge of databases and database administration

Additional Skills (Not Required):

* Knowledge of distributed systems, cluster computing, and fault tolerance

* Industrial experience as a software engineer

* Experience working in a technology-focused startup

 _A background in finance is not required._

devops.working@voleon.com

------
antoviaque
Open edX -- REMOTE (Worldwide), OpenCraft

Consultancy specialized on the edX project, and hiring to handle increasing
demand. edX is a free software project, used by various universities and
companies to run online courses. See edx.org, class.stanford.edu, france-
universite-numerique-mooc.fr for examples of edX instances.

It's a large Python/Django codebase, with good code standards and architecture
(a lot of the edX engineers come from MIT). You would work on different
clients contracts using the platform. The clients list/references include
Harvard, edX themselves, the French government, and various startups &
universities currently running their own instances, or looking to create one.
Tasks are varied, from developing custom features for specific courses
(XBlocks), customizing instances, developing generic platform features,
deploying instances, working on both client/server sides, etc.

A large part of your work would be published as free software (edX is released
under the AGPL license, which requires clients to release modifications under
the same license), and you would also contribute to the free software project,
pushing some of your developments upstream through pull requests, contributing
features, documentation or help on mailing-lists.

You would be able to work remotely from where you want, as long as you have a
good internet connexion. : )

Stack: Python/Django, Ansible, AWS, Debian/Ubuntu, JS, HTML/CSS, MySQL,
MongoDB

Applying: Email jobs@opencraft.com with: your github account, a short
explanation of why the role interests you (no formal cover letter, please :) )
and a list of links to free software contributions you have made.

------
MPetitt
VideoBlocks - Reston Virginia Full-Time Backend Web Developer

We are looking for multiple backend web developers to help us launch exciting
new projects. Our stack is PHP but we love language agnostic Devs who are
willing to learn. We prefer NOVA/DC local, but we have remote employees and
are open to remote for extremely exceptional candidates.

Our Dev Wish-list (Not all needed, but the more the better)

2+ years web app dev experience

Experience with MVC principals

Experience with PHP

Experience with Sphynx

Experience with Redis

Experience with Selenium

Experience with Git

Hacker attitude Love of learning

We offer,

Competitive salaries and benefits

Great Insurance

Take when you need it unlimited time off

Exciting Ping Pong games

If you are interested, email me at matt@videoblocks.com

Video Blocks is a profitable, venture backed technology company, recently
recognized by Inc. Magazine as being the fourth fastest growing media company
in the United States. VideoBlocks.com offers a subscription-based service that
provides members with unlimited downloads of stock video, motion backgrounds,
production music, sound effects, special effects, After Effects templates and
more. In 2013, Video Blocks was ranked the 32nd fastest growing technology
company in the US/Canada, and the 2nd fastest growing technology company in
the DC region by Deloitte for the Fast500, for achieving 7,000% revenue growth
over the past 5 years.

------
Theranos
Theranos - Palo Alto

Visit a lab for a Doctor’s appointment recently? Two vials of blood is a lot
isn't it? Theranos is looking to completely redefine healthcare by solving
speed and accuracy issues of current lab testing by combining SW engineering
and life sciences using 1/1000 less blood than what is typically drawn today;
our process have results in Doctors’ hands in as little as 2 hours allowing
them to provide significantly more accurate treatments in a timely manner.

[http://www.healthcaredive.com/news/theranos-the-new-lab-
diag...](http://www.healthcaredive.com/news/theranos-the-new-lab-diagnostics-
firm-that-has-walgreens-attention/275424/)

An advanced stage startup, Theranos primary stack is .Net - We are looking for
engineers who want to make a positive impact in healthcare. Also looking for
embedded, Senior iOS & Android developers.

VISA & Relo assistance (for those already in the US) - Sorry No remote – No
International Relocation.

For more about each position: [http://www.theranos.com/careers/software-
development](http://www.theranos.com/careers/software-development)

email michaelw at theranos dot com

------
haystaq
HaystaqDNA: Backend Engineer, Frontend Engineer

New York, NY or Washington, DC

HaystaqDNA is a predictive analytics startup that teams with businesses and
advocacy groups and brings data savvy to their customer and supporter
acquisition efforts. Our commercial clients include international auto
manufacturers, major television networks, and national retailers.

We’re building a platform that will transform businesses’ customer
relationship management (CRM) and their approaches to marketing. Business CRM
platforms focus on the past purchase behavior of existing customers -- these
generate stale insights and say little about where to hunt for growth. Our
platform will incorporate outside data sources as well as live research in
order to generate up-to-date and actionable leads.

We’re looking for top-notch Backend and Frontend Engineers to join our team in
New York or Washington, DC. We’re a small company (and growing!) so engineers
must be ready to contribute to the technical vision of our organization and
take ownership of real projects, from design to development to deployment.

Backend engineers should be strong Python web application developers. We use
Django for larger, client-facing projects and Flask for smaller, internal-
facing APIs. Frontend engineers should have strong familiarity with client-
side development in JavaScript, familiarity with HTML and CSS, and a good
sense of design. Familiarity with database design and administration (we use
MySQL) as well as version control (we use Git) are also important.

We offer competitive compensation and benefits. We value diversity and
encourage engineers from all backgrounds to apply.

Interested? Send an email to engineering@haystaqdna.com.

------
alexose
Front End Engineer - Crimson Hexagon - Boston

We use machine learning techniques to make sense of a vast reservoir of social
data. As one of the few companies with direct access to the Twitter Firehose
as well as the full Facebook and Google+ APIs, we face unique UI problems that
you'll help solve with your keen sense of design and attention to detail.
You'll be architecting new features and workflows that our customers will use
to pull valuable insight out of hundreds of billions of social media posts.

There's no precedent for a lot of what we do. Familiarity with modern
JavaScript frameworks is a plus, but not a requisite-- We value your ability
to think laterally, collaborate, communicate, and execute above everything. We
like people who have a background in freelancing. We also like people who come
to programming via nontraditional means.

Top pay, top benefits, located in Boston's Seaport district. We're big enough
not to be a monoculture, but small enough not to be a corporate cult.

Email me (alex at crimsonhexagon dot com) or check out our hiring page:
[http://goo.gl/oSIY3o](http://goo.gl/oSIY3o)

------
Gametime-United
Senior iOS Engineer - Full Time - In the Heart of San Francisco

Gametime is a small team working in the heart of San Francisco's startup
scene, right by the stadium. We love what we do, and we are growing at a
meteoric rate (30x in six months!).

Who we are looking for:

\- Senior iOS: We don't write typical iOS code. The core of Gametime iOS
relies on ReactiveCocoa and functional programming paradigms. We'll be
switching to Swift as soon as it hits 1.0. We ship a build every Wednesday and
move FAST. We peer review everything we write, and hold each other to
impeccable standards without letting ourselves get bogged down in
perfectionism. At Gametime you'll write great code, ship a beautiful product,
and play a leading role at one of the fastest growing start ups in the Bay
Area.

~ We're a rocket ship! Gross sales are up 30x in six months and we're
expanding fast.

~ We are a small, Accel backed company. It's an exciting time to get on board.

~ We offer market rate salary and meaningful equity.

~ Everyone here does meaningful work. You won't end up on the "login button
team" here, you will be part of the most important conversations on the
engineering team.

~ Free lunch! Who said there was no such thing?

~ $2000 annual education budget to learn anything you like.

~ Your birthday and your partner's birthday off!

~ Free games! We're right by the stadium, in the Dropbox building. Go Giants!

[https://jobs.lever.co/gametime/a863b6f9-1b49-4288-babd-75e84...](https://jobs.lever.co/gametime/a863b6f9-1b49-4288-babd-75e84e4690df)

------
thematt
Blue Origin (Seattle, WA) -
[http://www.blueorigin.com](http://www.blueorigin.com)

Software Engineers

Blue Origin is developing technologies to enable private human access to space
at dramatically lower cost and increased reliability. We have multiple
openings for software engineers across various teams. In particular, we're
looking for people with Java experience and an interest in working on all
levels of the development stack. You'll get to work on green-field projects
and use some of the latest technologies. Experience working with Graph or Non-
Relational databases is a plus. So is front-end development experience using
Angular, Ember, etc.

To be clear, we're looking for people from all backgrounds. You don't
necessarily need to come from aerospace but you must be passionate about it!

We have many interesting problems to work on, directly or indirectly related
to building/flying spacecraft. We're also growing rapidly, so even if you
aren't an exact match, we'd love to hear from you. We also have many unlisted
openings we're recruiting for as well.

Email us: jobs@blueorigin.com

------
salar
Amsterdam, the Netherlands. No remote work – must be willing to work at our
Amsterdam office.

Silk [1] is looking for Front-end Developers, Javascript/TypeScript and
Haskell Engineers and a DevOps Engineer.

We're building a product that makes it easy for people to create sites with
information that is easy to query, visualize and share. On a deeper level, our
vision is to bring the semantic web to the masses and build an amazing company
around that.

We're working on many interesting and challenging problems, with a custom-
built Haskell graph-database on the back-end and a cutting-edge Functional
Reactive client-side framework in Javascript on the front-end [2]. Silk is
well-funded by top-tier VCs (NEA and Atomico) and we're located in the city
center of Amsterdam.

For more info & open positions: [https://jobs.silk.co/](https://jobs.silk.co/)

[1] [https://www.silk.co/](https://www.silk.co/)

[2] See [http://engineering.silk.co/](http://engineering.silk.co/) for
examples.

------
bdotdub
Timehop - [http://timehop.com](http://timehop.com) \- New York, NY

We're looking for backend engineers, devops, and designers. You can read more
here: [http://timehop.com/joinus](http://timehop.com/joinus)

We write a ton of Golang and Ruby to support our recent amazing growth (see:
[http://j.mp/TimehopGrowthGraph](http://j.mp/TimehopGrowthGraph) \- thats 6.5x
since March!).

Timehop is building the place online to connect with friends around the past.
Whereas Facebook, Twitter, and Instagram focus on the real time, Timehop
focuses on anniversaries and bringing meaning and relevancy to old content. We
have MILLIONS of users opening the app every day and signing up a user ~every
second

We recently became consistently a top 25 US iPhone app, making us the fastest
growing app in NYC!

We also just raised $10mm
([http://j.mp/TimehopTCSeriesB](http://j.mp/TimehopTCSeriesB))

Send an email to benny@timehop.com – let's chat!

------
cliftonk
OrgSync — Dallas, TX. Full-time.

Frontend / Backend / Full-stack / DevOps

## Job Summary

We're looking for a sharp engineer to work alongside a small team of
developers and designers committed to building a robust, performant and
scalable web application serving over 350 colleges and universities around the
country. You have an attention to detail and a professional curiosity that
extends beyond the workplace. You will work in a mostly autonomous
environment, so you have to be just as awesome at getting things done as you
are at composing elegant solutions.

Most of our code is written in Ruby and runs on the Rails stack backed by a
MySQL database, but we also incorporate other technologies such as Node.js,
Memcached, ElasticSearch and Redis. We use GitHub for version control and our
infrastructure is entirely hosted via cloud services. We care about keeping
our libraries up-to-date and test coverage. While most of our stack is on
Rails today, we're comfortable with other technologies and always strive to
use the right tool for the job.

This is a full-time position at our headquarters in Dallas, TX and includes a
competitive base salary, a full range of benefits, stock options, and an
awesome team of creative people by your side.

## Requirements

\- Passion for developing excellent software and an appreciation for elegant
code

\- Strong understanding of web services and REST concepts

\- Strong understanding of relational databases including complex queries and
optimization

\- Experience writing object-oriented software guided by tests

\- Strong understanding of performance optimization and caching techniques

\- Being comfortable in a polyglot environment a plus

\- Open source project contributions a plus

\- Ability to play "Careless Whisper" on saxophone a plus

\- Strong written and verbal communication skills

## Links

Open source: [http://orgsync.github.io/](http://orgsync.github.io/)

Blog: [http://devblog.orgsync.com/](http://devblog.orgsync.com/)

Openings:
[http://www.orgsync.com/company/careers](http://www.orgsync.com/company/careers)

------
alexk
Mailgun (ex-YC W11), [http://www.mailgun.com](http://www.mailgun.com) Austin,
Blacksburg, San Antonio or San Francisco!

    
    
       _________
      |\       /|
      | \     / |
      |  `...'  |
      |__/___\__|
    

+++ Who we are +++

* Mailgun is The Email Service for Developers.

* We make it easy for developers to implement email into their software.

* We're ex-YC and were acquired by Rackspace in 2012 but remain an independent product.

* We move fast in a startup-like atmosphere but we have access to juicy hardware, large marketing muscle and world class data centers.

+++ Scalability Engineer +++

* Working on Mailgun sending pipeline.

* Scaling and tuning Cassandra clusters.

* Optimizing existing and writing new Python and Go code.

* Benchmarking and load testing.

* Improving Mailgun resilience and fault tolerance with better algorithms.

+++ Infrastructure Engineer +++

* Working on Mailgun infrastructure including inter-process communication, fail over, monitoring and auto recovery.

* Optimizing Mailgun deployment, continuous integration and service discovery.

+++ Spam Fighting Engineer +++

Finding spammers and fraudsters with smart algorithms.

+++ Deliverability Engineer +++

Automating email deliverability best practices into code. You know email and
you prefer commanding an army of bots instead of humans.

+++ Read more here +++

[https://github.com/mailgun/hiring](https://github.com/mailgun/hiring)

To apply just shoot us an email: hack@mailgun.net

------
iis_zephyr
South Lake Tahoe (Zephyr Cove, NV)

Informa Investment Solutions, Inc. is seeking both a senior and a junior
developer to join our web applications team at our office on the shores of
Lake Tahoe. If you love designing and building modern, responsive web
applications that make it easy for business users to run sophisticated
investment analysis software, we would like to talk to you. We’re an
established company with actual paying customers and we want to make our
little corner of the world a better place for our users.

We use standards-based HTML, JavaScript and CSS, along with state of the art
technologies – Canvas, SVG, RequireJS, Backbone, Marionette, and LESS – to
build cross-browser interfaces and advanced data visualizations. The backend
is a mixture of C#, Java, C++ because we believe in using the right tool for
the job, and we are regularly evaluating our tools to ensure that. Our
development process is agile and we release our web products approximately
once a month.

Our offices are a five minute walk from the Nevada shore of Lake Tahoe and
Heavenly ski resort is a fifteen minute drive from the office. As a developer
you’ll also get your own private office and even though we mostly develop on
Windows, all our developers have Mac hardware. We prefer to hire generalists
who are as curious and excited about technology as we are. All of us enjoy
learning new technologies and tools; we have a small team and each developer
should be able to work on every aspect of the system.

To get a feel for one of our software products, just search for "zephyr
ondemand".

Please note: these are full-time positions in our Zephyr Cove office. We do
permit senior developers (5+ yrs. relevant experience) to work remotely, but
total travel time to the Zephyr office can be no longer than 3 hours. If
you're interested, please email matt.motherway -at- informais.com (and put
“Hacker News” in the subject). Thank you.

------
Clairesheng
One of our offices: Shanghai, China

We build products at the intersection of technology around data. Lots of data
visualization, big data and infrastructure.

We work with large organizations on challenging problems (the World Bank, the
United Nations, CNN) OR on our own products (mostly developer tools, things
like [http://devo.ps](http://devo.ps) or
[http://octokan.com](http://octokan.com)).

We are a multicultural team with French, American, British, Chinese, Korean,
Dutch and Finnish colleagues. We are about to settle a third office in Berlin
and are looking at remote hiring in Spain and Seoul.

We work a lot with Javascript (node.js, AngularJS), Python, occasionally Go
and Erlang. Lots of single page apps, APIs and infrastructure automation.

We are looking for full-time or interns:

\- Developers; front-end (HTML5 + Compass + AngularJS), backend (node.js,
Python), ops (Python, Go).

\- Designers; you have design chops, understand technology (HTML/CSS...) and
do more than nice pictures (content strategy, color theory, ...).

\- Strategist; you can quickly immerse yourself in a new field of knowledge,
have a knack for data and are quick at recognizing patterns. You are a jack-
of-all-trades that can think a solution and get it shipped, either alone or
with a team.

\- Marketing; you have what it takes to grow a brand or product online and
understand how to leverage online and offline tools to get there.

\- Business Development; if you are in Washington DC, Berlin or Paris,
understand enough of our space and would like to help us grow our services,
shoot us an email.

Drop me a line at job@wiredcraft.com, or go to
[http://wiredcraft.com/careers.html](http://wiredcraft.com/careers.html)

------
duedil
DueDil [https://www.duedil.com](https://www.duedil.com) \- London, UK

DueDil is one of the fastest growing, most exciting startups in the UK. We
recently closed a $17m Series B financing round and are expanding our
engineering team rapidly.

We've been hailed as the next big thing by Wired, The New York Times, Gigaom,
TechCrunch, CNN, you name it, they like us.

We're opening up and connecting data to change the way people do business.
Whether it's fraud prevention, due diligence, market & competitor research, or
decisions about risk, lending & credit, we believe that better data-informed
insights help businesses act better, and faster.

We’re looking to hire: \- Front End Developers \- Full Stack Developers \-
Data Engineers \- Data Scientists

We’re based in London, UK, offer relocation assistance and VISA sponsorship.

For more information see [http://duedil.careers](http://duedil.careers) or
email careers@duedil.com.

------
arobbins
Factual - Los Angeles, San Francisco, Shanghai

Factual is currently hiring engineers and data lovers of all levels in the SF
Bay Area, Los Angeles, and Shanghai.

Factual’s location platform enriches mobile location signals with definitive
global data, enabling personalized and contextually relevant mobile
experiences. Built from billions of inputs, the data is constantly updated by
Factual’s real-time data stack. We were named one of "50 Disruptive Companies
in 2013" by MIT Technology Review. We have a terrific team that is still
fairly small and an incredible CEO who was previously the co-founder of
Applied Semantics (which was bought by Google and became AdSense). Factual has
venture funding from Andreessen-Horowitz and our partners/customers include
Facebook, Yelp, Trulia, and Newsweek.

There are many challenging problems to work on at all layers of the stack:
data cleaning and canonicalization, storage, deduping, serving, APIs,
improving data using machine learning, etc. A great example is one of our most
recent products, Geopulse Audience, which stands at the intersection of high
quality places data and large scale analysis of user geo-data:
[http://www.factual.com/products/geopulse-
audience](http://www.factual.com/products/geopulse-audience) . If you love
data, Factual is the place to be. Our main criteria are that you're smart and
get things done, but you'll get bonus points for experience with Clojure
([http://www.factual.com/jobs/clojure](http://www.factual.com/jobs/clojure)),
machine learning, NLP, algorithm design, or Hadoop.

You can email me personally at alexr@factual.com, or view our job postings and
apply directly via Jobvite: Los Angeles/SF Bay Area Software engineer:
[http://hire.jobvite.com/j/?cj=oQR1Vfwn&s=Hackernews](http://hire.jobvite.com/j/?cj=oQR1Vfwn&s=Hackernews)

------
eric_romo
AltspaceVR – web and game developers – Redwood City CA

AltspaceVR is a venture-backed virtual reality software company. We are
bringing two-dimensional web content into shared virtual spaces, and extending
the web to create fully holographic experiences. We allow people to watch
streaming video, play games, and get work done, together and entirely inside
of virtual reality. Our software is powered by, and fully embraces, the modern
open web. We’re looking for great people who are excited about the future of
virtual reality, and are ready to tackle challenges at the edge of current
technology.

Open roles include: \- Game networking engineer \- Gameplay engineer \- Front
End UI developer \- Javascript platform engineer \- Operations engineer

Apply: [https://jobs.lever.co/altspace](https://jobs.lever.co/altspace) Us:
[https://twitter.com/AltspaceVR](https://twitter.com/AltspaceVR)

------
davidbyttow
Secret, San Francisco, CA

[http://secret.ly](http://secret.ly)

[https://angel.co/secret/jobs](https://angel.co/secret/jobs)

work@secret.ly

Come change what people share.

We've built a platform that brings more authenticity, self-awareness and
empathy to the world. We've been the #1 app in Russia, China, Israel and
Singapore and are violently growing.

We only hire builders and artists.

We are looking for another master iOS engineer to add to our team, and also
frontend and backend engineers. We have massive scale and develop primarily in
Java, Go, and Python.

We surround ourselves with people that make us better. We're not looking for
people who count the hours at the office, but those who lose track of time in
what they do best. We're building a product we truly love and want to build a
team full of people who also love what they create every day. We’re currently
a small team, which means you’ll own huge ideas from the very start.

~~~
garry
The founders Chrys and David are among most impressive engineers and designers
I've ever met. There's something magical about the stage of the company
they're at. If you want to know what it was like to be one of the first 20
employees at tomorrow's Facebook or Twitter, this is the company to join.

------
conickal
BOX VIEW / CROCODOC

Los Altos, CA (Bay Area / Silicon Valley)

Since Crocodoc (YC W10) joined Box last year, we’ve been expanding our efforts
to make documents a seamless part of the web. Our service has converted
hundreds of millions of PDFs, PowerPoints, and other documents into beautiful
HTML5, and powers core document viewing and annotation functionality for
companies like LinkedIn, Zendesk, and UberConference. Composed of Crocodoc and
Box engineers, the Box View team is run with the energy and drive of a close-
knit start-up, however we have the support and infrastructure of a larger
organization. Our stack is built in Python, Django, Celery, Javascript, Jquery
and Node, and we support the open source community and contribute back to it.
We're nimble and push code almost every day, but because our product reaches
tens of millions of users, everything must be bulletproof.

In our free time, the team enjoys playing board games, bughouse chess, and
Don't Starve. We brew beer, hike Yosemite, and ski Tahoe.

 _Job Description:_

Since you'll be joining a small technical team, you'll take the lead on core
projects from the get-go and often work independently. We can use extra hands
in the entire stack, so we'd rather find the right fit for the team than
pigeonhole candidates into specific roles. We expect our team members to be
driven, self-starting, and effective.

 _Skills and Qualifications:_

We don't like traditional job posting requisitions, so our requirements are
short.

1\. Know what you know 2\. Know what you don't know 3\. Ask questions and be
willing to learn #2

To get the fastest response, email me at nes@box.com and mention Hacker News.
If you want to stalk me on LinkedIn, I'm at
[http://www.linkedin.com/in/nicholasesilva/](http://www.linkedin.com/in/nicholasesilva/)

------
zacharypinter
Vessel - Video Focused Venture Backed By Benchmark, Greylock and Bezos
Expeditions (San Francisco, CA - Full-time No Remote)

We’ve been busy building a service whose mission is to delight consumers and
content creators alike.

Our founders, former founding CEO and CTO of Hulu, Jason Kilar and Richard
Tom, have assembled a unique and talented team, with strong experience
building and innovating at places like Hulu, Netflix and Amazon. As a team, we
are unusually passionate about the intersection of media and technology; we
see an opportunity to improve media, particularly next generation video

We're looking for strong developers who love to code in a variety of languages
(Python, Node.js, React, Coffeescript to name a few) tackling every portion of
the stack. If this sounds like you, learn more at
[http://www.vessel.com/careers](http://www.vessel.com/careers) or email
careers@vessel.com

------
itsdrewmiller
NGP VAN - Washington, DC - Engineering Director, Senior Developer

NGP VAN is the world’s leading political technology firm, providing campaign
and organizing technology to Democrats, progressives, and non-partisan
organizations. We offer an integrated platform that combines the best
fundraising, compliance, organizing, and new media products available.

We are a rapidly growing company that built the voter contact and volunteer
management tools used by Obama for America. Nearly every State Democratic
Party in the country distributes our VoteBuilder tools to Democrats up and
down the ticket, and we provide industry-leading organizing tools for labor
unions, environmental groups, pro-choice advocates, civil rights activists,
and international political parties across the world. Our fundraising and
compliance software is used by the vast majority of Democratic candidates from
the Presidential level on down, and our fast-growing new media platform has
recently become the most-used platform by Democratic campaigns as well.

We have a several spots open in DC - most of them are focused on our public
facing products that run on a combination of node, angular, mongo, dynamo,
drupal, and a touch of ruby now.

The positions offers competitive compensation and a strong benefits package.
NGP VAN prides itself on being a progressive workplace; we have a fun and
inclusive company culture, including blowing off steam on a softball field,
drinking in the office on Fridays while watching team demo videos, shooting at
each other during Friday Fragfest, enjoying periodic company retreats to warm
places with beaches (including Jamaica or Dominican Republic this November),
and casual Friday every day.

Coderwall: [https://coderwall.com/team/ngp-
van](https://coderwall.com/team/ngp-van) Company Site:
[http://ngpvan.com](http://ngpvan.com)

Hit me up at dmiller at ngpvan dot com for more info or to apply.

------
recmend
Airseed - San Francisco, CA

    
    
      * The Atlas: Backend Engineer
      * The Guardian: Platform Security Engineer
      * The Rainman: Data Scientist / ML Engineer
      

tl;dr

    
    
      who: early stage engineers
      what: developer platform
      tech: Auth + API + Analytics
      big data: petabytes; 200M+ nodes, 1B+ edges
      founding team: serial entrepreneurs
      investors: Google Ventures, angels
      customers: ecommerce, travel
      location: downtown SF
      comp: non-trivial equity + salary
    

_Airseed is a developer platform that powers: (1) single sign-on
authentication, (2) rich consumer data, and (3) interactive analytics. We make
it incredibly easy for web / mobile app developers & Fortune 500 companies, to
authenticate their users while getting incredibly rich intelligence, all
within minutes of onboarding._

Our backers: Google Ventures and top Silicon Valley angel investors

Our culture: balance, betterment, do good, hustle, simplicity, transparency

Our stack: Ruby, Go, Python, Javascript, MySQL, NoSQL (Neo4j, Redis,
Elasticsearch, Cassandra), Hadoop, Storm, Spark

Looking for domain experts: application development, infrastructure, data
mining, machine learning, distributed systems, security, monitoring/
reliability

Here are some challenging problems at Airseed that you could help us solve:

    
    
      - derive correlations, recommendations, and predictions at scale on highly connected data (billion+ nodes!)
      - build a massively scalable API with <50ms response time
      - design an interactive and modular analytics framework to power TB's of data
      - design and implement security measures for an extremely high-volume, fault-tolerant, scalable system that process and manage petabytes of sensitive customer data.
    

More info here: [https://www.airseed.com/jobs](https://www.airseed.com/jobs)
Email me (Arun - CTO): arun {at} airseed {dot} com

------
skevvis
Contactually - Washington DC/Remote Hiring: Frontend Developer, Rails
Engineer, UI/UX

[https://www.contactually.com/about-
us/careers/](https://www.contactually.com/about-us/careers/)

Contactually is a relationship marketing platform. We build and host a SaaS
CRM that helps professionals stay engaged with the relationships that are
important to them. We're revenue generating, venture backed.

We're tackling some hard challenges on both frontend and backend. On the
backend, we're dealing with massive amounts of data user and integrations, and
making our API-centric infrastructure as performant as possible. On the
frontend, building an engaging user interface that people love to use.

Rails/Backbone/Postgres/MongoDB/ElasticSearch/Redis etc...

Great culture, passionate users, dog friendly office.

Interested? Email the CEO (Rails dev) - zvi@contactually.com

------
seanperkins
Mobility Labs - Washington, DC - [http://mobility-labs.com](http://mobility-
labs.com)

Senior Front End Developer - Washington, DC(possibly remote)

At Mobility Labs, we work on projects that have a social impact. We work with
non-profits, foundations, and small businesses. While we work with non-profits
and foundations, we’re a for-profit company and offer competitive salaries and
benefits. Our main industry is K-12 education, but we also have projects in
public accountability. One reason our clients prefer working with us is
because we build pilot projects to demonstrate success prior to building out
larger applications. For us, this means lots of opportunities for building
projects from scratch, allowing us to work with the latest and greatest
development tools and frameworks.

You will be working with our team of developers, designers, and subject matter
experts to build software that solves real problems. We build in an agile
manner with direct user feedback as part of our design/development cycle. You
will have the opportunity to mentor others on the team while working with our
senior developers. Our current stack leans towards Angular on the client side
and Rails on our API server. Our developers are a curious sort though, so we
will continue to adjust our stack as new technologies emerge.

As our front end expert you should be able to create directives, resources,
services, controllers, and all the other fun parts of Angular with ease. We
use package managers and build systems. We like speeding things up by using
Bootstrap or Foundation, so familiarity would be great. Getting the most out
of SASS and LESS will also help. Do you like automated testing? Us too! We use
Jasmine, Karma, and CircleCi. We also can’t get enough of Github and have a
strong code review culture.

The majority of the team is in Washington, DC but we also have members in NYC,
Richmond, VA and Medellin, Colombia.

If you are interested shoot me an email at job@mobility-labs.com

------
choult
DataSift | Reading UK, San Francisco and New York

DataSift, the world's leading supplier of social data - we're now the only
independent provider of the Twitter firehose and archive, for example - is
growing like mad. We're after engineers of numerous descriptions (PHP, C++,
Scala, Node, Python, Java) to add to our world class team in Reading, UK as
well as technical sales and account managers in the US and in Europe.

Our stack includes (in no particular order):

* Hadoop * Scala * C++ * PHP * NodeJS * Python * ZeroMQ * Kafka * Redis * Go

For more information on any engineering jobs, drop me a line on
chris.hoult@datasift.com - I'm personally after a full stack front end
engineer with PHP/JS - and I'll do my best to answer.

You can check out all of our positions here:
[http://jobvite.com/m?37itAgwd](http://jobvite.com/m?37itAgwd)

------
ashleyjohn
Academia.edu (Downtown San Francisco)

Full Time Openings:

* Full Stack Engineers

* Sr. Front End Developer

* Data Scientist

Company:

* Our mission is to build a new system for scientists to share their results and broadcast their work

* We have over 11 million users and they are extremely important to us!

* Our investors include Khosla Ventures, Spark Capital and True Ventures

Team:

* We move quickly, everyone is in charge of their own projects but also very collaborative

* We get catered lunches from zerocater and lunch usually ends with a round of foosball

* We're a diverse group with backgrounds in philosophy, biology, music and art

Technical:

* Peer Review: We are revisiting peer review with a novel product built from the ground up that will allow layers of discussion on top of a single document and we are building this using Rails and Backbone.js

* Recommendation Engine: Lots of machine learning to parse science papers and figure out what people want to read. Pretty cool stuff

* Servers, Speed, Security and Storage (Postgres / Dynamo / Elasticsearch / Redis): Speed and stability are really important to us because areas in the world with slower internet connections tend to be where researchers can benefit the most from open access to research

About you:

\- You want to have a huge impact on a product that is making a positive
impact on the world

\- You have a curious mind and enjoy tackling hard technical problems

\- You work best when given a lot of autonomy

\- You enjoy board games, foosball, rock climbing, sailing, roundtable
discussions and/or free lunches

Please contact ashley@academia.edu if you would like to apply or if you have
any questions.

------
dogles
BOSTON - SENIOR ENGINEER - PROLETARIAT, INC.

Proletariat is a Boston-based startup built by game-industry veterans from
Harmonix, Turbine, Media Molecule, and Insomniac. We lovingly handcraft
engaging tablet-first experiences, focusing on creating great team multiplayer
games. Like the original revolution, Proletariat rises up to wrest game
development from big industry and return it to the people.

We're currently looking for Senior Engineers who want to build great games for
tablet and mobile devices. We are a small team, so you will have the
opportunity to work in many different areas: gameplay, user interface, server
systems, and internal tools. You will work with our artists, designers, and
product managers to create new features that are launched regularly to our
playerbase.

You can find more information about our team at
[http://proletariat.com/team](http://proletariat.com/team) and our current
game in development at
[http://worldzombination.com](http://worldzombination.com).

Qualifications:

\- 3+ years engineering experience.

\- Some game development experience.

\- Demonstrable ability to learn and work in multiple programming languages.

\- Continues to improve development skills and learn new technologies.

\- Self-directed and can work autonomously, but can also ask for help when
needed.

\- Able to communicate well with other disciplines, including artists,
designers, and product management.

\- Enjoy playing a wide variety of games.

Bonus:

\- Experience with Unity engine.

\- Experience with Haxe programming language.

\- Mobile development experience.

\- Node.js experience.

Proletariat is a well-funded, venture-backed startup that offers attractive
salary, benefits, and equity for qualified candidates. Contact
careers@proletariat.com if you are interested in joining the revolution!

------
vtuulos
AdRoll - San Francisco

If you like Python and petabytes of data, this is your dream job. AdRoll is
one of the fastest growing adtech company, already producing $100M+ in revenue
with a small engineering team.

Analytics is so critical to us that a large part of the stack, including our
high-performance, in-memory data backend, is developed in-house in Python
(Numba), Erlang, and C. Read more here

[http://tuulos.github.io/pydata-2014/](http://tuulos.github.io/pydata-2014/)

[http://tuulos.github.io/sf-python-meetup-
sep-2013/](http://tuulos.github.io/sf-python-meetup-sep-2013/)

I'm happy to tell you more by email (ville.tuulos@adroll.com) or over coffee
in SF.

PS. We are also hiring front-end, Erlang, and Java engineers!

~~~
pclark
[https://twitter.com/dialtone_/status/489096250583568384](https://twitter.com/dialtone_/status/489096250583568384)

------
chollida1
Where: Toronto, Canada, no remote workers. We all sit on the trading floor.

Who: K2 and Associates. We're one of Canada's more successful hedge funds over
the past 13 years.

We are building out our algorithmic trading infrastructure and you have a
chance to get in at the ground floor.

Come help us turn our technology team from an integral part of how we do
business into a profit center with its own PnL.

You are a developer who can take an academic paper and turn it into a working
prototype because what you are designing won't have been done before.

You value correctness above all else because when you send 100,000 orders a
day if you get 1% of them wrong, bad things will happen...

You are comfortable with F# or C++.

If you love a challenge please reach out to me at cholliday@k2.ca or my email
in my profile.

------
alexfelmeister
Analyst/Programmer The Children's Hospital of Philadelphia Center for
Biomedical Informatics Application Development Team Philadelphia, PA

[https://www.chop.edu.apply2jobs.com/ProfExt/index.cfm?fuseac...](https://www.chop.edu.apply2jobs.com/ProfExt/index.cfm?fuseaction=mExternal.showJob&RID=33779&CurrentPage=1)

We are hiring talented developers who want to work in a start-up type
environment creating new novel software within a large academic medical
center. Everything we do affects the health of Children. That’s our primary
mission.

The Analyst/Programmer in Enterprise Translational Informatics at the Center
for Biomedical Informatics (CBMi) is responsible for supervised development
and implementation of highly creative and reliable tools in order to optimize
informatics solutions in the research setting for bio-repository studies and
enterprise translational informatics solutions. Most projects will relate
directly and indirectly to the Children’s Brain and Tumor Tissue Consortium,
but will have wider enterprise implications. This position demands an
individual with superior technical programming skills who can quickly apply
this knowledge to define a “best path” for a wide variety of projects. The
Analyst/Programmer will develop solutions for a fairly complex organization to
yield deliverables such as bioinformatic analysis modules that utilize large
and complex data types, data extraction/analysis modules that are dependent on
complex underlying healthcare data systems, and process-oriented modules that
help maintain patient privacy and further the efficiencies in biorepository
studies.

The programmer/analyst will work closely with the Applications Research team
in Translational Informatics to understand and execute on client requirements,
design of solution sets, coding, testing and implementation for programming
projects that affect the bio-repository and translational research community.
The individual will be able to very quickly and independently translate
requirements from disparate functions into deliverables that are immediately
high in quality, extensible as defined by a long-term strategic plan, and
intuitively accessed and utilized by users.

~~~
alexfelmeister
Check out our work: [https://github.com/cbmi](https://github.com/cbmi)
[http://cbmi.chop.edu/application-
development.html](http://cbmi.chop.edu/application-development.html)

------
jsaxton86
Elemental Technologies (Portland, OR) --
[http://www.elementaltechnologies.com](http://www.elementaltechnologies.com)

We have lots of open positions, but most are for Software Engineers
(specifically, anyone with C++, Rails, or video expertise):
[http://www.elementaltechnologies.com/company/careers](http://www.elementaltechnologies.com/company/careers)

We're a growing company with maybe 140 people now. Our specialty is video
transcoding, and we're doing some pretty game changing stuff, especially in
the areas of HEVC/h.265 and 4K. I think we were the first company in the world
to successfully pull off a live 4Kp60 broadcast. We're working with many of
the biggest names in the industry (ESPN, HBO, Comcast, BBC, etc.), and being
involved in events like the World Cup and Olympics is a lot of fun.

Even though we have ~140 people now, Elemental still definitely has a startup
feel -- almost everyone does a lot of new feature development. The team is
extremely competent -- the most competent I have ever been a part of. Our
products generally have 4 layers:

* A video codec written in C (with some CUDA -- we have GPU accelerated codecs)

* A C++ media engine that basically takes the aforementioned codec and does useful stuff with it (this is what I work on)

* A process manager written in Ruby

* A Ruby on Rails UI that basically takes in a bunch of user settings and converts it into an XML file that gets passed into the media engine

* We also have a cloud product that runs on top of AWS

The benefits at Elemental are amazing, and too numerous to list here. I
encourage you to check them out here:
[http://www.elementaltechnologies.com/company/careers/benefit...](http://www.elementaltechnologies.com/company/careers/benefits)

If you have any questions, please email me at john.saxton [at]
elementaltechnologies [dot] com or feel free to apply via our website:
[http://www.elementaltechnologies.com/company/careers](http://www.elementaltechnologies.com/company/careers)

------
TheSisb2
ENFOS, Inc - [http://enfos.com](http://enfos.com)

Front-End Engineer (Sr. or Mid.) - Full-time - SF Bay Area, California

RELOCATION; VISA; NO REMOTE

\----

We've been working on a complete rewrite of the front-end of our application
and we have an opening for some front-end talent. We would like to meet
someone who is creative and has a passion for daring front-end work rather
than someone who's looking for a mindless 9-5. We love people who never stop
learning and desire an environment accommodating their personal growth. We
like to openly discuss project complexities and would value you voicing your
opinion.

\----

Responsibilities

\- Writing clean & modular code

\- Making UX decisions with every new screen & looking out for our end users
above all

\- Caring about your product and a willingness to take ownership over projects

\- Staying up to date on the web's constantly advancing tricks and trends

\----

Requirements

\- Strong JavaScript and CSS skills

\- Understanding of semantic HTML

\- Experience optimizing webpage performance

\- Sound knowledge of web best practices and why they are best practices

Bonus points: Experience with jQuery, requireJS, angularJS, d3 and/or
Photoshop.

\----

We offer competitive salary and benefits

\- You pick your computer and your tools.

\- Family friendly work hours

\- Growing with a company that is a profitable force for environmental good in
the world.

\- Working with self-motivated, creative-thinking, laid-back people.

\- Snack room filled with goodies from Costco, free Friday lunches, occasional
fun outings, open source time, and a bunch of other perks you can simply ask
for.

\----

You can email me to find out more or apply at: shadi {@} enfos {.} com

Thank you for your consideration and I hope you find what you're looking for
:)

------
azmenthe
Kixer - Austin, TX - Remote

TL;DR: Mobile web ad platform optimized through machine learning and powered
by Apache Scala

Full Stack Engineer

* Polyglots and generalists preferred

* ML background a plus

* Buzzwords: Spark, Scala, Kafka, AWS, PHP, Angular, Mongo plus many more!

Kixer is a funded ad platform that helps app developers get more app installs
through the use of targeted ads. It's a giant optimization feedback loop and
has to be very fast as well. Small engineering team in Austin although remote
is possible.

More information here: [http://kixer.com/jobs/full-stack-
engineer/](http://kixer.com/jobs/full-stack-engineer/)

Mention HN!

------
MikeJac
Orlando, FL. Have you ever desired to be a part of something special? Are you
tired working in the typical day-to-day developing for a product and company
you are not passionate about? Does working for a California-esque start-up
that has the potential, financial backing, and hype of the next Facebook sound
like the dream opportunity for you? I am searching for tenured, highly
skilled, and motivated mobile developer to join an all-star lineup that is
growing their development team rapidly. This company has a product which very
limited info has been released, but this person will be heavily involved from
the ground floor with Concept Development and High Level Design of their
technology. Day-to-day they will attend meetings and work on different
functionality of their product for a Beta version which will be displayed to
the public for the first time later this year. This is a revolutionary idea
that could change the internet for years to come and this is your chance to
get in the door before this opportunity passes you by. Unfortunately, we can
not provide sponsorship for this opportunity. Call Mike, at (407)736-8575 or
email at mikeyJAC23@gmail.com if this sounds like an opportunity you would
like to hear more details about. I look forward to hearing from you. This
person should have professional development experience in either iOS, Android,
or both. This candidate should have professional experience in Front End Web
Development as well.

------
edk217
Javascript developers | Social Tables | Washington, DC |
[https://www.socialtables.com/careers](https://www.socialtables.com/careers)

We build visual software built upon SVG and WebGL to help hotels and venues
design their event spaces. We use node.js, react.js, and knockout.js, and
MySQL.

Whether you like front-end, back-end, or all ends, if you're a skilled
javascript developer, we'd love to talk to you! We have a tight-knit team of 8
engineers and 40 full-time employees, offer great benefits, and have a prime
DC office location.

------
timanglade
Realm — [http://realm.io](http://realm.io) — San Francisco & Copenhagen

We’re building a fast database for mobile. We just launched this month and the
amount of attention we’re getting is already forcing us to scale fast! We’re
primarily hiring iOS, Android and C++ engineers to join our product team. You
can see full details about all the job openings here:
[http://realm.io/jobs/](http://realm.io/jobs/) or hit me up directly if you
have any questions! tim@realm.io

------
eddflrs
New York, New York. We're Looking for a full-stack developer and a data
scientist. Details below. Great benefits and best of all a great work
environment. I'm a developer, not a recruiter. Feel free to get in touch if
you're interested or have some questions. @eddflrs pretty much everywhere.

\------------------ Sr-Full-Stack-Web-Developer-Ruby Summary: We're looking
for someone with a BS or MS in Computer Science, Math, Engineering or
equivalent experience. You should also have 3+ years of professional full-
stack Ruby experience and know the in's and out's of the language and the
interpreter. You should have built and deployed applications in Ruby using
frameworks other than Rails (Sinatra, Padrino, EventMachine, etc.).
Preferably, you will have built an application or two from scratch that you've
also had to scale and restructure or split into multiple applications. You
should be comfortable working with various databases and picking up new
technologies. We build on and deploy to Unix-based operating systems so
knowing things like tail, cron, fortune, and cowsay are very important.

\-----------------

Data-Scientist-Engineer Summary: We're looking for an individual who's
passionate about all things data. From rolling their own data stack to most
importantly building models and analysis, they'll be working hands on with our
customer and marketing data teams to empower the company to make our most
important business decisions.

~~~
S4M
You seem to have forgotten the name of the company, don't know if it's on
purpose.

------
michael_michael
O'Reilly Media - Community Manager, Web Operations & Performance Projects -
San Francisco, CA & Sebastopol, CA

The Community Manager is the face and voice of the company externally and
feeds back the learning needs and demographics of our customers internally.
Practice Areas are main areas of editorial content and audience development at
O'Reilly Media, currently organized as follows: data, web operations and
performance, and programming (development and open source).

The Community Manager has a thorough understanding of the issues,
technologies, tools, and skills that bring communities together. The CM
strengthens the O’Reilly brand and association with specific areas of
technology by demonstrating thought leadership, engaging in community
outreach, and building personal relationships. Day-to-day responsibilities
include participating with the community through a variety of social media
channels, representing O’Reilly at meetings and events, organizing online and
in person events, analyzing feedback and actions, and creating/curating
supplemental content.

This position reports to the Senior Marketing Manager and is based in the San
Francisco Bay Area, working out of corporate headquarters offices in
Sebastopol, CA (2-3 days per week)

More Info Here:
[http://hire.jobvite.com/CompanyJobs/Careers.aspx?c=q319VfwS&...](http://hire.jobvite.com/CompanyJobs/Careers.aspx?c=q319VfwS&jvi=orl3Yfwx,job)

------
dandelany
Enigma.io - New York, NY - FULL-TIME

Enigma ([http://enigma.io](http://enigma.io)) is a NYC-based startup
aggregating a massive collection of public data from government agencies,
businesses and nonprofits all over the world. We're hiring for the following
positions:

    
    
      - Dev Ops/Sysadmin to help us scale and automate our infrastructure
      - Backend web engineer with experience tackling hard distributed systems
      - Data Scientist who loves finding gems of insight in messy datasets
      - Designer with an eye for minimalism and a love of data
      - Data Solutions Lead - a cross between biz dev and data analytics
    

More details on open positions can be found at
[https://jobs.lever.co/enigma](https://jobs.lever.co/enigma)

We're a rapidly growing team based out of New York City's SoHo neighborhood.
We're all passionate about our work and about what data can tell us about the
world and are backed by an amazing roster of investors including American
Express Ventures and The New York Times Company.

I'm not a recruiter - I'm a developer at Enigma and I've truly been loving the
ride. In fact, I got my job via a post on this board almost exactly a year ago
:) We've got some really exciting, huge projects kicking off soon. Shoot me an
e-mail at jobs@enigma.io or dan@enigma.io and tell me HN sent you, I'd be
happy to tell you about them and show you around the office!

------
vsergeev
Kumu Networks - Santa Clara, CA -
[http://kumunetworks.com/](http://kumunetworks.com/)

Kumu Networks is revolutionizing the way wireless systems are built using an
innovative full-duplex wireless design that its co-founders developed in their
research at Stanford. Wireless full-duplex allows a radio to transmit and
receive signals at the same time and on the same frequency channel. Kumu's
patent pending full-duplex technology changes the basic assumptions on which
current wireless radios are built, allowing for improved performance and
reduced complexity across a variety of wireless devices and markets.

We're looking for well-rounded systems programmers with an embedded systems,
C, Linux, and networking background. Fluency in Python and Git workflows are
big pluses. In addition, we're looking for software engineers with a
background in cellular stacks, and algorithms scientists with a background in
optimization. See more information on open positions here:
[http://www.jobscore.com/jobs/kumunetworks](http://www.jobscore.com/jobs/kumunetworks).
Apply on jobscore or email resumes and/or questions to jobs@kumunetworks.com.
Please mention Hacker News!

This is a well-funded technology startup with a small team, a highly cross-
disciplinary environment, and a very concrete mission. Help us change the
future of wireless!

------
olegp
Helsinki, Finland - full time, part time, VISA

Omniata - [http://www.omniata.com](http://www.omniata.com) \- Founded by a
team of former Digital Chocolate and EA data leads, Omniata integrates
analytics, CRM, CMS and A/B testing platforms into one solution. The company
is well funded ([http://www.creandum.com/why-creandum-invested-
omniata/](http://www.creandum.com/why-creandum-invested-omniata/)) &
headquartered in SF.

The bulk of R&D will be done in the Helsinki office which at the moment only
has a handful of people, so this is a great opportunity to get in early and
grow with the company.

Some of the open positions include:

\- JS developer: jQuery, Angular, data visualization experience a plus \- API
integration engineer: Node.js, Python or Ruby \- Devops engineer: AWS, Ruby,
Puppet/Chef \- Data Engineer \- QA Engineer \- Director of Engineering

There are other positions available as well, so if you're at all interested in
this space and Helsinki as a place to live and work, drop a one line email
with a link to your LinkedIn or GitHub profile to jobs.europe@omniata.com

We've already hired one person through HN who is relocating from Paris and are
far along in the process with one more. As one might expect, the skill level
of people applying via HN has been significantly higher than via say LinkedIn
or startup job boards so we're very keen to hear from more of you.

------
snowmaker
Scribd (YC '06), San Francisco - VISA, FULL-TIME, and INTERN are all welcome

Scribd ("Netflix for eBooks", top 100 website, 60 people) is hiring talented
hackers of all kinds to help us build the library of the 21st century.

We've hired EIGHT full-time people and TONS of interns from these "Who is
Hiring" threads ... it really works!

We're looking for people who want to work with:

* Ruby on Rails (we're the #2 largest rails site, after Twitter)

* Javascript (well, we use Coffeescript)

* iOS OR Android (we're a top 10 eBook app with more reviews than Wikipedia, with a small mobile team)

* Machine Learning / data mining / recommendations - think Netflix prize, but for books!

* Product manager and design (UI or UX) roles too

* Internships: junior standing or above for all areas of engineering. We hire several interns every summer and year-round.

That said, we care way more about your personality and general hacking skills
then what languages you've used so far, so if you haven't used these but want
to break into mobile or web development, this could be a good opportunity for
you. We've hired people from these threads with everywhere from 0 to 10 years
of experience.

We're profitable, very well funded and have a really fun office environment
(go-karts + a rock climbing wall!). Scribd alumni have gone on to found 4
other YCombinator companies, more than from any other startup. We think this
says something about the kind of people that we like to hire, and we love
hiring people with entrepreneur and startup ambitions. We are also always
looking for international people interested in moving to the US and can help
you secure a visa.

You can read more about our "Netflix for Books" service here
[http://wrd.cm/1dJquzz](http://wrd.cm/1dJquzz) or check out our tech blog at
[http://coding.scribd.com](http://coding.scribd.com)

More info is at [http://www.scribd.com/jobs](http://www.scribd.com/jobs), but
as a HN user, feel free to apply directly by emailing me at jared at
scribd.com.

------
chetanahuja
_PACKETZOOM ENGINEERING_

Burlingame, CA (just south of San Francisco in the bay area) FULL TIME H1B
VISA Transfer ok for the right candidate. TN VISA ok. REMOTE considered for
the perfect candidate

Mobile Networks are different. And yet we continue using the same legacy
protocol stack (TCP/HTTP/SSL) to connect mobile devices to the cloud. If you
want to help change that, come join us.

Packetzoom is rethinking the whole stack from the ground up. You get to hack
network and/or security protocols, innards of mobile operating systems and
build a global distributed system around brand new protocols. It's a very
small (but well funded) team so everyone contributes in everything. But
following two are the roles where we have specific needs to fill right now.

 _1) SENIOR ENGINEERING LEADER_

IF you have shipped products or built services where you (at least) actually
had to deal with unix at the syscall level (either in the userspace or kernel)
in C/C++ code, I want to talk to you. If you've shipped and _maintained_ the
product for a few years, I really want to talk to you. You'd be responsible
for leading the team the team that builds and runs the packetzoom protocol on
mobile clients (iOS, Android and any others we decide to pursue) as well as
our globally distributed cluster of servers. No pressure ;-)

 _2) UNIX HACKER WITH AN ANDROID BENT_

IF you're the kind of person who isn't happy until you've fixed up your
android phone so you can ssh into it to, say, kill offending processes and/or
run cron jobs, I want to talk to you. You'd be responsible for our Android
platform (so you'd be writing some combination of Java and C++ code). In the
process, you'd get to learn all about vagaries of mobile platforms and mobile
networks at the global scale. In addition, you'll have your pick of dozens of
delicious, hard problems to solve in the realm of distributed systems, unix'y
things, iOS stuff, security stuff etc. if you're so inclined.

I'm a Founder/CEO/CTO. You will work directly with me. We're well funded but
still a very small team (< 10 people) So you get to enjoy an early stage team
environment but not so much the high financial risk that goes with such things

~~~
nXqd
this seems to be a great project. But the demo on your site which is in
horizontal mode is so hard to see ... I have problem with my neck after
watching it ... But great job !

------
ohler
Shift – Software Engineer – San Francisco, Castro district – full time – VISA
welcome

Shift is building a new way to buy and sell cars. The founding team includes
the co-founder of Taxi Magic; an experienced Google and Dropbox engineer; the
founder of Google Fiber; and the former lead designer at Dropbox.

We are looking for engineers who have strong product sense and are passionate
about technology and user experience. This includes full-stack, frontend,
backend, and mobile engineers. Join our team, come in at the ground level, and
shape a product with great potential to transform an enormous market!

Our tech stack is HTML5, iOS, Android, and Go.

Cars are the largest retail vertical in the US – consumers buy almost 50
million new and used cars every year, totaling $1 trillion in value. Yet
technology has barely touched the market; Americans buy cars in the same,
burdensome ways they did decades ago. Selling a car means either letting the
dealer collect a huge margin in a trade-in, or significant hassle selling to a
private party. Our goal is to create a delightful experience for every person
buying and selling a car, similar to Tesla’s customer service.

Shift is extremely well-funded (with a seed round as large as many A rounds),
has strong partnerships with key strategic players across the value chain, and
has done dozens of sales in San Francisco. We are lean and hypothesis-driven,
led by engineering and design. We work hard together, have fun together, and
our culture is healthy and respectful.

talent@shiftcars.com

~~~
OzStig
Just curiosity. Why Go instead of JVM languages like Clojure? By choosing Go
you lock yourself to Google App Engine, I think. Am I missing something here?

------
dmitrig01
Branch Metrics, Palo Alto, CA. We are an early-stage VC-backed startup helping
apps grow their user base organically. We've developed a neat set of
techniques and technologies to help apps grow in ways that were impossible
before!

We're a small, very high-growth company, with an exciting place in the market
and an amazing team. You'd play a vital role in the success and growth of our
company, would have ownership over a large part of the business, and would be
part of a small, fast-growing team in a huge market. We're at a point now
where we have tons of customer demand and not enough features to satisfy them!

Our stack:

    
    
        - Servers in Node.js, backed by Postgres
        - Deployment on AWS with Docker and Ansible
        - iOS SDK in Objective-C and Android SDK in Java
    

Our team: 2 coders, 1 sales/operations, 1 sales/design

What we're looking for:

    
    
        - Great frontend or backend developers – particularly, JavaScript ninjas!
        - self-directed, good communicator
        - full-time employee willing to work out of our Palo Alto office
    

What you get:

    
    
        - competitive salary
        - serious equity
        - health
        - lunch
        - open vacation
        - the opportunity to be in the ground floor of a rocket ship – to have a meaningful impact on the business, to work closely with the whole team, and to help us grow to an amazing place, together
    

If you're interested, I'd love to talk - dmitri@branchmetrics.io.

------
lost-theory
Lumosity - [http://www.lumosity.com/](http://www.lumosity.com/) \- San
Francisco, CA

We are looking for software engineers on the rails team and operations team
(the team I'm on)!

Lumosity provides brain training games to improve the minds and lives of our
60 million users worldwide. Lumosity.com is one of the largest consumer rails
apps and has a team of really smart engineers and product people building it.

If you're interested, please read the job descriptions and apply here:

Sr. Software Engineer (Rails):
[https://jobs.lever.co/lumosity/56dba397-a23d-43e6-b8cb-817be...](https://jobs.lever.co/lumosity/56dba397-a23d-43e6-b8cb-817beafafb1e)

Sr. Ops Engineer (DevOps):
[https://jobs.lever.co/lumosity/a9f51eeb-d3fd-479c-9ecf-e9023...](https://jobs.lever.co/lumosity/a9f51eeb-d3fd-479c-9ecf-e9023ba401a4)

Performance Engineer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/lumosity/771d2086-f508-42e8-8f8e-3938b...](https://jobs.lever.co/lumosity/771d2086-f508-42e8-8f8e-3938b0f93421)

We also have a bunch of positions open at
[https://jobs.lever.co/lumosity](https://jobs.lever.co/lumosity) for engineers
(iOS, Android, Flash) and others (UX, marketing, internationalization, PM). If
you have any questions at all please email slieberman@lumoslabs.com and put
"Hacker News" in the subject!

------
mikeearley2001
Shoe Lovers/Burlingame, CA/Front End Engineer

Shoe Lovers is hiring a Front End Engineer to join it's growing team of 8!

Shoe Lovers ([https://angel.co/shoe-lovers](https://angel.co/shoe-lovers)) is
the world’s largest online community for shoe fashionistas. We are working to
become the world’s largest social marketplace to discover and buy the hottest
shoes and fashion, curated by shoe lovers for shoe lovers.

Our goal is to bring value to our users and customers by delivering the best
experience. As a Front End Engineer, you will specialize in building
responsive and elegant web applications that reach millions of users; fashion,
design and beauty are part of our DNA and as such our front end mindset should
adapt to it. You will work closely with our design team to translate design
concepts into best-of-breed HTML, CSS and Javascript.

We are looking for experience with the following: JavaScript, JQuery, HTML,
XHTML, CSS, AJAX, XML/JSON.

Our stack is a broad SOA platform with mostly PHP and Python on the back. We
believe in aggressive decoupling of independent concerns to facilitate team
independence and platform stability. We move quickly, strive to release
several times a week and believe strongly in automated testing to help
maintain our quality and velocity.

If you are interested in this position, please send your resume to:
jobs@shoelovers.co

------
janbernhart
Booking.com - Developers / Data Scientists - Amsterdam - relocation and visa
sponsored

Booking.com is always on the lookout for good developers and data scientist,
working on-site in the center of Amsterdam.

In development, we use Perl for almost everything with a MySQL backend and Git
for development. You don't have to know Perl in advance to get hired, if
you're a good developer and willing to learn, we'll teach you Perl in no time.
We get our changes out really fast, it's rare for your code not to be on our
live systems within hours of you pushing it.

A Data Scientist at Booking.com will help steer the improvements of our
products, give strategy perspective to our teams, and provide business
understanding to the organization based on your data analysis.

We are very data driven and have a clear goal: helping our customers.
Everything we do is aimed at solving problems for our customers, if it doesn't
help our customers we're not interested in doing it.

We have people from all over the world relocating to work with us and are very
well set up to handle relocation and visa issues, most of the people working
in IT are expats so we've got a lot of experience with bringing people in.

I'd be happy to answer any questions at jan.bernhart@booking.com and/or
forward your resume.

For more info check [http://goo.gl/kg24R4](http://goo.gl/kg24R4)

------
anne_marsan
Atomic Object - Senior Developer - Detroit, MI (atomicobject.com)

The Right Fit We don't care so much about your specific technology background.
We're much more interested to know that you learn quickly, are disciplined in
your work, and have already demonstrated interest and aptitude by having
become proficient in a variety of languages and tools. We look for people who
are passionate about development, who program in their free time, who are
continually uncovering new things, and who enjoy sharing them.

A Variety of Technologies At Atomic, it's not uncommon for someone to move
from developing a new web site in Ruby to creating an internal application in
.NET to building a mobile application in Objective-C or Java. We're passionate
about quality and owning our clients' mission, so we select the best tools for
the job.

A Broader Mindset Atomic is a consultancy. As such, you'll be empowered and
expected to interact directly with clients every day. You'll need to become
comfortable and effective at understanding and discussing business goals,
budgets, and timelines with clients. Additionally, you'll help market our
services in a variety of ways including presenting at conferences,
contributing to our shared company blog, networking within our client's
organizations and among your peers, and expending your creative energies in
ways we will not attempt to predict.

Interested in working for us in Detroit? Send us an email to get the
conversation started. We'd love to talk with you.

jobs@atomicobject.com

------
_br
BloomReach - Mountain View, California

H1B, Intern, Full-time all welcome! Remote is possible.

Apply at [http://bloomreach.com/careers](http://bloomreach.com/careers) or
send an email to dGFsZW50QGJsb29tcmVhY2guY29t and mention Hacker News.

BloomReach helps online businesses get their high quality and relevant content
found by their consumers. Our big data marketing applications deliver
personalized discovery to visitors between devices and across channels. We've
raised $41M from Bain Capital, NEA and Lightspeed.

Our services just came in #9 in this year's Entrepreneur's 100 Brilliant
Companies:

[http://www.entrepreneur.com/article/233887](http://www.entrepreneur.com/article/233887)

Check them out at [http://bloomreach.com/what-we-
do/](http://bloomreach.com/what-we-do/)

We have open positions in Engineering (we could still definitely use a few
more Frontend Engineers), Data Science, Sales, Marketing, Finance, and Product
and Engagement Management. If you don't find a position that interests you,
fill out a generic application and let us know what you want to work on- we're
just looking for smart, talented people to help us continue making BloomReach
an amazing place to work.

For engineering positions, if you can also send at least one cool piece of
code, or a link to something you’ve built, or a hack that you’re proud of,
we’d love to see it!

------
DLarsen
Connexity - Camarillo/Ventura, Los Angeles, CA

Rails and Full-Stack Developers

We're looking for sharp folks eager to unlock the value of big data. We serve
about 2 billion of transactions per day with super low latency through our
online advertising platform. At that scale, every contribution to our platform
can have a huge impact.

We hack on C, Scala, Rails, Redis, Hadoop, HBase and Postgres. We do data
analysis with Hive and R. We're likely to get into Spark and Storm in the near
future. We don't expect you to be an expert in any of these technologies. In
fact, I joined the team as a dyed-in-the-wool .NET guy. More than anything
we're looking for the right kind of can-do folks who thrive on building solid
systems.

We offer a competitive salary, paid lunch, medical/dental, and uncapped
vacation. We work a modified schedule to give us every other Friday off.

Maybe you know Rails but you've been wanting to learn Scala. Maybe you've
tinkered with Kafka/Storm on a few EC2 instances but never had a chance to
work with a ton of data. Maybe you've wanted to gain deep knowledge of the
online advertising industry. We want you. You'll be joining a sharp team with
a strong appetite for progress.

I'm one of the engineers, and I'd be happy to chat about our team even if you
don't have a resume or consider yourself actively looking for a new gig. If
you'd prefer to jump directly into the HR channel, I can connect you with the
right folks. Email david.larsen@connexity.com.

------
nebstrebor
Nutrislice, Inc. - UI/UX Designer and front-end developer -Boulder/Denver, CO

Nutrislice is a self-funded, thriving software company with (currently) 14
employees. We're three years old and still very much in a startup mindset.

We build awesome, modern software that makes a positive impact in the world.
Specifically, we build software services and apps for school food services. We
have a dominant market share in the K-12 food service space and are growing
rapidly, including into other markets.

Design is paramount for us, and we practice design-driven development. Our
primary designer, who is also the CEO, is getting busy with other duties, and
our 5-strong software development team could use a design/UI/UX specialist.

We need someone who is comfortable designing UI/UX (both for web and mobile)
as well as working with existing UI designs to extend, improve and add new
features. Up-to-date front-end developer skills are also a requirement,
including HTML5 and CSS3 mastery and basic Javascript.

Job duties will include creating designs, wireframes, and mockups of new apps,
features and pages, and working with our current front-end and full-stack
developers to build the front end for new features and extensions to our
current products.

We'll take care of you, as far as pay, benefits, and a work/life balance go.

Email ben@nutrislice.com for more information or to apply.

------
stevennoto
SPINS LLC - [http://www.spins.com](http://www.spins.com) Chicago and
Schaumburg, IL

Software Engineers, Designers, and QA Engineers wanted! We are looking for
designers and engineers of all types to join our engineering team.

SPINS is the leading provider of analytics, reporting, and insights for the
natural, organic, and specialty products industry. We deliver analytics to
naturally-focused retailers and manufacturers, based on point-of-sale data,
transactional data, and other sources.

Technologies we're using include Java, Hadoop/Pig, DB2/MySQL/PostgreSQL, REST,
and AngularJS.

Reasons I love working here:

\- SPINS is about 100 people, but still acts like a startup. There's a great
team, excellent resources, everyone is friendly, and the work environment is
casual. We're flexible on hours and which office you work from. There's free
snacks, biweekly masseuse, that sort of thing.

\- We are at the intersection of two awesome growth industries: big data
analytics, and natural foods/products.

\- We are spinning up some cool tech projects: Moving all our processing to
Hadoop, new responsive webapps, and mobile later this year.

You can see some postings at
[http://spins.atsondemand.com/](http://spins.atsondemand.com/), or feel free
to ping me at snoto@spins.com if you're interested in any engineering role.

------
0xa
Kensho, Boston, MA (Cambridge): FULL TIME Software Engineers

Kensho is a small engineering team [0] in Harvard Sq. making financial
analysis more accessible, intuitive and beautiful [1]. We primarily use
AngularJS and Python, but that is just implementation detail.

Software Engineer (Site Reliability/SRE) |
[https://kensho.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk07nw/](https://kensho.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk07nw/)
Architect, scale and automate our site and computing infrastructure while
watching out for bridges and hop-ons; you're gonna get some hop-ons [2]

Software Engineer |
[https://kensho.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk07n1/](https://kensho.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk07n1/)
Rapidly developing low level abstractions for distributed time series data is
right in your wheelhouse.

A willingness to play bughouse and shoot zombies is a plus.

All of our openings: [http://bit.ly/Hj4hJz](http://bit.ly/Hj4hJz)

Matt

[0] [http://kensho.com/#team](http://kensho.com/#team) [1]
[http://www.forbes.com/sites/stevenbertoni/2014/05/07/can-
ken...](http://www.forbes.com/sites/stevenbertoni/2014/05/07/can-kensho-bring-
google-style-search-to-stock-picking/) [2] [http://apps.npr.org/arrested-
development/joke-15.html](http://apps.npr.org/arrested-
development/joke-15.html)

------
austinheap
Recurly is the best Pay-as-you-Go recurring billing subscription platform. We
have just taken up residence in a new expansive, 15K sq feet, office space in
the heart of the mission, complete with the quintessential penthouse and
rooftop deck. We are close to 1700 customers strong, with 62 employees (most
of which is engineering), as well as approaching profitability (profit at a
startup?!). Our team enjoys the typical startup perks: competitive salaries,
equity, catering, full benefits, allocation for training/conferences, and the
best development toys. Check us out at:
[http://recurly.com/](http://recurly.com/) &
[https://github.com/recurly](https://github.com/recurly)

Open positions:

    
    
      >> Director of Operations
      >> Sr Full Stack Engineer
      >> Sr Data Engineer
      >> Sr Platform Engineer
      - Design/develop cutting-edge products utilizing Ruby/Rails, Python, JavaScript, Node.JS, HTML/CSS
      - Focus on end-to-end development
    

Culture:

    
    
      - We work collaboratively & enjoy working as a team.
      - We are pragmatic, opinionated, and considerate.
      - Commitment to completion. Ship it!
    

Hit us up, we'd love to chat! Reach out to brandi@recurly.com :-D

------
instaedukate
San Francisco - InstaEDU (www.instaedu.com)

We're a 25-person education startup in downtown San Francisco looking to add
to our engineering team. InstaEDU is a marketplace for online tutoring. As
more education moves online and video and collaboration technologies reach a
point where they can properly replace in-person learning, we see an enormous
opportunity to reach a much wider category of students.

We’re hiring for... \- iOS engineer \- Senior Android Engineer \- Senior
Platform Engineer \- DevOps Engineer \- Senior Data Engineer \- Senior
Algorithm Engineer

Tech stack includes Django, Node.js, Postgres, Redis, Gunicorn, HAProxy,
Nginx, RabbitMQ, and Celery on the back-end, and mostly Backbone + Marionette
on the front-end. We use Ubuntu as our server OS, Nagios for monitoring, and
Graphite/StatsD for dashboards.

Benefits of working at InstaEDU include: close-knit team all passionate about
the product we're creating, weekly catered lunches and fully stocked kitchen,
401K, Medical, dental, and vision insurance, unlimited vacation plan, weekly
Friday happy hour and monthly team events (wine tasting trips, Giants
games...)

Feel free to ping me at kate (at) instaedu (dot) com if you want to learn
more. You can also apply here:
[http://www.chegg.com/jobs/listings](http://www.chegg.com/jobs/listings)

------
wtd
Full Stack Developer – Denver/Boulder, Colorado (Contract, Remote OK)

Talent Standard is bringing adaptive learning to corporate training resulting
in faster and more effective learning for everyone. Our first product is
applying adaptive learning to complex financial model training and targets
teams in banking and finance. Long term we are helping companies adapt to a
world where brilliant people don’t need credentials. At our core we are
scientists learning about people and knowledge through observation in order to
add value to the lives of others. We are democratizing business knowledge
because our hypothesis is that given the necessary knowledge and skill, a
person’s potential is unlimited.

We are seeking an experienced mid-level developer to develop the full-stack
(front-end + middleware including API integration + data layer) of our first
product iteration. Stack is Python + Django + PostgreSQL + Nginx + Ubuntu. Our
process revolves around Github for versioning, Pivotal Tracker for sprint
planning, continuous deployment to enable rapid iteration, and thorough
analytics for real-time feedback. Team is fully remote, but meets up in person
for planning. Contract opportunity with cash compensation.

More details @ [http://bit.ly/WM97qY](http://bit.ly/WM97qY)

------
diggan
Typeform (Barcelona, Spain) -
[http://www.typeform.com](http://www.typeform.com)

CTO & Developers

At Typeform, we're trying to invent a new way of filling out forms that makes
it easier and more fun to fill out forms. If you check out our examples[0],
you'll be surprised on how easy it is to fill them out.

We're constantly trying to find developers that have an attitude of learning
new things, fixing bugs in a good way together with refactoring and to improve
our platform. Your work will be highly independent which requires you to have
a high level of architecture design and also be able to work without something
telling you exactly how to implement something.

We work mainly with PHP (Symfony2 mostly) and JavaScript (Backbone mostly) but
that is not a hard requirement. Most important that you have determination and
a drive to learn more about the stuff you work with.

We require you to speak english and to come to our office and work.

Email me personally at victor@typeform.com, send an email to jobs@typeform.com
or fill out this form for us to be able to speak with you more:
[https://jobs.typeform.com/to/e7NNgU](https://jobs.typeform.com/to/e7NNgU)

[0] - [http://www.typeform.com/use-cases/](http://www.typeform.com/use-cases/)

------
sinak
OpenSignal - London, UK (Full time, permanent)

At OpenSignal we're using mobile apps to tap into the smart phones we're all
carrying around with us to build up global crowdsourced sensor networks. Our
first [1] is for wireless signal where we are building a global database on
the coverage and performance of wireless networks (both mobile + WiFi) on a
scale that has never before been possible. Our second sensor network is
WeatherSignal [2], which uses the barometers, thermometers and hygrometers on
smart phones to crowdsource weather data and we have already published a
scientific paper [3] showing the potential of this approach. If the concept of
crowdsourced sensor networks appeals to you too then please get in touch. We
are hiring for all manner of different roles right not (backend, frontend,
UX/UI & data science) but most of all we are just looking for smart, like
minded people rather than people with specific, existing skills.

More info: [http://opensignal.com/jobs/](http://opensignal.com/jobs/) Email
us: join@opensignal.com

[1]
[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.staircase3...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.staircase3.opensignal)
[2]
[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.opensignal...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.opensignal.weathersignal)
[3] [http://opensignal.com/reports/battery-temperature-
weather/](http://opensignal.com/reports/battery-temperature-weather/)

------
briandherbert
MeetMe - New Hope, PA

We're a leader in social discovery, just raised a bunch of additional capital:
[http://finance.yahoo.com/news/meetme-prices-10-million-
publi...](http://finance.yahoo.com/news/meetme-prices-10-million-
public-131700141.html)

and hit a big milestone in daily user numbers:
[http://www.bizjournals.com/philadelphia/news/2014/07/30/meet...](http://www.bizjournals.com/philadelphia/news/2014/07/30/meetme-
reaches-1-million-unique-users-in-single.html)

I'm a Sr. Android dev here, and while I was initially skeptical based on the
website, I was quickly convinced that this is a fantastic place to work, grow,
and see your ideas valued.

We're always looking for Android and iOS devs who know their stuff and stay
current. Our respective mobile teams have 7 members apiece, and we have about
a 1:1 QA to dev ratio. Our structure is pretty flat, so while we do have
Product, Design, database, etc teams, developers who are comfortable batting
ideas around flourish here.

The core MeetMe app is our bread and butter, but we also do hackathons and
build experimental apps to test the marketplace waters. Salary is top-notch
for the northeast. Very chill office environment, free gym membership, bring
your dog in, stocked kitchen, that kind of deal.And New Hope is a fantastic
town for afternoon walks and Starbucks runs.

[http://www.meetmecorp.com/careers/jobs-
available/](http://www.meetmecorp.com/careers/jobs-available/)

------
mrconkle
Web Application Developer, Egowall.com, Dallas, Tx:
[https://egowall.com](https://egowall.com)

Egowall is a web-based 3D social platform that enables users to archive,
organize and showcase their personal memories and professional achievements
through one or more virtual spaces. We are seeking a web application developer
to support existing and to build new cloud-based web and mobile applications
on a scalable cloud platform.

The ideal candidate for this job is an experienced developer with initiative
and solid software engineering sensibilities and an eye for all the components
that combine to create highly efficient and effective code.

2+ years of web application development in a production environment. Knowledge
or experience in logic and flow diagrams, testing and debugging. Working
knowledge of LAMP (Linux, Apache HTTP Server, MySQL, and PHP, Perl, or
Python). Memcached. High fluency in PHP. SQL, Javascript, and jQuery. Linux
(Ubuntu preferred), Unix, Windows Server. Apache. PostgreSQL/Postgres, MySQL.
Zend Framework.

For more details,
[http://www.egowall.com/common/jobs#webAppDeveloper](http://www.egowall.com/common/jobs#webAppDeveloper)
If this sounds interesting, please shoot me an email at econkle@esmtgroup.com!

------
claus1860
Ruby developer| [https://dropletpay.com](https://dropletpay.com) | Apply by
solving the Ruby coding challenge | London, UK - full time

Help us build a mobile payments platform which is changing the way the world
uses money.

Droplet is a funded, fast-growing startup working to overhaul payments. We
have mobile apps, web apps and a high-performance realtime API – most of our
platform side code is Ruby and Go, and we are using a handful of other
services and technologies.

You:

* Have experience with Ruby (or other object oriented languages) * Have built and deployed Rails applications * Love to learn new things * Are self-motivated and able to work to your own agenda * Think like a hacker * Are eligible to work in the UK (an EU citizen)

We offer:

* Competitive salary (range £30,000 – £40,000pa dependent on experience) * Work to your own schedule (we have no fixed working hours) * Based at our London office (City Road) * Learn new things every day, and work with nice people * Big challenges to solve in security, performance, big data, analytics, and lots more

We love to work with smart people who learn fast. If that sounds like you
(don’t be shy) then get in touch.

No CVs or cover letters. Simply solve the Prehash coding challenge and get an
interview with Droplet’s hiring team.
[https://www.prehash.com/#/startup/38](https://www.prehash.com/#/startup/38)

OR

Send a CV to join@dropletpay.com and include your Github link.

~~~
darkr
Your website has an error: "NetworkError: 401 Unauthorized -
[https://www.prehash.com/users/current.json"](https://www.prehash.com/users/current.json")

~~~
dan_bk
I think you just won the challenge.

------
chaseadam17
Full-stack developer | Watsi | SF | [https://watsi.org/](https://watsi.org/)

Watsi (YC Winter 2013) is a non-profit that enables anyone to directly fund
healthcare for people around the world.

\----------

“How we spend our days is, of course, how we spend our lives.”

We’re a team of developers, designers, doctors, and marketers working at Watsi
because we believe that everyone, everywhere deserves access to healthcare. We
move fast, take risks, and come to work every day excited about building an
organization that matters more than we do.

We’re looking for a full-stack developer to join our five-person team in San
Francisco. The ideal candidate is an experienced, product-focused generalist
who wants to use their skills to bring healthcare to the world. Our stack is
Rails, Backbone.js, SCSS, Postgres, Redis, Sidekiq, Heroku, RSpec, and
Jasmine.

If you’re interested in learning more, please send whatever info you have
(linkedin, github, personal site) to jobs@watsi.org.

\----------

For more info, check out our recent trip to East Africa:
[http://exposure.watsi.org/a-dose-of-
perspective](http://exposure.watsi.org/a-dose-of-perspective)

And our recent trip to Cambodia: [http://exposure.watsi.org/rehabilitation-
nation](http://exposure.watsi.org/rehabilitation-nation)

~~~
streeter
I can whole-heartedly recommend the entire team at Watsi. Not only are they
awesome to be around, but they are extremely competent. No one I know is
better prepared to address healthcare than they are. The trips to visit their
patients and providers are just icing on the cake.

------
famousactress
Elation EMR - SF, CA (REMOTE welcome, too!)

We build really great clinical tools for physicians because technology in
healthcare is generally pretty shitty and serves stakeholders who aren't
patients or even their doctors.

Here's a fuller and less petulant description of what we're up to:
[https://www.quora.com/What-product-is-ElationEMR-
building](https://www.quora.com/What-product-is-ElationEMR-building)

We're about a dozen people now, mostly in SF but some of us are remote, so
REMOTE welcome. We're also open to VISA but we're still in the process of
figuring out how that works and getting our ducks in a row.

As for stack we do: python, django, (lots of) javascript, mysql,
solr->elasticsearch, AWS, node, java, redis, and probly a bunch of stuff I'm
forgetting.

We value passion, pragmatism, flexibility, and probably most of all empathy
for our users.

Lots of stuff on the blog that gives a sense of what we're about:
[https://blog.elationemr.com/2013/06/](https://blog.elationemr.com/2013/06/)

You can read our bios and see our investors here:
[https://www.elationemr.com/team/](https://www.elationemr.com/team/)

My contact info is in my profile if you wanna chat. Would love to hear from
you.

------
danmccorm
Shutterstock - New York, San Francisco, Remote, Visa

We're hiring all sorts of software engineers and data scientists. We've got
some pretty fun problems -- image search, video search, storage scalability,
tons of behavioral data to mine -- and an awesome team. We prefer folks to
work in one of our offices, but are always willing to consider remote
superstars.

Take a peek at
[http://www.shutterstock.com/jobs](http://www.shutterstock.com/jobs)

~~~
elliotf
I'm a shutterstock employee and one of the interesting things is that there
are a variety of technologies in use at shutterstock: node.js (my team), ruby,
perl, java ...

------
koddi
Fort Worth / Dallas, Texas Koddi ([http://koddi.com](http://koddi.com) or
[https://twitter.com/koddiyak](https://twitter.com/koddiyak)) PHP Developer /
Engineer (Hiring 2-3)

Koddi is a bidding platform for vertical-specific ads on Google and metasearch
sites. We manipulate huge data sets to make buying search ads easier and more
revenue productive for our clients.

We work with great partners (Google, for example) and clients (like some of
the top travel brands in the world.) Must have strong experience with:

    
    
      - Object-oriented basics and principles
      - Modern PHP (5.4+) development and best practices
      - MySQL and relational database design
      - JavaScript
      - git
    

That said, capability, outputs, and results matter much more than specific
experience. We'll give passionate developers that want to learn the
opportunity to do so if they are a great match for the team and have a
positive attitude.

Bonuses:

    
    
      - AJAX, jQuery, HTML/CSS
      - Symfony / Silex
      - JSON, XML
      - Google APIs, OAuth 2.0
      - MySQL performance optimization, big datasets, BigQuery
      - Basic Linux administration
      - Bootstrap
      - Amazon Web Services (EC2, RDS)
    

contact@koddi.com if interested...

------
jakestein
RJMetrics - Philadelphia, PA
[http://rjmetrics.com/jobs](http://rjmetrics.com/jobs)

We're hiring for software engineers, devops, analysts, designers, business
development, sales, and account management.

Some more about us:

At RJMetrics, we inspire and empower data-driven people with powerful hosted
software. Hundreds of high-growth e-commerce and software as a service
businesses use our analytics platform to collaborate and make smarter
decisions using data.

RJMetrics is backed by some of the most successful technology investors in New
York and Silicon Valley, but we are Philly born and raised. We are located in
the heart of Center City Philadelphia in convenient proximity to all major
rail lines.

We are a growing team tackling big problems: \- We want to transform large
datasets more efficiently \- We want to push the envelope of possibility for
in-browser data visualizations \- We want to make complex data questions easy
for anyone to understand \- While we currently work with tools like PHP,
Clojure, AngularJS, MySQL and Hadoop, we are looking for candidates who can
identify the best tools for a given job and quickly adapt. Prior experience
with these technologies is not a requirement.

The life and responsibilities of an RJMetrics developer include: \- Source
control using git \- Continuous integration and deployment via our one-click
build-and-deploy system \- Milestone and issue tracking with github and Trello
\- A commitment to preventing tech debt and tackling the root causes of issues
\- Comfortable working conditions and access to the best tools money can buy

------
cBEgeo
Kloudbook - Android Developer / Web Developer - US Remote - Contract/Full time

Check out this video explaining the product:
[http://youtu.be/WmlKId7lxew](http://youtu.be/WmlKId7lxew)

Is your address book full of outdated and incomplete information? KloudBook is
looking to ensure friends, family and colleagues always have up-to-date
contact information for each other, including phone numbers, email addresses,
physical addresses and social handles.

We are currently at the tail end of development on an in-house iOS client,
written in Objective-C and with a Parse backend. We are looking for Android
and web clients to be created as well.

\- Seeking: First Android Developer. Experience using RESTFul APIs and/or a
BaaS. UX/Design ability. Looking for strong Android candidate that can "own"
the Android client. \- Seeking: First Web Developer. We are looking for either
a Rails or Node developer with strong CSS skills and full web tech stack
understanding. Will get to help decide the technologies used for the web
client.

I am currently the sole developer on the team, focusing on the iOS client.
Android and web client should mirror functionality of the iOS client, which we
have in documentation.

Contact brandon @ kloudbook dot com with questions or to apply.

------
jschub
REDI Technologies ([http://www.redi.com](http://www.redi.com))

=========================================

Locations :: New York, NY and Dallas (Frisco), Texas

Background :: Our mission is to “make trading better”. REDI is a startup (10
months old) dedicated to taking an already successful trading platform to the
next level. As a tech company that operates in the financial trading industry,
we have a very different perspective and approach. Our next-generation
platform is focused on building a community for the buy-side, sell-side, and
technology providers, bridging the Wall Street and the FinTech startup spaces.
We take a highly open and collaborative approach to building our technology
(everything from C++, Java, .NET, Ruby, Angular, NodeJS, Chef, PostgreSQL,
etc). We need individuals with a passion for technology, and an unparalleled
drive to deliver world-class software across the desktop, web, and mobile
contexts. Financial knowledge is not required, but a strong engineering
mindset and razor-sharp problem solving skills are a must.

Roles (FULL-TIME, H1B, VISA supported) ::

    
    
      - Software Engineers
      
      - DevOps Engineers
    
      - Test Engineers
    
      - Product Managers
    
    

We'd love to hear from you. Send any inquiries or resumes to: jobs@redi.com

\- Josh (CTO)

------
jonbischke
Entelo - San Francisco (SOMA), CA - Full-time -
[http://www.entelo.com/](http://www.entelo.com/)

Entelo helps companies build great teams by allowing recruiters to search for
the most talented people across the web. With over 350 million social profiles
in its database, powerful search to surface relevant candidates and patent-
pending technology to help discover candidates who are more likely to make a
job move. Our easy-to-use collaborative tools help streamline the recruiting
process and allow recruiters to spend time more effectively and efficiently.

We are helping to give companies like Facebook, Box, AT&T, ESPN and Salesforce
a competitive advantage in building great teams.

Tech Stack: Ruby, Scala, Rails, MySQL, Mongo, Redis, Elasticsearch

Some of our perks include $300 headphone allowance, 100% coverage of employee
health care premiums, 1:1 matching for donations to non-profits, catered
lunches and free in-office bike tune-ups.

We are currently looking for engineering, sales, marketing and customer
success professionals to join our team. Please see our careers page for more
info [https://www.entelo.com/careers](https://www.entelo.com/careers)

I'm the founder and you can email me directly at jon at entelo dot com

------
rjcantrell
Kabbage -- Atlanta, GA and San Francisco, CA

[https://www.kabbage.com/company#culture](https://www.kabbage.com/company#culture)

[https://www.kabbage.com/company/careers](https://www.kabbage.com/company/careers)

[http://www.crunchbase.com/organization/kabbage](http://www.crunchbase.com/organization/kabbage)

Kabbage is a proven, funded working-capital platform serving small and medium
businesses with blazing-fast access to cash via a no-human-interaction
underwriting engine based on continuous streams of sales/business data from
the customer's online marketplaces and other sources. Currently seeking .Net
engineers in Atlanta to build the data-acquisition and money-transfer systems,
as well as data scientists in SF to sort through the collected data and learn
new insights about the SMB market. Great pay and perks, unique culture, and a
chance to see the successful-startup sausage being made if you've not yet
worked in a smallish tech startup.

Feel free to ask me if you have any questions -- rj (full stop) cantrell
(addition symbol) hackernews (monkey tail) gmail (full stop) com. If you send
your resume directly, please tell them RJ sent you.

------
magic_at_enimai
Nod Labs - [http://hellonod.com](http://hellonod.com) \- Mountain View CA -
Full Time, no remote work.

We believe our technology will fundamentally change how we interact with
computers and our environment. We have built the first and only pixel accurate
gestural control device, and we are just getting started.

Yourself: Self starter and mostly importantly a finisher - pick something up
and deliver without supervision. You will be a manager with a team size of one
- you. You will need to pick the next problem on the way to achieve our goals
and solve it. You could be working on our custom OS twiddling GPIOs or you
could be hacking on the backend or polishing off our iOS app. You will need to
hold a lot of complexity in your head and have solid CS fundamentals. For what
we do, Google may not have all the answers to your questions, github may not
have any such sample code and Stackoverflow may have a vaguely related
question with no replies, but you will be responsible for solving the problem.

Team: ex-(Apple, Facebook, Google, Jawbone, Lab126, NASA, Samsung).
Approximately 1/3rd of the team are PhDs (or PhDs on “pause”) in various
fields (Math, Physics, CS) from MIT, Stanford, CMU etc.

Drop us an email at stdin@nod-labs.com

~~~
SoCool
How are you different from Myo arm band ?

------
aknosis
Phoenix (Mesa), AZ - PHP Developer - No Remote, Intern Available

Socious is looking for a full-time PHP Developer, or Part-Time Intern, to work
in our headquarters office working on our online community software product.

We are looking for someone from an Intern up to Senior level.

Actual job postings and resume submission:
[http://socious.com/jobs](http://socious.com/jobs)

About Socious: Founded in 2002, Socious offers the industry’s most complete
online community software to large and mid-sized businesses, associations, and
user groups. The Socious platform includes private social networking, customer
communication tools, advanced segmentation, forums, collaboration tools, and a
full mobile platform to help organizations increase sales, retention, and
member engagement.

Benefits:

* Socious covers the full cost of employee health and dental insurance.

* Additional dependents and family coverage optional and at cost to employee.

* Employee eligible to participate in 401k plan immediately.

* Socious will match contributions at a rate of 100% of the first 3% of salary and 50% of the next 2% of salary. All matching is vested immediately.

* Employees accrue 8 hours of time off per month (12 days per year). This time may be used for either sicks days or vacation. At any time an employee may borrow up to 40 hours of future accruable paid time off.

* Socious observes 7 paid holidays each year (New Yeas Day, Memorial Day, Fourth of July, Labor Day, Thanksgiving Thursday and Friday, and Christmas Day.

------
stacksocial
StackSocial / Venice, CA / Ruby Developers [www.stacksocial.com]

WE ARE HIRING - www.stacksocial.com/careers

What we are looking for:

We are looking for Mid-Level and Senior Ruby Engineers to join the StackSocial
team. You'll be part of a small, but growing team, working hard to build a
first-of-its-kind native commerce platform.

Who we are:

StackSocial is the leading platform to discover, share, and buy trending tech.
Our proprietary native commerce platform, StackCommerce, is pioneering the way
commerce and content are integrated on the web. StackCommerce powers
stacksocial.com and a growing network of over 200 publishers that extends our
reach to over 50 million geeks across the globe including CNET, AOL Tech,
Gizmodo, Lifehacker, IGN, TheNextWeb, and many other top technology &
lifestyle publishers.

Launched in October 2011, we are a profitable, 30+ person startup funded by
top investors including 500 Startups, Draper Associates, Siemer Ventures,
Amplify, and other prominent angel investors.

Check us out!

Facebook:
[https://www.facebook.com/StackSocial](https://www.facebook.com/StackSocial)
Twitter:
[https://www.twitter.com/StackSocial](https://www.twitter.com/StackSocial)
Awesome Venice Office: [http://blog.stacksocial.com/stacksocial-new-
digs/](http://blog.stacksocial.com/stacksocial-new-digs/)

If you want to get in on an early stage, profitable startup and join an
amazing team, send your resume to careers@stacksocial.com.

------
rossblaw
If you're a self-starter who's not afraid to work hard and be part of a team,
then StudyHall is offering you an opportunity to get in on the ground floor.

StudyHall.com - is the #1 intern connection to companies like Google,
Facebook, Microsoft and more!

StudyHall's mission is simple: to connect students and companies with new
opportunities to get projects and tasks done.

We are looking for 3 reliable individuals who have a strong initiative and
outstanding interpersonal skills who will help grow StudyHall and connect
businesses with this awesome platform. We offer competitive compensation with
unlimited commission potential, advancement opportunities, training, and a
success-driven work environment.

If you're a self-starter who is not afraid to execute their ideas, then join
our team!

Qualifications

Position: Sales and Business Development Associate

Employee Type: Full time

Required Education: Bachelor’s Degree

Required Experience: 2 years in sales and/or marketing – previous educational
experience is a plus

Responsibilities:

Meet sales objectives Build rapport with prospective clients Maintain strong
knowledge of all company products, pricing plans and promotions. Provide
efficient, courteous customer service and assistance in all aspects of product
offerings and services. Multi-task in a fast paced team environment

Apply today:

[https://studyhall.workable.com/j/DFB824FB6A](https://studyhall.workable.com/j/DFB824FB6A)

------
eande
Lellan - Full-stack Web Developer UI/UX - Full Time -Redwood City, CA

Lellan, Inc. is an early-stage start-up developing an innovative solution -
the Lellan SmartTile system - for using color, light and motion to enhance the
ambiance of bars, restaurants, hotel lobbies, fashion retail and other
trendsetting interior spaces.

We are seeking a versatile full-stack web developer with a particular strength
in UI/UX to jump-start our platform for creating, managing, distributing and
sharing "content" for SmartTile Systems. This is a ground floor opportunity to
come in and help design as well as implement all aspects of our content
platform front-end UI, back-end services and even a smattering of desktop and
mobile apps. It is a great opportunity for a UI-centric developer who actually
loves doing the whole thing end-to-end.

Requirements: \- 5+ years of web development experience \- Significant
experience designing (as well as implementing) great UIs for non-technical
people \- In depth understanding of / experience with HTML5, Javascript,
JQuery, & NodeJS \- Experience with back-end development including database /
storage services \- Ability to code in C++ and Qt when necessary \- Experience
using the tools in the Adobe Creative Suite (Illustrator, Photoshop, ...) or
their equivalents \- Excellent communication skills - both in writing and in
conversation \- Ability to work well independently as part of a close-knit
team.

Compensation: \- We offer competitive salaries \- Equity 0.5%-2.0% \- Benefits

Apply:
[https://lellan.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk08ds/](https://lellan.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk08ds/)

------
blo
Vurb - San Francisco, CA - [http://vurb.com](http://vurb.com)

We won TechCrunch Disrupt NYC -
[http://techcrunch.com/2014/05/05/vurb/](http://techcrunch.com/2014/05/05/vurb/)

Vurb is working on reinventing search, browsing, and sharing - by creating an
intelligent layer over the Internet that helps you get things done in one
place. Rather than opening lots of windows/tabs or hopping from mobile app to
mobile app, we're building a platform that brings everything together.

We do this by connecting the services we use in a contextual way, through data
technologies (search, machine learning, big data, etc.) and original thinking
around UI/UX.

We're very well funded - Max Levchin, Drew Houston (Dropbox), Naval Ravikant
(AngelList), CrunchFund, and many others. This is a hard problem, but it has
the potential to change the behavior of how we do things on the Internet (and
make it fun!)

Full-time opportunities in San Francisco (interview on-site, H1B transfers OK)

* Search / Data Scientist / Data Engineer - search, classification, ranking, ML, recommendation systems, NLP, graph dbs, data crawling/processing. Search experience strongly desired.

* Full-stack Engineer - experience in JavaScript and async programming (e.g., node.js) a plus

* Lead Android Engineer - help bring our Android version to market

* Lead Designer - sharp eye for visual and/or UX design - please include your portfolio or Dribbble

jobs@vurb.com | angel.co/vurb

------
maramartin
SF - Software Engineer @ MongoLab

We are looking for a Software Engineer who will join us in scaling MongoLab
from managing well over 100,000 databases to managing millions of databases at
ever-increasing levels of complexity.

As our newest team member you’ll be exposed to every major cloud provider and
infrastructure technology. We currently run on Amazon, Google Cloud Platform,
Joyent, Rackspace, and Microsoft Azure and have integrated with all of the
major Platform-as-a-Service providers (Heroku et al.).

You'll become an expert in MongoDB, cloud automation, and MongoLab's suite of
automation tools (some of which we open-source), and you’ll use your passion
for finding solutions with the best tools for problems developers face in our
community.

We’re building these tools with Python, Java, JavaScript, Node.js, MongoDB (of
course).

Here are some challenges you’ll help us solve:

* You’ll create and scale Node.js and Python tools/services for automating the entire lifecycle of database servers and clusters

* You’ll scale essential tools for MongoDB, including our backup engine and large-scale monitoring systems

* You’ll build APIs for integrating with users and partner providers across the _-as-a-service spectrum

How To Apply:

_ The Sourcery will be the first point of contact.

* All applications receive a response.

* All applications are kept strictly confidential.

Apply via:
[http://www.thesourcery.com/jobs/744](http://www.thesourcery.com/jobs/744)

------
rvivek
HackerRank - [https://hackerrank.com](https://hackerrank.com), Palo Alto &
Bangalore

\--------

We're building a platform for hackers to hone their skills and companies to
streamline technical recruiting process. We're on a mission to make the world
flat and build the future of technical recruiting which is the underlying
force behind world's progress in the coming years.

We're growing insanely fast - 100% growth in revenue every quarter for the
last two quarters (revenue > $1m), MAU + retention in the community is also on
a high growth (40% of hackers come back again in 3 weeks) and now a team of 66
smart people across Palo Alto & Bangalore, India building this.

The enterprise companies who use our product are from a wide variety of
domains - software companies, retail stores, banks & financial services,
insurance companies and many more categories. The hackers are from 40
different countries ranging from college students to senior architects in
companies.

This is really an exciting time to join and grow. We're hiring for all roles
at both locations. Come, be a part of history - e-mail us: hackers [at]
hackerrank on which position you'd be interested in (hackerrank.com/careers)

\-------

------
devinfoley
IFTTT - San Francisco, CA

==================================

IFTTT is looking for engineers to help build the next generation of its
platform. This is a unique opportunity to contribute to the core architecture
of one of the web’s most innovative and exciting services. You’ll get to work
on challenging technical problems alongside a small but driven group of
developers, and play a key role in shaping both the product and team culture.

IFTTT’s mission is to help people to create connections between the services
and devices they use every day. We’ve built a system that enables users to set
up simple “if this, then that”-style recipes, which allow activity from one
web service to trigger activity in another. The current system supports over
90 unique services and runs hundreds of millions of recipe-handling tasks per
day, and we plan to dramatically expand on our flexibility and scalability.
Under the hood, this translates to building a platform that can talk to and
move data between virtually any API you can think of, all in realtime and at
massive scale.

We're well funded, and we work hard to do right by our employees. New hires at
IFTTT enjoy competitive salary and equity, full benefits, sane work schedules,
and a flexible vacation policy. Much more than that, we offer interesting,
deep projects and an amazing team experience. We operate on the philosophy
that the best job perk is fantastic teammates, and to this end we’ve assembled
a staff of intensely curious, well-rounded, talented people who happen to be
great engineers. We’re hoping you can be the next one.

Visit [https://ifttt.com/jobs](https://ifttt.com/jobs) for more information.

------
hchitali
Acelio is Hiring!! San Jose, CA

Acelio (www.acelio.com) is a well-funded startup, which is currently in-
stealth; looking at creating a disruptive product to improve application
performance in software defined data centers.

We are looking for talented engineers whose interests can range from high-
level pure software development down to low-level systems engineering. We have
openings through the stack:

Kernel, Network & Distributed Systems If you are passionate about operating
systems, hypervisors, network protocols, and low-level systems engineering and
have strong C/C++ development skills.

UI Designer If you are inspired by data visualization and building an elegant
single-page web app using the latest frameworks: AngularJS, jQuery, d3.js,
HTML5, CSS3

Acelio’s headquarters are in vibrant downtown San Jose. We offer competitive
salaries with high equity, fully paid health, dental and vision insurance;
unlimited vacation, and company sponsored meals. We care about what we do and
we care about building a team who will do it together! This is your
opportunity to learn new technology and work in a lean, high growth, exciting
startup!

Get in touch: Mail: jobs@acelio.com Web:
[http://www.acelio.com/](http://www.acelio.com/)

------
ben336
Windsor Circle [http://www.windsorcircle.com/](http://www.windsorcircle.com/)
\- Durham North Carolina

Front End Developer & Python Developer

=======================================

We're hiring developers on the front end and backend to join our funded
startup to help us build and expand our market leading Retention Automation
Platform. Backend Developers will have an opportunity to work with Python, the
pyramid web framework, and and many of the leading ecommerce and marketing
platforms in the world. Front End Developers will be able to work in
JavaScript with Backbone, jQuery and Marionette.JS to build out our rapidly
growing web application.

This is an exciting opportunity to get in on the ground floor with salary and
stock options while working with cutting edge technology. Telecommuting is
available 1-2 days/wk with the rest of your time spent in our awesome downtown
Durham, NC office.

More info here:

[http://www.windsorcircle.com/jobs#SoftwareDeveloperPython](http://www.windsorcircle.com/jobs#SoftwareDeveloperPython)
[http://www.windsorcircle.com/jobs#FrontEndDeveloper](http://www.windsorcircle.com/jobs#FrontEndDeveloper)

------
jkempe11
Twenty20 - Los Angeles, CA (Marina del Rey)

Twenty20 connects mobile photographers with buyers for their imagery. We’re
disrupting the stock photography market by bringing an entirely new type of
product to creatives - imagery of real life created by real people. Two years
in, we’ve built an image catalog bigger than those of industry leaders like
Shutterstock and iStockphoto.

Mobile UI/UX Designer: [http://twenty20.theresumator.com/apply/Xdz6YE/Mobile-
UIUX-De...](http://twenty20.theresumator.com/apply/Xdz6YE/Mobile-UIUX-
Designer.html)

DevOps Engineer: [http://twenty20.theresumator.com/apply/HUKIso/Sr-
DevOpsTools...](http://twenty20.theresumator.com/apply/HUKIso/Sr-DevOpsTools-
Engineer.html)

Director of Content Operations:
[http://twenty20.theresumator.com/apply/8tU58K/Director-Of-
Co...](http://twenty20.theresumator.com/apply/8tU58K/Director-Of-Content-
Operations.html)

Sr. Search Engineer: [http://twenty20.theresumator.com/apply/P7dbhf/Senior-
Search-...](http://twenty20.theresumator.com/apply/P7dbhf/Senior-Search-
Engineer.html)

Come join our awesome team!

------
apinstein
Atlanta, GA (REMOTE)

Join Tourbuzz (and sister-company Showcase IDX) as we improve the real estate
industry from the inside-out.

Tourbuzz helps local photographers succeed while making homes look beautiful
online ([http://www.tourbuzz.net](http://www.tourbuzz.net)). Showcase IDX
brings a fast and amazing property search engine to agent web sites
([http://showcaseidx.com](http://showcaseidx.com)).

The company is 10 years young, 100% bootstrapped, profitable, and growing
fast. We have an amazing team and our customers love us
([http://www.tourbuzz.net/public/pages/testimonials](http://www.tourbuzz.net/public/pages/testimonials)).

We offer great compensation, a flexible work environment, peer mentoring,
interesting projects, a committment to personal and professional development,
work-life balance, and a positive team atmosphere.

Open Positions: \- Senior UX Designer (on-site only): Lead our company's
Design/UX direction and process while taking our brand and product to the next
level. \- Lead DevOps Engineer: Make our developers & business team more
productive while ensuring high availability & performance for our customers.
\- Lead Software Developer/Architect: Help design and implement major parts of
our roadmap so that we can deliver new and exciting functionality to our
customers.

Apply online: [http://jobs.tourbuzz.net](http://jobs.tourbuzz.net) Tech
Toolbox: PHP, JS/CoffeeScript, Clojure, Ruby, AngularJS, Postgres,
iOS/Objective-C, OpenGL, git, AWS, Vagrant, Chef, and many more.

------
hglaser
Periscope - fulltime in SF. Visa-transfers OK.

Periscope is a data analysis tool that uses pre-emptive in-memory caching and
statistical sampling to run data analyses really, really fast. Customers
typically see a 100x-10,000x speedup of their analysis queries on the day they
install.

We also write the popular High-Performance SQL Blog
([https://periscope.io/blog](https://periscope.io/blog)) which gets tens of
thousands of monthly uniques, and espouses our marketing philosophy of helping
analysts wherever we can, whether or not they end up buying.

We’re hiring marketers, designers and engineers! See:

* [https://www.periscope.io/outrageous-marketer](https://www.periscope.io/outrageous-marketer)

* [https://www.periscope.io/user-experience-designer](https://www.periscope.io/user-experience-designer)

* [https://www.periscope.io/data-obsessed-engineer](https://www.periscope.io/data-obsessed-engineer)

We’re a team of 4 ex-Google and Microsoft engineers and PMs. We have venture
funding, paying customers, > 25% m/m revenue growth, and a spacious loft
apartment in SF to work out of.

Email me (harry@periscope.io) if you have questions!

------
texasjdl
Hearsay Social - San Francisco (full-time)

Do you like to choose your own adventure? As an engineer at HSS, you will help
choose, design, build, and deploy features (mumble mumble and test, fix, and
support them too). You will get problems to solve, not solutions to build, and
your solutions ship three times a day.

Stack: Python, Django, MySQL, Redis, AWS, Backbone

Our engineering department: A doctor, a soldier, a lawyer, runners, bikers,
board gamers, golfers, and more. That’s our engineering department. Smart
people having fun, solving interesting and difficult problems.

You:

• Want to build industry-leading user experiences for our clients

• Want to architect sustainable solutions for data and code problems

• Have experience building web software

• Like shipping software frequently (we deploy three times a day)

• Play well with others

• Have a sense of humor (everyone says this, but we really mean it)

Our business: Social media relationship management for financial services. We
are Sequoia-backed, stable, and business is booming. We are still small enough
that your work will impact our company’s valuation without the risk of being
back on HN reading the September 1 “Who is Hiring?”

Want to know more?
[http://www.hearsaysocial.com/careers](http://www.hearsaysocial.com/careers)

Email me, Jeremiah Lee, at jlee+jobs@hearsaysocial.com

------
jkarneges
Senior Backend Engineer - Fanout ([http://fanout.io](http://fanout.io)) -
Mountain View

Fanout makes it easy to build realtime applications and APIs. We operate a
distributed cloud service for delivering data in realtime via a variety of
transport mechanisms: REST, HTTP streaming, WebSockets, Webhooks, XMPP. Useful
for creating applications like chat, sports updates, stock tickers, games, and
collaborative applications.

You're a backend engineer who is passionate about realtime technologies,
network protocols, and open standards. You hate silos and walled gardens. You
have opinions about when to use event-driven vs threaded programming patterns.
You lie awake at night thinking about how to optimize out network round trips.
You might even know assembly language, or did in a past life.

Also, our code is almost entirely open source! You should think that's pretty
incredible. [http://fanout.io/open/](http://fanout.io/open/)

Important pieces of our stack: C++ & Python/Django, ZeroMQ, Mongrel2, Redis.

Your job:

\- Help us build out and scale our distributed cloud service.

\- Squeeze the most value out of our servers.

\- Make the service bulletproof.

\- Gloat about how you get paid to code publicly on GitHub.

Email: info@fanout.io

------
ChadB
Shotzoom Software (Tempe, AZ) - [https://shotzoom.com/](https://shotzoom.com/)

Android Developers

Shotzoom is an app development company that creates market leading mobile and
web experiences in sports and fitness. We pride ourselves on creating the
highest quality products in our industry, and have received numerous accolades
such as the Apple Design Award. Our newest app, Golfshot: Golf GPS, has been
featured multiple times on both the App Store and Google Play.

We’d really like you to:

• Be a great Android developer, with one or more fully-developed apps under
your belt.

• Have 2+ years of experience developing mobile applications.

• Be action- and detail-oriented.

• Be comfortable working without much organizational hierarchy or direct
oversight.

Ideally, you should:

• Be an expert in object-orientation, eventing and delegation, and other
modern programming styles.

• Be excited to develop on all of Android’s myriad form factors, from tablets
and TVs all the way down to watches and Android Wear.

• Have familiarity with or an interest to learn other mobile platforms such as
iOS with Objective-C, or even Windows Phone with C#.

• Have some technical presence on the web, such as a GitHub profile,
StackOverflow profile, or a personal website.

If you're interested, please feel free to contact me personally:
chadb@shotzoom.com.

------
clieuhu
Clustrix - Senior Software Engineer - San Francisco, San Jose, or Seattle

Clustrix is solving one of the most difficult open problems in the software
database industry today: scaling SQL. We’ve built our own distributed
relational database from the ground up. Now we’re looking for smart and
motivated folks to join our small team of developers and take this technology
to the next level.

We work on: \- a C codebase written mostly in continuation-passing style
database fundamentals: B-trees, logging and recovery, checkpointing, MVCC \- a
Paxos-based distributed system: group membership, transaction consensus,
global checkpoint \- a query planner and compiler, modeled on the Cascades
Framework, which generates distributed queries \- a rebalancer, which manages
data distribution across the cluster

You should be someone with experience in databases, file systems, or other
systems at scale and comfortable with designing efficient programs in C.

Here are some things that make Clustrix a great place to work: \- Our team is
small, so you get to own significant projects and contribute in a big way to
the product. \- We have a lot of interesting problems to work on, in a variety
of areas. \- Our customers love us. We help them do things they could never do
with their legacy SQL databases. \- We are passionate about making our
software work better and faster

Our customer base is growing, both in number and in size of deployment. Their
clusters keep getting bigger and their workloads more varied, so you will see
interesting challenges and solutions in solving those. We have offices in
Seattle, San Jose, and San Francisco, with all the perks you expect from a
startup (happy hours, snacks, hoodies, etc).

Let’s build a scalable database!

------
krambs
Disco - Houston, TX (Full-time, onsite, C# and front-end engineers, machine
learning, and other!) [http://csdisco.com](http://csdisco.com)

krambs@csdisco.com

Come work with some of smartest people you'll ever meet on one of society's
most important problems: the law. We believe the law is the foundation of
society: it’s the platform for our relationships with other people and our
government, for the businesses we build and the organizations that shape our
lives. Come help us build the greatest legal technology in the world.

We are mainly looking for extraordinary C# and front-end engineers, but if you
are exceptional at what you do, in whatever discipline, please contact us!

Our founders and team include the youngest-ever Harvard Law graduate, a Y
Combinator alumnus, and a former CIO of a publicly traded software company
(Sonic Foundry).

You'll be working with cutting-edge technology, including ridiculously-high
speed searching and document navigation with Lucene and RavenDB, as well as
advanced machine learning for document categorization. What Google is to
public information, we will become to private information (which is a much
bigger universe).

Contact me directly at krambs@csdisco.com!

------
CrunchyJams
TradeBlock - New York City - Front-End / Full-Stack Developer

[https://tradeblock.com](https://tradeblock.com)

Company

TradeBlock is a venture-backed digital currency (i.e. bitcoin) data company
that serves institutional clients. We also conduct proprietary research on
topics ranging from market trends to block chain analytics.

* Our infrastructure currently updates thousands of trades per minute, with a distributed network of scripts querying hundreds of APIs

* We serve our clients with live data through a real-time websocket, historical data from our database, and a visual analytics toolset

* TradeBlock’s engineers work closely with our research and analytics teams, empowering the world’s most advanced insight into a technically-complex and rapidly-growing market

Role

* Further the development of our front end in React, HTML5, CSS3

* Optimize interfaces for maximum efficiency and consumability

* Contribute to platform-wide UX / UI decisions

* Visualizations of linear and graph data

Ideal Qualifications

* Experience with HTML5, CSS3, Javascript/JQuery, Bootstrap, React.js, D3.js

* Passion for data visualization and digital currency technology

* Ability to design user experience from mockup through implementation

Interested parties can reach us at jobs@tradeblock.com

More info: [https://tradeblock.com/jobs/](https://tradeblock.com/jobs/)

------
wdewind
New York City, NYC, NY @ Justworks
[http://www.justworks.com](http://www.justworks.com)

Justworks is the best way to setup your companies payroll and benefits. We are
a small but experienced team (only 4 devs counting the CEO) of startup
veterans (Amazon, Etsy, Daily Candy) with previous exits. We are growing
extremely quickly.

We are hiring across the stack, looking for people with solid CS fundamentals
who are comfortable working on any part of the stack but specialize in one
(front end, backend, devops etc.). This is a job that entails moving money
around, so payments experience is great, but regardless you should be
comfortable with the challenges that come with being responsible for
customers' bank accounts and social security numbers. We are a rails shop, but
don't require that you know rails or even ruby before coming here (I didn't
and I turned out just fine).

We're especially looking for senior level people who are opinionated about
their technology and the way their team works. We want people who want to
contribute to the engineering culture of the team and are excited to help
build a world class engineering team.

------
aboytsov
San Francisco, CA - FULL-TIME, INTERN, VISA

Stuph ([https://angel.co/stuph](https://angel.co/stuph),
[https://stuph.co](https://stuph.co)) is building its founding team! We are a
stealth startup creating a consumer web product fueled by data mining and
information extraction. We are well funded and backed by top VCs, and our
equity grants are _really_ generous.

Our founder is an ex-googler who created Google Trends. Our team consists of
graduates of MIT, Berkeley, Cornell and RPI. Between us we have worked at
Google, Microsoft, Twitter and Amazon, and won a Kaggle competition. We love
math, algorithms and machine learning.

Do you like functional programming? We're using Clojure for our backend and
ClojureScript for our frontend. Knowing either isn't a requirement, but be
excited to learn!

We are looking for:

\- An experienced engineering lead with excellent system design and
architecture skills. Machine learning/information extraction background is
highly preferable, as well as experience leading small engineering teams.

\- Engineering interns for Fall 2014 who can hit the ground running.

\- Design interns for Fall 2014 (please include your portfolio).

Contact: artem@stuph.co

------
thirdtruck
Now Business Intelligence - Boston, MA - Full-Time

We're looking for:

\+ Software developers, specifically: \+ Java \+ ASP.NET \+ Web
(JavaScript/HTML/CSS) \+ Applicable specializations include: Knockout.js,
Spring MVC, Oracle, Team Foundation Server \+ QA (testing engineers), with an
emphasis on the Microsoft stack \+ ETL/BI developers \+ SharePoint
administrators \+ Business analysts \+ And project managers

Who we are:

We're an information strategies and software solutions firm that provides a
variety of solutions, from software to hardware. Most of our day-to-day
resolves around service work for our clients (medium to very large in size),
but we're also working on products of our own. Much of the latter happens in
our Boston-based hacker-space, where we keep the 3D printers. In terms of
culture, you'll find us manning booths at Rhode Island Comic Con and Granite
Con, kung fu lessons on the roof of our shop, and the like. We're still small
enough (around 30 total employees) that you can get to know most everyone in
the company, including the owner/president and our crazy-smart developers.

You can find our full job listings here:

[http://www.nowintelligence.com/careers/join/](http://www.nowintelligence.com/careers/join/)

Who I am:

I'm a senior software developer and a recent hire myself, with a
specialization in web development. Right now, I work full-time at the office
of one of our larger clients. There's a good chance that I'll interview you if
you apply for a technical role, so feel free to contact me at my personal
address: hn@thirdtruck.org.

------
tow21
London: Farringdon. On-site only.

Timetric ([https://timetric.com](https://timetric.com)) is looking for
engineers with python/django & machine learning expertise, to help us build
massive data analysis and visualization systems.

We're a small but rapidly growing team, of developers and product managers. We
use git, code reviews and a one-click deploy/rollback system so that we can
rapidly iterate and ship product.

We're backed by a solid sales team who know how to get users for our products
(and pay the bills!)

We want smart, interesting people with a passion for making usable systems.

\-------------------------

We develop in Python/Django and JavaScript, so any JS experience is a huge
plus.

You need to have:

    
    
        Python experience.
        Comfortable working in a Linux environment.
        Used to working with git (or mercurial).
    

And it would be really great if you also had some of:

    
    
        Django experience.
        Understanding of HTML/CSS.
        JavaScript experience.
    
        Numerical/scientific/mathematical background.
        Understanding of AI/ML techniques.
    

and if you've published or contributed to any open-source software, then tell
us about it!

Email us at jobs@timetric.com

------
nwells
Kit Check is a DC based startup. Our technology blends hardware and software
to track medications using RFID in hospitals and other acute-care settings. In
the last year, we've grown from 7 to 84 hospitals and are expecting to add
another 70 by the end of this year alone.

The reason we’re so successful is that our product allows hospitals to save
money while also saving lives through a drastic reduction in human errors.

Our applications are written in angularJS, and Ruby on Rails and run in AWS.
We use RDS for our data and as we rapidly collect more drug tracking and
administration data we will need to build out a data analytics platform, as
well. We need top-notch talent to solve very interesting problems at the
intersection of hardware and software, the cloud and data analytics.

We have a very strong team of engineers and I am looking for a highly talented
front end engineer who enjoys pushing the AngularJS envelope (backbone or
knockout skills are also applicable).

You would be part of a team that is changing healthcare and pushing the model
of a modern SaaS company. We are able to offer relocation to the right person.
Please email nicole@kitcheck.com if you are interested.

------
sv123
Leafly - Seattle, WA (Full Time, Contract)

\---

C#, Asp.net MVC, RavenDB, ElasticSearch

\---

We’re Leafly (leafly.com), a growing startup dedicated to building a
comprehensive, useful directory of cannabis strains and dispensary locations
to help patients safely and securely find the best solution for their
particular needs. Our web and mobile visitors browse strain ratings, study
reviews, read recommendations, and find trusted dispensary locations.

What We Need:

We’re looking for a contract senior-level software engineer with an
understanding of the full stack but deep knowledge of server-side
architecture, management and development that can help to support and optimize
the Leafly site while helping to design and implement the technical components
for the next generation of the Leafly site. If you have experience building
scalable, cloud based, web applications, are excited about media and
entertainment, and would like to impact millions of users, look no further.

Responsibilities:

-Build out new, exciting projects for the Leafly community

-Design, implement, benchmark and deploy simple, elegant, high-performance code

-Work on the full stack, web and mobile web client and server development

-Interact with designers, content providers and others to build products people will love

Requirements:

-7+ years of experience in the design, building and management of large-scale ASP.NET MVC web applications

\- Expert understanding of modern, scalable, high availability solutions.

-Experience developing and evolving internal development processes

-Experience managing, optimizing and extending document databases, like RavenDB, MongoDB or CouchDB

-Experience integrating additional data sources and systems into an existing platform

-Knowledge of the latest HTML/CSS trends and technologies

-Familiarity with responsive design best practices

-Understanding of good user experience and what constitutes good design

-Good communication skills with an ability to communicate complex ideas easily and quickly

-Strong CS background

Contact scott@leafly.com

------
thearn4
NASA Glenn Research Center, Cleveland, OH.

We have a position listed on usajobs.gov[1] (which is not the easiest site to
search) for software development here. The listing says "internship" for the
hiring program, but this is really a full-time permanent position in the
agency.

Hard requirements are 1) U.S. Citizenship, and 2) that you be within 2 years
of graduation (pre or post) from a degree-seeking program (undergraduate or
graduate).

There is no specific language for this position (though Python + scipy + numpy
is probably a big plus), the preference instead is on strong general CS
fundamentals and interest in solving interesting problems. Broadly speaking,
the responsibilities will be to provide assistance to a variety of different
research and engineering projects through software development, as need
arises.

This may sound a bit vague, but I'd be happy to describe some examples in more
detail if anyone would like.

I am not technically on the hiring committee, but have agreed to help staff
the position. PM me if you have any questions!

[https://www.usajobs.gov/GetJob/ViewDetails/376181600](https://www.usajobs.gov/GetJob/ViewDetails/376181600)

~~~
nusratt
"within 2 years of graduation (pre OR POST)". IOW, disqualified if you
graduated more than two years ago?

~~~
thearn4
Unfortunately under this hiring program, yes. But if a listing with wider
scope is posted, I will update this or include it in next month's listings on
HN.

------
arbernat
Pure Storage ([http://purestorage.com](http://purestorage.com) and
[http://www.purestorage.com/company/jobs.html](http://www.purestorage.com/company/jobs.html))

Software engineers, core development and testing positions, Mountain View, CA
and Bellevue, WA.

Pure Storage is a fast growing, pre-IPO company in the heart of the Silicon
Valley, whose world-class engineers are disrupting a $60 billion (and growing)
market for enterprise storage. Our founders created the company with a passion
to build storage technology customers love and deliver it with simplicity and
service that fundamentally changes the enterprise storage experience. With
over $470 million in funding from some of the most prominent venture
capitalists, our record revenue growth and impressive margins have landed us a
valuation of over $3 billion.

Our products are faster than legacy storage, much simpler to manage and much
more environmentally friendly, consuming only 10% of the power and rack space
of the traditional refrigerator-size, disk-based atrocities.

With a virtually unlimited budget for great talent, we’re looking for
passionate top-notch engineers to join the rocket ship that is Pure Storage
and help us continue to build the next great, lasting, enterprise company.

\--

Now my personal comments :)

Emphasis on C or C++ is a good thing; the core software is written in C++ and
we do a lot of linux kernel work. This is the most sophisticated product I've
ever worked on; we have a combination of cutting edge software design, truly
awesome features to get the most out of our flash, and a dedication to data
integrity that cannot be matched.

~~~
curiousDog
Thanks for the info. Any idea if you guys hire/sponsor Visa candidates?

~~~
arbernat
I believe we do. We have a small development team in the UK that are waiting
on visas.

And I should mention - tell 'em Drew sent you and you read about it on Hacker
News. I'm pushing the recruiting team to branch out.

------
manndog
Cognii - Cambridge, MA

Want to build the "Siri for Education?" Cognii's mission is to transform
education with the help of artificial intelligence technologies. We are
seeking bright and talented research and development engineers to work on
natural language processing and machine learning technologies for educational
assessments. You will have the opportunity to work with the experienced team
towards developing compelling products and solutions for our growing customer
demand.

1\. NLP Engineer

You should have experience and background in some of the following areas

    
    
      - natural language processing
      - statistical machine learning
      - syntactic and semantic analysis
      - large scale data modeling
      - information extraction and filtering
      - educational technology experience is a plus
    

2\. Back-end Software Engineer

Some of the responsibilities include:

    
    
      - Design and implement the scalable web service RESTful API
      - Data pipeline workflow optimization
      - Write different scripts and tools to analyze the usage data logs
      - Maintenance and bug-fixes of the system
      - Experience with Ruby and Rails
    

Please send your resume and queries to jobs@cognii.com

------
daviddede
We have quite a few openings (all remote):

-Senior PHP developer: [http://sucuri.net/company/senior-php-developer-ops-022514](http://sucuri.net/company/senior-php-developer-ops-022514)

-Frontend designer/developer: [http://sucuri.net/company/senior-frontend-developer-022516](http://sucuri.net/company/senior-frontend-developer-022516)

-Junior Support Analyst: [https://sucuri.net/company/employment/junior-security-suppor...](https://sucuri.net/company/employment/junior-security-support-analyst-082312)

-Security Analyst: [https://sucuri.net/company/employment/security-analyst-08231...](https://sucuri.net/company/employment/security-analyst-082313)

-Sys admin: [https://sucuri.net/company/system-administrator-022517](https://sucuri.net/company/system-administrator-022517)

We’re small company (35+), with a very culturally diverse configuration across
all our teams. We have team members distributed around the world – from the
US, Canada to Malaysia, Russia, Brazil and Colombia.

------
dhiem
Fitmo - Senior iOS developer - Amsterdam, NL - prefer local

Fitmo is seeking an iOS developer for both our iPhone apps for coaches and
consumers. You will be involved in all stages of development from
specification to design, development, unit and UI testing, deployment and
store submission. You are a hands-on self-starter, working with others in an
agile way(Scrum). You have extensive experience with various mobile
technologies and you keep yourself up to date with the latest.

Full job description:
[https://www.linkedin.com/jobs2/view/11036717?trk=job_nov](https://www.linkedin.com/jobs2/view/11036717?trk=job_nov)

About Fitmo: Today, we are witnessing a revolution in personalized health
coaching. Millions of people are starting to use popular mobile health
platforms, devices and Apps. Whilst these are awesome aides and motivators in
the quest to get started, we have found a great need for a more supportive and
bespoke approach. We believe that if you truly want to change behavior with
platforms, devices and apps, this can be reached with added interpretation and
knowledge from a COACH or TRAINER.

------
metamike
San Francisco or REMOTE -- Frontend Engineer @ BackOps

Lucy runs a small bookkeeping firm in San Francisco. She’s having trouble
growing her practice because she spends all day fighting fires. Lucy used
customer support apps and project management apps, but none catered to her
firm or solved her problems.

At BackOps, we help Lucy and other firms like hers blossom. NOTE: our public-
facing website is confusing. You can help fix that.

## Why you should want this job ##

* You get to make your mark on a powerful piece of software

* Lots of smart people will look at your pull requests and challenge you

* You become a part of a truly agile team

* Your work gets shipped very often

* Things are going very well here

* You can work from home

* We can afford to pay you

* Lucy tells you: "Thank You!"

## Who You Are ##

* You're a modern frontend engineer. You know Ember (we use this), Angular, Backbone, or React pretty well.

* You can work well remotely.

* You care deeply about the experience of the end user

* You are competitive about something

* You've personally brought a company through CMM-5, SOX, and PCI-DSS certification. That last statement is misleading and was a test for the reader. If you've done these things, you're probably applying for the wrong job.

## That's it ##

If this sounds up your alley, please let me know and you’ll hear from us in a
timely manner.

Apply by emailing mike at backops dot co

------
jlees
Close - San Francisco

Hiring full-time in SF (SoMA), contract-to-hire preferred:

    
    
      * Generalist Software Engineer 
      * Data Engineer
      * Data Scientist
      * UX/UI/Rapid Prototyper
    

We're a seed funded startup - 3 former Googlers - and we're tackling the messy
world of business. Every day, people shake hands over million-dollar deals
that can change the future of a company. From fundraising and acquisitions to
partnerships, promotions and product placement, businesses get together and
make new things happen. But there's no platform for them; they typically
overload sales-focused CRMs, or are stuck in the world of spreadsheets and
email. We're changing that.

It's a fascinating data problem as we're mapping out professional and company-
to-company networks, trying to understand who does business with whom and why,
feeling our way around the underlying graph that nobody's explicitly mapped
out before. From old school tie to the boardroom, why do people do business
with each other? What are the trust and influence networks? What's the
equivalent of PageRank for investors? What does it mean when a VP moves from
one company to another? How do I get my startup funded?

We're trying to answer all these questions. We have an invite-only product
already launched, we're building a team-facing solution, and we're expanding
our data team to work on the platform that powers it all. Here's my take on
the space: [https://medium.com/@jennielees/the-joy-of-
data-a1d3757d3567](https://medium.com/@jennielees/the-joy-of-
data-a1d3757d3567)

Looking for fast learners who can get their hands dirty, quickly; who know
when to duct tape and when to have 100% test coverage (think like a hacker,
ship like a pro); who don't mind being wrong occasionally; and who are
intrigued by the overall space we're in. We've had a good run from HN posts so
far, hoping to continue it.

You'd be single-digit employee and have a significant chance to influence our
culture and growth, as well as immense impact on the product itself. We have a
generous equity setup, though we prefer contract-to-hire so we can figure out
if we'd work well together.

For our generalist role we'd prefer it if you have Rails experience; for our
data roles, Python. Graph-specific data experience is a bonus.

I lead engineering at Close, and I'm also happy to chat for coffee if you're
interested in startups, this problem space, or if you're interested in the
product itself.

Email jennie+HN@close.co.

------
mattetti
☆ Santa Monica, CA (L.A) - Web developer (mainly Go)

☆ Santa Monica, CA (L.A) - Objective-C/Swift developer

☆ Santa Monica, CA (L.A) - .Net developer

Splice.com : we treat music like source code. Platform for music creators to
backup, collaborate and distribute their music. We interface directly with the
DAWs and track music like source code (version control for session files and
dependencies, analysis etc..) VC backed by USV, True Ventures and others.

We care about changing the way music is made, shared and discovered. From an
engineering perspective we care about code quality, architecture decisions
made at the team level and self improvement. We are looking for great
engineers, not language specialists so don't worry if you don't know Go for
instance.

Our recently started engineering blog:
[https://blog.splice.com/category/engineering/](https://blog.splice.com/category/engineering/)

Our perspective on finding the right job:
[http://matt.aimonetti.net/posts/2012/11/14/engineers-suck-
at...](http://matt.aimonetti.net/posts/2012/11/14/engineers-suck-at-finding-
right-jobs/)

~~~
simonrobb
This looks like an awesome project. Will be watching your launch with
interest.

------
doctoboggan
Voxel8 - Boston/Cambridge MA - Sr. and Jr. Software Developers

Elevator Pitch:

Voxel8 is a startup company that is bringing novel materials to 3D printing.
We will embed function into the typical shapes of 3D printing. Our materials,
based on research by Harvard SEAS Professor Jennifer Lewis, allow us to print
embedded conductors, wires, and batteries into the normal matrix materials of
3D printing.

We are looking for both senior and junior software developers to help us with
a variety of tasks needed to get our hardware product to market.

We are currently working on a new slicer written in Julia. We use the Marlin
firmware running on an Arduino to control our printer. We will need to develop
mobile applications to communicate with and control the hardware. We also need
to develop new CAD software to allow our users to design objects using our
unique materials capabilities. This means we are looking for people interested
in:

* 3D printing/3D Scanning

* Computation geometry

* Embedded systems

* Mobile development

* CAD Software (possiby Three.js/WebGL based)

* Closed loop control systems

* Python, Julia, Javascript, C, GL

Bonus points for people interested in software, hardware, and materials
science.

If more than one of the above sounds interesting, please reach out to me! My
email is jack@minardi.org

------
darrelld
Cubist Media Group Job: Manager of Interactive Services

We're looking for someone who has experience in project management but also
knows how to code for the web. Primarily Javascript, HTML, PHP and *SQL.
Working knowledge of Objective-C and Sharepoint are a plus but not necessary.

Cubist Media Group is a creative corporate communications agency. We've done
work for BBC, Lockheed Martin, Bethesda Studios, NFL Films,GSK, Novartis and
others. Responsibilities will include putting together proposals for clients
based on their needs and our availability, writing code to get the job done.
You will have creative leeway to recommend and suggest the way we attack
requests from clients, not just put together what they ask for.

We also have an iPad app MtgWorks which is used for corporate theatre events
which you will help to maintain and shape the future of it.

At Cubist, you will work with a talented group of designers, video editors,
developers and project managers, who tackle each assignment with passion and
enthusiasm. We are digital storytellers and approach our projects with an eye
to using stories to communicate. We offer a competitive salary and a
comprehensive benefits package, including heath insurance, profit sharing,
paid time-off, and a 401(k) plan.

Travel may be required from time to time so a valid passport and ability to
travel is necessary. We're a small shop but we have clients all over the world
and sometimes we are required to travel.

[http://mtgworks.com/](http://mtgworks.com/)

[http://cubistmediagroup.com/](http://cubistmediagroup.com/)

Email me at ddefreitas AT cubistmediagroup DOT co m

------
floatrock
DataHero

San Francisco, CA

datahero.com/about/jobs

Node.js | Backbone | Angular | D3 | MySQL

    
    
        * Full Stack Engineer
        * Machine Learning
        * Frontend Engineer
    

\----

At DataHero, we’re building an impactful data analysis and visualization
platform that anyone can use to understand their business data.

Can you explain a join to your sales managers? Can you instead build a system
where they can combine their Salesforce and Stripe data without learning a
line of SQL?

Our system uses recommendation algorithms, an intuitive user experience, and
all the dirty engineering grit to give non-engineers superhuman analysis
skills.

You:

    
    
      - build high-concurrency single page HTML5 webapps
      - don’t mind that Node.js hasn’t yet reached 1.0 
        (and have built many an escalator through the 9 levels of callback hell)
      - believe design is just as important as engineering
      - want to work for a top venture backed startup with monthly recurring revenue
      - want to contribute to our beer preference datasets 
        with our small close-knit team:
        https://datahero.com/blog/2014/06/17/datahero-beer-consumption-analysis
    

Get in touch with us at jobs@datahero.com!

------
meaydinli
Content Direct is hiring in Chicago (downtown), H1B sponsorship available for
the right candidate.

CSG Media's Content Direct solution empowers the top brands in media and
entertainment too easily and effectively market, monetize and manage their
premium digital content and customers. Content Direct is offered as either a
set of software services or as an integrated solution, and allows content
companies of all sizes to increase the value and return of every content
transaction. The solution supports virtually all content types and commerce
models, marketing promotions, partner management, financial management,
reporting, and analytics.

* Android Developers * iOS Developers * Windows Developers * JavaScript Web Developers * C# Software Engineers

* We offer competitive pay, casual dress, work from home opportunities, Happy Hour’s, Group Outings and much more. * Find more about us at [http://contentdirect.csgi.com/us/careers.html](http://contentdirect.csgi.com/us/careers.html) * To join our fantastic team please send your resume to: work@csgi.com and Tara Taft will be in touch with you.

------
jerryr
MindTribe - San Francisco, CA

Like hacking on hardware & prefer work diversity? We're looking for:

Senior Electrical - [http://www.mindtribe.com/jobs/electrical-engineer-
senior](http://www.mindtribe.com/jobs/electrical-engineer-senior)

Senior Mechanical - [http://www.mindtribe.com/jobs/mechanical-engineer-
senior](http://www.mindtribe.com/jobs/mechanical-engineer-senior)

Senior Firmware - [http://www.mindtribe.com/jobs/firmware-engineer-
senior](http://www.mindtribe.com/jobs/firmware-engineer-senior)

Technician -
[http://www.mindtribe.com/jobs/technician](http://www.mindtribe.com/jobs/technician)

We're a tight-knit team of engineers developing hardware products for clients.
Our specialty is consumer electronics and connected devices. Our past projects
include the Tesla Roadster, Square Reader and Stand, and the recently-launched
Adobe Ink and Slide ([http://www.adobe.com/products/ink-and-
slide.html](http://www.adobe.com/products/ink-and-slide.html)).

------
kmerritt
Socrata is a fast-growing, venture-backed technology company based in Seattle.
We are the leaders of an important, nascent market called Open Data, which is
the concept that public sector institutions are unlocking their data and
turning that data into an asset for transformation and innovation, both
internally and externally. Our customers include the White House, CDC, IRS,
DOT; most major cities including LA, Chicago, NYC, Seattle, Boston; many
counties and states; the World Bank, the UN, the EU and the Gates Foundation.

Collectively we are about 110 employees with offices in Seattle, DC and London
and field-based employees in SF, Chicago, NYC and Raleigh. You can learn more
about Socrata at www.socrata.com.

The company has enjoyed triple-digit growth for more than 3 years now and the
pace of growth is accelerating. We are looking for:

\- software engineers

>> Back End (scala)

>> Front End (node.js, javascript, ruby, haml/sass)

>> DevOps (chef)

>> Test Automation

\- data scientists

\- program managers

\- product managers

\- UX designers

\- project managers

Visit our careers page at www.socrata.com/careers.

We're a for profit, venture-backed company with an important society-enhancing
mission. We're helping make government better and more efficient by helping
transform their data into an asset.

If you think you could be a good fit at Socrata, feel free to email me
(Founder & CEO) at kevin dot merritt at socrata dot com or our Director of
Talent, Jovana Teodorovic at jovana dot teodorovic at socrata dot com

------
alexandros
Resin.io -- Full-time Linux engineer

Location

\--------

Remote, or on-site in Athens, Greece

About us

\--------

We are building a seamless code delivery platform for embedded devices (like
the Raspberry Pi). Think of it as Heroku for the Internet of Things if you
must. We've already ported Docker to ARM CPUs and have hit quite a few more
Linux, Docker & ARM related milestones internally. We are a company founded
and led by developers and have a strong engineering-led culture. As long as
there is progress, we are flexible with regard to location and work hours.

About you

\---------

We are looking for Linux talent to work on our cloud services, deployed as
Docker containers, but also to work on supporting arbitrary Linux-capable
devices. The product is still young so you'll get a chance to have real impact
on how the end result looks and feels to our users. Besides strong Linux
skills, familiarity with Docker will help a lot. Much of our codebase (on
cloud and device) is in node.js so JavaScript skill is a plus.

The Process

\-----------

Send us your CV (a pointer to source code online is a great plus). Those that
pass a phone interview will receive a small but paid project as a test. If we
like working with you and you like working with us, you'll be offered a full-
time job.

Get in touch

\------------

send your CV to hello@resin.io

------
jseeba
BloomReach - Mountain View, CA -
[http://www.bloomreach.com](http://www.bloomreach.com)

We're a fast-growing startup tackling one of the Internet’s most fundamental
problems: helping leading online businesses get their high quality and
relevant content found by their consumers, when and where they want it. $41M
raised from NEA, Lightspeed and Bain Capital.

Check out all of our engineering positions here (including new grads,
technical project managers, front-end/back-end and data scientists):
[http://bloomreach.com/careers/](http://bloomreach.com/careers/)

Specifically, I'm hiring more Inside Sales/SDRs at BloomReach (named one of
the Best Places to Work in the Bay Area).

Our Inside Sales/SDR role allows for much more creativity than other companies
and offers great opportunities for growth. We're looking for smart, ambitious,
strong communicators that can grow into other positions at BloomReach.

Interested? Apply here:
[https://hire.jobvite.com/j?cj=oD04Wfwn&s=HN](https://hire.jobvite.com/j?cj=oD04Wfwn&s=HN)

------
mrmaddog
Arista Networks - Software and Hardware Engineers

[Santa Clara, with satellite offices in San Francisco, Vancouver, Bangalore]

Tags: Networking, Distributed Systems, Operating Systems, SDN

We're shaking up the world of datacenter networking (think switches and
routers), led by an incredibly smart and pragmatic engineering team. If you're
on the software side, work on a modern software stack (amusingly, that's a
rarity in the networking world), and hack on incredibly distributed systems
approaching ridiculous scaling requirements, mostly in C++/Python. The
hardware side builds some of the meanest and most efficient boxes out
there—the things that they churn out of their workshop never ceases to amaze
me.

In any case, we're constantly shipping code, genuinely working to improve the
state-of-the-art, changing the entire networking industry, and making money
while doing it (See: $ANET). It's a pretty fun time - come check us out at
[http://www.arista.com/en/careers/engineering](http://www.arista.com/en/careers/engineering)

Feel free to ask me any questions, too (contact info in my profile).

------
dworrad
Front End/Full Stack Engineer

Employee Life - Perth, Australia - Full Time (remote)

We are an Australian startup who are developing a simple cloud-based social
platform which helps employers, managers and employees stay on track and
improve day-to-day performance.

We are currently expanding our small development team (All remote workers) by
trying to identify talented engineers who love working with the stack below.
We believe a commited hard working team player is required to fill this role
because in a small team we really do “wear many hats”.

This will be a full time role (ongoing) and we believe it is a great
opportunity for the right person, as we are starting to gain some real
traction.

Production experience essential in the following -

    
    
      Node.js, 
      Angularjs, 
      Mongodb, 
      jQuery
    

Good knowledge in some of the following might also help but is not essential -
Linux, AWS, .Net, PhoneGap, bootstrap, MVC, MVVM, OOP, REST API Development,
Elastic Search, Nginx

Workers in Eastern Europe, Asia and Australia will find this ideal – due to
timezones – but we'd be happy to talk to anyone who fits the above.

Please email me for more details or to apply - dworrad AT yahoo.co.uk

------
infer
Palo Alto, CA

INFER, INC.

\- Team: 20 heads, 10 engineers from MIT, Berkeley, CMU, Google/Google
Research, Facebook, Y Combinator, Microsoft Research, Palantir, Jane Street,
IBM Research, Yahoo! Research, ...

\- Investors: Red Point, a16z, SHV, Social Capital, ...

\- Customers: Box, Jive, Microsoft, Tableau, Zendesk, AdRoll, Nitro, and many
more

\- Product: machine learning applications for non-technical users to help
their businesses more effectively win and retain customers

\- Looking for: strong engineers excited to join an early-stage startup to
help grow & shape the company

EXAMPLES OF RESPONSIBILITIES

\- Build on and extend our sophisticated model training pipeline that uses
data extracted from the web and other sources

\- Build beautiful visualizations to communicate results and frontends to
allow non-technical users to build complex models

\- Develop and operate secure, scalable cloud infrastructure to manage and
process customers' large, confidential datasets

\- Create and shape the processes used to guide the engineering team to work
together effectively

QUALIFICATIONS

\- BS/MS/PhD in Computer Science, Statistics, Math or related fields

\- Depth in software engineering, algorithms, and general analytical problem-
solving

\- Familiarity with Python preferred

CONTACT

\- [https://www.infer.com](https://www.infer.com)

\- hiring+hn@infer.com

------
svec
iRobot ([http://www.irobot.com](http://www.irobot.com)) - Bedford, MA (just
outside of Boston, MA) and Pasadena, CA

Looking for great work-life balance at a job where you can say "I can't find
my keyboard under all these robots!" ? Want a place with half-day Fridays
during the summer so you can get to the beach on a Friday afternoon? Then
iRobot might be the place for you.

We blend cutting-edge research and practical engineering to build useful and
affordable robots.

We're looking for smart engineers who are easy to work with. You should
probably think robots are cool, but a robotics background is NOT required. (I
had no robotics background when I started at iRobot.)

iRobot is looking for software engineers and mechanical engineers.

Here are a few of our 20+ job openings:

* Embedded software engineers: We're hiring for "big embedded" (C++, Linux, and big cpus) and "small embedded" (C, bare-metal, small cpus). If you have good OO skills (C++, Java, etc.) but no "embedded" background that's okay too - shoot me an email and we'll chat.

* Software engineers for vision, navigation, and mapping

* Test engineers

* Mechanical engineers

* IT engineers

Check our jobs site for all positions:
[http://www.irobot.com/us/Company/Careers.aspx](http://www.irobot.com/us/Company/Careers.aspx)

Email me directly if you'd like to know more: csvec@irobot.com

PS: We have hired people from these "Who is hiring?" posts, thanks to HN for
this service/forum!

------
TaylorAlexander
Flutter Wireless, Inc. - Silicon Valley, CA

Open Hardware nodes for wireless sensor networks and Internet of Things.
Arduino-compatible, ARM-powered with 1 kilometer range and encryption. Mesh
networking and cloud back-end coming soon. We love hardware.

We're currently finishing up hardware development for delivery of our
Kickstarter, and would like to expand our team to develop our core platform.
Connected devices & Internet of Things is a quickly growing market sector, and
we're looking for a few skilled engineers who'd like to help us expand. Our
current plan is to build up our core platform and focus on our general purpose
dev hardware, likely with a focus on sensor networks. The field is pretty wide
open so we want to use sales of our current hardware to determine where to go
next.

People we could use:

-Embedded Engineer who knows ARM and/or wireless sensor networks.

-Back end web engineer for a cloud data relay.

-Front end web developer.

-Mobile developers for Apple and Android.

-Electrical engineer for hardware layout.

-Angel Investors interested in Internet of Things who can also actively advise.

If you're interested, go outside and shout really loudly, or send an email to
taylor |at| flutterwireless dot com

------
gdb
Stripe. We're hiring engineers in San Francisco and remotely within US
timezones. REMOTE and H1B welcome.

We're making there be more online commerce by making payments (and building an
online business generally) way easier. This ranges from building APIs to
helping launch new cryptocurrencies to real-time fraud detection.

See [1] for an overview of the challenges we're working on, or check out [2]
for a description of our interview process. Apply by following the
instructions on our jobs page [3] (you should indicate that you saw this
post).

Also feel free to ping me at gdb@stripe.com if you're thinking about applying
but have any questions!

[1] [http://www.quora.com/Stripe-company/What-engineering-
problem...](http://www.quora.com/Stripe-company/What-engineering-problems-and-
challenges-is-Stripe-solving)

[2] [http://www.quora.com/Stripe-company/What-is-the-
engineering-...](http://www.quora.com/Stripe-company/What-is-the-engineering-
interview-process-like-at-Stripe)

[3] [https://stripe.com/jobs](https://stripe.com/jobs)

------
schuon
STYLIGHT, Munich, Germany

STYLIGHT is the best place to discover and shop fashion from the best online
stores. We are a team of 20 engineers with a great & fun culture. We do throw
parties, play beer pong and have a good time. Do join us or stop by for a
coffee.

===

We're hiring:

\- Agile Coach ([http://www.stylight.com/Jobs/Details/Agile-Coach-
oOEjZfwu/](http://www.stylight.com/Jobs/Details/Agile-Coach-oOEjZfwu/))

\- Automation Engineer / DevOps
([http://www.stylight.com/Jobs/Details/Automation-Engineer-
Per...](http://www.stylight.com/Jobs/Details/Automation-Engineer-Permanent-or-
Freelance-oWQKYfwe/))

\- Backend-Developer Python or Java
([http://www.stylight.com/Jobs/Details/Backend-Developer-
oXi5X...](http://www.stylight.com/Jobs/Details/Backend-Developer-oXi5Xfw1/))

\- Frontend Developer ([http://www.stylight.com/Jobs/Details/Frontend-
Developer-o0AK...](http://www.stylight.com/Jobs/Details/Frontend-
Developer-o0AKWfw0/)) \- Internship / Working Student System Administration
([http://www.stylight.com/Jobs/Details/Internship-System-
Admin...](http://www.stylight.com/Jobs/Details/Internship-System-
Administration-ojakZfww/))

\- Android Developer ([http://www.stylight.com/Jobs/Details/Junior-Android-
Develope...](http://www.stylight.com/Jobs/Details/Junior-Android-Developer-
oGqtYfwh/))

===

Do ping me on HN or write me sebastian.schuon@stylight.com (Co-Founder)

------
Fergi
PipelineDB (YC W14) - Backend engineer - San Francisco, CA (Full Time) - Local
Only

PipelineDB (YC W14) is hiring employees #1 - #4

We are on a mission to build a new type of database for a modern world in
which information is constantly moving, and moving fast. PipelineDB runs SQL
queries continuously on large volumes of streaming data, giving companies the
capability to easily develop scalable, realtime applications and services
using only a familiar SQL interface. No application code is required.

This inherently involves solving many big problems, many of which are novel.
We’re looking for creative engineers who appreciate the value and freedom of
choosing their own projects, approaches, and working with other top talent in
a low distraction, streamlined work environment in our new SOMA office.

We are well funded by top investors including SV Angel, Susa Ventures, Data
Collective, Paul Buchheit, and more.

If you’ve been waiting for an opportunity like this, please send your resume
and a quick blurb about yourself to jobs@pipelinedb.com. Right now we’re
hiring for one position:

1) Software Engineer

Requirements:

* Bachelor's degree or higher in CS or related field * You've worked with large C/C++ systems in a Linux environment * Strong system-level debugging skills * Strong understanding of how performant storage systems work

Bonus points:

* Experience with/contributions to PostgreSQL, Storm, Kafka, Samza, Kinesis, or Esper * Experience with database internals * Experience building distributed systems * Experience building realtime systems

Compensation:

$90k - $120k + 1% - 4% equity

jobs@pipelinedb.com

------
robvolk
Backend Ruby Developer / Data Geek / Magician Wanted

Do you get excited by things like graph databases and machine learning? Can
you think up mind-blowing solutions to complex, hairy problems? We want
someone who can move fast, think creatively, and deliver quality/tested code.
Is this you? Take a small risk and join us in building a growth business.

Who are we? Before any meeting, Charlie automatically researches people before
you see them. Researching people is a complex problem: we sift through,
analyze, and manipulate data into powerful insights (i.e. what are they
passionate about, what do you have in common?). CNBC called us “One of the
world’s most promising new companies” and SXSW selected us as an Accelerator
Finalist. We’re a funded startup, backed by some very awesome VC’s and
prominent angel investors.

We’ve built Charlie to research people at massive scale, using the latest Ruby
on Rails stack with MongoDB, Redis, Sidekiq, and hosted in an elastic cloud
farm. We write code with agility and have a tight process where anyone on the
team can deploy to production at any time, without approval. We thoroughly
test our code, though we’re not strict TDD. We're a small dev that loves to
code, and constantly pushes, and learns from each other.

This is your opportunity to join an early-stage company that’s making moves.
Sound interesting? Let us know what makes you the perfect candidate.

Why we’re special: * Flexible working situation: hours, location * Competitive
salary + equity * Funded startup backed by some amazing people including
DreamIt Ventures * Everyone deploys to production (fully automated, painless)
* We go out and do fun things (concerts, Bulls & Cubs games, and occasionally
ski in Colorado)

Requirements: * Back-end developer, front-end is a plus * Ruby on Rails
preferred, but you can learn. * DB experience (SQL or NoSQL?) * Not afraid of
the front-end (HTML5, jQuery, Coffeescript, bootstrap, Sass, Slim) * Test your
code (Rspec, capybara, cucumber, etc) * Hobbyist: Working on a side project to
learn new technology? * Creative problem solver * Git / Github * Smart & gets
things done.

Location Chicago, IL

Apply Interested? Hollar at us. email jobs@charlieapp.com.

[https://charlieapp.com/jobs](https://charlieapp.com/jobs)

------
Spoon_Careers
Spoon.net - Full-time Software Engineers - Seattle, WA (Remote possible) -
[http://spoon.net/careers](http://spoon.net/careers) \- jobs@spoon.net

Spoon's virtualization, streaming, and networking technologies allow
applications of all shapes and sizes to be run instantly, anywhere. We're
completely employee-owned, have grown from 15 to 25 full-timers in the past
year, and enjoy being profitable and independent of VC influence.

Thousands of organizations employ Spoon to distribute their enterprise
applications; tens of thousands of developers use our cross-browser testing
and automation capabilities; and millions of casual end users have found that
streaming software is faster, safer, and easier than installing.

We're growing rapidly and are looking to hire exceptional full-time software
engineers, product designers, program managers, business development folks,
and more. Check out [http://spoon.net/careers](http://spoon.net/careers) to
learn more about us and apply, or email us at jobs@spoon.net.

Hope to hear from you! Cheers

~~~
noveltyaccount
Your careers page features only men, and almost entirely white men :(
Disappointing lack of diversity

------
demansys
Demansys Energy - Troy, NY

Smart Grid technology company seeks passionate, motivated individual who meets
challenges with tenacity and competence. We want someone who can completely
solve complex problems under pressure and has close attention to detail,
someone who takes ownership of his or her tasks and pursues uptime
relentlessly.

Demansys develops and operates smart grid technology to better manage the
electric grid by managing storage devices and automated commercial and
industrial loads in real time. Our systems interact with the power grid
control systems as a fast responding virtual power plant and are disrupting
the landscape of energy production and management at the wholesale scale.

You will be given full latitude over the systems you build and are responsible
for and have a big impact on how the company’s products are developed and
operated. Reports directly to the CTO.

Duties: * Manage Linux (Debian based) computer server systems using
virtualization * Manage complex WAN and LAN equipment on cisco and other
hardware, Cisco certification (CCNA, CCNP, current or expired) is a BIG plus *
Completely solve problems, sometimes under extreme pressure * Occasional
travel to deploy and maintain hardware located in the field

Skills/Qualifications: * Expert/fluent understanding of Linux based
environments and x86 hardware scenarios, ideally with a strong familiarity
with Debian Linux * Familiarity with Cisco IOS based network hardware with a
strong familiarity with switching, IPSec, dynamic routing, and serial WAN
technologies (T1, frame relay, etc) * Knowledge of industrial control and
automation protocols and technologies beneficial, but not required

Please email inquiries to jobs <at> demansys .com with HN in the subject.

------
devin_lane
The MITRE Corporation, Bedford, MA or McLean, VA, United States.

A small team at MITRE is building an application for precision georegistration
of video from airborne platforms using computer vision. We're nearing
deployment and are looking for engineers experienced with production software
development on Linux and Windows, mostly in C++. Familiarity with computer
vision, projective geometry, OpenGL, Qt, multithreaded application
development, and testing/validation/auditing are a plus. The position would
require relocation to either location, remote is not available.

NOTE: A US security clearance is required; we can hire only US citizens.

Full details and application link are here:
[https://sjobs.brassring.com/1033/ASP/TG/cim_jobdetail.asp?pa...](https://sjobs.brassring.com/1033/ASP/TG/cim_jobdetail.asp?partnerid=119&siteid=69&jobid=1823540).
Note that the posting is for the McLean location but applies to either
Bedford, MA or McLean, VA.

You can also email me at devin DOT mitre DOT org if you have any questions or
are interested. Thanks!

------
mdagostino
Civis Analytics- Chicago, IL We spun out of the analytics shop from the Obama
2012 re-election campaign to tackle really hard data science problems for
campaigns, non-profits, and companies. We're looking for both junior and
senior software engineers and data scientists:
[http://www.civisanalytics.com/apply](http://www.civisanalytics.com/apply)

------
dale-ssc
Socialserve.com -- Charlotte, NC -- local or remote

We're looking to add a developer to our small team. You'll help us write and
maintain our ever-growing stable of web-based Python applications for
governments, non-profits, and the public.

Reasons to work for us:

* Developers are at the heart of our business. We have a flexible, no-nonsense environment where you can get real work done.

* Developers make our technology decisions.

* We enjoy programming and take pride in our craft. We strive to develop software that our users love to use.

* Python is our primary language and we develop on OS X and Linux.

* We love and use open source software, such as PostgreSQL, PostGIS, Git, and Asterisk.

* We're a 501(c)(3) non-profit making software that helps governments and other non-profits help people in need.

We're typically most impressed by candidates who have:

* A desire and talent for solving problems with software

* A strong curious streak and a love for learning

* Solid written and verbal communication skills

* A breadth of software development experience

* Experience with modeling relational data, and also with SQL

* Familiarity with web standards and technologies

We'd love to hear from you. Please send a résumé to employment@socialserve.com
or read more at
[http://www.socialserve.com/jobs/](http://www.socialserve.com/jobs/).

This is an FTE position only, and only for people with a legal right to work
in the US (e.g. no H-1Bs), sorry. No recruiters, job boards, etc. please.

------
epanastasi
Runscope - San Francisco, CA

Runscope is building tools for developers working on API-driven mobile and web
applications. Working at Runscope means joining a small team of fun, smart,
collaborative people who care about quality, APIs, and building developer
tools. Even if you don't see a position here that fits you perfectly, we're
always interested in talking with people who love APIs. We have proven
work/life balance (checkout
[https://www.runscope.com/work_at_runscope](https://www.runscope.com/work_at_runscope)
for the data), are well funded, and we're looking to grow the team!

We write code in Python and Go, deploy 15-20 times a day, and use our own
product to help us write better code!

Positions open:

    
    
      * Lead Web Engineer
      * Mobile Networking Engineer
      * Senior Software Engineer
      * Software Engineer
      * Enterprise Inside Sales
    

If you're interested or want more information email us at:
buildthefuture@runscope.com

Check out the jobs page:
[https://www.runscope.com/work_at_runscope](https://www.runscope.com/work_at_runscope)

Read some of our blog posts:

[http://blog.runscope.com/posts/go-at-
runscope](http://blog.runscope.com/posts/go-at-runscope)

[http://blog.runscope.com/posts/100-continue](http://blog.runscope.com/posts/100-continue)

[http://blog.runscope.com/posts/introducing-runscope-radar-
au...](http://blog.runscope.com/posts/introducing-runscope-radar-automated-
api-testing-and-monitoring)

"Everything is going to be 200 OK"

------
zpj5005
OpenGov - Mountain View, CA

OpenGov is a powerful platform that strengthens the bond between citizens and
their governments as well as increases internal efficiency in financial
planning and analysis. We design innovative interfaces that transform complex
government financial data into approachable and actionable visualizations for
citizens, journalists, and government employees.

We have a huge vision and we're backed by folks who do as well. We're 35
people strong, based in mountain view, and have raised $22 million from
Andreessen Horowitz, Formation8, and Thrive Capital.

There's a lot to do Creating new, cloud-based technology for an old-line
industry is challenging, but also immensely rewarding. Your work will affect
and transform governments and the communities they serve in new and profound
ways. We recognize that recruiting and cultivating amazing people is the key
to developing the powerful and intuitive software that can achieve our
company's goals.

Apply at: [https://www.opengov.com/careers](https://www.opengov.com/careers)

------
izietto
= Tascout - Rome, IT =

REMOTE: Yes, but preferably Rome, then preferably Italy, then preferably
Europe.

== About the company ==

Tascout [0] wants to create a community for young football players who want to
share their experiences each other and with football managers, who can use
Tascout in order to spot new talents.

[0] [https://www.tascout.com](https://www.tascout.com)

== About us ==

We are young and enthusiast guys backed by some influential italian football
entrepreneurs. The CEO worked for SS Lazio football team, and the CTO [1] has
been working with Ruby on Rails for five years. All the other collaborators
are smart and friendly people.

[1]
[http://stackoverflow.com/users/584552/mdesantis](http://stackoverflow.com/users/584552/mdesantis)

== About the platform ==

\- Ruby on Rails \- PostgreSQL \- Redis \- Angular \- TDD (RSpec, FactoryGirl,
Capybara but we want to swtich to standard Rails test platform)

== About you ==

You are a passionated Ruby on Rails developer who writes neatly and confronts
with other developers in order to have consistent code, to grow together, and
to develop a high quality product.

== Contact us ==

Contact us at claudio @ tascout.com :)

------
sahil_videology
Baltimore, MD; Reston, VA; FULL TIME, INTERN (H1B maybe if already in US)

Videology Group -
[http://www.videologygroup.com/](http://www.videologygroup.com/)

Internet advertising startup looking primarily for server-side Java developers
(if your Java is rusty but you're good, drop us a note anyway). I was working
for a start-up called LucidMedia Networks (hence the "lmn" in the e-mail
address below), which got acquired by Videology. Our stack is Java on Spring
on *nix with MySQL and some NoSQL stores on AWS. The Baltimore office also has
a team on a large .NET stack as well, but Java teams are spread across both
offices. We have some big projects in the works involving big data and volume
as we scale globally and across mediums (video, mobile, etc.). Currently, our
Reston platform alone handles 4 billion requests a day.

Contact me directly at sahil_lmn@yahoo.com.

I actually got hired through a HN "Who is Hiring" thread, and I hired 2 people
through these threads. These things do work!

------
maramartin
STITCH FIX - Sr. Full Stack Engineer - San Francisco, Pittsburgh and REMOTE

We're looking for a Sr. Full Stack Engineer to join our team. We're building a
new kind of enterprise, service-oriented set of applications that's powering
one of the most innovative ecommerce platforms ever.

Here are some things we're working on:

* Advanced learning algorithms to aid our awesome styling team

* Multiple-application architecture running in the cloud

* Custom warehouse and inventory systems for a very unique business model

* Responsive web interfaces to drive both the customer experience and our internal tools

* Building prediction models for a smart and successful future

We build through open communication, collaboration, prototyping and testing.
We work mostly in Rails with some Python. We love HipChat and Google Hangouts.
We use new continuous integration tools like Tddium to deploy to Heroku.

How To Apply:

* The Sourcery will be the first point of contact.

* All applications receive a response.

* All applications are kept strictly confidential.

* Apply here: [http://www.thesourcery.com/jobs/724/applications/new](http://www.thesourcery.com/jobs/724/applications/new)

------
JoeCortopassi

      ===========
      = Company =
      ===========
    

OneHealth - Solana Beach, CA (San Diego area)

    
    
      ===========
      = Careers =
      ===========
    

Senior Software Engineer
([http://jobvite.com/m?3WsLugwo](http://jobvite.com/m?3WsLugwo))

Android Software Engineer
([http://jobvite.com/m?3OrLugwf](http://jobvite.com/m?3OrLugwf))

Employer Sales Executive
([http://jobvite.com/m?3FotAgwR](http://jobvite.com/m?3FotAgwR))

Lead Test Automation Engineer
([http://jobvite.com/m?3WIewgw9](http://jobvite.com/m?3WIewgw9))

Engineering Intern
([http://jobvite.com/m?3wKewgwL](http://jobvite.com/m?3wKewgwL))

    
    
      ============
      = About Us =
      ============
    

The company I work for, OneHealth, is a behavioral modification platform that
increases outcome-driven wellness and reduces the cost of health care by
combining clinical principles, social technologies and game mechanics to
extend the reach and benefits of professional medical and clinical care. We
are revolutionizing the health care industry so we can help saves lives every
day. OneHealth Solutions, Inc. was founded in 2008, is backed by a leading
industry Venture Capital firm, and is located in Solana Beach, CA. This is an
opportunity to join a small company making a big impact. We have an engaging
corporate culture that combines high standards, professional discipline and an
enjoyable team-oriented environment. Competitive benefits package including
health, dental and vision insurance, 401K and Equity Incentive plan. Our
offices are located one mile from the beach and we offer a free weekly yoga
class and surfing meet ups.

------
nwilkens
Monroe MI - Full time - Onsite preferred, remote possible.

Senior Linux Administrator

We're looking for a highly skilled Linux Admin. We perform 24x7 system
monitoring and maintenance for a wide variety of clients -- ranging from
single server customers, to 100's of systems at multiple locations.

Automation is everything. You would be responsible for automating and
optimizing everything possible - from on boarding processes/documentation to
general system maintenance and server migrations (to name a few).

A strong development skill set in Python and/or Golang would be useful as we
continue to develop our toolsets for system management.

Additionally, we have recently launched [http://MNX.io](http://MNX.io) a 100%
SSD cloud hosting solutions and are highly interested if you have OnApp, or
Openstack experience.

Send me an email nick at mnx io and introducing yourself. If you have a resume
available, please include it.

More detail available at
[http://www.mnxsolutions.com/jobs](http://www.mnxsolutions.com/jobs)

------
sahillavingia
Gumroad ([https://gumroad.com/](https://gumroad.com/)) — San Francisco, CA

Gumroad enables all types of creators (musicians, designers, writers, video
game developers, comedians, filmmakers, and more) earn a living by selling
their work directly to their audience. See a demo:
[https://gumroad.com/demo](https://gumroad.com/demo)

The company is 2 years old. We're a tiny team of 10 folks focused on making a
great product over anything else — we've raised $8M and don't have to think
about raising money for a while (besides the money that we raise daily from
our customers!).

We're looking for engineers and designers in San Francisco. You can see more
definitive roles here, but in general we are looking for smart, hard-working,
creative people: [https://gumroad.com/jobs](https://gumroad.com/jobs)

You can apply through there or email me directly with links to a couple of
things you've built — sahil@gumroad.com

------
logicalmind
Location: Western Suburbs of Chicago (Naperville area) This is not an
officially endorsed posting by the company, I'm an engineer at the company
looking for someone good to work with. So I can't give full details publicly.
If interested, my email is my hn username at gmail.

Full time position, not remote. We use C#/ASP.NET to make webapps that support
various financial services. We have a large application in the works and are
moving towards a Rest architecture using an angular client and asp.net webapi
backend. We're looking for junior to mid-level developers with experience in
any client-side javascript technology (preferably angular, but not required)
utilizing rest to provide direction/suggestions/input on various factors of
the design and implementation. Knowledge of server-side factors of rest also
desirable (ideally c#/asp.net/webapi but not required). Knowledge of the
client-side is most important.

If interested, contact me via email and I can provide more details.

------
calbear81
San Francisco - Frontend Developer (AngularJS) @ Room77.com

We're hiring a frontend developer with experience developing AngularJS apps
and is a master of HTML/CSS. Familiarity with RoR and Ember a plus but not
required.

Room 77 is a hotel search engine that finds the best prices for hotels online
and through our web app. We are looking for a developer to work on a wide
variety of frontend projects including: new features on our site and mobile
apps, new templating system to power distribution opportunities, and new
designs and features for our enterprise hotel check-in product Checkmate.

Room 77 offers a comprehensive suite of benefits including competitive
salaries, catered lunches, 401k, health/dental/vision plans and an unlimited
vacation policy.

 __Our Stack __\- Javascript /AngularJS \- C++ \- AWS EC2 \- HTML/CSS/SASS \-
Ruby

 __How to Apply __

[https://www.room77.com/jobs/se_resume_form.html?p=SWE&s=hn](https://www.room77.com/jobs/se_resume_form.html?p=SWE&s=hn)

------
jeffepp
We help businesses turn their customers into brand ambassadors. We're changing
word-of-mouth on the web.
[https://getambassador.com](https://getambassador.com).

We focus on the rapid production, testing, and deployment of beautiful code
and design. We make our product team's job as creative and simple as possible.
No outdated management models, we get real work done and solve large problems.
Success is measured through the enjoyment of our customers.

=========

The Perks

=========

* Food - Whether you're vegan or on a macrobiotic diet, we'll make sure you're covered. Friday lunches are a pastime.

* Benefits - Competitive salary, options, and healthcare. Happy faces every morning.

* Play - You'll want a paddle at your desk to fight off incoming table tennis balls. Ninja backhand required.

==========

Join our ranks

==========

Backend Web Engineer Our REST API is our bread and butter and the heart and
soul of Ambassador's products, meaning you'll always be on the forefront of
product development. A passion for writing elegant and efficient code is a
must as is experience in any # of modern scripting languages and frameworks.
Experience with Python and Django is preferred. Knowledge of Django Rest
Framework is a plus.

Frontend Web Engineer You'll have a wide-ranging experience across various
products, bridging the gap between design and reality. You should have an eye
for good design and UX, experience in either is a huge plus. Your JavaScript,
HTML, and CSS skills must be top-notch, and you should already have experience
working in JavaScript frameworks such as Angular. Experience with UI toolkits
such as Bootstrap and preprocessors such as LESS are a plus.

UX/Visual Designer Your work must delight not only our customers but also our
ambassadors, giving you the opportunity to design for two very different
audiences. We also promote various one-off projects and marketing efforts for
which you'd have the opportunity to collaborate. You should have a proven
track record of working on software teams and designing beautiful interfaces
that are also functional and serve both business and user needs. For more
information, check out
[https://getAmbassador.comjobs](https://getAmbassador.comjobs)

------
axk
Thumbtack - San Francisco (H1-B and interns welcome)

Thumbtack helps people accomplish personal projects central to their lives.
Thumbtack can help you remodel your kitchen, get photographs taken at your
wedding, or teach your kid how to play the piano. We are a two-sided
marketplace that connects buyers and sellers in these service industries. We
work hard to empower small business owners nationwide to grow their
businesses.

Thumbtack's core values are 1) help locally, scale globally, 2) obsess over
our customers, and 3) improve relentlessly. We look for people who have raw
talent and drive, work well with others, are motivated to improve, and are
personable and intellectually curious.

Our engineering team is a lean 14 people, and supports the larger Thumbtack
team of 500. We work in a beautiful office in SoMa, eat family-style meals
cooked by our in-house chefs, study CS theory together, build robots, brew
beer, and provide annual stipends for self-improvement. We offer competitive
salary and equity along with great health insurance and a flexible vacation
policy.

We're hiring software engineers with the following kinds of expertise:

    
    
      * Front-end
      * Back-end
      * Site reliability / DevOps
      * Analytics and big data
      * Statistics
      * Data science
      * Android
      * iOS
    

[http://www.thumbtack.com/jobs](http://www.thumbtack.com/jobs)

[http://www.thumbtack.com/engineering](http://www.thumbtack.com/engineering)

[http://www.fastcompany.com/3030952/whos-next/thumbtack-is-
co...](http://www.fastcompany.com/3030952/whos-next/thumbtack-is-coming-for-
yelp-and-angies-list-as-the-smartest-way-to-hire-professio)

Please contact alex @ thumbtack for more information.

------
chrisconley
RealScout - Software Engineer - Mountain View, CA

The Team:

We're a fun loving bunch[1] who have our sights set on being the best
engineering team in real estate. We believe in continuous improvement both in
team and self. Most of our backend is in Ruby, but we're not stuck to it as we
add new features/services.

The Job:

At only 7 engineers in a growing startup, we have tons of fun challenges to
take on: From implementing new UI components in AngularJS to setting up our
dev environment with Vagrant and Packer and writing clean APIs for our web and
iOS clients to importing hundreds of thousands of home listings into
Elasticsearch.

You:

You love taking on new challenges. You likely have a ton of experience
building software and are tinkering with a new technology in a side project.
You're ready to champion your ideas in a team eager to learn and improve.

If you think RealScout's engineering team might be a good fit, feel free to
email me at chris at realscout dot com anytime.

[1] [http://vimeo.com/98767317](http://vimeo.com/98767317)

------
Clairesheng
One of our offices: Shanghai, China

We build products at the intersection of technology around data. Lots of data
visualization, big data and infrastructure.

We work with large organizations on challenging problems (the World Bank, the
United Nations, CNN) OR on our own products (mostly developer tools, things
like [http://devo.ps](http://devo.ps) or
[http://octokan.com](http://octokan.com)).

We are a multicultural team with French, American, British, Chinese, Korean,
Dutch and Finnish colleagues. We are about to settle a third office in Berlin
and are looking at remote hiring in Spain and Seoul.

We work a lot with Javascript (node.js, AngularJS), Python, occasionally Go
and Erlang. Lots of single page apps, APIs and infrastructure automation.

We are looking for full-time or interns:

\- Developers; front-end (HTML5 + Compass + AngularJS), backend (node.js,
Python), ops (Python, Go).

\- Designers; you have design chops, understand technology (HTML/CSS...) and
do more than nice pictures (content strategy, color theory, ...).

\- Strategist; you can quickly immerse yourself in a new field of knowledge,
have a knack for data and are quick at recognizing patterns. You are a jack-
of-all-trades that can think a solution and get it shipped, either alone or
with a team.

\- Marketing; you have what it takes to grow a brand or product online and
understand how to leverage online and offline tools to get there.

\- Business Development; if you are in Washington DC, Berlin or Paris,
understand enough of our space and would like to help us grow our services,
shoot us an email.

Drop me a line at job@wiredcraft.com, or go to
[http://wiredcraft.com/careers.html](http://wiredcraft.com/careers.html)

------
amandawild
Shake- Downtown NYC

Why you would love to get a beer with us:

We’ve brought together a smart, talented group of people who care about what
they do and care about the people they work with. As we grow, we’re looking
for great people who share our passion for improving the world with technology
and aren’t fazed by our overuse of quotes from Hook. Think you would be a good
fit? BANGARANG!

Also because you could end up in this picture:
[http://websta.me/p/744924852870364217_353948246](http://websta.me/p/744924852870364217_353948246)

Why you would love to work with us:

Shake is a technology platform making the law accessible, understandable and
affordable for consumers and small businesses. We strive to combine the
simplicity and convenience of a handshake with the protection of a legal
agreement.

What could you be doing:

-Lead iOS Developer -Senior Android Developer -Senior UX Designer

Check out [http://www.shakelaw.com/jobs/](http://www.shakelaw.com/jobs/) or
email jobs@shakelaw.com with questions.

------
rfzabick
Nokia/HERE (Formerly Navteq) — Chicago

As an organization, we have a long history with map data. Now we’re looking at
interesting ways to use it to change driving. Cars of the future (and present)
have onboard computers, tons of sensors, and internet connections over the
cell network. If you could hook that up to our map data, you could do some
really cool things.

To see what we’re up to, check out [http://360.here.com/tag/connected-
driving/](http://360.here.com/tag/connected-driving/)

We’re looking for strong Java developers to make this happen. Experience with
AWS, apache storm, stream processing or high volume, low-latency applications
are all plusses.

The things I’ve enjoyed most since starting here a few months ago:

\- Interesting problem space

\- Interesting tech stack

\- I get to wear sandals to work

\- Team running group that goes for a run together every Wednesday morning
before lunch

\- Company gym

\- Quickly-growing team

\- Good medical insurance coverage

\- Starting a lunch time study group (with lunch provided by the company!)

Interested? Questions? Email me at roman.zabicki@here.com I'd love to talk to
you.

~~~
valarauca1
Interesting concept. I work closely/within that industry, and I'm interested,
just not fully sure how you will accomplish what you want. As a member of the
metro-Detroit ASAM work group we tried to push for a more general On Board
standardization for fleet management, and a very vocal minority of the
industry is against that.

Doesn't this limit your market?

I sent you an email hopefully we can get in touch.

------
jluan
Dextro - Backend Engineering (NYC full-time)

===========================

Dextro is a venture-backed AI-as-a-service company building an API that
recognizes brands, objects, and scenes in photos, videos, and live streams.
Our technology powers the next generation of vision-enabled apps, robots,
smart devices, and data analytics tools.

We are a small, highly technical team of vision engineers and researchers from
the UPenn GRASP Lab, IIT Delhi, Microsoft, and iRobot. Python, CUDA, C++, and
Ruby are our core languages. We have 10^~14 FLOPS of compute on-site regularly
being maxed out by experiments and performance testing.

This is primarily a distributed systems and web services developer role but
you will have computer vision responsibilities. Though we expect significant
backend dev experience, you will learn the vision that you need on the job.

We would be open to H1B visa and/or remote for the very best candidates.

Check out more info at dextro.co/jobs and shoot me an email at jobs []
dextro.co if you're interested!

------
Clairesheng
One of our offices: Shanghai, China

We build products at the intersection of technology around data. Lots of data
visualization, big data and infrastructure.

We work with large organizations on challenging problems (the World Bank, the
United Nations, CNN) OR on our own products (mostly developer tools, things
like [http://devo.ps](http://devo.ps) or
[http://octokan.com](http://octokan.com)).

We are a multicultural team with French, American, British, Chinese, Korean,
Dutch and Finnish colleagues. We are about to settle a third office in Berlin
and are looking at remote hiring in Spain and Seoul.

We work a lot with Javascript (node.js, AngularJS), Python, occasionally Go
and Erlang. Lots of single page apps, APIs and infrastructure automation.

We are looking for full-time or interns:

\- Developers; front-end (HTML5 + Compass + AngularJS), backend (node.js,
Python), ops (Python, Go).

\- Designers; you have design chops, understand technology (HTML/CSS...) and
do more than nice pictures (content strategy, color theory, ...).

\- Strategist; you can quickly immerse yourself in a new field of knowledge,
have a knack for data and are quick at recognizing patterns. You are a jack-
of-all-trades that can think a solution and get it shipped, either alone or
with a team.

\- Marketing; you have what it takes to grow a brand or product online and
understand how to leverage online and offline tools to get there.

\- Business Development; if you are in Washington DC, Berlin or Paris,
understand enough of our space and would like to help us grow our services,
shoot us an email.

Drop me a line at job@wiredcraft.com, or go to
[http://wiredcraft.com/careers.html](http://wiredcraft.com/careers.html)

------
MattfromHall
HALL

Real-time chat & texting for business teams.

[https://hall.com/careers](https://hall.com/careers)

San Francisco, CA (local) VISAs OK

Hiring locally for the following full-time roles:

Sr. Fullstack Engineer - JS focus

Sr. Rails Engineer, Infrastructure/Backend

___________________________

Transforming the way companies communicate.

Why work at Hall?

Work on a product you'll be actively using every day We use node.js, rails,
redis, mongoDB, capistrano, chef and EC2

We're a design & data-driven organization.

Recently raised a $5.5m series-A when the company was just 2 people led by the
early investors in Mint.com, Google and Box - Felicis, PivotNorth, Founder
Collective and AngelPad.

Located in SOMA, San Francisco near 4th and Bryant. Just a 5 minute walk from
Caltrain.

Hall's CEO & founder Brett Hellman joined his first startup at 14, and also
spent time building new products at Yahoo & Intuit.

Hall's CTO & co-founder Ron Adams, previous led the engineer team at Yahoo!
Sports.

___________________________

PERKS: Be a part of a world-class team, love what you do and have a huge
impact!

Top-of-the-line MacBook Pro or MacBook Air and 27" monitor

Generous equity grants

Weekly company-wide happy hours

Medical insurance with very low co-pay and deductible. HMO, PPO, and HSA
options available

Dental coverage

Vision coverage

[https://hall.com/careers](https://hall.com/careers)

------
maramartin
San Francisco, CA - Database Performance Engineer @ MongoLab

We are looking for a Database Performance Engineer to join our support
engineering team to focus on ensuring each database in our fleet of over
100,000 is fast and scaling properly.

In this role you will work on challenging performance-tuning cases and will
support our users by learning the way their applications are using MongoDB in
order to make indexing, data modeling, and/or platform sizing and
configuration recommendations.

As you advance, you will have opportunities to automate and productize
performance diagnostic techniques and best-practices. Check out our open-
source tool Dex, which can automatically recommend the correct indexes for
slow queries.

In this role, you'll be exposed to every major cloud provider and
infrastructure technology. We currently run on Amazon, Google Cloud Platform,
Joyent, Rackspace, and Microsoft Azure and have integrated with all of the
major Platform-as-a-Service providers (Heroku et al.).

Here are some challenges you'll face:

* Performance tuning large multi-terabyte sharded MongoDB clusters

* Helping customers achieve optimal database performance while taking in consideration their constraints around time and money

* Developing methodologies for identifying and solving performance issues

* Learning MongoDB best practices and writing related articles for our documentation portal and blog

How to apply:

* The Sourcery will be the first point of contact.

* All applications receive a response.

* All applications are kept strictly confidential.

* Apply here: [http://www.thesourcery.com/jobs/745/applications/new](http://www.thesourcery.com/jobs/745/applications/new)

------
doppenhe
Algorithmia - Seattle + Remote - Founding Engineer

* Solid experience building large-scale distributed systems * Deep Experience working with Java and Scala (Python a plus) * Experience with high performance computing * Experience working with haproxy, akka, play framework preferred.

We work with bleeding edge technology to make the algorithmic knowledge of the
world more accessible, discoverable and usable. We have an amazing group of
investors ranging from CEOs, Platform strategists to luminaries in the world
of Artificial Intelligence. Come work with a small , passionate team in
putting a dent into the universe.

Other positions: Software engineer - Machine Learning, Senior Data Platform
Architect

[http://www.algorithmia.com](http://www.algorithmia.com)
[http://blog.algorithmia.com](http://blog.algorithmia.com)
[https://angel.co/algorithmia](https://angel.co/algorithmia)

Contact me at diego@algorithmia.com

------
dabent
MedTech Exchange - Atlanta, GA We are a new company who is looking to
eliminate the inefficiencies in implant surgeries. Help us make medicine
better. We are looking for a talented front-end developer with experience in:

    
    
        * Bootstrap
    
        * jQuery
    
        * Less/CSS/Object-Oriented CSS
    
        * HTML5
    
        * Responsive design
    
        * Understanding of UX principles and best practices
    
        * Angular.js
    
        * Single-page Application Development/Design
    
    
      We are also looking for a back-end or full-stack developer with experience in:
    
        * Play Framework (Java/Scala)
    
        * MySQL
    
        * REST
    
        * Object-Oriented Development/Design
    
        * RabbitMQ (or other message queueing technologies)
     
        * Automated Testing
    
        * Linux Administration

Join us and have the opportunity to design and implement the look and feel of
software than can disrupt the medical industry. Interested?
hiring@medtechexchange.com

------
speck
Experienced Android and iOS developers in San Francisco, CA VISA

The Hunt

We make shopping online fun! The Hunt is visual Q&A backed by a community of
hunt solvers. Our users help each other find products and provide style
advice.

On the business side, imagine if you had a feed of users tell you what they
wanted to buy and how much they are willing to spend on it. That’s our
community!

iPhone App: [https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/thehunt-fashion-style-
beauty...](https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/thehunt-fashion-style-
beauty/id676471286?mt=8)

Web App: www.thehunt.com

Android App: Come help us build it!

See what our users are saying about us:
[https://twitter.com/thehunt](https://twitter.com/thehunt)

We launched our iPhone app last November and recently raised a series B round
with Khosla Ventures and Javelin Venture Partners.

We have a rich product roadmap ahead and have an Android app in development.

See the job posting here: [http://grnh.se/vn8epb](http://grnh.se/vn8epb)

------
gjmulhol
Citrine Informatics (Palo Alto, CA) --
[http://www.citrine.io](http://www.citrine.io)

Computational Scientist (Employee #1)

Use data to master the periodic table

==========

The founders of Citrine are materials scientists who believe that data, at
unprecedented scale, can completely transform our field. We’re looking for a
computational scientist to join our team as employee #1 and help define the
future of Citrine and materials R&D at large. The successful candidate will
demonstrate uncommon passion for and excellence in the three pillars of
Citrine’s mission: (1) physical sciences, (2) scientific computing, and (3)
large-scale data analysis.

## About Us ##

Citrine Informatics is dedicated to solving one of the greatest scientific &
economic challenges facing society today: How to rapidly invent and
manufacture novel materials with desired properties. Our approach is unique in
the materials industry: Instead of building traditional research labs and
factories, we are an all-software company that aggregates huge quantities of
materials data and uses these data to develop machine learning models of
materials behavior. These models then guide our partners in academia and
industry toward blockbuster materials. We aim to make breakthrough discoveries
in areas ranging from energy (batteries, photovoltaics) to aerospace
(superalloys, heat shields) to electronics (screen coatings, transparent
conductors).

## Key Skills ##

You are someone who loves science, remembers more than a little bit of high
school chemistry and beyond, is hungry to solve really hard problems across
data mining, scientific computing, and understanding experimental scientific
information. We use C++, Java, Python, Ruby, and any other tools we can get
our hands on to solve the problems we encounter, so we want you to be hungry
and flexible.

## Why Citrine ##

\- Change the world through materials that enable amazing products people use
every day

\- Be inspired by working with brilliant people on a hard, important problem

\- Experience life at a fast-moving, venture-backed Silicon Valley startup

\- Enjoy our work-hard, play-hard culture—meet us and you'll understand

\- Continue to publish—we expect that many Citrine alumni will go on to
illustrious careers in academia

## I'm Sold--What's Next? ##

Visit [http://www.citrine.io/#join](http://www.citrine.io/#join) to see our
process, and get contact information for our team.

~~~
alok-g
Good luck folks! While I am not a material scientist, I have worked with many,
and used to ask them why cannot this be done. I would like to see this project
succeed. Best wishes. :-)

------
nstanley
LiveRamp | Multiple Engineering Positions Available | www.LiveRamp.com/careers
| San Francisco, CA | H1B, INTERN

About us: LiveRamp’s leading data onboarding solution empowers marketers to
activate their CRM data in their choice of online advertising platform for
targeting, attribution, content optimization and more. We see relevancy as the
world's largest optimization problem, and are excited to contribute to
building a future where marketing is predominantly informative, engaging, and
even appreciated for their usefulness to consumers through the use of data.
Imagine that!

We're well funded, and steadily growing. Our employees enjoy weekly
yoga,catered lunches, and unlimited PTO. But the best job perk is our awesome
team - we’ve got a staff of amazing people who just happen to be great
engineers as well.

About you:Type S(tartup) personality is a must: smart, ethical, friendly,
hard-working and proactive. You’re comfortable in multiple languages,
frameworks, and environments. We are looking for full-time engineers and
interns (summer or any time of year). If you think you’d be a good fit,
consider joining our team!

We’re looking for smart and talented engineers for the following positions:

Get Off Your Back End Software Engineer Glass-Half-Full-Stack Engineer DevOps
Engineer Statistically Significant Data Scientist

And for new grads and interns:

Four Star Generalist Software Engineer public static final intern
softwareEngineer = fall/winter/spring/summer;

To apply: Visit
[http://www.liveramp.com/careers](http://www.liveramp.com/careers) or send
your resume to recruiting@liveramp.com. Tell us in three sentences why you'd
like to join our team and what makes you a great fit, and show us what you’ve
got. We’d love to see links to sites you have worked on or screenshots of your
work.

------
danielsju6
AppBlade | Boston / REMOTE friendly | Seeking Co Founders

AppBlade is a mobile-first EAS (Enterprise AppStore) that can remote control
iOS/Android devices using MDM (Mobile Device Management). Companies like
PayPal, Audi, BottleRocket, DeNA, Raizlabs, and FiftyThree use us to
automatically deploy nightly builds to their employees and QA testers, ensure
the devices are secure, and integrate our open-source SDK to collect crash
reports, in-application feedback, and some basic usage metrics.

We spun off from our parent company in Q1, and are currently bootstrapped and
able to keep the servers on, but are looking to doing a round of financing.

Seeking marketing/sales and technical co-founders. Risk is low, since it's an
established product with customers, but we need to make moar moneys or raise.

We're built on top of Rails and have native SDKs on iOS and Android; exploring
additional platforms.

If you think you can bring something to the table, shoot me an email:
james@appblade.com

------
voxmatt
Palo Alto, CA / Bay Area: On-site only.

RelateIQ: [http://www.relateiq.com](http://www.relateiq.com)

\-------

We're hiring for everything: Engineers (front end, back end, systems, ops,
everything), Marketing, Product, Sales

I'm a front end engineer here and I can honestly say that it's the best job
I've ever had. Great team, great internal culture, amazing trajectory (we're
growing like crazy), and fun.

Our current stack is mostly Java with Cassandra, Mongo, and Postgres. We work
a lot with Hadoop, Kafka and Storm. (great post by one of our engineers on
Docker/Mesos/Chef: [http://blog.relateiq.com/mesos-docker-and-
chef/](http://blog.relateiq.com/mesos-docker-and-chef/))

Our front end is mostly Angular, and we are heavily invested in Docker for our
infrastructure.

\-------

We're located in downtown Palo Alto (1 block from CalTrain). We're about 75
people, with about half working in Eng and Product.

EMAIL: alexl@relateiq.com or message me!

------
ZEFR
ZEFR - Venice, CA - Fulltime

www.ZEFR.com

WHAT DO WE DO? We are creating video software solutions for YouTube.
Instruments that companies can use to make decisions.

Our dominant YouTube Social Marketing Suite gives a company tools to leverage
video for your brand

Current Openings

\-- Engineering -- Mid Software Engineers Sr. Software Engineers

WHAT'S IT LIKE TO WORK HERE? \- You will be surrounded by 250+ intelligent and
passionate minds. \- We aim to hire good people who excel in their field. \-
You will be 3 blocks from the beach \- We like to have fun parties and larger-
than-life events \- We believe friends and family are first \- We offer free
surfing lessons, volleyball, softball, basketball, community activities and
much more \- We don’t have any restricting policies on vacation, sick days,
etc. \- Casual dress code. No need for suits or cubicles at our office! \- We
aim to be pioneers in this start-up culture \- We like to move fast and break
things

If interested, please email me directly at laurenv@zefr.com :)

------
markhelo
Wello - San Francisco, Software Engineering

Have you considered working for a tiny company recently acquired by a big
company? It could be a great fit and a best of both worlds (stability and
innovation). If you are thinking, you should consider us. Here's why:

 _We were a team of 4 acquired by Weight Watchers International, a brand
recognized by almost everyone, including our moms.

_ We are left alone to build new products for WW and have some interesting
products we are working on.

 _We have to worry less about stability, legal and other non-technical stuff
and can focus on doing what we love.

_ We offer competitive compensation and great health benefits.

All 4 of us are staying and now growing. We just hired our intern full-time!
We love what we do and believe in our mission to make people healthier. We
have diverse backgrounds (Stanford, Bain, Google, Netflix) and we are looking
for you to come join and teach us new tricks!

If you are interested, email me at amol@wello.com and we can catch up over
phone or coffee.

------
DGCA
Punchkick Interactive - Chicago, IL

[http://www.punchkickinteractive.com/jobs](http://www.punchkickinteractive.com/jobs)

Devs, designers, strategy, and more.

We're a full service agency that creates digital products for Fortune-level
clients. We're ~70 strong right now, and growing.

Check out the site, learn about us, hit me up at @ddggccaa if you have any ?s.

------
swilson7
Human API (Redwood City, CA) is hiring engineers.
[http://humanapi.co/](http://humanapi.co/)

== About us ===

We're a small, product-centric team focused on opening the world of health
data. For us, life is all about moving fast, crushing hard problems, and
enjoying the journey. Our investors include a16z, Eric Schmidt, Max Levchin,
Scott Banister, and Alex Payne.

== Open roles ==

You can read more about the Dev Ops, Full Stack, and Fwd Deployed roles here:
[https://angel.co/humanapi/jobs](https://angel.co/humanapi/jobs) but know that
we hire for people not roles, so we're happy to hear from you even if you
don’t match these specs. andrei@humanapi.co

== What you will build ==

Human API is the easiest way to integrate health data from anywhere. Through
our universal single sign-on, users can securely share their health data with
any application or system, regardless of how that data was recorded, processed
or stored.

------
thelicx
Trapit - San Francisco, CA - Full-time

Built with AI technology developed for DARPA, Trapit delivers highly relevant
recommendations based on rich contextual analysis of information and user
preferences. Make amazing discoveries within our growing source library of
blogs, journals, magazines, and newspapers, or customize Trapit for your own
content needs. Leverage Trapit's ability to learn, adapt and improve. We offer
organizational content solutions in a powerful convergent experience.

☢☢☢☢☢☢☢☢☢☢☢☢☢☢☢☢☢☢☢☢☢☢☢☢☢☢☢☢☢☢☢☢☢☢

We're currently looking for a full-time Javascript Engineer
[http://trapit.workable.com/jobs/7772](http://trapit.workable.com/jobs/7772)

☢☢☢ Requirements

★ Strong knowledge of web-related technologies

★ Strong knowledge of object oriented programming

★ Fluency in HTML5, CSS3, Javascript

★ Knowledge of a MVC javascript based framework such as Backbone, Angular,
Ember, Facebook React

☢☢☢ Benefits

★ Unlimited Vacation Policy

★ Flexible Working Hours (Able to work remotely from home on few days of the
week)

★ Premium health insurance

★ 401k

★ Stock options

★ Walking distance from CalTrain and BART

------
victortrac
ROIKOI | roikoi.com | Austin, TX

[https://roikoi.com](https://roikoi.com) is a well-funded, 7-person startup in
Austin, TX. Our team is top-notch, coming from previous Austin successes like
Bazaarvoice, HomeAway, RetailMeNot, & Mutual Mobile. We've raised $1.5M of
seed funding earlier this year on our prototype and are heads down building
out features and our mobile applications.

We are looking to add a 5th developer (mostly backend) to the engineering
team. Our back-end stack is Python (flask), DynamoDB, & Cloudsearch on top of
AWS with a backbone.js front-end and Cordova mobile apps on the way. Our ideal
candidate is experienced with building APIs but is capable & interested in
writing JS. Python experience isn't strictly required if you can show
proficiency in other languages.

You'll receive generous equity, a competitive salary, and fully covered health
insurance.

Looking forward to hearing from you.

victor+hn@roikoi.com

------
harob
Liftoff - Menlo Park, CA - Visa transfers OK

We are building a sustainable engine of growth for mobile app companies, by
solving the problem of connecting users with the mobile apps that they will
actually value. We're tackling this by leveraging programmatic advertising and
state-of-the-art machine learning.

Why join us?

\- We are solving the toughest problem facing every mobile app today:
effective user growth.

\- We are building a technology-centric company that can solve tech challenges
previously considered insurmountable.

\- We optimize for sustainable developer productivity by hiring for smarts and
adaptability and using the right tools for each job (e.g. Clojure, Go,
Ansible, Vowpal Wabbit, AWS).

\- We have the nimbleness, transparency and personal impact of an early-stage
startup, combined with the funding, revenue and stability of a later-stage
one.

We are hiring generalist engineers (ML experience is a plus), Product
Management and Marketing. Email me at careers@liftoff.io if you are interested
in talking.

------
lal00
LogicalTelecom, Monterrey, Mexico.

Software developer, with linux experience.

* Solid expertise with ruby, python or similar. Experience with Erlang/Elixir is a big plus.

* Ideally, experience using Rails. If not, experience with another similar framework such as Django.

* Knowledge or interest in message queues and distributed databases such as Cassandra

* Knows how to use git

* Postgresql or MySQL experience.

* Is comfortable using and configuring linux.

* Speaking English is not a problem

We have been a business for more than a decade, and we are looking for one
developer to join our team for the long. Run. Job is on-site, in Monterrey,
Mexico. If you like to play with software technology, having a direct impact
on the course of the company and DONT like classic, bloated bureacratic
organizations filled with pointy-haired bosses, you will be happy to work with
us.

If you are in or near Monterrey, dont miss the chance. It is a honestly good
opportunity.

Let's talk, get in touch with us: [http://goo.gl/21anJL](http://goo.gl/21anJL)

------
edawerd
ZenPayroll - San Francisco, CA -
[https://zenpayroll.com](https://zenpayroll.com)

Visa provided

We're revolutionizing payroll. In just 18 months after launching, we process
payroll for thousands of small businesses, and $1B+ in annual payroll.

Join our core engineering team of software developers. We have openings in
front-end, back-end, and full-stack engineering.

Some benefits and perks:

\- Market engineering salaries

\- Meaningful equity

\- Breakfast, Lunch, Dinner catered in the office

\- Open vacation policy

\- Build your ideal worksetup

\- Housing stipend to live near the office in Soma, San Francisco

\- 100% medical/dental/vision premium coverage

\- Fitness stipend

\- Every employee gets a free flight anywhere in the world on their 1 year
anniversary.

\- Relocation costs

Learn more at [https://zenpayroll.com/careers](https://zenpayroll.com/careers)

Learn more about our engineering workflow:
[http://engineering.zenpayroll.com/this-is-how-we-
zenpayroll-...](http://engineering.zenpayroll.com/this-is-how-we-zenpayroll-
our-development-workflow/)

------
ladon86
ClassDojo - FULLTIME - San Francisco, CA

Want to improve education at scale? With millions of teachers and students,
ClassDojo has the best engineer-to-user ratio in the world of education, so
there's no better place for you to have an impact.

Check out our open positions here:

[http://www.classdojo.com/jobs](http://www.classdojo.com/jobs)

------
neiljohnson
London, UK - Permanent, full time, on-site. Lumi -
[https://lumi.do](https://lumi.do)

Join Lumi and help us change the way people discover content. Brought to you
by the people who started Last.fm.

We're looking for fine folk to work on

* Android and iOS apps

* Our Recommendation Engine, both developers and data scientists

* Our Django app

* Backend services and middleware

We are also looking for a Product Manager

Our stack is mostly Python backed by Cassandra, Elastic Search and Postgres.
We'd like you to know a bit of everything and a lot about something.

Reasons to be interested in Lumi

* Founders with recognised pedigree

* A small but extremely strong engineering team

* Recently funded, about to grow rapidly - a great time to join

* A really cool product that /could/ go onto take over the world :-)

* Genuinely hard and interesting machine learning/data retrieval problems requiring original research.

Either launch a CV at jobs@lumi.do, or get in touch personally if you'd like
to chat first.

[https://lumi.do/about/jobs](https://lumi.do/about/jobs)

------
megsmegs212
Vessel - Video Focused Venture Backed By Benchmark, Greylock and Bezos
Expeditions (San Francisco, CA - Full-time No Remote)

We’ve been busy building a service whose mission is to delight consumers and
content creators alike.

Our founders, former founding CEO and CTO of Hulu, Jason Kilar and Richard
Tom, have assembled a unique and talented team, with strong experience
building and innovating at places like Hulu, Netflix and Amazon. As a team, we
are unusually passionate about the intersection of media and technology; we
see an opportunity to improve media, particularly next generation video

We're looking for strong developers who love to code in a variety of languages
(Python, Node.js, React, Coffeescript to name a few) tackling every portion of
the stack. If this sounds like you, learn more at
[http://www.vessel.com/careers](http://www.vessel.com/careers) or email
careers@vessel.com

------
QTtech
Questrade - Toronto, Ontario Intermediate IT Systems Administrator - Linux
(One-year contract)

We are Canada's fastest growing online discount brokerage. We are
revolutionizing financial services for everyone's benefit by leveraging
technology to deliver services that are easy to use for the best value.

The IT Intermediate Systems Administrator is responsible for effective
provisioning, configuration, operation and maintenance of systems hardware,
software and related infrastructure in heterogeneous environments. This
individual will participate in technical research and development to enable
continuing innovation within infrastructure.

Check out the full job description & apply online:
[http://ch.tbe.taleo.net/CH06/ats/careers/requisition.jsp?org...](http://ch.tbe.taleo.net/CH06/ats/careers/requisition.jsp?org=QUESTRADE&cws=1&rid=415#.U9uzP-
lOVzM)

------
bbaisley
Shutterstock - New York

Senior PHP developer with a desire to do much more than code the features you
are told to. Full involvement in defining what you are building, how to
architect it, and grow the site. Positions available on bigstockphoto.com,
shutterstock video and premier (enterprise) websites.

Shutterstock is the top stock photography company in the world, selling more
than 3 images per second. We support 20 languages and 7 currencies. We have
fully adopted Agile practices, use a service oriented architecture approach,
and encourage open sourcing the code you write. We are technology agnostic and
also have systems written in Ruby, Node and Perl.

Our PHP environment consists of PHP 5.5, Composer, Slim and Basecoat (home
grown, open sourced) frameworks, and MariaDB.

[http://www.shutterstock.com/jobs/listings/2059-php-
engineer](http://www.shutterstock.com/jobs/listings/2059-php-engineer)

~~~
orware
Your job listings page seems to be down at the moment (502 bad gateway,
Nginx):
[http://www.shutterstock.com/jobs/listings](http://www.shutterstock.com/jobs/listings)

------
eoinmcc
Hydric Media - Mobile Developers (full-time) Brisbane, Australia.

[http://www.hydricmedia.com/jobs/](http://www.hydricmedia.com/jobs/)

We’re currently looking for a full-time Android and a full-time iOS developer
to join our amazing team. Read more information about the positions below or
apply now you crazy son of a gun.

Who are we? Hydric Media is a creative and development agency for the music
industry. Based in Brisbane, we are a small but growing first class team of
designers, developers and music fans who believe in matching good ideas with
beautiful design. We love music and working with those who share our passion.
In the past we’ve created innovative products for some of the world’s best
companies. We’re experts at building quality music experiences for mobile and
web, and have a strong track record creating amazing apps integrated with
Spotify and Rdio.

------
joecar
DocuSign - Seattle, San Francisco

Lots of cool product roles to make all business digital. We have mobile apps
for all major platforms, Office 365 apps, a front end written in node and
more. Great time to join as the company is rapidly growing. If interested send
me an email at joe.cartano@docusign.com

One opening:
[https://hire.jobvite.com/Jobvite/jobvite.aspx?b=ndA2WowE](https://hire.jobvite.com/Jobvite/jobvite.aspx?b=ndA2WowE),
you can search other openings here or just get in touch.

DocuSign® is the Electronic Transaction & Signature Management leader and
global standard for signing anything, anytime, anywhere, on any device. We
have enabled over 48 million users to DocuSign more than 209 million documents
in 188 countries and 43 languages around the world, while adding 50,000 new
users every day. “DocuSign” is well on its way to becoming a verb and a
household name.

------
nvader
San Francisco, CA. INTERN OK. Blend Labs (blendlabsinc.com) is looking for
excellent full-stack developers and designers in San Francisco, CA. Many
Americans will find themselves taking out a home loan over the course of their
life. Blend is looking to transform the process of home loan origination by
unifying all the stages of the home lending process into one automated,
intelligent platform. We're a highly-motivated, passionate team of stellar
people, dare I say so myself, and the work here is both fun and challenging.
Our app is mostly developed in Nodejs and Angular. Shark and ElasticSearch
also feature prominently in our stack. Finally we have some back-end
components built in Python. We're based out of a trendy office in Mid-Market,
with great benefits and perks. Come join us at www.blendlabs.com/careers and
help renovate home lending!

------
seldo
Command line tools developer, npm, Oakland, CA:
[http://www.npmjs.com/jobs/](http://www.npmjs.com/jobs/) (REMOTE)

npm is the most popular package manager for JavaScript and we're growing fast.
We need to make our eponymous command-line client more flexible, more
reliable, and capable of supporting the ever-growing set of use-cases people
are finding for it.

You will be working full-time on the client itself, entirely on open-source
components and tooling, and your work will be used by millions of JavaScript
developers every day.

We are not a typical early stage startup. We believe that working sensible
hours and taking care of ourselves and our loved ones is the best way to
ensure long-term productivity. We care deeply about making tech a more
inclusive and diverse place.

We are accepting remote applicants for this position, but we are not currently
able to sponsor work visas.

------
manoa
Hipmunk

San Francisco, CA - close to Caltrain

Experienced frontend specialists, fullstack web, and iOS are our current
focuses. We're always open to good backend (Python is our language of choice
server-side), Android, and DevOps engineers as well.

[http://www.hipmunk.com/jobs](http://www.hipmunk.com/jobs)

We're a high-standard group with a lot of pride in our products, code, and
people. We understand consumer scale and data (Reddit co-founder & engineers).
We aspire to build products that customers love and have a history doing so.

We're friends first and enable you to do your best work. Processes are light
and trust is high. At 24 engineers we're not so big where you can't know
everyone well and have an impact, but not so small where it's chaos and you
don't have anyone to learn from.

We're looking for folks that love all of the above and can help us raise our
standards.

~~~
manoa
Should have added, you can email us at jobs-2014@hipmunk.com if you're
interested!

------
n_2
Saatchi & Saatchi - PHP and front end web developers - LONDON

Saatchi & Saatchi London are looking for senior PHP and front end
(html/css/js) developers to join our team where you will get to work across
global brands and high profile client projects. You will have the chance to
work on products that reach millions of people across the globe.

We offer a fun, relaxed work environment, competitive salary based on
experience, offices in central London, our own pub and coffee bar, regular
social events, your birthday off and of course the mandatory foosball table!

\- At least 3 years’ experience in your field \- Fundamental understanding of
how the web works from HTTP to HTML \- Previous agency experience desirable

For full php job spec
[https://www.linkedin.com/jobs2/view/17588623](https://www.linkedin.com/jobs2/view/17588623)
rob.thompson@saatchi.co.uk

------
kdavari
Lyft - [https://www.lyft.com/jobs](https://www.lyft.com/jobs) \- San
Francisco, CA With the tap of a button, passengers in need of a ride are
instantly connected to nearby drivers. We currently operate in cities all
across the country, and with your help, we’ll take Lyft worldwide! If growth
excites you, this is the place to be! We're looking for:

    
    
      - Software Engineers
      - Android Engineers
      - iOS Engineers
      - DevOps Engineers
      - Data Architects
      - Data Modeler
      - Data Analysts
      - Product Managers
    

Stack: AWS, MongoDB, PHP, Python, Go, AngularJS Interested? kiana a/t lyft
d/o/t com. Open to coffee/tea or whatever to discuss. Incredible team, top
medical & dental, open vacation policy, catered lunches, snacks, dogs,
equipment, Lyft credits, support Visas, etc. -----

------
natehark
Smartsheet - Bellevue, WA

\------------------------------------------------------------

Smartsheet.com is a well established and rapidly-growing Software as a Service
(SaaS) company, offering an enterprise-ready cloud app for work management and
collaboration. The award-winning tool is trusted by more than 40,000
businesses and millions of users in over 160 countries.

We have several open technical positions on our core development team
including a team lead role, a QA Engineer position, and are also seeking a
mobile developer (Android). Smartsheet is mostly built in JavaScript with a
Java backend. We're seeking engineers who are interested in building rich,
real-time collaborative client experiences, and the backend systems to support
these features at scale.

\------------------------------------------------------------

[http://www.smartsheet.com/careers](http://www.smartsheet.com/careers)

------
emiliegraff
Mashape is hiring a backend Java engineer.

Please apply @

www.mashape.com [https://www.mashape.com/jobs](https://www.mashape.com/jobs)
Or email: emily@mashape.com

You are a software designer (yes a designer, because you're an artist, you
design the software) that is truly passionate about creating scalable
solutions and solving back-end problems. You will have the opportunity to have
a huge impact as an early member and work with technologies like Riak,
MongoDB, AWS, Java, Redis, Node.js. Our ideal candidate has a CS background,
but we are most interested in you as a person. REQUIREMENTS

You know how to consume cloud APIs Deep experience with Java Experience in
scaling APIs to billion of calls is big plus Can easily switch to new
programming languages and learn things fast Experience with a server-side web
framework (JSP, etc) Knowledge of Netty or any other non blocking,asynchronous
event-driven network application framework is a big plus Experience with Git
Scala, Node.js, or Erlang knowledge is a plus A strong attention to details.
Love for continuous deployment and getting things done quickly Passion in
breaking the rules and changing the status quo Strong communication skills
BENEFITS

\- As an early employee you will get a true stake in the company

\- Competitive salaries

\- Poker nights

\- Apple equipments

\- Italian Food cooked by the founders

\- Free lunch 2 times a week.

\- Official mashaper

\- 1 week/year in a spiritual retreat with the team somewhere in the world

\- A 2nd family - whatever problem outside of the work, we’ll be there

\- Vacation days & time off

\- Awesome medical, dental, & vision insurance

\- 401k

\- Company dinners & happy hour

\- Much more…

------
dford87
InfoScout - San Francisco

Hiring full-time in SF (SOMA) for a master data architect and senior backend
engineer

InfoScout is rapidly establishing the world’s largest and richest source of
household purchases across all retailers. Our fun mobile apps provide
incentives for consumers to snap pictures of every receipt. We then apply
patent-pending technologies ranging from computer vision & crowdsourcing to
fuzzy search & machine learning in order to transform the item-level purchase
data into invaluable insights for brands, agencies & retailers

Master Data Architect posting:
[https://www.linkedin.com/jobs2/view/17834425](https://www.linkedin.com/jobs2/view/17834425)

Senior Backend Engineer posting:
[https://www.linkedin.com/jobs2/view/17834446](https://www.linkedin.com/jobs2/view/17834446)

Email dana@infoscoutinc.com

------
kitcar
Playsmart Labs Inc

Industry: Toys, Gaming and Children's Entertainment

Location: Toronto, Ontario, Canada

Playsmart Labs is a new, well-funded interactive children's entertainment
company. We're creating the next generation of "cross platform" entertainment
experiences - toys that both have a physical and digital component.

We've got a really cool office space walking distance from the U of T campus
and both subway lines (Spadina + Bloor). Full kitchen, freshly ground coffee,
flexible work hours, etc...

Currently looking to hire:

1) Unity 3D Developer (C#) with experience developing for Android / iOS

2) Computer Vision / Augmented Reality specialist - experience with Vuforia or
similar Unity3D compatible CV / AR library a definite plus.

Contact: careers at playsmartlabs dot com or reach out to me directly via my
HN profile -

What to send with your application: 1-2 paragraphs about any relevant
experience, and also why attracts you to the industry.

------
bjfish
Object Partners -
[http://www.objectpartners.com/](http://www.objectpartners.com/) \-
Minneapolis, MN / Omaha, NE (full time)

Object Partners, Inc is an IT consulting firm specializing in Enterprise
application development services since 1996. Our success is based on a model
of full-time employees and a strategic focus on the JEE technology stack
including Groovy/Grails, and open source technologies - as well as iOS. Our
consultants have, on average, 12+ years of experience in software development
utilizing mature, repeatable development processes.

Our services include project outsourcing, co-development, staff augmentation,
and technology and process mentoring. OPI helps companies of all sizes build
and deploy applications that are scalable, reliable, and can be easily
extended and maintained.

Grails Developer -
[https://www.smartrecruiters.com/ObjectPartnersInc/72810421-j...](https://www.smartrecruiters.com/ObjectPartnersInc/72810421-java-
developer)

Java Developer -
[https://www.smartrecruiters.com/ObjectPartnersInc/72810421-j...](https://www.smartrecruiters.com/ObjectPartnersInc/72810421-java-
developer)

Mobile Developer -
[https://www.smartrecruiters.com/ObjectPartnersInc/72810417-m...](https://www.smartrecruiters.com/ObjectPartnersInc/72810417-mobile-
developer)

Senior Java/Grails Developer (Omaha, NE) -
[https://www.smartrecruiters.com/ObjectPartnersInc/77393077-s...](https://www.smartrecruiters.com/ObjectPartnersInc/77393077-sr-
java-grails-developer)

Awesome Benefits

    
    
      - Free Healthcare
      - Profit sharing
      - Paid OT
      - PTO + sick time
      - You work with the best
      - Small company vibe
      - Company lake home and condo
    

Send an email to ehren.seim@objectpartners.com if you are interested.

------
SendGrid
Orange, CA (Orange County/OC) and Boulder/Denver, CO (full-time)

SendGrid [http://www.sendgrid.com](http://www.sendgrid.com)

\---

Email Delivery. Simplified.

SendGrid is the world's largest Email Infrastructure as a Service provider.

Our email delivery service moves 2% of the world's non-spam email (over 13
billion emails / month) for more than 150,000 companies including technology
leaders like Pinterest, Spotify, and Uber.

\---

[http://sendgrid.com/careers.html](http://sendgrid.com/careers.html)

Software Engineers (All Kinds!)

Software Engineers in Test

Project Managers

Documentation Developer

Solutions Engineer

Support Engineer

Technical Account Managers

\---

We've recently made the transition to Go (check us out if you're interested in
learning), Python, MySql,Linux, Agile (We are technology agnostic - doesn't
matter what you currently code in)

\---

If you don't see what you're looking for here, reach out to us. We're always
looking for talented, happy, hungry, honest, and humble people. -Socrate-
soc@sendgrid.com

------
micahgoulart
deviantART - Mobile Applications Developer - Remote -
[http://deviantart.com](http://deviantart.com)

deviantArt was created to entertain, inspire, and empower the artist in all of
us and today is the leading destination on the Internet for creativity and the
arts. The Devious Technology department is responsible for working on
interesting scalable technologies and fun features across a number of areas of
DeviantArt. Our remote teams work on a rapid iteration process and encourage
collaboration between developers, UI designers, product managers and non-
technical staff.

You're a great fit for us if you have:

\- BS or MS in Computer Science or equivalent experience \- 2-3 years of
software development experience in team based environments \- A track record
of working on scalable production level interactive Android native mobile
applications, preferably you will have apps in the store to reference \-
Ability to demonstrate expert level development skills across a range of
technologies including: Android - Java \- Knowledge of Object Oriented Design,
and the MVC paradigm \- Experience with integration of RESTful APIs into
Mobile Applications and ability to rapidly evaluate unfamiliar systems and
design integration solutions

You’re an even better fit if you have:

\- Experience with Android testing \- Experience with Android Studio / gradle
\- Worked with git or another distributed version control workflow and modern
code-review developer tools and processes \- Experience with web development
stack is a plus

We also enjoy looking at code samples. Please submit links to your live
projects, github accounts or other examples of your best sample code!!

This position is open to both US and non-US residents. We like telecommuters
and offer flexible work schedules!

Shoot us an email at alicia@deviantart.com or apply at
[http://deviantart.theresumator.com](http://deviantart.theresumator.com)

------
nullspace
Software Engineer (Backend) @ Outbrain - NYC - [VISA]

Outbrain's Engage Editorial Suite is a unique platform that processes,
analyzes, and learns web and social traffic for thousands of the biggest news
sites around the world. Our clients rely on EES to provide analysis and
suggest actions that maximize their reach and keep readers engaged for longer.

As part of our engineering team, you have the opportunity to take part in
designing and building EES; the ultimate real time analytics platform for
editors. With your application, please include a link to your portfolio.

Just shoot an email to jobs@outbrain.com. Also checkout other openings here :
[http://outbrain.mytribehr.com/careers/index/](http://outbrain.mytribehr.com/careers/index/)

Cheers! :)

Requirements:

\- Proficient in writing clean and efficient code in one or more of the
following languages: Python, Java, Clojure, or Scala

\- Good knowledge of NoSQL Data Stores like Apache Cassandra, MongoDB, Redis

\- Good understanding of web applications (JSON, REST API)

\- Knowledge in unit testing frameworks and experience in writing unit and
integration tests

\- Desire to explore the latest trends in application design, improve coding
skills, and learn new technologies and programming languages

\- Comfortable working with both front and back end technologies

\- Must possess interpersonal, communication, decision making, conflict
resolution, and facilitation skills

Bonus points:

\- Experience or working knowledge in Kafka, Storm, big data, real time
analytics, and related technologies

\- Experience with distributed computing platforms like Hadoop, Storm

\- Experience with web development frameworks Pyramid or Flask

\- Experience with distributed job systems Celery or Gearman

------
Moocar
WalmartLabs - Clojure Developer. San Francisco (full time) or US remote.

You can work on Clojure at quite a few companies, but rarely can you impact
millions of people at such a personal level. Walmart's mobile apps are highly
rated and the services we write to support them are the base of that success.
We started from a small company acquisition with a single product. Today, we
power a platform and a suite of products running on mobile devices and systems
in retail stores.

Our team has a unique environment. We're still a small, flat team of
engineers. We work with our own tools and make our own build-or-borrow
decisions. Our culture is a healthy mix of sharing and pushing each other to
be better at our craft. For example, we pair program when it best suits the
task. We use pull requests & code reviews liberally. We make refactoring time.
We deploy often, with a single line of code run from a REPL. Engineers on our
team are challenged to work through our full software stack and be part of our
product and project management. We believe that people are more engaged,
fulfilled and happy when they feel responsible for actually shipping their
work. What we're all about

The environment at WalmartLabs balances moving fast and breaking shit, with
the knowledge that we could break shit for 140 million people every week. It's
a tough balance but we've found the payoff to be worth the challenge and
responsibility.

Some aspects of our work that are important to us:

    
    
      - high performance distributed systems
      - robust & well-factored codebases
      - simple & fast deployments
      - automating the hell out of operations
      - thorough system test coverage
      - managing our own development process and work backlog
      - pair programming when it makes sense (locally and remotely)
      - contibuting back to the clojure & open source community
      - having an engaging team culture and environment
    

What we do:

    
    
      - write all our production systems & tools in Clojure
      - create and orchestrate massive distributed systems
      - spin up RESTful web services for consuming & ingesting large volumes of data
    

We are just a part of:

    
    
      - Walmart is the world's largest retailer and one of the world's top online 
        retailers. The scale of challenges and potential impact is enormous.
      - Walmart is actually a group of retail businesses spread all over the world
        including Sam's Club, Asda (UK), Massmart, Walmart International
      - WalmartLabs is a software development shop responsible for tools, platforms 
        and applications for new products in all Walmart businesses. These 
        include platform tools, data analytics & machine learning, search engines, 
        mobile applications and physical retail tools.
      - WalmartLabs Mobile builds mobile applications and backend services for all 
        Walmart businesses.
    

Does this sound like something you're into? Shoot me an email at
amarcar@walmartlabs.com

Edit: formatting

~~~
Moocar
Why the downvote?

~~~
holtbp
My guess is someone is just hating on Walmart

~~~
swordswinger12
Which is especially silly in this case because there is some pretty cool
research that comes out of Walmart Labs. Most of what's relevant to me is the
applied crypto/searchable encryption stuff.

~~~
sparr0
There's an excellent response to be made regarding the "silliness" of weighing
cool research vs the ethics of the body doing the research, but making it
explicitly would invoke Godwin's Law.

------
CugelTheClever
DENVER EARLY STAGE COMPANY SEEKS LAMP STACK DEVELOPER

We are a Denver, Colorado based, revenue positive, recently funded, early
stage company that develops and sells mobile and web based software for
hospitals. Our goal is to reimagine every unloved process in the daily lives
of healthcare professionals. We are looking for a LAMP stack developer to
build new and maintain existing HIPAA compliant products. There’s lots of
interesting stuff to do and learn. Our culture is focused around process,
measurable results, and collaboration. You find us at the beginning of a
growth period, so you and your work will have a major impact. Join our
founding team of developers!

Personal qualities we look for:

* Maturity

* Flexibility

* Loves programming and technology

* Pride in work

* Collaborative

* Thinks entrepreneurially

Skills, technologies, and experience:

* Full LAMP stack

* RESTful APIs

* Source control

* Mobile web and responsive layout

* Unit testing within PHP

* Customer service -- waiter, cashier, clerk, etc.-- in your work history

Email resume, website, blog, github, etc. to: q314jobs@myrounding.com

------
ned_roberts
StrataCloud - Atlanta, GA - FULLTIME LOCAL

We're doing some pretty neat things in the virtualization/datacenter
management space (converged infrastructure management). We've got a
distributed, scalable backend written in Erlang and Python, fronted by a
single-page application written using Coffeescript using Node.js and Backbone.
We have some marquee customers already and are looking to grow significantly
this year.

On the technical side we're looking for developers to work on the product
(frontend and backend) as well as develop an expansive automated test suite.
We're currently a small team and want to hire people like ourselves: smart,
motivated individuals who enjoy the challenge of growing a company.

In additional to technical folks we're also looking for the following:

* Account Executives

* Sales Engineering

* Marketing manager

* Account Management/Support

If you're interested contact me at doo@stratacloud.com

------
Morantron
Barcelona - Lead Ruby on Rails Developer @ Redbooth

Redbooth (formerly Teambox) is an award-winning collaboration platform for
task management, file sharing, and communication. Whether you're a small
business or a large global organization, Redbooth helps you and your team be
more productive by getting tasks and files out of email, and providing a
single place for teams to collaborate and get work done.

Our stack is:

* Ruby / RoR

* Erlang / Ejabberd

* MySQL

* Redis

* Puppet

* Javascript ( Backbone/Marionette )

What we are looking for:

* You are an experienced developer. We don’t mind if you don’t have experience with all the technologies. Having a can-do attitude is as important.

* You like learning and you are excited to solve problems you’ve never faced before.

* You are a team player, proactive and pragmatic. We want to learn from you.

If you'd like to work in sunny Barcelona, in a friendly and casual environment
( lots of ping pong involved =D ) don't just send an email to
jorge.morante@redbooth.com !

------
dh0913
Software Engineer - Help.com - Austin, TX

We're a new, but well funded (recently closed $6 million seed round) company
based in downtown Austin. We're setting out to build software that helps
companies delight their customers at enterprise scale. Our founding team has
significant experience in this space and have both had successful exits.

We are looking for creative, motivated, and flexible software engineers
experienced with web development, particularly Node.js.

We're also looking for a multi-talented designer.

All experience levels, from new grad to director/VP level are interesting to
us as we build out our team. We'll also consider interns willing to move to
Austin for a semester.

If you don't live in Austin, we are happy to assist with relocation.

You can learn more at [http://help.com](http://help.com).

To apply or hear more, email me at doug {at} help {dot} com.

------
reverius42
GraphLab - [http://graphlab.com](http://graphlab.com) Seattle, WA

\-----------

We are a fast-growing and innovative machine learning and data science
startup, building tools to make data science approachable and easy to use. Our
product is GraphLab Create, a Python package that enables data transformation,
analysis, and modeling at terabyte scale on a single machine. We are looking
for talented data scientists and software engineers. We are hiring for
multiple roles and areas:

* Front end development and data visualization: JavaScript/React.js/SVG/D3.js/Python

* Platform/distributed systems: AWS/Hadoop/Python

* Machine learning toolkits and engine: C++/Python

We have a beautiful office in the Fremont neighborhood of Seattle, employee
meals and beverages provided, great culture, and lots of career growth
opportunity. Email jobs@graphlab.com.

------
deedub
Lytics (www.lytics.io) Portland, Oregon - Hiring all sorts: Solutions
Consultants, Distributed Data engineers, Data Scientists. I'm looking
specifically for a Solutions Consultant but if you're interested in another
role please inquire as we would love to hear from you.

Lytics makes it possible for marketers to create comprehensive customer
profiles across all touch points (mobile, social, web) and truly target their
messages to increase results and improve customer experience. We are an early
stage start-up in amazing Portland, Oregon.

The solution consultant role is a highly visible technical client facing role
that partners with a variety of internal and external stakeholders and you
will need to be great at communicating with the very technical to non
technical spectrum. Solution consultants are experts in our solution and help
our customers implement and use the technology. You will lead technical
validations/proof of concepts, technical onboarding, solution design, and
customer training/hand off.

You should have experience with:

\- Javascript tagging and event collection implementation

\- Web, mobile, email, and social data

\- Advising customers about what types of data should be collected to support
marketing and business use cases

\- Helping onboard custom data collection, including csv, json files, export
from dbs, upload to sftp/s3 or http api's.

\- Helping customers set up other integrations or automated scripts to support
marketing campaigns (eg: SendGrid, Mandrill, Mailgun, ExactTarget, Salesforce,
Optimizely, etc.)

\- Building repeatable processes and docs to help scale the onboarding and
customer success teams

\- Supporting the sales team, including sales calls, demos and solution design

\- Providing ongoing product feedback and roadmap input as the voice of the
customer to the Product/Engineering organization

Please reach out to jobs@lytics.io

------
napkee
The Hue team @ Cloudera - Software Engineer Web / Backend for Hue

Where: San Francisco or Palo Alto VISA: H1B, Green Card, OPT Contact:
team@gethue.com

Do you love building a product and making an impact? Do you want to work with
an agile team ([http://gethue.com/careers/](http://gethue.com/careers/)) in a
fast growing company? Then join the Hue team at Cloudera!

Come on, drop us an email with your story and links of awesome things you have
done so far!

Required skills \- Full stack \- Python \- System \- Craftsmanship / Rigor /
Attention to detail \- MV* concepts / Vanilla JS

Preferred experience \- Django \- Knockout.js \- Security \- Beer brewing
and/or surfing \- Startupp-y

Check us out! [http://gethue.com](http://gethue.com)
[http://cloudera.com](http://cloudera.com)

------
jamescrowley
If you're a C#/F# developer that cares about their craft, and interested in
working at a growing startup - get in touch.

FundApps is helping investment managers comply with worldwide regulation. Our
competition is stuck in the dark ages when it comes to software development.
We think that practices like continuous delivery, agile development and aiming
for craftsmanlike coding make a difference.

We’ve already grown a stellar customer base for our product Rapptr, despite
our small size (7 of us right now) - but we’re most excited about the
challenges that lie ahead. We want to keep learning, have the freedom to
innovate and make mistakes – all in the name of delivering better experiences
for customers.

[http://fundapps.workable.com/jobs/13365](http://fundapps.workable.com/jobs/13365)

------
jaaron
Riot Games - Full-time in Los Angeles / St. Louis / Points elsewhere globally

Riot Games, developer and publisher of League of Legends, is looking for
highly accomplished engineers passionate about the technology that excites and
engages millions of players globally. Our opportunities run the gamut of Game
Development, Big Data, eSports, Merchandise, Live Service Development and
Corporate IT Systems. With 27 million players daily, we face cutting edge
technical challenges at scale. Consequently, we’re an engineering organization
that values “T-shaped” engineers. We are expected to make pragmatic decisions
about the best tool for the job, thus a broad exposure to many languages and
tools is vital.

Excited to improve the game engine behind today’s largest PC game? Interested
in crafting the future of infrastructure as a service? Curious about the role
of open source in the video game industry? Thrilled to participate in and
cultivate a global engineering organization? We are. If this sounds like you,
check out the careers section on the Riot Games website or apply directly:

[http://boards.greenhouse.io/riotgames/jobs/10838#.U7Mi8Y1dWH...](http://boards.greenhouse.io/riotgames/jobs/10838#.U7Mi8Y1dWH9)

Ok, corporate speak aside, League of Legends offers a pretty amazing and rare
intersection of core video gaming and cutting edge, large scale, interesting
tech problems. For those of us engineers who are gamers in our heart, this is
a chance to work on something you’re truly passionate about. I feel quite
lucky to work at Riot and am excited to have other other gamers join us in
building games by players and for players. If you have any questions, feel
free to hit me up directly on Twitter or LinkedIn. (PLEASE let me know this is
why you're reaching out to me though!)

[https://twitter.com/jaaronfarr](https://twitter.com/jaaronfarr)
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/jaaronfarr](https://www.linkedin.com/in/jaaronfarr)

------
timjones
Cribspot - Ann Arbor, MI Full-time Front-end Engineer (First engineering hire)
[https://www.cribspot.com](https://www.cribspot.com)

\----------------

We're a team of 5 recent graduates (two engineers) making it easy for college
students to find, lease, and pay for college housing, and have big plans for
this fall and beyond.

We're looking for a full-time front-end engineer. Our front-end is built with
CoffeeScript, Ember.js, and Sass. The ideal candidate is familiar with Ember
and is dangerous with at least one other front-end framework. We want someone
who is as passionate as we are about new technologies, someone who gets
excited about being the third member of a team building better products than
billion dollar competitors.

If you're interested or want more info, shoot me an email at tim [at]
cribspot.com

------
abuggia
Localytics - Boston - FULL-TIME, INTERN, H1B

Localytics is hiring engineers, designers and product managers:

    
    
      - Senior Android Engineer 
      - JavaScript Engineer
      - Mobile Test Engineer 
      - Site Reliability Engineer
      - Security Engineer
      - Senior Backend End Engineer
      - Senior Front End Engineer
      - UI/UX Designer
      - Rails Engineer
      - Product Managers
    
    

Check out our last blog post to get an idea of what its like to work with us:
[http://www.localytics.com/blog/2014/onboarding-
engineers/](http://www.localytics.com/blog/2014/onboarding-engineers/)

About Localytics:

* We provide app analytics and app marketing services for thousands of apps on over a billion devices.

* We have hard problems to solve in big data, scaling, distributed systems, data visualization and mobile.

* We are one of the fastest growing companies in Boston and were named one of the top places to work by The Boston Globe.

* We are passionate about and have deep expertise in the technologies we work with including: Scala, iOS, Android, MapReduce, MongoDB, DynamoDB, Memcache, Redis, Column Store Databases, Rails, AngularJS, D3.js, AWS: DynamoDB, S3, SQS, EMR, ElasticCache and EC2.

* We are located in Downtown Crossing Boston.

We love candidates who:

* Prefer startup environments.

* Are passionate about technology.

* Enjoy influencing the direction of the product and technologies.

Successful candidates may help us with:

* Front end development - We have ambitious data visualization projects on our roadmap.

* Back end development - wrangling big data using Scala, AWS and several storage technologies.

* Mobile development on Android, iOS, HTML5 and Windows Phone

Candidates of all experience levels encouraged to connect with us:
jobs@localytics.com

------
larkinrichards
CopThis - San Francisco, LOCAL, REMOTE is also an option. Competitive Salary,
Etc.

We’re building the online source for authentic music merchandise from your
favorite artists: Nas, Lana del Rey, The Rolling Stones and more. We help
people find and purchase the best authentic gear for their favorite artists,
and it’s important to us that our customers not only find the best gear, but
that they thoroughly enjoy shopping with us.

What are we looking for? Interested and motivated engineers and designers of
all skill levels; people who enjoy teamwork, discussions, and getting things
done. If you’re interested in working with us-- get in touch! Email me at
pete@copthis.com, and tell me about yourself in a sentence or two, show me
what you got (github, dribble, or a link to your latest project or side
project), or just say, “Hi!”

Pete

------
jetcom
Iterable ([https://iterable.com](https://iterable.com)) - San Francisco, CA

Come join Iterable, the next-gen marketing intelligence platform for
ecommerce. Email usage is changing, but the technology and capabilities
haven't caught up to the 21st century.

We're a team of hackers and thinkers who are creating a solution for 2014 and
beyond. Our team of ex-Google and Twitter engineers wants to build the
technology that powers user growth and commerce. This means writing code that
improves the lives of our customers (enterprise ecommerce companies) and their
millions of users. One of our top level goals is to build a uniquely fun and
growth oriented company culture.

Knowledge sharing in any capacity is highly valued here -- are you interested
in prediction markets or PGP encryption? Do you enjoy teaching posture
techniques or purely functional data structures to others? We pair program,
design together, and generally create a learn-and-teach environment here.

If you're interested in coming on board, you can help with some challenges we
face:

    
    
      - Scale our API to beyond millions of requests 
      - Design and write performant, beautiful interfaces 
      - Write software to build machine learned user models 
      - Make data visualizations for our email and user data 
      - Design an immutable infrastructure for our platform
    
    

Some aspects of our culture that make us different:

    
    
      - We are all very focused on self improvement 
      - Our company has egalitarian and transparent values: work when you want, on what you want 
      - We are chill and empathetic people 
      - The company is completely transparent
    
    

Technologies you'll work with:

    
    
      - Scala
      - ElasticSearch
      - Postgres
      - Redis
      - AngularJS
      - Play Framework
      - RabbitMQ
    

You'll get to work with us at our office in Twitter's building on Market St.
If this sounds like an interesting opportunity for you, please email us:
aGlyaW5nQGl0ZXJhYmxlLmNvbQ==

------
Renat
[http://500px.com](http://500px.com), Toronto, Fulltime 500px is a photo
community for premium photography
([http://500px.com/popular](http://500px.com/popular)). We value small teams,
engineering-friendly culture, beautiful design and getting shit done.

Who we are looking for: 1\. Senior Android Developers to help us build apps
for creating and enjoying inspiring photography 2\. Senior Web Developers to
help us solve scalability issues, engineer microservices and implement
beautiful UI/UX

What we offer: \- competitive salaries \- flexible work hours \- unlimited
vacation \- free lunches \- medical insurance \- computer/laptop of your
choice

Apply here: [http://500px.com/jobs](http://500px.com/jobs)

------
iamjbean
Base CRM - Palo Alto, CA \-----

Full Time Positions Available: \- Content Marketing Manager \- UX Design \-
Product Support Specialist \- Data Scientist / Data Engineer (Python, R, Java)
\- Many more

Apply online at
[https://getbase.com/company/careers/](https://getbase.com/company/careers/)

About Us: We're building the next generation of sales software. Base is a
cross-platform, Post-PC CRM used by 10,000+ businesses to manage sales and
customer relationships. Leveraging new patterns of usage with ubiquitous
mobility, Base offers substantial productivity gains. Base is the #1 CRM app
for iOS and Android. We've raised $23 million backed by RRE, Index Ventures,
Social+Capital and others. Come join our team and help build sales software
that teams actually want to use!

------
GICodeWarrior
Sunnyvale, CA - Matasano Security [WILL RELOCATE]

Matasano is an application security consulting firm. Our clients are the best
companies --- and most of the largest of them. Our teams include some of the
best researchers in the field.

You can read more about our hiring process at
[http://www.matasano.com/careers](http://www.matasano.com/careers). Put
simply: we hire for aptitude, we respect and appreciate candidates, and we put
real effort finding good fits.

You can find out more by emailing <careers at matasano.com>. A human being who
knows what they're talking about will talk to you. And I'd like to think we're
fun to talk to!

For some of the flavor of what we do, check out
[https://microcorruption.com/](https://microcorruption.com/)

~~~
canttestthis
Do you hire recent college grads with coding experience but minimal security
experience? Also I think Matasano used to hire H1B candidates in the past..
has that changed?

------
markcampbell
Ruby developer at theScore in Toronto, Ontario, Canada (no remote -- local)

We're a sports company (please, you don't have to like sports to work here)!
We provide real-time push alerts, news, and scores to our users. We reached
5.5 million users this quarter (up 33% compared to last year's quarter) and we
need more awesome people like you to keep it scaling up! I could go on, but it
seems like that would take too much time. Check out the website[0] or contact
me through twitter (@Nitrodist).

You would be working on the team that processes and provides data to our
mobile and web clients (mostly Android, iOS, and an Ember app).

Our stack is basically this:

* Ruby (some sinatra and non-rails focused projects)

* Rails (a lot of projects)

* Python (one project)

* Angular (one project)

If you understand the importance of caching, have heard of Varnish, have used
HAProxy, etc., we want to hear from you! If you've worked in distributed
systems before, we want to hear from you!

Working here is pretty awesome... things off the top of my head that are great
about this place:

* Personal top-of-the-line Macbook Pro and Thunderbolt display

* Foosball, ping pong, TF2 Fridays, beer, FIFA 14 (PS4) and Mario Kart 8

* Outdoor patio

* Watch sports games (liking sports is not a requirement!)

* We are publicly traded and make money[1]

If you're interested or want more details, hit me up with an email
(mark.campbell@thescore.com) or tweet me (@Nitrodist). Also, please don't
apply if you are junior, sorry :(

[0] - [http://www.thescore.com](http://www.thescore.com)

[1] - [http://mobile.thescore.com/2014/07/thescore-inc-reports-
fisc...](http://mobile.thescore.com/2014/07/thescore-inc-reports-
fiscal-2014-third-quarter-results/)

------
azth
Web Front End Engineer [FULLTIME, SAN MATEO, CA]

You will be responsible for designing and implementing the user interface for
a brand new data processing system to detect advanced security threats using
the latest stream processing and machine learning techniques. You’ll be
architecting and implementing the user interface and middle tier for the first
generation of our service and you will be the foundation of our web
engineering team. You will work with all parties in the company to define and
provide a powerful yet simple and intuitive user interface that will be one of
the key differentiators of the product.

You are a strong software engineer who is passionate about building elegant,
simple, and stick user interfaces to delight customers. You care about
producing clean, elegant, maintainable, robust, well-tested code; you enjoy
collaborating with others to come up collectively with the best possible
solution. You have experience with performance, scalability, and reliability
issues of large 24x7 systems.

Responsibilities:

• Design and development of a rich user interface for a mission critical data
processing and analytics application using Web front-end technologies

Requirements:

• Solid programming experience designing and writing well organized, clean,
and extensible code

• Experience with some modern front-end technologies that build Rich Internet
Applications using JavaScript, CSS, HTML5

• Ideally experience using JQuery, backbone.js, underscore.js

• Appreciation for high quality user interfaces and interest in user
interaction

• Self-motivated, detail-oriented and strong analytical / problem solving
skills

• Bachelor's Degree in computer science or equivalent experience

Why work at Exabeam?

• Unique opportunity to be part of a founding engineering team to help define
and shape a brand new product for a huge business problem. Unique chance to
start writing code from scratch.

• Work with a top-notch team of smart, motivated engineers, pushing the
envelope to produce the most advanced real time security data processing
engine

• Technically challenging and very interesting problem. Opportunity to work
with the latest technologies in distributed systems, machine learning and high
volume data processing

• Strong team with deep security and technology expertise

• Well funded company

~~~
azth
Edit: email is in my profile page.

------
temuze
New York City - Moat

Moat is a growing analytics startup with products in two core areas:

1) Analytics

We analyze content and advertisements for many of the most trafficked websites
on the Internet. Receiving terabytes of data a day, we give our customers
insights with metrics like ad viewability, attention and much more. Our client
base is growing very quickly.

2) Search

We index the Internet for online ads. This helps advertisers, publishers, and
companies in the ad-tech ecosystem see the ads their competitors are running
and allows us to estimate each company's online ad footprint. We have a free
product, moat.com and a premium product, Moat Pro.

Moat is turning into one of the largest Python shops in NYC and we're
committed to open source technology. We’re looking for engineers in various
roles up and down the tech stack to help us scale.

Openings can be found at jobs.moat.com

------
dbuxton
LONDON, UK - Arachnys [https://www.arachnys.com](https://www.arachnys.com) \-
Devops

We make sophisticated, multilingual search software for enterprises that need
to scan thousands of data sources for information on customers and suppliers.

That means lots of data, handled by a small tech team which we're looking to
scale as we ramp up the business. We're hiring Devops and full stack engineers
at the moment. Remote is a possibility for exceptional candidates but we
prefer at least part-time in London.
[https://www.arachnys.com/jobs/](https://www.arachnys.com/jobs/)

We work in Python mainly but we're particularly interested in Go hackers at
the moment.

Email us founders@arachnys.com with your github profile or resume if you're
interested.

------
morgante
New York, NY or US REMOTE | Cafe

We're looking for engineer #2 to join our team working on next-generation
tools for content publishing. Our team is still under 10 people, so you'll
have meaningful equity & influence, but we also have significant resources
thanks to our CEO's last exit (sold to Amazon for $545M).

As the second developer on our team, you'll have significant latitude to make
technical decisions autonomously. We hope you'll be comfortable taking
features all the way from idea to production. As our DevOps lead, you'll have
total autonomy to architect and implement our infrastructure.

More info here:
[http://www.cafe.com/developers](http://www.cafe.com/developers) Apply by
emailing your GitHub/CV/etc. to morgante@cafe.com

------
teeterc
Declara - Boise Idaho, Palo Alto California We are transforming learning,
because learning is discovery. We're engineers and scientists with a focus on
learning science, NLP, automation, creative problem solving, and open source.
We use AngularJS, ElasticSearch, Postgres and Python and we analyze
everything. We're a Data company and proud of it!

We're looking for Postgres DBAs, data scientists, front-end developers, and
much more!

Take a look at our press:
[https://www.declara.com/news/](https://www.declara.com/news/) Take a look at
our jobs:
[https://www.declara.com/about/careers/](https://www.declara.com/about/careers/)

Your interested and think you can help? send us an email: careers@declara.com

------
rjbwork
PureCars - Atlanta, GA [http://www.purecars.com](http://www.purecars.com) :
Full-time, on-site

Purecars is a fast-growing automotive dealership data analytics, advertising,
and marketing tool vendor.

We are a fast-moving, highly collaborative, and competitive development group
in a super awesome work environment with some great perks and flexible hours.
We have a broad variety of problems to solve and products to build. We have no
red tape. We use cutting edge tech if it helps us do a better job. We have a
flat org structure with access to decision makers who are open to new ideas.
Best of all, we all like working here because we have an impact moving the
business forward each and every day!

We're looking for talented:

\- Front-end Developers

\- Back-end Developers

\- Quality Assurance Analysts

Technologies/Stack:

\- Entirely Cloud-Based

\- .NET 4.5

\- C#

\- ASP.NET MVC

\- WebAPI

\- DOM

\- SVG/Canvas/CSS3

\- Object-Oriented JS

\- AngularJS

\- BackboneJS

\- Bootstrap

\- LESS/SASS

\- Continuous Integration

\- Grunt, Node, Bower, Yeoman, Bower

Please email me at jamesb+hn@purecars.com if interested.

------
jkatzman
Minerva Project is hiring in San Francisco.

Contact me directly at jk@minervaproject.com

We are creating a new top tier university for the 21st century. Want to do
something big that changes the world for the better in a massive industry ripe
for change? This is the place!

We are looking for the following three roles.

== Python/Django Expert (Web 2.0 style app) == 1\. HTML/CSS/JS 2\.
Python/Django 3\. Django admin experience a plus 4\. MySQL 5\. DevOps/AWS

== Single Page Web App Builder == 1\. Experience with big single page web apps
2\. backbone.js/marionette.js 3\. Javascript expert 4\. Python/Django (or
clear ability to learn) 5\. MySQL 6\. DevOps/AWS

== Designer/FE Web Engineer == 1\. UX/VX 2\. Prototyping 3\. HTML/CSS (esp
SASS) 4\. Javascript (at least ability to read / use jquery plugins... more
the merrier)

------
apandhi
Python/C(++) Developer, or Front End Developer

Glen Cove, New York - [http://medicaid-genius.com/](http://medicaid-
genius.com/)

Full Time

===

Medicaid Genius is a new way to quickly complete Medicaid Applications. We
allow for scanning and searching through bank statements.

We're a small team of 5 developers. Looking to expand our entire team.

We're looking for a candidate that has a strong knowledge of Python/C(++) or
Front End technologies.

Front End uses normal technologies such as HTML/CSS/Javascript. Strong sense
of design is preferred.

On the backend (Python/C++), knowledge of OpenCL, CUDA, Image Processing,
Machine Learning, Computer Vision, and/or Distributed Computing would be
helpful.

We're looking to move quickly on all hires so please shoot me an email with
your resume and any questions you have.

Name: Ashish Pandhi

Email: apandhi@medicaid-genius.com

------
vijaycs42
Blueshift Labs, San Francisco

[http://getblueshift.com/jobs](http://getblueshift.com/jobs)

BlueShift Labs is a very early-stage startup based in San Francisco's
financial district. We are building a Saas product used by CRM marketers to
intelligently automate behavioral messaging in a way that drives superior
customer engagement and revenue. Blueshift is founded by repeat entrepreneurs
who previously built Mertado (YC Winter 2010, acquired by Groupon) and were a
part of the early team behind Kosmix (acquired by Walmart to become
@WalmartLabs). We are backed by top tier VC firms, and are in pilots with
select high growth customers.

We are hiring for data science, front-end engineer, and product design roles.

If you are interested, send us an email at jobs@getblueshift.com

------
jaredhorowitz
Augmate is hiring! Full-time in New York City

Positions ☆ Android Developer ☆ Back-End Engineer ☆ Front-End Engineer ☆
Technical Product Manager

Augmate is building enterprise applications for digital eyewear.

At Augmate, we're in no place to fear the unknown. We are looking for you, an
out-of-the-box thinker -- that can help build a new and improved workplace
environment. As a wearable-first company, we are looking for futurists with a
vision for the way things should be and possess the desire to build the future
now.

We are looking for entrepreneurial individuals that want to get their hands
dirty building out their dreams by tackling tough problems in computer vision,
opengl, machine learning, and wireless sensors.

If you see things differently, apply to Augmate at www.augmate.com/careers

------
mikebabineau
The Factory - San Francisco, CA --
[http://www.thefactory.com/](http://www.thefactory.com/)

The Factory is changing the way companies are built. Backed by the founder of
Skype and Rdio and led by Rdio's founding team, we're a product incubator
without the burdens of outside influence, funding, or time constraints.

We are well-funded and have a small and exceptional team of twelve. We have a
gorgeous office in SOMA. Salary is top-notch, as are the equity and benefits
as an early member.

We're looking for highly experienced, entrepreneurially-minded builders to
help:

* Dream up and build products

* Develop and perfect a common platform and pipeline

* Create open-source tools to help others launch products

Current positions:

* Senior Front End Engineer ([http://www.thefactory.com/pdfs/sr_frontend.pdf](http://www.thefactory.com/pdfs/sr_frontend.pdf))

* Senior Back End Engineer (opportunistic)

* Other roles (opportunistic)

You can read more about us here: [http://gigaom.com/2013/06/21/the-factory-
janus-friis-todd-be...](http://gigaom.com/2013/06/21/the-factory-janus-friis-
todd-berman/)

On the front end, we use reactive patterns for both web (ClojureScript) and
mobile (Objective C).

On the back end, we have a message bus-oriented microservice architecture
built in Scala (with Finagle) and Go. Services are packaged as Docker
containers and continuously deployed to a Mesos+Marathon cluster on AWS.

Other key tech includes ZooKeeper, Exhibitor, Zipkin, Kestrel, Packer,
CloudFormation, and Python. And our small team has already open sourced a few
dozen projects:
[https://github.com/thefactory/](https://github.com/thefactory/)

If you think this sounds like a fit, drop me a line: mike@thefactory.com

------
answers
Answers - St. Louis or Mountain View (VISA) Mobile Android Developer

The successful candidate will be part of an engineering team devoted to the
design and development of the Android and Google Glass applications, the
backend API systems and various supporting tools.

You will work closely with product and engineering management to satisfy user
interface requirements, and work with QA to design tests and walkthroughs. The
engineer will also work closely with the iOS team to provide consistent
feature set and user experiences across different platforms.

Responsibilities:

Design and implement new features in our Android mobile app. Responsible for
thorough testing of the Android app in different devices Contribute to
business and marketing strategies towards the goal of million downloads in
2014. Contribute to the design of UX and UI in the Android app Contribute to
the UX design and the technical implementations of the new Google Glass app.
Write thorough, comprehensive technical and high-level documentation Mentor
junior engineers in company standards and development practices to help them
become quality software developers Requirements:

3+ years programming experiences with Java 2+ year programming experience with
Android Detailed understandings of the Android ecosystem and the challenges in
testing. Proficient knowledge of the database technologies. MySQL preferred.
Proficient knowledge of the LAMP stack development. BS in Computer Science

Preferred: 5+ years experiences in JAVA 3+ years experiences in Android 1+
year experience in LAMP development MS in Computer Science.

What's the gig: Develop the technology that powers 180+ million monthly unique
visitors Collaborate within a team of fervent technology enthusiasts Work with
the largest internet players, building software that significantly impacts
vertical markets Fun and exciting atmosphere where hard work is recognized and
rewarded Compensation:

Highly competitive base salary + bonus + opportunity for Incentive Equity
Units (similar to stock options with favorable tax treatment)

~~~
UnfalseDesign
Correct me if I'm wrong but it appears as if you have forgotten to include any
contact information on this post.

~~~
answers
Apologies! Resumes can be routed to abby.wilhelmi@answers.com.

------
JayNeely
Boston Globe Media - Lead Software Engineer, Director of Product Development,
Video Engineer, and more. - Boston, MA

A year ago John Henry bought the Boston Globe, and we're making big moves now
within the world of news and media. We have the challenges and innovation-
focused mindset of a startup, backed by the resources of an established
company and the credibility of New England's most trusted brand.

We're hiring top-tier developers, product managers, UX designers, and content
directors to build, brainstorm, and grow new products. If you want to help
shape the future of journalism, check out our open jobs and see if one is
right for you:

[http://www.boston.com/digitaljobs/](http://www.boston.com/digitaljobs/)

------
rossharmes
Flickr - Full-time in San Francisco

Flickr is hiring! We have open positions in Engineering, Product Management,
and Design:

    
    
       * Frontend Engineer
       * Software Engineer - Infrastructure
       * Software Engineer - Product
       * Software Engineer - API
       * Mobile Engineer - iOS
       * Partner Engineer
       * Manager - Infrastructure Engineering
       * Senior Product Manager - Android
       * Product Designer
       * Software Engineer - New Grads
       * MySQL DBA
       * Senior Data & Analytics Engineer
       * Senior Quality Engineer - Automation
    

More information on all the open positions can be found at
[https://www.flickr.com/jobs/](https://www.flickr.com/jobs/), and you can
email your resume to flickr.jobs@yahoo.com.

------
hungryblank
Contentful - [https://www.contentful.com](https://www.contentful.com) \-
Berlin, Germany (VISA)

We are hiring for several full time positions:

1\. Infrastructure Developer -
[http://contentful.workable.com/jobs/8221](http://contentful.workable.com/jobs/8221)

2\. Frontend JavaScript Developer -
[http://contentful.workable.com/jobs/2980](http://contentful.workable.com/jobs/2980)

3\. Backend JavaScript Developer -
[http://contentful.workable.com/jobs/14124](http://contentful.workable.com/jobs/14124)

4\. Ruby / Rails Developer -
[http://contentful.workable.com/jobs/2954](http://contentful.workable.com/jobs/2954)

------
jes5199
Patreon

San Francisco, CA

We're at 3 software developers right now and we need to build out the team to
keep up with growth. We need front-end, mobile, and dev/ops. And probably some
more generalists, too.

Our culture is still super young, there's plenty of room to make decisions
about how we're going to work and what technologies to use.

Perks include: since one of the founders is a musician (Jack Conte of
Pomplamoose), we'll be putting a recording studio into the office.

Our user base is one of the most passionate in the world - an impressive
number of artists have already been able to quit their day jobs because
they're being supported by their true-fans through our platform.

[http://www.patreon.com/jobs](http://www.patreon.com/jobs) or email me
(jesse@) to talk.

------
derek
IMS Health (Tech & Apps) - Seattle, WA

We're building a global, secure healthcare PaaS using modern technology
(Docker, Kafka, Redshift, etc) to enable applications which put our petabytes
of unique healthcare data into action.

Looking for pragmatic hackers at various experience levels who are interested
in solving hard problems in an entrepreneurial environment. Specific
background isn't important, but some exposure to "big data" type things and
building service oriented things with modern functional hybrid technologies
(C#, Clojure, Scala, etc) is helpful.

[http://careers.stackoverflow.com/jobs/63900/platform-
softwar...](http://careers.stackoverflow.com/jobs/63900/platform-software-
engineer-ims-health)

------
petewailes
Builtvisible - Front and back end positions - London, UK

We're a marketing and technology shop in the East quarter of London. Stuff we
build ends up featured in places like Forbes, BBC, Wired, Ars Technica, and
here. We work for people like Google, Cancer Research UK, Red Bull, Intuit...
We're based near Old Street in London, and are regularly featured in various
industry blogs and press, like .net magazine, Search Engine Land and so on. We
also believe in supporting our staff and having a fun working environment.

We're looking for front and back end developers.

 _Front end:_

* Good working knowledge of HTML5 & it's APIs, as well as CSS3. Knowledge of LESS or SASS useful

* Understanding of user experience design

* Good knowledge of JS, Mootools knowledge would be good

* An understanding of mobile & tablet design patterns

 _Nice to haves:_

* Photoshop & Illustrator skills

* SVG experience

* Knowledge of a server-side language

* Knowledge of SQL

* Good understanding of GIT

* Solid understanding of front end JS frameworks (Backbone, Angular, ExtJS, Luna etc...)

 _Back end:_

* An object oriented language (we're PHP 5.5, but Python, Ruby people etc feel free to apply as well)

* Good knowledge of database design ( _SQL & some NoSQL-based store ideally, we're using MariaDB and elasticsearch)

_ Good knowledge of GIT, workflows etc

* Good problem solving skills and analytical mind-set

 _Nice to haves:_

* Good knowledge of UI design and tools

* Advanced front-end tooling experience (Backbone, Angular, ExtJS, Luna etc...)

* Experience scaling applications (> three digit gigabytes, high volumn I/O etc)

* Working application security knowledge a plus

------
cedsav
Mobile Application Developer - Full time - Bloomington, IN or REMOTE.

We’re looking for an experienced mobile application developer to lead the
development of a brand new mobile app for iOS and Android and help us improve
data collection on mobile devices. To qualify, you’ll need to be a fluent
developer in at least one of these areas: iOS, Android, PhoneGap / HTML5 /
Javascript.

We run FormAssembly.com a SaaS form management solution that helps businesses
and professionals create state-of-the-art web forms, and collect data without
the need for technical skills, desktop software or servers.

Position is local or remote. Email jobs@veerwest.com to apply, or visit
[http://www.veerwest.com/jobs](http://www.veerwest.com/jobs)

------
ronshapiro
New York, NY and/or SF - full time Android Engineer

Venmo - [https://venmo.com](https://venmo.com) \-
[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.venmo](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.venmo)

Venmo is approaching the top free finance apps (currently #22) and is looking
to add a couple more Android engineers to our team to help us break the top 5.
If you're interested in helping friends pay each other, implementing some
amazing interactions powered with Material Design and hacking on Java and
Gradle, apply online at
[https://venmo.com/info/jobs](https://venmo.com/info/jobs)

Questions? ron \at/ venmo.com

------
whichdan
Vista Higher Learning - Boston, MA

[http://vistahigherlearning.com/](http://vistahigherlearning.com/)

\-----

Web Application Developer

 __* We 're also looking for a Technical Architect! __*

Interested in foreign languages, online education, or distance learning? Come
help us change the way people learn foreign languages! Vista Higher Learning
is a profitable, growing business with a terrific location in downtown Boston.
We provide a small company feel without the instability of a startup, and as
an engineer in our technology development department you'll have the
opportunity to make an immediate and significant impact on our products. We
have ambitious plans for the next few years, including extensive development
for mobile platforms, and we're expanding our development team to keep up with
the company's growth.

We'd love it if you have:

\- Development experience with Ruby/Python/Java/Javascript

\- Experience building scalable, rich web applications

\- Strong OO skills

\- Test-driven development experience

\- A working style that thrives in a highly collaborative environment

\- Experience building REST-based APIs and services

\- A GitHub account (or code that you can share with us)

If you don't meet all those requirements, no problem—drop us a line anyway. If
you are a good match for our team, we can look at providing in-house and
external training to help you get up to speed. If you’re interested in
learning more please send your résumé to: hr@vistahigherlearning.com.

\----

We're a tight-knit team that pairs frequently and writes test-driven AngularJS
and Rails code. We're looking for mid- and senior-level developers to work
with us in our office at 500 Boylston in Back Bay.

Feel free to send me questions, but please send all cover letters and resumes
to hr@vistahigherlearning.com.

------
bonyacai
Opternative - Chicago, IL

Front End Developer
([http://www.opternative.com/careers/](http://www.opternative.com/careers/))

Back End Developer
([http://www.opternative.com/careers/](http://www.opternative.com/careers/))

Mobile Developer(iOS or Android) - email Eric@Opternative.com for more details

Development Intern - email Eric@Opternative.com for more details

The first online eye exam that delivers a valid prescription, signed by an
ophthalmologist, for glasses and contacts lenses. The exam takes 15 minutes
and can be completed on any computer or tablet without the need for a web
camera. Our service will be offered globally at a fraction of the cost and
without any of the hassles of traditional eye exams.

------
lowglow
Maker Media (makerfaire, makezine) is Hiring a full-stack hacker (rails, node,
web apps)

Description:

When you look up and out over the city, does your mind drift towards questions
about how the world works? Do you feel like you could do more than what you're
doing now? Deep in the vast blue grand planet there exists a voice calling
you, growing from a whisper all the way to a roaring rush of inspiration:
Build.

We want to do great things too. We want to inspire this driving voice in
others. We're a small group inside of Make (makezine, makerfaire, etc), that
is setting out on a journey to explore how people interact, share, and publish
their experiences online. This isn't code for stealth mode, you'll be shaping
a product from its inception, launch, and beyond.

We're looking for critical thinkers that also want to bring smart talent to
the pack. If you enjoy building projects from scratch, wearing many hats, and
learning a lot along the way, then this is your place.

These are some of the things we're immediately looking for:

\- Full-stack developers with startup experience. (Experience scaling is a big
plus) \- JS (Front-end frameworks) \- Rails, Node \- Postgres, MongoDB, MySQL,
etc (Use what works) \- Bonus: Having read Diamond Age, Snow Crash,
Neuromancer \- Extra Bonus: Interest in Machine Learning

What we offer:

\- Typical equipment you would expect: Laptop, Monitor, Food/Snacks \- Free
passes to Make events

Our culture:

\- On Fridays, we'll build extracurricular software/hardware projects. Want to
learn how to use an oscilloscope, code some microcontrollers, build an
autonomous robot, or talk to a satellite? Cool. We'll hack on that. \- We have
access to awesome amounts of makers. We'll bring some of them in every month
to chat with us. \- We're also right by the Exploratorium: Expect field trips.

Find out more:

Send us an email with some projects you've created. Bonus points for launching
and having actual battlefield stories.

------
cmkale
Scopely/Los Angeles, CA/Server Engineer

We are looking for a Senior Server Engineer to join our team and work on a
huge new title we are releasing this year

What will you be doing?

\- Developing server-side features and APIs for Scopely's multi-million user
games that generate significant revenue for the company. Examples include
matchmaking, tournaments, in-app purchasing conduits, etc \- Our tech stack:
Memcached, Redis, an array of AWS services, ElasticCache - etc. \- Employing
operational best practices to ensure Scopely's games and services are
reliable.

Why Scopely?

\- We have landed the rights to some of the most well known titles in the
space that we will be developing and launching in the coming year. \- The
previous four titles released by Scopely have been consecutive #1 overall
titles in the iOS app store. All 5 Scopely releases have been top 5 overall
titles. \- While we are a start-up, we are stable and booming with 300%
revenue growth last year and on track to grow dramatically in revenue this
year. \- The regular tech stuff: equity, free lunch, awesome perks,
competitive compensation and medical benefits

Some recent press on us:

[http://venturebeat.com/2014/03/23/how-scopely-is-
building-a-...](http://venturebeat.com/2014/03/23/how-scopely-is-building-a-
hit-factory-one-mobile-game-at-a-time-interview)

[http://www.gamesindustry.biz/articles/2014-05-23-scopely-
hir...](http://www.gamesindustry.biz/articles/2014-05-23-scopely-hires-disney-
biz-dev-executive)

[http://blogs.wsj.com/cmo/2014/04/15/hot-mobile-games-
company...](http://blogs.wsj.com/cmo/2014/04/15/hot-mobile-games-company-
scopely-nabs-former-disney-executive/)

If interested, email me directly at kale@scopely.com.

Not the position for you? Check out our career site
[http://www.scopely.com/jobs/](http://www.scopely.com/jobs/)

------
mischat
State (www.state.com) - Hiring Android developers and more in London - check
out [http://jobs.state.com/](http://jobs.state.com/)

Based in London, State is looking for people like you to join our highly
skilled, energetic, and creative team working at the forefront of technology.
State was founded by Mark Asseily (Rebtel, Skype) and Alex Asseily (founder
and chairman of Jawbone) and is advised by some world’s most influential
people such as Tim Berners-Lee, Nigel Shadbolt, and Deepak Chopra.

Lead Android Developer -
[http://jobs.state.com/apply/n7iXQD](http://jobs.state.com/apply/n7iXQD)

In this role you will lead the development of our Android app working
alongside our team of world-class developers. The app is highly interactive
with an innovative visual style, and is a core component of our vision to
create the world’s opinion network.

We have only just gone public with State, so this is a great opportunity to
join the team early and to make your impact on the world.

Experience

You have created multiple commercial, native Android apps on the Play Store
that have widespread usage and are built on top of web services.

Skills

* Strong Java skills * Expert knowledge of the Android platform and its core frameworks * Familiar with Git/Distributed version control, agile development and code reviewing _Familiarity with 3rd party libraries such as Dagger, Retrofit, Gradle, Robolectric, etc_ Familiar with API design, networking, caching and complex modelling issues for highly interactive apps

Culture

You thrive in a fast moving, creative, and challenging environment. You are a
team player, you can take initiative, you experiment - nothing here is static.
Bring a sense of humour and help us change the world.

If reading this is getting you a bit excited, do not waste any more time and
get in touch with us. We would love to meet you.

To apply please email me, Mischa Tuffield (State CTO) on mt[at]state[dot]com

------
jevans
Foraker Labs. Boulder, CO.

We build stuff for clients as well as maintaining a couple of internal
products. Our clients range from Breastcancer.org to local school districts.
Our products range from usability testing mobile web sites
([http://www.uxrecorder.com/](http://www.uxrecorder.com/)) to navigating
traffic more efficiently ([http://www.i70app.com/](http://www.i70app.com/)).

We're looking for someone comfortable with both Ruby on Rails and JavaScript.

We're also looking for Web and iOS designers.

More details and apply here: [http://www.foraker.com/careers/web-
developer/](http://www.foraker.com/careers/web-developer/)

------
ncgaskin
Lily Pod (lilypodlane.com) - Palo Alto, CA, INTERN or REMOTE OK Family
wellness is our play. We a building a non-contact sleep tracker for children
and parents and a beautiful dashboard to track developmental milestones.

We seek smart developers and designers that want to build a beautiful and
intuitive platform for parents and caregivers. We provide parents an easy way
to log developmental events. The central feature is an image processing engine
that automatically quantifies many elements of a child’s life. We are a small
team now, and a lot of fun to be around.

Open Roles/Opportunities:

\-- SW Developer - Backend Engineer/Architect

\-- Computer Vision Architect

\-- SW Developer - iOS

\-- SW Developer - Frontend/Web

In all roles, video experience is a plus.

Talk to me if you have questions: g@lilypodlane.com .

------
anthonyu
Venice Beach (Los Angeles), CA:

Snapchat is hiring!

We offer amazing benefits, cool offices right on the Venice Beach boardwalk,
two meals daily by our private chef, and a seat on the rocket ship. We are
incredibly well funded, yet still retain the social startup vibe.

We are looking for full-time, local, generalist coders, front-end web devs,
and data scientists. Please be smart, have a strong background in computer
science, strong coding skills, and a passion to get great things done.

Apply via [[http://grnh.se/4v8agh](http://grnh.se/4v8agh)], and feel free to
ping me directly if you have any questions or need anything. My email is
'anthony' followed by the at sign and my company's domain name.

------
rcoder
Urban Airship is hiring systems and web engineers in San Francisco and
Portland to join our 45-person engineering team. Our platform powers many of
the biggest and best-known media, retail, and brand apps on all major mobile
platforms.

We're a polyglot team (Java, Python, Javascript, Objective-C) and use open
source (Linux, PostgreSQL, Hadoop, HBase, Netty, Django) wherever we can.
We're supported by awesome ops, product, and design folks.

We care about massive scaling, great UX, building high-quality systems, and
learning from each other every day. Remote (US) work is okay, and anyone with
a unique origin story is highly encouraged to apply.

Email me (lennon at urbanairship.com) for more info if you're interested.

------
yale
WeWork - New York City

Full-Stack Software Engineer Type: Full Time

We are looking for experienced and passionate software engineers that thrive
in small, focused and highly collaborative teams. You will be working closely
with the Product, Design and engineering teams to not only develop, but also
help define and execute on projects. Strong communication skills and a desire
to be involved in all aspects of the project life-cycle are a must. Strong
problem solving skills, thinking outside the box and dealing with ambiguity
are skills that we value. Our technology stack is primarily Ruby/Rail,
Angular, iOS, and Android, but we are not dogmatic about it.

A bit about us

WeWork transforms buildings into beautiful, collaborative workspaces that
provide infrastructure, services, networking events and technology. We are
expanding our locations and markets, both domestically and internationally.
One of our goals is provide the digital and virtual offerings to enhance our
members’ success.

The digital team is responsible both for the experience that connects our
members and the systems that drive our business. We build everything from
mobile applications to robust API services.

We’re a fast-moving team that operates like a startup within WeWork. We push
frequently, continually gather feedback from members, and only build what’s
necessary.

Requirements

You are fluent in one or more backend languages (Python, Perl, PHP, etc), with
experience in Ruby a plus, and stay up-to-date on best practices. You try to
future-proof everything you create by minimizing built-in assumptions, and
writing tests where appropriate You write DRY code You advocate the use of
MVC, templating, ORMs, and other techniques to save time and headaches You
know when to apply duct tape and when to rebuild

Personality

You want to work in a small, agile team You mentor other developers when
needed You work hard and don’t need much oversight You like variety in your
projects You want to be proud of what you do at your job

To apply please email us at digital-hiring+hn@wework.com

------
answers
Answers - St. Louis or Mountain View (VISA) Mobile Android Developer The
successful candidate will be part of an engineering team devoted to the design
and development of the Android and Google Glass applications, the backend API
systems and various supporting tools.

You will work closely with product and engineering management to satisfy user
interface requirements, and work with QA to design tests and walkthroughs. The
engineer will also work closely with the iOS team to provide consistent
feature set and user experiences across different platforms.

Responsibilities:

Design and implement new features in our Android mobile app. Responsible for
thorough testing of the Android app in different devices Contribute to
business and marketing strategies towards the goal of million downloads in
2014. Contribute to the design of UX and UI in the Android app Contribute to
the UX design and the technical implementations of the new Google Glass app.
Write thorough, comprehensive technical and high-level documentation Mentor
junior engineers in company standards and development practices to help them
become quality software developers Requirements:

3+ years programming experiences with Java 2+ year programming experience with
Android Detailed understandings of the Android ecosystem and the challenges in
testing. Proficient knowledge of the database technologies. MySQL preferred.
Proficient knowledge of the LAMP stack development. BS in Computer Science

Preferred: 5+ years experiences in JAVA 3+ years experiences in Android 1+
year experience in LAMP development MS in Computer Science.

What's the gig: Develop the technology that powers 180+ million monthly unique
visitors Collaborate within a team of fervent technology enthusiasts Work with
the largest internet players, building software that significantly impacts
vertical markets Fun and exciting atmosphere where hard work is recognized and
rewarded Compensation:

Highly competitive base salary + bonus + opportunity for Incentive Equity
Units (similar to stock options with favorable tax treatment)

Resumes/questions can be routed to abby.wilhelmi@answers.com.

------
namngology
Company: Kogan.com Location: Australia Position: Front-End Web Developer /
Responsive Master

What skills are we looking for? \- Clientside MVC frameworks (Backbone, Ember,
Angular) \- Clientside templating (Mustache, Handlebars, Hogan) \- Browser
module loaders (RequireJS, Browserify) \- Unit testing frameworks (Jasmine,
Mocha) \- Build tools (Grunt, Gulp) \- The usual JS libraries (jQuery,
underscore) \- Browser dev tools \- DOM event cycle (capturing, bubbling,
delegation) \- AJAX and asynchronous control flow (callbacks, promises) \-
HTML5, progressive enhancement and cross-browser compatibility and testing \-
Prototypal inheritance \- JS module patterns \- Pubsub, observer, emitter
patterns

~~~
aehmudh
I am interested in applying for this position. Can you please give the contact
details..

~~~
namngology
Hey there, please refer to the LinkedIn job ad:
[http://au.linkedin.com/jobs2/view/17553466](http://au.linkedin.com/jobs2/view/17553466)

------
frisco
Transcriptic: Full-stack developer (emphasis on frontend)

Menlo Park, CA

Transcriptic is "Amazon Web Services" for the life sciences. Rather than carry
out wet-lab experiments by hand, researchers can code up (or visually
configure) their experimental protocols and then run them in Transcriptic's
central, highly automated 'biocenter' in an on-demand way. Customers have no
upfront capital costs and pay for only what they use. Life science research
today is incredibly slow, error-prone, monotonous, and expensive with
researchers spending many hours a day every day just moving small volumes of
liquids from one place to another. We're building a long-term company to
completely change the way life science research and development is done.

We're looking for a highly talented full-stack web developer. On top of our
robotic work cells is a slew of internal services as well as a Rails app that
acts as our lab information management system and customer-facing UI.
Challenges range from building rich, interactive interfaces for composing
protocols to presenting analytical data generated by the lab back to the user.
We use d3, Backbone, and some CoffeeScript today, but you'd be free to choose
your own tools and libraries.

We're a rapidly growing startup (you'd be #18), but well funded ($6M) and have
customers at places like Harvard, Caltech, UCSF, and Stanford. You'd be able
to work on interesting science and hard technology in a small, all technical
team with lots of freedom and resources.

A biology background is preferred but not strictly necessary for outstanding
people.

Recent coverage:

\- [http://www.theverge.com/2013/12/18/5216738/inside-
transcript...](http://www.theverge.com/2013/12/18/5216738/inside-transcriptic-
the-secret-robot-lab-that's-shaking-up-science)

\- [http://techcrunch.com/2014/02/18/aws-for-life-science-
with-4...](http://techcrunch.com/2014/02/18/aws-for-life-science-with-4-1m-in-
the-bank-transcriptic-wants-to-reinvent-scientific-research/)

\- [http://gigaom.com/2014/07/15/genetic-researchers-have-a-
new-...](http://gigaom.com/2014/07/15/genetic-researchers-have-a-new-tool-in-
api-controlled-lab-robots/)

team at transcriptic.com

[https://www.transcriptic.com/](https://www.transcriptic.com/)

------
ttruett
Ambition (YCW14) - Chattanooga, TN

We believe that life is too short for work to feel small. Our software helps
metric-based employees have more fun, be more productive, and compete outside
the walls of their own office and company. Our data helps management coach
behavior and measure the correct things at the right levels (much easier said
than done).

Our stack is Python/Django, Postgres, and Extjs/React. We're scaling with
growth and looking to bring on the following positions:

\- Front-End Engineer

\- Data Visualization Engineer

\- Sysadmin

\- Sales

If interested feel free to reach out to careers@ambition.com with a brief
description of yourself and why you are interested. Interviews generally
consist of a small project using anonymized data and our open-source
libraries.

------
ipster
Kerros Health - [http://www.kerros.com](http://www.kerros.com) San Francisco,
CA, Remote OK

Mental health and well-being are fundamental to our collective and individual
ability as humans to think, emote, interact with each other, earn a living and
enjoy life. Mental health is an integral part of health; indeed, there is no
health without mental health.

Yet one in four adults in America suffers from a diagnosable mental disorder
in any given year.

At Kerros Health, we're rebranding mental healthcare and reimagining how it is
treated. Let's start a conversation and end the stigma around mental illness.

We're looking for iOS and Full Stack Web Engineers.

Please email me directly at: justin at kerros dot com

------
elado
Downtown Palo Alto, CA

Complete is looking for a lead Android engineer.

We are a new, fully funded startup located in downtown Palo Alto. Our goal is
to empower people to accomplish more by providing the motivation, information
and connections needed to complete tasks.

You will be joining our founding team to lead the development of the Android
product in a small, experienced, fast-paced team. Complete's technology stack
is cutting edge, utilizing and supporting Open Source projects.

[http://www.completeapp.com/](http://www.completeapp.com/)

Requirements:

\- Passionate about UI and UX

\- Experienced in building consumer apps

\- 4+ years of software development experience, 2+ years of Android
development

\- Deep understanding of Java and Android libraries

\- Loves open source

\- Ruby/Python/JavaScript

\- BDD & TDD

Apply: join@completeapp.com

------
Ashley_MeetMe
Leading social and chat app, MeetMe is looking for Devs to join our team!

Here at MeetMe we have an office full of passionate developers who get to work
on a thriving mobile application while creating new native stand alone apps,
participate in company hackathons, and even take breaks to play video games on
the big screen in our fully stocked kitchen.

Currently Open: _Software Engineer_ Sr. Android Developer / Architect _Sr. iOS
Developer / Architect _Network Engineer

Check out all descriptions:
[https://hire.jobvite.com/j?bj=onHUYfwG&s=HackerNews](https://hire.jobvite.com/j?bj=onHUYfwG&s=HackerNews)
Email: achiazza@meetme.com for more info.

------
rezendi
SEEKING FREELANCERS/EMPLOYEES - NYC preferred, but remote possible

HappyFunCorp ([http://happyfuncorp.com](http://happyfuncorp.com)) - We're
trying to find good developers, and we're also interested in designers and
project managers.

We do web and app development for a panoply of clients ranging from Fortune
500 to brand-new startups: right now the distribution is roughly 50-50. Most
frequently Android/iOS apps with a Rails-on-Heroku back end, though there's a
fair amount of other variety too.

We prefer people with a reasonable amount of experience under their belt, but
there are always exceptions. And we pay well.

If you're interested, email: jobs@happyfuncorp.com

------
dharma1
Canonical - Ubuntu - London, UK

We are hiring a London based Front End dev/prototyper to work on Ubuntu mobile
platform in our London office. Strong JavaScript/HTML/CSS and ideally QML/Qt
skills.

* Works within a team to collaborate in the design and delivery of prototypes * Implement prototypes based on wireframes * Rapidly iterate design changes * Design animations and transitions in collaboration with the team to support the prototype * Work with research to ensure prototypes are testable and instrumented accordingly * Prototyper will work on a number of platforms including HTML 5 and QML (QML experience desired but not essential, will train)

Please email me at jouni.helminen@canonical.com

------
squirrel
London, UK - Osper

We provide a real prepaid debit card for young people, aged 8 - 18, so they
can make their own decisions with money: in shops, online, at ATMs, and
abroad. Thousands of children have already signed up to our service.

But we not only give debit cards to young people - we are building a highly
automated financial system that gives them unparalleled service. Behaviour-
based security measures. Using and contributing to the best of open-source
tools. Fully automated continuous integration and deployment. Hackathons to
build the next big thing - what is that exactly? That's up to you.

We want to meet and work with geeks of all stripes - from sysadmins to server-
side devs, testers to mobile coders, data crunchers to security analysts -
with a broad and deep set of relevant skills. Some examples appear below but
we're excited to talk with you no matter what your technical profile is.

Back-end developer

* Writing well-tested, readable, robust code in any modern programming language. (We mainly use Python, but don't worry if you know something else better.)

* Designing semantically meaningful, self-documenting, intuitive APIs, especially for server-to-mobile interaction.

* Integrating with sloppy, poorly-documented, sometimes buggy APIs from vendors - and hiding the mess behind a clean interface to simplify everyone else's job.

* Building and extending a database schema that's meaningful, readable, and fast.

* Developing financial applications of any kind (but payment processing and PCI compliance win bonus points).

Front-end developer

* Designing and building amazing mobile and responsive-web experiences using HTML, CSS, and Javascript. Extra points for native app experience, especially with PhoneGap.

* Consuming APIs on a mobile device - and contributing to their design and improvement.

* Automating tests for mobile applications.

* Using the top tools for elegant, beautiful front-end design and coding - we're currently fans of SVGs, web fonts, and Photoshop.

------
LizHallFogCreek
NEW YORK CITY / SYSADMIN (FULL TIME) / FOG CREEK

Your application will be read by a real, live Systems Engineer.

Fog Creek Software is looking for experienced, unstoppable Systems
Administrators. On our team, you'll work with top-notch developers and support
engineers on the infrastructure behind our SaaS applications, FogBugz and Kiln
On Demand. You'll build tools and automation that will run the environment
while you sip lattes. You'll help tune the infrastructure and help plan for
future growth.

HOW TO APPLY:
[http://www.fogcreek.com/Jobs/SystemAdministrator/](http://www.fogcreek.com/Jobs/SystemAdministrator/)

------
adregan
29th St. Publishing (29.io) in New York City is looking for an Engineering
Manager and a Senior Product Designer.

A little bit about us:

29th Street Publishing is building a mobile app platform that changes the way
publishers produce, showcase, distribute, and monetize their work. Mobile app
design is an always-evolving practice — we are constantly reinventing new ways
to distribute and frame content, which requires deep collaboration across our
design and engineering teams. At its best, our work disappears into the
background and allows the publisher’s own content to shine.

More details can be found here: [http://29.io/jobs](http://29.io/jobs)

------
drpancake
Tradewave — [https://tradewave.net](https://tradewave.net) — New York City
(NYC)

We're building an algorithmic trading platform for cryptocurrencies. You write
your trading strategy in Python, backtest it against our historical data, then
run it live on any of the major exchanges. All in the browser.

Come and experience what it's like to be in on the ground floor at a promising
tech startup. We're less than six months old, backed up some of the best
investors in the crypto space, and already generating revenue.

More information: [https://tradewave.net/jobs/](https://tradewave.net/jobs/)

------
jacobheller
Full-stack developer | Casetext (YC S13) | Palo Alto, CA

E-mail us at jobs@casetext.com

We are looking for a full stack engineer with design talent to help us rethink
the way that people read, understand, and annotate texts.

Your mission will be to work with Casetext's full stack and take substantial
ownership over large parts of the code. (A sneak peek of the new site is at
[http://beta.casetext.com.](http://beta.casetext.com.))

We aren't looking for experience with a particular set of languages. Instead,
you should be comfortable collaborating with other engineers on a diverse
software architecture. Our front-end is a single-page AngularJS application
written with Jade and Less.js that uses Firebase, a cutting-edge real-time
datastore, to make the site incredibly fast and responsive. Our back-end stack
includes ElasticSearch, NodeJS, Go, and Python.

ABOUT CASETEXT

Casetext's mission is to make all the world's laws free and understandable. We
have amassed an enormous database of legal texts, starting with over two
million U.S. judicial opinions. A community of law professors, lawyers, law
students, and citizens are adding insight and explanations. Casetext is
disrupting an $8 billion legal research market currently controlled by a
duopoly (Westlaw and LexisNexis) that has barricaded quality legal information
behind a paywall. This is an opportunity to be an early employee at a rising
start-up, take on a lot of responsibility, and play a substantial role in the
future of the company. We are extremely selective with who we hire, but we
make sure that our early team-members are well compensated in equity, salary,
benefits, and quality of work.

You’ll be working with engineers from Google and IBM, the president of the
Stanford Law Review, and former practicing attorneys from Yale’s and
Stanford’s law schools. We are a Y Combinator company (Summer 2013) and have
raised a seed round of over $1.8 million.

Perks include health/vision/dental, meals and snacks covered, and transit.
We're in Palo Alto, blocks from the Cal. Ave. Caltrain.

E-mail us at jobs@casetext.com.

------
bpowers
Charlotte, NC - FULLTIME, INTERN We’re building mobile payment solutions for
parking and transit! No more coins or cash! We’re a small team growing fast
and ready to bring on a more developers to push things faster. We've found the
best way to form a relationship is through our programming challenge. Just
show us your skills. (dont care to much for resumes!)
[http://easypparking.com/www/PassportProgrammingTest/](http://easypparking.com/www/PassportProgrammingTest/)

Feel free to reach out if you have questions! If you need motivation to
complete the challenge email me.

Cheers, Brad brad@passportparking.com

------
a_bergie
SnapEngage - [http://snapengage.com](http://snapengage.com) \- Front-End/UX
Software Engineer - Berlin, Germany or Boulder, CO

SnapEngage is a fast growing live chat solution for the web. We are an
Internet startup (TechStars 2009) with offices in Boulder, Colorado and
Berlin, Germany where everybody has a huge stake in the company’s success. We
are customer funded and profitable. We’re committed to creating products that
make peoples’ lives better and changing the way companies interact with their
customers.

[http://snapengage.com/front-end-and-ux-software-
engineer/](http://snapengage.com/front-end-and-ux-software-engineer/)

What you'll do:

    
    
      * Create beautiful UI with millions of daily views on mobile and desktop
      * Lead UI/UX projects 
      * Research and promote new technologies to help improve our development processes
      * Contribute ideas to improve our service and software
      * Maintain and improve existing functionality
      * Spend a few hours a week chatting with customers
      * Participate in daily stand-up meetings with our global team
    

What you know:

    
    
      * Wizardly UI design skills and able to implement them in JavaScript, HTML and CSS
      * Mastery of JavaScript frameworks like Backbone, Underscore, D3
      * Excellent written communication skills in English, other languages a plus
      * Ability to write clean, efficient code
      * Quick learner, team player, positive attitude
      * Experience with Google AppEngine, GWT, Eclipse is a plus
      * Allowed to work in Germany (EU citizen or work visa holder) or in the USA
    

Awesome benefits of working at SnapEngage:

    
    
      * Work from home part of the week
      * Gain-share plan
      * Yearly team building trip to exotic locations
      * Opportunity to make great ideas come to life
      * Work with an awesome multicultural team
    

Check out our Jobs page for other positions too -
[http://snapengage.com/jobs](http://snapengage.com/jobs)

Come chat with us at [http://snapengage.com](http://snapengage.com) if you're
interested!

------
Katelyn
Defy Ventures - backend software engineer- NYC We’re a rapidly-growing startup
solving a problem most people never think about.

At Defy, our mission is simple. We help formerly incarcerated men and women
become legal entrepreneurs by taking them through a rigorous blended learning
program.

At Defy, we believe men with criminal histories:

\- Represent America’s most overlooked talent pool \- Are some of the
scrappiest and most accomplished entrepreneurs and salesmen \- Share skills
and talents with top business leaders

More here about the role here :[http://defyventures.tumblr.com/lead-
engineer](http://defyventures.tumblr.com/lead-engineer)

------
komrade
Student Loan Hero ([https://studentloanhero.com](https://studentloanhero.com))
- New York, NY / Santiago, Chile - Full time

We're on a mission to help 42 million Americans manage their student loans
smarter. Student Loan Hero is an unbiased solution to organize, manage, and
repay your student loans.

We're looking for an excellent front-end developer (JavaScript, CoffeeScript,
AngularJS, CSS/HTML5 and familiarity with Ruby On Rails), it will be great if
you have some financial background. We're a small team and you'll have a large
impact on company culture.

Email paul@studentloanhero.com to apply.

------
Flemlord
FinFolio - Denver, CO (DTC)

FinFolio builds portfolio management software for large professional wealth
managers. Currently hiring C#/WPF/SQL stack developers. Immediate openings for
two entry level (or a few years experience) developers. We are looking for
smart, capable people. Fun company, great office with foosball, video games,
big monitors, Aeron chairs, free soda, etc.

More info here: [http://www.finfolio.com/aboutus/Pages/Entry-level-C-SQL-
WPF-...](http://www.finfolio.com/aboutus/Pages/Entry-level-C-SQL-WPF-
Developer.aspx)

Email a resume to me (founder/CEO) mattabar (at) finfolio.com.

------
kevinsf90
Workday Inc. - Data Scientist (full time) - San Francisco

We are looking for some smart data scientists to join my team at Workday.

In particular, we're seeking a curious, out of the box thinker and
interdisciplinary data scientist to work as an applied machine learner and
algorithm designer. You will bring your expertise to efficiently extract
patterns and insights from millions of rows of transactional data to help
optimize our workflow and come up with data-driven products using machine
learning to help customers in optimizing their business.

About the Team As part of the Data Science team, you will partner directly
with the core decision makers at Workday to help optimize customer experience
and help answer business questions. You will work with some of the smartest
data scientists to analyze user transaction data and build machine learning
models to optimize search, recommendation and personalization across the suite
of Workday products including HR, Financials, Payroll and others. You will
work on delivering actionable insights and predictive models to help answer
business questions around organizational and employee performance.

Responsibilities • Proficient in translating unstructured business problems
into an abstract mathematical framework. • Excited to learn and apply new
methodologies in the intersection of applied machine learning, computer
science and statistics and make approximations where needed to build scalable
algorithms. • Excellent interpersonal and communication skills and ability to
convey concise and actionable story through data to different parts of the
company.

Requirements • MS/PhD degree in Statistics, Computer Science, Operations
Research or related field. • 2+ years of work experience with proven track
record of data science and/or algorithmic development. • Proficiency in at
least one high level programming language like Java, Scala, Python or C++. •
Experience in large scale data analysis in Pig, Hive or Spark is a plus. •
Proficiency in atleast one statistical modeling tools from among R, Matlab or
Weka is a plus. • Experience in predictive analytics and machine learning
algorithms especially for supervised (e.g. SVM, Logistic Regression, Boosting)
and unsupervised (e.g. k-means, LDA, EM) methods.

For more information and to apply, see our job posting here
[http://www.workday.com/company/careers/job_description.php?i...](http://www.workday.com/company/careers/job_description.php?id=JR06621#.U9w9NoAvCyt)

Feel free to reach out to me for any questions at kevin.tham@workday.com

------
scattaneo
Aruba Networks (AirWave group) | Sunnyvale, CA

senior front end / full stack engineer

You've worked with modern JS frameworks such as Backbone / Angular / Ember /
Closure. You've worked on a team of at least 3 people. You know JavaScript and
one server side scripting language (Perl / Python / Ruby). If this fits you,
we want you to help build the UI and APIs for AirWave. AirWave is Aruba's
software solution for managing and monitoring the health and usage of massive
WiFi deployments. That means building APIs that expose the data we collect
about the network and then UI dashboards to present the health of the network
in different ways. If this sounds interesting, but you don't have a lot of JS
experience we still want to talk to you.

Aruba Networks is a leader in providing enterprise-scale WLAN/edge networking
products. Our customers include major universities, giant tech companies, and
international retail stores with deployments numbering thousands of access
points and tens of thousands of wireless devices.

We practice Agile/extreme programming with short release cycles in a fun,
relaxed atmosphere that feels very much like working for a startup -- except
without the long hours, and with all the benefits of being part of a larger
company (401k, ESPP, open vacation, ability to visit apropos technical
conferences, free pizza).

But enough about us, what about you?

You must have a solid grasp of computer science/software engineering concepts,
including common data structures and algorithms and object-oriented design.
You must also be familiar with at least one flavor of Linux (preferably
CentOS/RHEL) and be completely at home on the UNIX command line.

Nice-to-haves: the more of these you can check off, the better:

\- version control systems (preferably svn) \- SQL databases (preferably
Postgres) \- web stack (HTML, CSS, JavaScript, Ajax, Apache) \- web frameworks
(especially ExpressJS) \- desire for life long learning. \- passion for craft
beer \- ability guide a nerf dart to its target

To apply, please send your resume in plain text or PDF format only to airwave-
resumes (at) arubanetworks.com

------
emcienjobs
Emcien - Atlanta, GA - Linus System Administrator

Emcien develops four products based on a patented pattern-detection engine.
Using the discrete mathematical concept of sparse matrix graphs, these
applications solve problems in manufacturing, retail, and law enforcement.
This approach, plus big data sets, create challenging problems for our
Operations and Engineering teams.

Job Post: [http://careers.stackoverflow.com/jobs/63478/linux-system-
adm...](http://careers.stackoverflow.com/jobs/63478/linux-system-
administrator-emcien)

Company: [http://emcien.com](http://emcien.com)

No Remote Work

~~~
emcienjobs
*Linux System Administrator

------
lamplightr
Uken Games in downtown Toronto - [http://www.uken.com](http://www.uken.com)

Uken is always looking for talented developers to help us build amazing mobile
games. We are a profitable startup experiencing massive growth, with hundreds
of thousands of players a day across iOS, Android, and Facebook.

In particular, we are looking for a front-end web developer with a passion for
pixel perfect user experiences. Uken is at the forefront of HTML5 development
and is creating highly performant browsed based games. AngularJS experience is
a plus but not required.

If you are interested, please email me directly, mark at uken.com

------
devd
Back-End Engineer at Vessel (Mountain View, CA)

We are building the next generation of Mobile Personalization and Analytics.
You have the opportunity to become a part of the core engineering team. This
role is for engineer number 3 on our team, so this is a high impact and high
ownership opportunity.

You are smart and hard-working with a background in Computer Science. You like
to work on big-data and problems at scale. You will be building distributed
systems capable of handling billions of events per day. Having experience in
any or all of Python/Java, Distributed systems, Redis & Android/iOS is a plus.

Email - dev+jobsyc@vessel.io

------
tdsnyc
AMAZON

IRVINE Executive Level - Amazon Fresh - Director, Software Development 10+
years engineering leadership experience (40 people +) Strong technical chops
Ability to dive deep and tackle complex challenges

IRVINE Leadership Level - Amazon Fresh Senior Manager, Software Development
Ability to deliver complex solutions to unique, giant scale challenges Front
end and back end engineering chops Managed upward of 10 engineers

SEATTLE - Niche technology executive & leadership positions for both
confidential and leading edge products for Amazon

Email me for more information: Tracy Saunders, Leadership Recruiter at Amazon
tdsnyc@gmail.com

www.linkedin.com/in/tsrecruiter

------
suamorales
ProtonMail just broke Indiegogo's Software fundraising record
([https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/protonmail/x/8319469](https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/protonmail/x/8319469))

We are hiring technical and non-technical positions (CAMBRIDGE, MA):

| Email Expert | System Administrator | Security Expert | Lead Web Designer |
Customer Service Representative | Lead Angular Developer | Senior Android
Developer

More info: [https://protonmail.ch/pages/join-
us](https://protonmail.ch/pages/join-us) email: careers[at]protonmail.ch

------
geori
Leadify - Jackson, MS -
[http://leadify.net/careers.html](http://leadify.net/careers.html)

Backend Engineer \- APIs and Services written in Ruby (Sinatra) \- Upcoming
Projects: RBAC, Backend for Customer Portal, Facebook Integration

Sr Backend Engineer (NLP, some ML) \- Implement surfacing algorithm over the
Twitter firehose. Detect links, trends, etc for a recommendation engine.

Sr Backend Engineer (Knowledge Graph and Templating Language) \- Improve our
templating language (more variety and better quality) \- Improve our
templating engine (better analytics and performance)

Interested? Send us an email at jobs@leadify.net

------
jdotjdot
The Campus Job - New York, NY Reach out to: joinus at thecampusjob dot com

Our early-stage startup aims to change the way students make money and get
work during school. Two years ago, we created a prototype as a side project
for fun (no marketing or maintenance), and since then, we’ve have had clients
from Fortune 500s to well-known startups sign up for and use our service.
However, we’ve decided to quit our cushy jobs at Google + McKinsey, and
instead focus on growing this to be bigger and better than ever before… and we
need your help. Our new website (with a much larger mission than before) is
launching to the public in 1-2 weeks, so we need someone who can join our team
as soon as possible (ideally in the next 1-2 months) to help build out cool
new features for our quickly growing userbase.

We’re looking for a front-end developer to be the final founding member of our
team. You should be experienced with or excited to learn AngularJS. You’ll
work closely with our CTO, and we even hope that you can eventually take over
the title and managing the entire engineering team as we continue to hire.
You’d start by working with the CTO on growing the site, then quickly moving
on to your favorite of the other exciting projects we have planned, involving
cutting-edge web design, machine learning, natural language processing, and
more. The back-end of the site is built in Django with Python, and knowledge
of it is not required, though familiarity with Django or Rails could be
helpful.

The New York-based team of four includes co-founders from McKinsey and Google,
as well as the best salespeople and marketers in the business. We’re really
fun, and incredibly diverse. Our interests range from traveling and cooking to
hacking to beer-brewing.

We look forward to hearing from you, so please reach out if you’re interested
in learning more!

The Must-Haves: * Degree in CS or equivalent experience (we’re happy to take a
look at your code!) * Front-end web development experience, including mobile-
friendly pages * Experience with Javascript and CSS3 * Experience with or an
appetite to become the expert in AngularJS * A love of college

The Nice-To-Haves: * Being in New York * Knowledge of Python * Familiarity
with an MVC framework like Django or Rails

------
mrcwinn
__________________________________________________________PUT YOUR NAME ON
EVERY LINE OF CODE __ __ __ __ __ __ __ __ __ __ __ __ __ __ __ __ __ __ __ __
__ __ __ __ __ __ __ __ __

Company: Creative Market (Acquired: Autodesk) Location: Pier 9 Workshop, San
Francisco, CA Job Type: Full Time Relocation: Relocation benefits and visa
sponsorship available

Founded by three YC alums, Creative Market is building the world's marketplace
for design content.

We're proud to be a part of Autodesk's 27,000 square foot Pier 9 workshop,
surrounded by passionate makers and artists ( Take a tour of our workshop:
[http://goo.gl/6gLhMf](http://goo.gl/6gLhMf) ).

Our small engineering team of four is looking for passionate full stack web
engineers to help us build, ship and iterate on new and existing features.

Our Culture/Style:

* Agile approach, democratic environment, hands off management style

* We like to work on what makes us the most happy; you get to help decide what projects you work on

* We're big on automation and love building growth features

* You own end-to-end what you build

Under the hood stuff:

* LAMP stack (PHP), HTML5, CSS3, JavaScript (JQuery, Backbone, require.js)

* Clean Git flow for version control

* Daily code pushes

* No Q/A manager (that's you)

If you're interested in starting a conversation, please email:
Tyler@creativemarket.com

or

apply here: [https://creativemarket.com/jobs](https://creativemarket.com/jobs)

Take a tour of our workshop: [http://goo.gl/6gLhMf](http://goo.gl/6gLhMf)

Check out our community: www.creativemarket.com

------
leif
Tokutek, Boston, MA and New York, NY
[http://www.tokutek.com/careers](http://www.tokutek.com/careers)

We build and sell high-performance databases TokuDB and TokuMX.

We are hiring:

\- Inside Sales Exec

\- QA Engineer

\- Tech Support Engineer

\- Product Manager

\- Technical Writers (contract)

We are currently growing our customer base almost too fast with TokuMX, so we
are expanding on sales, support, and documentation. For the engineering
positions, MongoDB experience is preferred but any database experience is
good.

For engineering, email myself (leif@tokutek.com) or Tim Callaghan
(tim@tokutek.com) with a resume and say hi. For sales and marketing, email
sales@ or marketing@. Referral bonuses available!

------
honoredb
East Coast, West Coast, UK, Japan: Medidata Solutions is always hiring for a
variety of technical and non-technical positions. We're an established company
with something like 50% market share in the clinical trial industry, helping
to make drug trials faster, cheaper, and more reliable. All listings:
[http://jobvite.com/m?3EOtAgwg](http://jobvite.com/m?3EOtAgwg) Or come write
hypermedia microservices in Ruby with me in New York City:
[http://jobvite.com/m?3WRtAgwB](http://jobvite.com/m?3WRtAgwB)

------
whost49
Aclima - [http://www.aclima.io](http://www.aclima.io) \- San Francisco, CA

==========

Aclima is an early-stage company based in San Francisco that designs and
deploys distributed, large-scale sensor networks to empower people with
actionable environmental quality data. Our end-to-end solutions collect,
process and analyze real-time streaming data from thousands of sensors,
enabling a level of environmental awareness that has never been possible
before. We believe our technologies can redefine the way we imagine and manage
our buildings, communities, and cities, helping us improve our collective
well-being.

We are looking for passionate engineers to help build, scale, and improve our
platform. We have no required list of skills or years of experience. Instead,
we’re looking for engineers who are smart and get things done. Our engineering
culture values rapid iteration, continuous improvement, and as much automation
as is sensible. We work in a relaxed, purpose-driven atmosphere with flexible
hours and competitive perks.

Positions open:

* Full-time Backend Engineer

Our stack includes: Python, Git, MariaDB, Cassandra, Nginx, NSQ, Redis,
Ansible

* Full-time Frontend Engineer

\- solid understanding of core JavaScript, HTML5 and CSS3

\- experience building well-structured web applications

\- a passion for user-driven interaction design and delightful user
experiences

\- excitement about data visualization, mobile design, and responsive design

* Full-time UI/UX Designer

\- At least 2-3 years of experience who has heavy UX chops and expertise in
CSS-based design, peppered with JavaScript-based interaction
design/development.

\- Someone who is excited and passionate about data visualization, mobile
design, and responsive design and has strong opinions about all three.

* Full-time DevOps Engineer

\- Debian/Ubuntu, Jenkins, Locust, JMeter, Google Cloud/AWS, Ansible
experience a plus

==========

If you’re up for the challenge, contact us: jobs@aclima.io

------
inklesspen
NYC: Front End (JS/CSS/HTML) and/or Python Engineers. Also, Test Engineers.

Axial enables small-to-medium-size companies to connect with advisors and
sources of capital at a scale not possible in the offline world. We use
Python, PostgreSQL, Backbone, and Angular.js. We have automated tests for many
things.

We're located in the Flatiron district near Union Square. Well funded and
growing fast.

Email me (jon.rosebaugh@axial.net) with any questions or take a look at our
careers page:
[http://www.axial.net/about/careers/](http://www.axial.net/about/careers/)

------
benpapillon
Umbel — Austin, TX

Umbel is building the infrastructure by which companies own, control and
access their consumer-centric data. Our platform enables customers to leverage
their data rights and create tangible business value.

We take employee satisfaction and growth seriously. We also expect a lot in
return. We are currently seeking top-notch talent to join our fast-growing and
dynamic engineering organization at several positions:

* Operations engineers

* Python developers

* Web developers

More information about Umbel and the opportunities we have available:
[https://www.umbel.com/engineering/](https://www.umbel.com/engineering/)

------
drewsimon
OrderMyGear — Dallas, TX (Full-time) Full-stack Software Engineer

Come join us at OrderMyGear (OMG!) and play a pivotal role in a rapidly
changing industry. You will be part of a small but growing development team,
making a direct impact on the development process and culture.

We’re building our platform with tools like Go, PHP, Node, Ember, MongoDB, and
other exciting technologies (we always pick the right tool for the job).

More information: [http://blog.ordermygear.com/job-opportunity-software-
enginee...](http://blog.ordermygear.com/job-opportunity-software-engineer/)

------
alq
Datadog is hiring ([http://jobs.datadoghq.com](http://jobs.datadoghq.com))

Location: New York (including REMOTE, VISA)

We are an infrastructure monitoring company with a number of customers that
are YC alumni. Well-funded (post-B) with real recurring revenue. And hard
technical problems to solve.

Jobs: * dev: golang, front-end, back-end, "data science" engineers * ops: site
reliability engineers * support engineers (great for people who want to hone
their software development skills)

Details ([http://jobs.datadoghq.com](http://jobs.datadoghq.com))

------
murtza
Marketo ([http://www.marketo.com/](http://www.marketo.com/))

Locations: San Mateo, Portland, Atlanta, Tel Aviv, Dublin

Background: Marketo provides easy-to-use, powerful and complete marketing
software that propels fast-growing small companies and global enterprises,
turning marketing from a cost center into a revenue driver.

Roles: Software Engineer, Solutions Consultant, Product Manager, Account
Executive

Apply: [http://jobvite.com/m?3ovuAgwI](http://jobvite.com/m?3ovuAgwI)

=========================================

Any questions? Please email me at mmanzur@marketo.com

------
georgespencer
Rentify - London or North East - Full Time - Rentify.com

We're looking for full-stack Rails engineers to join our growing team. We are
40 people passionate about building a world where it's easy to rent out your
property without the huge fees of letting agents.

Our engineering team moves quickly and with a great deal of autonomy in its
work. We're looking for junior, midweight, and senior engineers.

We're looking for strong Ruby and/or Rails, JavaScript, and HTML/CSS.

Our investors include Balderton Capital and Karl Peterson.

Email our CTO David Tilleyshort on david@rentify.com and let's talk.

------
JimboOmega
Passare - San Francisco

Software Engineer

Thoughtful Leadership

Are you a thoughtful software engineer who enjoys working on agile, effective
projects? Do you have an entrepreneurial streak coupled with a commitment to
hitting your benchmarks? Do you want to work with a prolific team? If your
mind set matches ours, we want to talk to you!

About Us

Passare is a funded early stage startup. We seek engineers to grow our
software team on an exciting, green-field project to deliver an industry-
changing B2B application, followed by a B2C ‘social’ component that will
affect the legacy of peoples’ lives. Applying Agile development practices,
coupled with Ruby-on-Rails, and using the best tools available, we are quickly
building a great product and a great team.

About You

We’re interested in finding the right person. It’s better to find someone with
the right attitude and aptitude; we’ll invest in your skills if it’s not a
perfect match. We expect a positive attitude towards difficult challenges,
whether code or schedule based. You must be self-motivated, enjoy working in a
team environment, and love building something that will change things in a
positive way.

Required Skills / Experience

• 2+ years professional experience, preferably at an early stage company •
Enough experience with Ruby on Rails so you can hit the ground running •
Experience with one or more applications in a production environment with real
customers • Working knowledge of agile development practices • Understanding
of the basics: OO software, Linux, SQL, NoSQL, and basic sysadmin skills •
Experience with one or more cloud computing platforms • Excellent
communication skills, both written and verbal • A computer science degree or
equivalent experience

Bonus – One of the following

• Delivery of one or more mobile apps, for iOS or Android • Knowledge of
database scaling • Web analytics experience

Benefits

• Competitive compensation plan including equity • Great location in San
Francisco’s financial district with easy access to BART • Medical and dental
benefits

This is a full time, salaried position.

Contact Jonathan@passare.com

------
krishna_sh
Nimble Storage: Essential Functions:

    
    
        Influence the overall vision and direction of the product and provide valuable technical input.
        Responsible for working on new initiatives and features in CASL file system, Protocols and Performance.
        Work with the CTO, product management and architects to crystalize new product requirements.
        Create architectural and functional specs and other design documentation.
        Responsible for designing, coding, testing and debugging components in Nimble Storage’s data services group.
        Work with other data services teams, QA, customer support and platform team to solve complex customer and release issues.
        Provide guidance to management and participate in technical communication with customers.
        Work collaboratively and guide other engineers.
    

Requirements:

    
    
        BS in CS or EE required. MS degree preferred with at least 10 years of experience in software design and development
        Must have very strong system programming background with C/C++ for large enterprise class software.
        Must have proficiency with data structures, algorithms and multi-threaded programming
        Must have in depth knowledge of OS internals.
        Must be capable of debugging issues in multi-threaded and clustered environments.
        Prior experience in leading one or more of the following areas is a huge plus:
            Data-path on large and complex modules.
            Distributed Systems, Clustering or HA
            Memory management, Virtualization or De-duplication
            Replication, QoS, Storage Protocols (iSCSI/SCSI, FC, NFS, CIFS).
            Performance tuning and modeling
            Use of Performance analysis tools e.g. Oprofile, gprof.
        Experience in developing enterprise software products, passion for quality and excellent software engineering practices.
        Experience providing technical leadership to small-medium size engineering teams is a plus.
        Ability to write clear and articulate functional and design specifications
        Ability to work independently and manage multiple priorities in a fast-paced environment and take on a variety of roles as needed
        Ability to convert vague project ideas into detailed high level and bottoms up effort estimates.
    

[http://www.nimblestorage.com/company/careers.php](http://www.nimblestorage.com/company/careers.php)

------
Killah911
__Company: __Alidyne Corporation

 __Location: __Melbourne, FL

 __Looking for: __(Full Time) Kickass C++ developers for doing work on
SpaceFlight and other really cool embedded projects on location in Melbourne,
FL. (experiments for space station, WiFi on Airplanes)

 __About: __Small team <20, mostly kickass devs, including CEO. Looking for
top quality & pay well for it. Quite the opposite of big soulless corporation.
Small, fun team, cool space, and fast growing.... 10 mins from the beach!

EDIT: if interested, please e-mail: HNjob@alidyne.com

~~~
zerr
I guess security clearance, background check, US citizenship requirement and
etc bullshit applies, right?

------
bluellama
Secure Mission Solutions - REMOTE

We're looking for a senior developer to join our team. We are a team of about
nine developers plus a full-time DevOps person. We work from home and
communicate via text and video chat. We work 40-hour weeks with flexible
hours, but we try to overlap as much as possible with 10am-4pm Eastern Time.
We are currently working on about eight different projects, each written in
one or more of five different programming languages. These projects are small,
ranging from one to three developers each. Everyone works on at least two
different projects, so we all need to be competent in more than one language.
Some of us started as system adminstrators and later became software
developers. Others are pure developers with solid Unix/Linux skills.

We're looking for someone who meets the following qualifications:

\- Either 5 years experience as a developer or you can show that you're an
exceptional candidate

\- Comfortable with and enjoys working in C/C++ plus at least one of the
following: Python, Java, PHP, Perl

\- Experience developing in both Linux and Windows

\- Knowledge of version control software (Git preferred)

\- Proficiency writing automated tests

\- Doesn't mind working on more than one project at a time

\- Continues to improve your development skills and don't just rely on what
you already know

\- Able to work autonomously but not afraid to ask for help when you need it

\- US citizen, live in the US and are able to obtain a security clearance

The following experience would be a plus:

\- Familiarity with MIT Kerberos (big plus)

\- Other programming languages: Ruby, Clojure, Scala, JavaScript, etc.

\- Relational databases, especially MySQL or PostgreSQL

\- Agile software development

\- Computer security (CISSP or Security+ would be great)

\- Web page design

\- Mobile application development

\- System administration experience

If you are interested, please get in touch: pjewing [at]
securemissionsolutions [dot] com

------
scottschulthess
Zipcar is hiring software engineers! Help improve car sharing and bring Zipcar
to new markets.

Ruby/Rails, Backbone/RequireJS/Bower/Grunt/Gulp. Make products that your
friends and family will use.

[https://www.zipcar.com/](https://www.zipcar.com/)

Software engineer:
[http://jobvite.com/m?3W4RAgwc](http://jobvite.com/m?3W4RAgwc) Senior software
engineer: [http://jobvite.com/m?3t5RAgwK](http://jobvite.com/m?3t5RAgwK)

------
helloshow
SVP Engineering for Rails Application

Remote or South Florida

Hello Show is an automated appointment scheduling tool and messaging platform
for real estate agents and their clients. Hello Show eliminates the need for
expensive call centers, secretaries, and the endless game of phone tag between
agents. Hello Show brings transparency and simplicity into the property
showing and communication process. Our product automates routing and creates a
paperless and efficient showing experience for all parties involved.

Agents participating in our closed beta have used the product with much
success. Typical responses and feedback have ranged between “How do I download
this product now?” to “This is absolutely amazing!” We have customers lined up
for the launch, with one even saying “promise us that you will give this to us
first, before anyone else."

Our team consists of 2 of the top 100 Ruby on Rails contributors, one of the
top 10 realtors in South Florida, a market research expert, and an additional
senior and one junior engineer. The team is great and entirely remote.

Compensation package will include salary and equity, as we want the individual
to be driven by our long term success. Relocation is optional, but preferred.

The individual needs to be adept in managing and working with a remote team.
We are having a lot of success with our remote team, and it will grow to be a
real competitive advantage.

To apply, send us an email at team @ helloshow.com

Technical:

• Ruby on Rails expert

• Expert writing and interfacing with APIs

• Strong to expert with Javascript

• Knows a bit about everything

• Eager to learn new skills as needed

Role:

• Experienced with and excited about managing a remote team

• Skilled at creating and refining organizational processes and structure for
development team

• Obsessed with the details

• Focused on writing maintainable code

• Knows when to build internally and knows when to outsource

• Love of building products that people love

• Loves learning about everything

~~~
xpop2027
Where in south florida?

~~~
auston
Jose! I didn't know you were on HN!

------
ynavot
Dynamic Yield ([http://www.dynamicyield.com/](http://www.dynamicyield.com/))

Locations: Tel Aviv, London, New York

Background: Dynamic Yield offers a SaaS-based solution for automated
conversion optimization, A/B testing and real-time website personalization,
for retailers, marketers and publishers.

Roles: DevOps Engineer, Front-end Developer, Full Stack Developer, Digital
Marketing Evangelist.

More information:
[http://www.dynamicyield.com/jobs/](http://www.dynamicyield.com/jobs/)

------
vietor
cielo24 -- Santa Barbara, CA -- Fulltime Developer

cielo24 (www.cielo24.com) is a technology startup in the online media space
located in downtown Santa Barbara. Leveraging automation and crowdsourcing, we
create high quality media data including captions, timed transcripts, indexes
and video intelligence for clients in the online education, enterprise and
entertainment industries. We are developing the next generation media
experience to help clients maximize the value of their media content.

Job Description: We're looking to expand capacity in a number of roles across
the dev team; frontend engineers, backend engineers, QA managers, and UX
designers are all welcome. You will play a pivotal role in developing our
cloud based media data platform while while working with other highly skilled
developers.

Minimum requirements: • Bachelor's Degree • Computer Science or related major
• 5+ years professional coding experience, or significant projects of note •
Experience in at least one of the following areas: HTML5 web applications,
RESTful API development, workflow/queuing software, automated testing/build
tools, video/audio encoding, and Automated Speech Recognition (ASR) • Good
interpersonal and communication skills, with a strong attention to detail • A
unique and much desired "just get things done right" mentality

Ideal candidate has experience with: • Working in a small team of developers •
Knowledge of Python or JavaScript

Drop us a line at devs@cielo24.com

------
cerberusnyc
x.ai, an artificial intelligence powered personal assistant (NYC)
[https://x.ai/jobs](https://x.ai/jobs) Web Application and Backend Engineers

At x.ai, we are a venture backed startup located in New York City. We are
building a software that schedules meetings for our customers automatically
without subjecting them to the typical back and forth over email negotiating
when and where to meet someone. We are looking for smart, self-motivated, and
enthusiastic individuals to join us on the journey in building the artificial
intelligence of the future. You’ll get to work side by side with a small team
of serial entrepreneurs moving at breakneck speed.

\-------- A Web Application Engineer will

Evolve Human-Machine interaction to improve data collection for our
information-hungry AI Develop clever ways to capture both implicit and
explicit human preferences Participate in design and implementation of new
features Evolve frontend architecture Integrate with various external APIs

\-------- A Backend Engineer will

Build, evolve and scale out infrastructure to ingest, process and extract
meaning out of free form text Jump between architecture, implementation,
infrastructure management, and firefighting Design and build a system that
enables seamless human-machine interactions Solve various optimization and
constraint problems related to coordinating people’s schedules and preferences
Integrate with various external APIs Constantly improve our development
processes and tools to reduce friction from idea to deployment

------
TitanOfTech
======= Funded by top investors and lead by Stanford CS Alums, Bitco is
democratizing global access to Bitcoin. We’re solving problems not only on the
tech and UI/UX front, but also in regulation, fraud, AML policy, etc.

Openings: \- Full Stack Engineer \- Senior Ruby Engineer \- Front-end
Engineer/Designer \- Android \- iOS

Info: \- San Francisco Remote-friendly (within US) \- Pls reach out to
eric@bitinc.org for more info.

Culture: \- Ridiculously passionate about crypto-currencies and ฿TC \- Ship
code \- Work hard play hard

------
erre
Layar - [https://www.layar.com/](https://www.layar.com/) \- Amsterdam (The
Netherlands)

We're hiring Python developers, QA engineers and DevOps engineers :)

The full job descriptions are at
[https://www.layar.com/about/jobs/](https://www.layar.com/about/jobs/) . But,
in short, we're looking for passionate, talented engineers to help us shape
the augmented reality landscape.

Apply at the link above, or drop me a line at rbp at layar.com.

------
pragueexpat
New Jersey - REMOTE from within U.S. (most of team is remote) Heavy AngularJS,
Node.js, SQL Server Healthcare IT position, Contract to full-time if desired
Help build front-end components for an established and very successful Health
IT company. We are in over 250 hospitals in the U.S. Our developers are
experts in Javascript and very self-motivated. Must have E&O insurance (we're
talking HIPAA rules level of confidentiality here) Send me your info:
lee@medactionplan.com

------
bjelkeman-again
Akvo.org - Tech doc writer - Amsterdam, NL - Full/part time

Akvo is a non-profit, open-source, SaaS provider for organisations working
with international development and increasingly with governments in Africa and
Asia. We have hubs in DC, LON, AMS, STO, HEL, OUA, NBO, DEL, DPS, CBR.

Akvo is looking for a technical writer to lead the creation of information
that helps people use our tools.

[http://akvo.org/about-us/working-at-akvo/](http://akvo.org/about-us/working-
at-akvo/)

------
michaelhoffman
Princess Margaret Cancer Centre: Postdoctoral fellowships in computational
biology and machine learning -
[http://pmgenomics.ca/hoffmanlab/join/](http://pmgenomics.ca/hoffmanlab/join/)

Toronto, ON

The Hoffman Lab at the Princess Margaret Cancer Centre, seeks new members for
our team. We develop machine learning techniques to better understand
chromatin biology. These models and algorithms transform high-dimensional
functional genomics data into interpretable patterns and lead to new
biological insight. A key focus of the lab is to train a new generation of
computational biologists.

We seek postdoctoral fellows for several projects in computational genomics
and machine learning. Selected projects include:

1\. Integrating epigenomic and sequence data to better understand human gene
regulation.

2\. Creating models of transcription factor binding that allow us to predict
the effects of perturbations.

3\. Developing deep learning techniques to find novel behavior in multiple
functional genomics datasets.

 _Required qualifications_ : Doctorate in computational biology, computer
science, electrical engineering, statistics, or physics, obtained within the
last five years. Submitted first-author or joint first-author papers in
genomics or machine learning research. Experience in scientific programming in
a Unix environment.

 _Not required, but preferred qualifications_ : Experience with epigenomics
and graphical models. Published first-author papers in peer-reviewed journals
or refereed conference proceedings. Experience programming in Python, R, C,
and C++.

 _Benefits_ : Effective 27 December 2014: Includes extended medical insurance,
dental insurance, maternity benefits (15 weeks), parental benefits (additional
35 weeks), Canada Pension Plan contributions, and employment insurance.

We will consider candidates who need a VISA to work in Canada.

 _To apply_ : We will accept applications until the position is filled. Please
submit a CV, a PDF of your best paper, and the names, email addresses, and
phone numbers of three references to the address at
[http://pmgenomics.ca/hoffmanlab/join/#postdoc](http://pmgenomics.ca/hoffmanlab/join/#postdoc)

------
scanr
London, England - Full Time - Local

Brand Networks ([http://bn.co/](http://bn.co/)) is hiring full stack engineers
for our office in Shoreditch, London.

We're using AngularJS, Javascript, TypeScript, NodeJS, go, Ansible, Docker and
AWS to solve interesting problems in social media.

If you love programming and would like an entertaining job with a steep
learning curve and a wide variety of challenges, please get in touch. You can
email me personally at jmc@bn.co. Graduates welcome.

------
rbres
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ Bolt - next generation Bitcoin wallet tackling some of the
toughest challenges in the space. Not only on tech & UI, but also banking,
regulatory, fraud, etc.

Looking for ----- Full Stack Engineer Senior Ruby Engineer Front-end Engineer
/ Designer Android iOS

Info ----- San Francisco Remote-friendly (within US) Pls reach out to
tom.williams@boltapp.com for more info.

Our culture ----- \- Ridiculously passionate about crypto-currencies and ฿TC
\- Ship code \- Work hard play hard ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

------
samingrassia
We are currently a team of 4 (one sales and three engineers) working on ad
campaign optimization for internet retailers.

Full-stack Engineer/Data Engineer @ Adchemix (SF, Boston or REMOTE)

\- a grandmaster in at least one of these (Python, NodeJS)

\- use git

\- have built production crawling/scraping/indexing code

\- have built production ETL code

\- have built production dashboards and reporting

\- extra points if you have done stuff with D3.js or other data visualization

\- built cool things on top of AWS

Us:

\- bootstrapped

\- profitable

\- distributed team

\- SF and Boston based email me sam@adchemix.com or connect with me on
linkedin www.linkedin.com/in/samingrassia/

------
statictype
Chennai, India Full-time developers.

[http://www.ivivacloud.com](http://www.ivivacloud.com)

Help us build our SAAS Smart Cities/Smart Workplace Solution.

Our software typically integrates with real-time subsystems in buildings
(think lighting systems, security systems, AHUs, CCTVs etc...) which we
monitor and control as part of what we do.

We did the Internet Of Things before it was a buzzward

We need a full-stack developer. We have interesting problems to solve. Mail me
at <haran at ecyber.com>

------
kiyoto
REMOTE or On-Site in Mountain View, CA

Treasure Data is hiring a software engineer/developer advocate for Fluentd,
the open source data collector to unify log management.

Description: [http://www.treasuredata.com/en/careers/careers-
posting-004.p...](http://www.treasuredata.com/en/careers/careers-
posting-004.php) Fluentd: www.fluentd.org

Yes, you will get to work on open source and get paid. If interested, please
email me (it's in my profile)

------
jcberk
edo Interactive - Chicago/Nashville -
[http://edo.theresumator.com/](http://edo.theresumator.com/)

    
    
      * Data Analysts, Chicago/Nashville
      * Data Science / Analytics Manager, Chicago/Nashville
      * Product Manager, Chicago
      * Software & QA Engineers, Chicago/Nashville - Java, Spring,
          JavaScript, DevOps
      * Director of Ops & Engineering, Nashville
      * Project Manager, Chicago/Nashville - launch new products /
          new bank partners, PMP desired
    

We're a 100-person funded startup providing an easy way to personalize offers
and make them automatically available through credit or debit cards and mobile
devices. We work with major national advertisers, and with 180+ banks and top
card issuers. TechCrunch called us the anti-Groupon - we take the hassle out
of deals. See how it works at [http://www.edointeractive.com/resource/edo-
card-linked-offer...](http://www.edointeractive.com/resource/edo-card-linked-
offers-simple-targeted/) .

Apply at the website above - say you came from HN. Happy to answer questions
at jennifer.berk at edointeractive.com.

------
drone
UI Developer / MacroFab, Inc. / Houston, TX Full-time

==== About MacroFab

MacroFab is making it easier, faster, and less expensive for makers and
creators to get their designs to market through cloud-enabled electronics
manufacturing and automated operations services. Our goal is to make it
possible for any maker or product designer to get their product to market
quickly and easily, whether their market is 100 users or 100,000.

Fully interactive and automatic production tools for electronic products, with
direct control over all just-in-time manufacturing and fulfillment tasks
through the web and via APIs. MacroFab is the first electronics manufacturing
service to give makers and entrepreneurs a completely transparent, scalable,
and manageable outsourcing capability.

===== Why Work with Us?

We’re creating the next generation of manufacturing services, one which is
powered not by cheap labor, but by intelligent software and beautiful
machines. We’re creating a service that has all of the capabilities we needed
when we had a small products company. We’re makers, developers, and
entrepreneurs who are working to enable other makers, developers, and
entrepreneurs. We are all about building things: machines, software, and
communities. We’re focused on that point where abstracts meet reality and
concrete inventions are born. If you like creating new, beautiful code and
machines, if you like the challenge of tackling difficult problems, and if you
want to help inventors and makers get from idea to product fast while saving
them money and time, then we’d love to have you on our team.

====== About You

As a UI Developer at MacroFab, you’ll be responsible for creating rich,
interactive user interfaces using Mojolicious that enable our customers to
quickly and easily take full control over our manufacturing capabilities and
verify the final results. You’ll work with a highly-decoupled MVP architecture
using Mojolicious, Perl, ElasticSearch, memcached, MySQL, RabbitMQ, AWS,
jQuery, Mustache.js, and Bootstrap. Your work will also create API endpoints
for internal systems to access user-generated data. The user interfaces you
build will interact with CAD data from customers and allow them to explore
their products before they are manufactured.

======= Get in Touch!

Send your resume and some examples of your work to jobs@macrofab.net

------
adambratt
Benzinga -- is getting massive amounts of new traffic and we need some more
team members to help us handle all the new visitors either REMOTE or local
full-time in Detroit, MI.

    
    
       Positions
          ☆☆☆ Lead UX / UI Designer / CD - Full creative control + build your own team
          ☆ Senior Django Developer 
          ☆ Senior Drupal Developer
    
    
       Quick Stats
          ★ Customers include TD Ameritrade, Microsoft, Yahoo
          ★ 20 million+ monthly readers
          ★ 1000s of subscribers to our private Marketfy investor communities
          ★ Accelerated growth rate 
    

We're a financial media company, a poor man's - lest we say everyday man's -
Bloomberg competitor, and a financial product SaaS all forged together into a
powerful trident that is attacking the high seas of Wall Street in a
relentless pursuit of transparency.

And conquer we shall! We've grown 100% quarter over quarter all last year and
another 100% just in the last month. Our team has surged to 30+ people and the
waves of revenue washed together to form a rushing roar with just one of our
products going from nothing to $200k/month in under a year.

Being a media company we find our way into all kinds of cool stuff. Our office
is furnished with things like a $3000 high-end bed that was sent to us to
review. We got to talk to and get pictures with Warren Buffett and Lloyd
Blankfein (CEO of Goldman Sachs) when they came to Detroit.

But, you interject, finance is one of the toughest startup seas to sail upon!
The old boys club runs an ironclad ship with no visible decks for boarding.
Avast! We've built a battering ram of a business in just a few short years
that has pummeled its way deep into the heart of Wall Street. Old Ironsides
has warmed itself to Benzinga and once a taste the thirst cannot be quenched.

We've recently became Microsoft's premier finance partner alongside 3 other
companies, all worth over a billion dollars and established for years. As of
this Christmas we were installed by default on 500 million desktops and
tablets via Windows 8 Finance. No download necessary. That's right mateys,
we're in the source code.

And if you happen to trade or invest yourself you'll find us inside almost all
of the major brokerages in the US.

So, where do you fit in this rigging, you swashbuckling scalawag? Well, our
team is crazy ambitious, motivated, and experienced with shaking shit up. If
you know your tech, and want on deck this is the place to do it. Your exact
technical background and language of choice doesn't matter as much as your
motivation and your ability to adapt quickly.

We are a young team and we're especially looking for sailors who've got some
salt in their whiskers who can help us scale from millions to hundreds of
millions.

Why be a ninja when you can be a pirate? This ship is forging a new course,
send an email to careers@benzinga.com to board!

Email us now: careers@benzinga.com Check us out:
[http://marketfy.com](http://marketfy.com) and
[http://benzinga.com](http://benzinga.com)

~~~
thesagan
Happy Saturday! Underutilized Drupal ninja here (Lansing, MI)! Saw you hiring
post -- would Benzinga be interested in a "full stack/ish" Drupal dev for both
remote AND on site work? Full time? Would there be opportunities to expand
beyond Drupal, for example, exploring decoupling Drupal's back end with a
desperate front end, etc?

Cool thing is it seems Benzinga uses a lot of the same techniques I employ on
my sites, and I think I can offer a lot of insight (and learn a lot as well)
so hopefully they'll offer an invitation to interview. It'd be great working
with a team again.

Thanks for posting!

~~~
bertdavid
Happy weekend! Full-stack, full time on-site and remote opportunities
available. Email careers@benzinga.com to apply, but if you have any specific
questions prior, feel free to reach out to me at bert@benzingapro.com. Look
forward to chatting!

------
andrewljohnson
Game Scrypt - Software/Crypto/Math Experts - Berkeley, CA

Contact andrewljohnson@gmail.com

We are building the future of P2P games, using a new cryptocurrency. Looking
for both co-founders and employees. We have an insanely good team (ex-NSA,
Google math nerds and programmers), and we've been at it about a month.
Everybody on the team believes we're building something very special.

We have early angel investments, a compelling demo, and a very active GitHub
repo.

~~~
wesley
Where can i learn more about this cryptocurrency and where is the github repo?
thx

~~~
andrewljohnson
You'd have to talk to me on the phone, none of this is open source yet.

------
USNetizen
Netizen Corp is hiring - web, mobile and Cyber security engineering
professionals, especially military veterans and those with experience working
for government agencies and healthcare organizations. All jobs are capable of
being performed remotely (by U.S. residents) and there are more available than
currently on the list below:

[http://www.netizencorp.com/careers](http://www.netizencorp.com/careers)

------
wesley
The NXT cryptocurrency team is looking for developers experienced in Java.
(NXT is built from scratch in java, it's not a clone coin).

Experience with blockchain technologies is a plus.

Register at [http://nxtforum.org](http://nxtforum.org) and introduce yourself.

Payment is done via bounties in the beginning (for work completed), but can
later be changed to payment on a monthly basis.

[http://nxt.org](http://nxt.org)

------
Rulero
Mobivate - London, England

[http://www.mobivate.com](http://www.mobivate.com)

We have an open position for a DevOps engineer.

Requirements:

    
    
         - Familiar with Ubuntu
         - Familiar with AWS
         - Experienced with Nginx
         - Familiar with PHP/CodeIgniter and Python/Flask
         - Familiar with MySQL
         - Bonus if you're experienced with ElasticSearch
    

Get in touch me - prashant.sugand @ [Domain from our website]

------
itbit
itBit - Hiring Software Engineers - New York, NY
[https://www.itbit.com](https://www.itbit.com)

ABOUT US itBit is a well funded Bitcoin exchange which allows people and
institutions to buy and sell Bitcoins. We are the first exchange built on
global equities exchange standards, offering a new level of professionalism,
reliability, and security to Bitcoin trading. We are taking a proactive
approach to regulation, always operating under full regulatory compliance of
the laws of our home country and those of our users. itBit is based in
Singapore and New York City and is backed by notable venture capital firms
Canaan Partners, RRE Ventures, Liberty City Ventures, and influential angel
investors Jay W. Jordan II and Ben Davenport.

POSITIONS AVAILABLE: We are continuing to expand our technology team and
hiring for the following positions: \-- Back-End Engineer \-- Front-end
Engineer \-- Sysadmin/ Devops \-- Bitcoin Developer Send resume to:
jobs@itbit.com

====================== OUR STACK: \-- Front-end: Linux, Node.js, express,
CoffeeScript, LESS, Dust \-- Back-end: .Net, C++/STL, SQL Server \-- AWS-
hosted infrastructure deployed and managed with Ansible ======================

WHY ITIBT: itBit is growing fast as we strive to become the premier Bitcoin
exchange in the US. Our group has huge ambitions to disrupt the Bitcoin,
Payments and Exchanges space. We are a group of experienced professionals,
creative tinkerers and standard setters. We are pioneering new technologies
and standards that will eventually come to shape the Bitcoin ecosystem as a
whole. If you have a pioneering spirit, a knack for problem solving and are
not afraid of pushing the envelope, you should work with us!

Send resume to: jobs@itbit.com

------
jabrams
Nuzzel - Lead Android engineer (San Francisco)

Be Employee #5 -- Nuzzel is backed up by A16Z, SoftTech, Homebrew, Max
Levchin, Naval Ravikant, Chris Sacca, and others.

Nuzzel is a new social news app that people love. Our iPhone app is featured
by Apple and has a 5-star average rating. Come build our Android app! People
are asking for it on Twitter every day..

Email the adresss in our HTML source.

[http://nuzzel.com/](http://nuzzel.com/)

------
danielha
Disqus is hiring: * Dev Ops Engineer / Site Reliability Engineer * Data
Engineer * Algorithm Engineer * Backend Engineer * Frontend Engineer *
Product/UX Designer

Apply here: [http://grnh.se/7po6vh](http://grnh.se/7po6vh)

\--

About Disqus

What is Disqus? Disqus is a free service that enables great online
communities. As the web’s most popular discussion system, Disqus is used by 3
million websites that cover pretty much any topic imaginable. Our magic is in
connecting people to stuff worth talking about.

Who are we? Disqus is a fast-growing team making a big impact. We’re a group
of hackers and tech geeks who love the web and believe that better communities
will make an even better web. We believe in amazing user experiences, well-
designed code, and fast, iterative development.

We go above and beyond when it comes to thinking outside of the box to solve
problems creatively. We're driven to learn and implement new technologies, and
figure how to scale them to accommodate our massive scale. Are you up for the
challenge of building an application that supports 50,000+ requests per
second, and 4MM active concurrent connections to our realtime stream? Then
join us.

We love what we do, and we love the team we’ve built:
[http://disqus.com/about](http://disqus.com/about).

\---

Work Perks

We're a small team that gets a lot done and has a lot of fun along the way.
All full-time employees of Disqus receive the same great benefits:

* Competitive salaries and stock options * Daily catered lunch and fully stocked snacks, drinks, and beer * Weekly in-office yoga and massage * Apple computers and a bountiful equipment policy * Flexible hours, so you can be at your most productive * Generous out-of-office time for holidays, vacation, sick leave, and personal or family needs * Comprehensive medical, dental, and vision plan options * Team celebrations: company anniversaries, birthdays, weddings, babies - you name it, we celebrate it! * 401(k) plan, pre-tax commuter benefits, employee assistance program and flex spending accounts * Convenient office location in SOMA near public transit (blocks from BART, Muni, Caltrain) and parking * Friendly, casual office environment with plenty of toys (foosball, ping pong, video games, and more)

------
anaulin
Science Exchange -- Palo Alto, CA

We've got a broad and meaningful vision: to improve the quality and efficiency
of scientific research. And because we're still a small team, you'll be making
a major contribution to the fulfillment of that vision from the moment you
start.

Current tech job openings:

\- Software Engineer

\- UI / Frontend engineer

\- User Experience Designer

\- User Interface Designer

[http://www.scienceexchange.com/jobs](http://www.scienceexchange.com/jobs)

------
flylib
Inbox Health - Bridgeport, CT

About Inbox Health:

Inbox Health is developing software to improve the efficiency of healthcare.
We're particularly focused on creating solutions to patient billing and
payments. This may sound boring, but it's a tremendous issue, and an exciting
challenge. We're dedicated and passionate about making change in the
healthcare space. We're well funded from several angel investors, and are
currently closing a large seed round that will allow for ample runway and team
growth.

What We're Looking For:

We're currently looking to add at least two engineers and a full stack UI/UX
designer to our current team. Candidates should be passionate about healthcare
innovation (particularly on the business operations side of things), SaaS
business models, startups in general. If you're not sure if you're interested
in working for a healthcare startup, stop reading this post, buy the book
"Where Does it Hurt?", and read that. Then come back.

Skills/focuses that are desirable, but not necessarily all required: - Ruby on
Rails development experience or significant experience with server-side
development languages/MVC frameworks - Front-end development and/or UI/UX
Design - Experience in designing and utilizing modular and reusable HTML5
templating (ERB) and Javascript libraries and frameworks - Previous experience
with GitHub version control software and concepts (forking, merging,
committing, branching, etc.) - Passion for database architecture and design -
Experience with REST architecture design patterns - Familiarity with Linux -
Server-side UNIX development and command-line scripting

Requirements: - Public GitHub projects and work and/or be willing to create or
share sample work - Must be willing to commute to, or relocate to the area.
This is an on-site position only.

Other Details:

Compensation will be in line with current market pay. Obviously it depends on
your skill level and experience. We're offering equity. We provide health
benefits and vacation time and such.

We enjoy long walks around the block with the office dog, the occasional Mario
Kart competition, and the occasional philosophical tangent. The office is
generally dog friendly. As long as he or she gets along well with the current
dog(s).

Apply at blake@inboxhealth.com

------
fbpcm
Intermediate to expert level iOS and Android engineers - Austin, TX

We build mobile apps for our customers and have more exciting projects on the
table than we have bandwidth to do them so we're looking for a whole round of
new team members right now.

Our website is jackrabbitmobile.com and we've got a jobs page at
[http://www.jackrabbitmobile.com/jobs](http://www.jackrabbitmobile.com/jobs)

------
meifamous
Famo.us | Full Time | SoMa, San Francisco | Hiring for Engineers & Marketing
Community Manager

[https://jobs.lever.co/famo.us?lever-
source=hackernews](https://jobs.lever.co/famo.us?lever-source=hackernews)

www.famo.us

We are reinventing web apps from first principles.

Front-end: if physics, UI, 3D modeling is your thing, give us a look.

Back-end: if tooling, performance testing, CI and code releasing, distribution
is your thing, give us a look.

------
keithcircleup
CIRCLEUP - SAN FRANCISCO/REMOTE US - FULL STACK

Is 33 your lucky number? We're hiring employee #33!

Our stack is Python/Django/MySQL on the backend. You'll be doing full stack
development to grow features on our platform. Fun work with a collaborative
crew and bonus points if you love crowdfunding.

[https://circleup.com/jobs/engineer/](https://circleup.com/jobs/engineer/)

------
sunsu
BetterVoice.com

Hiring an experienced AngularJS Developer to lead development on our new
unified mobile+web front end.

REMOTE = OK!

Experience with Python/Django = Big Plus

Experience with VoIP/Telephony = Big Plus

You should be self motivated and able to get things done without hand-holding.
You should be able to provide work to substantiate the previous requirement.
BetterVoice.com is a profitable company based out of the Capital Factory in
Austin TX.

Email: lyle - @ - bettervoice - .com

------
skrebbel
Izooble - Eindhoven, the Netherlands - Lead Programmer

We're a small Dutch startup looking for an experienced programmer to co-lead a
small team of 3 programmers (frontend and backend) and an intern. Tasks
involve making software design and architecture decisions together with the
relevant team members, hacking on features alone or together, motivating the
team, and keeping tabs on our (very light-weight) kanban-esque process.

Previous leadership experience is welcome, but experienced programmers who are
looking to extend their leadership skills are most welcome as well. We're not
very hierarchically organized so typically you'll "lead by programming" (and
code-reviewing), not by Excel and sticky notes.

In case you care, our stack is React+TypeScript on the frontend, plus
SASS/Foundation for a nice responsive mobile web experience. We do cross-
platform C#/Mono on the backend (no Microsoft-lock-in here: current dev team
consists of OSX, Linux _and_ Windows users), all data in PostgreSQL, and
Docker for deployment. When we grow, we'll probably want to add fancy trendy
data stores (like Neo4J or Redis) so you'll have plenty nice new things to
work out. We don't really care whether you have particular experience with any
of the aforementioned technologies, as long as you have decent full-stack web
dev experience. So if you know Ruby, Python, OCaml, CoffeeScript and LESS,
then hey, let's talk :-)

Izooble ([https://izooble.com](https://izooble.com)) is a Social
Recommendation Platform for products in which people use their social networks
to ﬁnd, share and buy products online. With Izooble, users get 100%
personalized search results and 100% relevant content in their wall, without
privacy issues and free of advertisements.

We're organised as a distributed company, currently with people in the
Netherlands, Spain and Poland. One of your responsibilities will be to make
sure the remote team members don't miss out on what happens in the office, so
it would be good if you can be in the office quite frequently. But not
necessarily daily, depending on how far away you live: We'll happily hire a
good candidate who lives 2 hours away without demanding relocation.

If you're interested or have any questions, get in touch with me personally,
via my HN profile. (please note, I'm currently on holiday so I might respond a
bit slowly)

------
jchendy
Two Sigma - NYC - Front-end dev

I lead the UX team at Two Sigma. Currently, we're three people with diverse
backgrounds (engineering, HCI, humanities) who have come together to take on
the challenge of making every interaction with Two Sigma software more fun and
productive.

We're looking for talented front-end developers with an eye for design to help
us out on the exciting road ahead of us.

jeff.hendy (at) twosigma.com

------
korzun
New York:

I'm an architect for BaubleBar
[[http://www.baublebar.com](http://www.baublebar.com)], we are looking to fill
following positions:

1\. Product manager for business systems and shopping experience (e-commerce).

2\. Senior and mid-level engineers for test automation (Selenium or Cucumber,
Junit, TestNG)

3\. Senior to mid-level engineers (PHP or Python experience).

Interested? Shoot me your resume: aleksey@baublebar.com.

------
vimeojobs
Vimeo - NY, NY

[https://vimeo.com/jobs](https://vimeo.com/jobs)

2013: The Year We Did More Cool Stuff -

[https://vimeo.com/82576921](https://vimeo.com/82576921)

TECHNICAL:

-Engineer, iOS

-Sr. Engineer, iOS (Cameo)

-Lead Engineer, iOS (Cameo)

-DBA, MySQL

-Engineer, Payments (#vindicia, #braintree, #paypal)

-Senior Designer, Web

NON-TECH:

-VP, Audience Development

-Director, FP&A

-Translator, Japanese

-Copywriter

-Associate, Paid Search

Stuff we use: PHP, Python, MySQL, Mongo, Redis, AWS, Solr, Hadoop, nginx,
node, Vertica. And pretty much any mobile platform.

Feel free to reach out: tyler at vimeo dot com.

------
jk801
Impaqd (ERA14) is looking for an experienced AngularJS developer: New York
based accelerator startup, looking for a great AngularJS freelance developer
to help building the frontend of our awesome web app. It is a part time
project, but potentially longterm / full-time. Remote OK. Project is well
paid. If you are interested, feel free to reach out!

~~~
Sherri4SDA
Hi there! My name is Sherri and I work for SDA Software. One of our
specialties are Angular JS. We can start building your front end to your web
app right away. Checkout out portfolio
[http://go.sda/portfolio.com](http://go.sda/portfolio.com).

Give me a call at 604-425-0405 (Vancouver, Canada) or send me an email to
sherri@sda.com to get you started.

Best Regards,

Sherri Gutierrez

------
damon_c
NYC - Remote Only - Django/Javascript dev.

I'm a freelance Django developer with a lot of projects. I am considering
taking a full time job and will need someone to maintain a project or two.

Please help!

You must be comfy with git, django (1.5+) and most importantly, figuring out
heaps of code written by people who you will not be able to ask wtf because
they are long gone from the project.

find my email in my profile.

Thanks!

------
cwhiten
Solink - Ottawa, ON, Canada (Local, relocate)

[http://solinkcorp.com/](http://solinkcorp.com/)

Send resumes/questions to: cwhiten@solinkcorp.com

——————————————————————

About us:

Solink is a video and data intelligence company based out of Ottawa, Canada.
For over three years, Solink has developed a comprehensive video intelligence
platform to address pressing issues in the areas of security, marketing,
compliance and operations. The business applications developed by our team
have been largely client driven to ensure relevance and usability. Solink
leverages video analytics to refine and expedite contextual data from “Big
Data” to aid decisions makers.

——————————————————————

About you:

\- You like to code. You code for work or school and you code in your spare
time.

\- You have an amazing ability to mash different technologies together

\- You believe in the best tool for the customer and the situation: you are
comfortable working in a mixed tech environment, Windows Server, Linux, iOS,
Android, cloud, on-premise, Java, C#, Ruby, etc

\- You work smarter AND harder and you have a passion for learning and
improvement

\- You are test-driven and you like to have a nice thick quilt of unit tests
in order to sleep at night

\- You use tools and frameworks. You write your own tools when necessary and
your first instinct is to check and see how other people have already solved
this problem.

\- You like clarity; you are honest, realistic and you don’t mind pointing out
the elephant in the room.

\- You like people, you like working with people, and people like working with
you.

Bonus Points:

\- Accepted answers on SO

\- Contributed to a recognized OS project

\- HTML5, MVC, RoR, CSS, JavaScript and JavaScript libraries: JQuery, D3.js,
etc.

\- IP cameras and Network video recorders,

\- Video codecs and transcoding

\- Amazon Web Services or other cloud-based development

\- OpenCV or other image processing libraries

\- Highly scalable, high-perfomance distributed computing

\- ElasticSearch, Solr, Druid.io, Apache Storm, Hadoop, Logstash, Splunk

------
abrkn
Justcoin Exchange & Payments (remote)

Justcoin is a Bitcoin exchange and payments provider. Founded in May 2013, we
serve 25K customers from all over the world.

* Engineer: backend (node.js, plpgsql, redis, varnish), frontend (react.js), crypto

* Ops: PostgreSQL, Ubuntu, security, AWS (VPC)

* Design: visual and interaction design

Some involvement in the crypto currency community is required

Send me an email at andreas@justcoin.com with a resume!

------
lnanek2
Miami, Florida USA - Senior Android Developer

COMPANY DESCRIPTION:

We partner with startups and companies to validate, design, develop and launch
innovative new web and mobile products. We design, build and validate MVPs,
provide highly skilled product and software development teams on an ongoing
basis, or augment and build internal teams around a core of highly skilled
subject matter experts, all in exchange for fees and equity.

JOB DESCRIPTION:

The product is a very exciting experimental offering and the client’s most
important undertaking at the moment. The environment is agile and
collaborative. The team is packed with experienced and accomplished
developers.

Required skills:

Solid Android background Team lead Experience shipping products Take-charge
(do what it takes personality and sense of ownership of deliverables and
timelines)

Desired skills:

Video streaming on Android Quality vs. lag tradeoffs DRM Consuming near
realtime web services Frequency vs. battery life tradeoffs Custom, high-polish
UI components

ADDITIONAL INFORMATION:

For idea-stage startups, we provide the most direct route from idea to product
with traction. We help you de-risk, validate, design and develop your idea, we
make sure the correct technical decisions are made from the start, and we help
you collect and analyze key metrics which help you chart your path from
unproven idea to product-market fit.

For later-stage startups, we provide a well-oiled, turnkey development team,
and the peace of mind that comes with it. We take care of product and software
development, so you can focus on your areas of core expertise, whether
business development, fundraising, or marketing.

For companies, we build startup teams within large organizations. Our track
record with early and later stage startups helps large companies create agile
and lean processes which foster and enable innovation. We seed internal teams
with highly skilled and innovative mobile and web resources, or we build-
manage-transfer new teams around a core of highly experienced veteran mobile
and web developers.

Link: [https://www.smartrecruiters.com/NFN/76806044-remote-
android-...](https://www.smartrecruiters.com/NFN/76806044-remote-android-dev-
must-live-in-us)

Email: lnanek@gmail.com

------
msisk6
Rackspace - Operations Engineer - Austin, TX

Want to work with me building new products and services on OpenStack?

Overview & Responsibilities

Behind the scenes of every Fanatical customer experience is YOU, the Rackspace
Operations Engineer. You embed with product teams, influence product
direction, architect, build, and deploy Openstack products. Keeping these
products seamless through expertise in configuration management and continuous
deployments which results in providing Fanatical service for our customers.

You: * Linux Wizardry * Believe servers are cattle not pets * Have experience
building and operating complex systems at scale * You live to automate all the
things with Chef/Puppet/Ansible/Salt * Measure and monitor _everything_ *
Excited by containers, especially Docker * Grok APIs * OpenStack all the way *
Open-Source is _the_ way * Github, of course * Uptime rules!

In this roll you will: * Work at a scale beyond your imagination. And love it.
* Build agile systems on our public cloud infrastructure. * Make architectural
design decisions and solve technical problems. * Collaborate in a cross-
function team with developers, QA and product management (no silos allowed). *
Perform periodic on-call duties as part of a global team to provide Fanatical
support to our customers.

Qualifications

Must Have's: * Fundamental knowledge of servers/computers hardware and
software * Excellent problem solving skills with a desire to take on
responsibility * Excellent written and verbal communication skills with
ability to communicate technical issues to nontechnical and technical *
audiences * 3-5 years of relevant work experience, including with Linux
systems requiring the use of languages like Python, C, C++, Java, Perl, Shell
or PHP

Nice to Have's: * Technical certifications (i.e., Red Hat, UCP, CompTIA,
MySQL) * Virtualization and strong networking knowledge * Experience working
in the cloud computing industry * Bachelors degree in computer science,
engineering, or equivalent work experience

[Apply]([https://social.icims.com/job/Linux-System-Engineer-Job-US-
TX...](https://social.icims.com/job/Linux-System-Engineer-Job-US-TX-
Austin-10892820.html?isd_source=email&isd_pub=252467))

Or email me directly if you have questions: <mike.sisk@rackspace.com>

------
devnill
Position: Web developer

Location: Denver Colorado

Tasks: Design and implement browser based, embedded (Set-Top-Boxes) client
applications

\---

Required Skills:

• 3-5 years’ experience in AJAX/JSON development

• Javascript, CSS2.0 & 3.0, DOM

• Javascript animations • Backbone.js

• XML / SVG

• Keyboard / remote control driven interface

• Good debugging and optimization skills

• Experience with embedded browser and 10-foot user interface a plus

• Experience with customer relationships a plus

To apply, please email to Raphael.jouvenat@nagrastar.com

------
eabraham
iCapital Network - fulltime in NYC

iCapital is redefining the alternative investment process with innovative
technology for fund managers, institutions, and qualified investors. Our
founders and management team are accomplished industry executives who have
raised hundreds of billions of dollars of private equity capital and have
proven track records for investing in, building, managing, and advising
financial software & services companies.

Out tech stack is:

-AngularJS

-Ruby on Rails

-Heroku/Amazon AWS

We are looking for a junior to mid-level developer with the following
experience:

\- 1+ years developing full-stack Ruby on Rails web applications

\- 3+ years developing web-based applications in any web development platform
(Rails, Django, PHP, ASP.NET MVC, Java EE/Spring, Node.js, etc.)

\- 1+ years working with modern JavaScript libraries/frameworks and related
technologies (Ajax, JSON, RESTful web services, jQuery, Backbone, AngularJS,
Ember or similar, HTML 5, CSS 3)

\- Knowledge of Test-Driven Development

Email me eric@icapitalnetwork.com if you are interested.

------
smallegan
Grand Rapids, MI - Hiring Experienced .Net Web Developers. Experience in MVC,
Angular JS, Knockout a huge plus. Rates are extremely competitive and the cost
of living is low in Grand Rapids. Also if you love Craft Beer GR is the place
to be! If you are interested in chatting about opportunities shoot me an
e-mail (in profile).

~~~
smallegan
Not sure why I was downvoted but I'd like to understand. I am hiring and I am
on hacker news so I think I fit the bill...

------
baeschtl
nugg.ad AG - Berlin, Germany - Fulltime

We are looking for backend engineers to extend our small but very flexible
team. You will have a big impact on building solutions used by customers
throughout Europe. You need to be a generalist and enjoy working across the
software stack. Our current technologies include Ruby, Java, Scala,Riak,
Redis, Spark and Hadoop.

What we offer: * A competitive salary * Be part of an awesome international
and diverse team located in the heart of Berlin * Free and excellent coffee /
fruits * Up to 20% work time dedicated to pursuing your own project * A
generous self development budget /We pay for conference trips and study
material * A flat hierarchy

More information can be found at:
[http://www.nugg.ad/en/nuggad/jobs.html](http://www.nugg.ad/en/nuggad/jobs.html)

You can also drop me a line at sebastian@nugg.ad with your resume!

------
jontonsoup
Senior Ruby/Javascript Engineer - New York, NY -SkilledUp Academy

===========================================================================================================
Our Mission

SkilledUp Academy is changing the way that people learn skills online. Over
44% of college graduates work in jobs that don't require a college degree, but
employers still can't find quality talent. We introduce the human element into
real-world, skills-based online education. Students complete rigorous
curriculums created by our partner companies that focus on teaching the skills
that employers need. Our industry-based mentors ensure that students receive
the support that they need to learn.

Our Story

We were born out of two acquired startups and still retain the culture and
practices of a lean / agile startup, but have all the resources and benefits
of a public company (our parent company, Apollo Education Group, made over 3.5
billion in revenue last year). We’re a young company looking for people
looking to help shape our culture.

Our Team

We’re a diverse team made of: \- A Bonnaroo Guitarist \- The world’s
preeminent scholar on Toilet Based Social Networks \- A philosopher king with
a sweet spot for ice cream

Our engineers write pristine, well-tested code. We pride ourselves in
developer happiness. SkilledUp uses a pull request based workflow, continuous
integration. We think Ruby on Rails, Trello, Github, and Heroku are the best
tools. We have continuous investment days, where we only focus on learning new
skills.

If you are interested in learning more and want to talk to an engineer, send
an email to jon@skilledup.com

~~~
maxerickson
Your === bar is breaking layout.

Maybe shorten it to 40 of 50 chars.

~~~
ScottBurson
Yes, it's really annoying! It forces the page to be too wide.

------
barhum
Full-stack developer(instructor) - Antigua, Guatemala

I am looking to start a web development bootcamp in Antigua, Guatemala. The
bootcamp will teach HTML, CSS, JS, Ruby, Rails and SQL.

\- The bootcamp will be taught in English. \- I will provide housing and
travel expenses.

If you are interested please email me your github, CV and desired salary to
mbcomm@gmail.com

------
greattypo
Clever (YC S12) is hiring full-stack engineers to hack education in San
Francisco

Steve Jobs described education as one of the final frontiers still untouched
by modern technology. Clever (YC S12 -
[https://clever.com](https://clever.com)) is building the data platform needed
for great software to make its way into the classroom. Just like Stripe has
made it simple for developers to build payment processing into their apps,
Clever has made it easy for developers to build applications for schools using
student data.

We're a small, highly technical team with deep experience in education. In
under two years, 1 in 7 schools in America has begun using our APIs, meaning
that Clever moves data for eight million students every day.

Our newest project is essentially Facebook Connect for education: one identity
to tie together all of a student’s learning applications into a cohesive
experience. We’re making that happen with our Instant Login service, which
allows students to log in once and immediately get access to all their apps:
[https://www.edsurge.com/n/2014-05-14-no-more-passwords-
cleve...](https://www.edsurge.com/n/2014-05-14-no-more-passwords-clever-shows-
off-instant-login)

And while we have all the startup perks (a beautiful loft office in SoMa, free
lunch, unlimited Amazon credits for learning..) – hands down the best part of
the job are the calls and emails from schools describing how much Clever helps
them.

As an education company, we’re all about learning personally too – it’s
practically a prerequisite to work here. In the past few weeks we’ve done tech
talks on things like exoplanets, set theory, and kitesurfing. (We also love a
good round of bughouse chess – just ask Magnus Carlsen
[http://screencast.com/t/xD7umWfo](http://screencast.com/t/xD7umWfo))

We’re looking for full-stack engineers who can hack in Node, Go, and Python
(or are willing to learn), but more importantly, we’re looking for people who
share our passion for improving education. If you’re interested, we’d love to
hear from you.

[https://clever.com/about/jobs](https://clever.com/about/jobs)

At Clever, we want to work with the best people - applicants of all
backgrounds and beliefs are welcome to come improve education with us. We're
committed to making our office a safe and comfortable environment for all
employees.

~~~
sparr0
+1 for having a "use our API and solve a problem" question on your
application. I love encountering those [when the API in question is well
documented, which yours is]!

------
RobertKenner
Since the merger and going public, Grubhub Seamless is hiring everything from
UX Designers to iOS Engineers for their New York City and Chicago offices. I
am not a recruiter, but let me know if you have questions!!

[http://jobvite.com/m?3AguAgwF](http://jobvite.com/m?3AguAgwF)

------
harrisreynolds
Nimble Labs (Birmingham, AL) - [http://nimblelabs.com](http://nimblelabs.com)

We are looking for strong Java/mongodb developers as well as Front end
Javascript/UI/ExtJS developers.

Will consider REMOTE developers for the right candidates. To inquire, email me
at harris@nimblelabs.com

------
jonathaven
Haven - San Francisco - Full-time

You will be the first engineering hire at a VC funded startup in San Francisco
that is modernizing one of the largest industries in the world but one most
people never think about. Haven connects ocean carriers and shippers with
smart, easy to use software and services to more efficiently manage their
supply chain. Haven is currently working with transportation and logistics
providers in Asia, Europe, and North America.

On the technical side this is an opportunity to build a world-class SPA
application that serves a high-volume of transactions that have a real-world
impact. We will be leaders in establishing the JS ecosystem for enterprise
development and look forward to making meaningful contributions to the open
source community.

We love well designed products, digital and otherwise. We’re looking for an
engineer with a similar mind-set.

Responsibilities:

Architecting and building features for a single page web application
Redesigning features based on customer feedback Working with the latest
development frameworks

Requirements:

3+ years of professional development experience; we’ll gladly take more
experience and compensate accordingly Node.Js experience Angular.Js or
experience with similar platform (Backbone, Ember, etc…) REST API design
experience Test writing experience OO design skills SQL and NOSQL experience
CSS / LESS / HTML

Bonus Points:

Scala, Java, C# or other statically typed language with enterprise features
Domain Driven Design experience (DDD) TDD experience Functional programming
experience Grunt / Chef / Puppet / Docker / Vagrant etc... AWS / Heroku

What You Can Expect From Us:

A friendly and encouraging work environment with a minimum of politics Clear
goals and expectations Exposure to a problem domain that most people will
never get to see Mentorship from founders that are deeply experienced with
shipping products, digital and otherwise

Benefits:

A free personal trip to an international port city of your choice once a year
- no, we won't put you in a shipping container like that scene from Silicon
Valley Laptop and display of your choice Excellent healthcare plan (medical /
dental / vision) Gym membership reimbursement 401(k) Commuter Benefits

Apply at [http://jobsco.re/1kqKye0](http://jobsco.re/1kqKye0)

------
tortillasauce
Azarius, Amsterdam, The Netherlands.

Azarius is looking for a backend PHP hacker / Linux nerd to help us develop
our custom shopping software. You'll be working with PHP, MySQL, Linux,
Vagrant, Ansible, etc. Azarius is an online smartshop based in Amsterdam with
several online shops.

You can contact us at info@azarius.net

------
mergoc
Whisper - Venice, California

Whisper is an anonymous social network that is revolutionizing the way
millions are interacting and expressing themselves online. At Whisper, we
believe you can only truly be yourself when no one else is watching, so we've
built a cloaking device for your thoughts. Untraceable, invisible, no
restrictions: The first fully free and open forum where you can speak your
mind without fear. Finally. There are no limits to Whisper's potential -- and
yours.

Positions:

    
    
      * Backend Engineer
    
      * DevOps Engineer
    
      * Android Developer
    
      * Mobile UX/UI Designer
    
      * Web Developer
    
      * iOS Developer
    

Some of the perks are:

    
    
      * Competitive salary and equity packages
    
      * Relocation support
    
      * Open vacation policy. We don’t count days
      
      * Health and dental benefits
    
      * Free meals and snacks aplenty
    
      * Work on a product that receives more traffic in a day than most major US websites do in a year
    
      * Beachfront office in Venice, CA that is a hop, skip, and jump away from Abbot Kinney, Santa Monica, and the other cool LA landmarks
      

More info at whisper.sh/jobs

~~~
adityab
Heads up:

Your website, [http://whisper.sh](http://whisper.sh), is slow to load, and
only displays a blank white page.

Also, the name is uncomfortably close to
[https://whispersystems.org/](https://whispersystems.org/) which focuses on
private communication.

~~~
mergoc
We have no affiliation with whispersystems.org. We are experiencing issues
with our website, you can also find the information on
[https://jobs.lever.co/whisper/](https://jobs.lever.co/whisper/).

------
ultrasaurus
PagerDuty - San Francisco and Toronto, Full time

If you're looking for a start up that's growing quickly solving a real problem
rather than selling ads, we're making the process of fixing technology
problems better. We also just raised $27MM, to add quite a bit more brain
power

* I have a soft spot for our Evangelist role: [http://pduty.me/1oVNvmu](http://pduty.me/1oVNvmu)

* We're hiring smart devs regardless of language in Tornto: [http://pduty.me/1uP9D6r](http://pduty.me/1uP9D6r) and San Francisco: [http://pduty.me/1sbWjWf](http://pduty.me/1sbWjWf)

* We're also hiring for our internal IT team: [http://pduty.me/1m5D0bl](http://pduty.me/1m5D0bl) if you're looking to work on an IT team that's loved and resepected

* And a dozen others on [http://www.pagerduty.com/company/work-with-us/](http://www.pagerduty.com/company/work-with-us/)

Benefits

* Competitive salaries and company equity.

* Generous paid vacation (3 weeks your first year, 4 weeks afterwards), unlimited sick days, regular holidays.

* Comprehensive medical, dental, and vision plan options for you and your spouse/family.

* Daily catered lunches and free snacks, drinks and beer.

* Weekly game nights, monthly hack days and impromptu ping-pong battles.

* Convenient office location, close to major public transit.

More about us:

PagerDuty is "9-1-1 dispatch" for IT, helping operations engineers and devops
resolve problems with their IT systems as quickly as possible. We’re backed by
some of the Valley’s best investors, including Y Combinator and Andreessen
Horowitz. We're based in San Francisco, California with a presence in Toronto,
Canada. We're obsessive about reliability and ensuring that when your systems
are down, the right people get notified every time. PagerDuty is used by
thousands of customers globally, from Fortune 500 companies to startups,
including HP, Intel, Instagram, Airbnb, Box, Microsoft, Nike, Rackspace, and
GitHub. We've got ambitious plans to grow and are seeking passionate people to
join our crusade against downtime. We provide a competitive salary,
comprehensive benefits and opportunities for career growth

~~~
shackattack
What he said– here's some more folks we want:

Data Engineer (SF): [http://jobsco.re/XoPJjX](http://jobsco.re/XoPJjX)

Our aim is to help everyone at the company make faster and informed business
decisions with data. You'll be playing an integral role in building tools and
infrastructure to clean, store, explore, and report on the data we have here
at PagerDuty. We are looking for an engineer who is not afraid to get their
hands dirty with all parts of the data warehouse code base -- we solve
problems using Ruby, Python, Pandas, JavaScript, SQL, BigQuery and Google Apps
Script.

Operations Engineer (SF): [http://jobsco.re/1qPLKtN](http://jobsco.re/1qPLKtN)

As a seasoned ops expert, you understand the importance and impact that good
operations can have on the rest of a product and the positive ripple effects
that it can have across an entire engineering organization. You have written
vast amounts of code and have solved multiple problems by automating your way
out of them. You have replaced yourself time and time again with your code. We
don't require any experience with any particular technology, but you should
have good knowledge of at least one scripting language, (Ruby, Perl, Python,
etc), and have used at least one config management system (Puppet, Chef,
Ansible) before.

Realtime Engineer (SF, Toronto):
[http://jobsco.re/1u72QB0](http://jobsco.re/1u72QB0)

You’ve worked on distributed and highly available systems. You’ve had
experience with different system architectures, and have opinions about what
works and what doesn’t. Concepts like consistency, availability, real-time
dispatching, and distributed queueing aren’t merely buzzwords for you, and
you've worked on enough mission critical software to know that reliability
comes from a fault-tolerant design checked by an extensive test plan.. You
should have a broad background in CS fundamentals, know your way around a
RDBMS, and ideally be somewhat familiar with NoSQL tech and use cases.

Senior Software Engineer (SF):
[http://jobsco.re/1ogPgFM](http://jobsco.re/1ogPgFM)

We're building out our long-term architecture and that involves designing,
implementing, and maintaining new services and APIs for our users, both
internal and external. You know what good and bad architecture looks like, and
you want to be able to spread good architecture wherever you go. You
understand the complexities of designing systems that are robust, and the
trade-offs required to build something that many can use.

Senior Website Marketing Manager (SF):
[http://jobsco.re/XoSgdV](http://jobsco.re/XoSgdV)

Are you a Marketing Rockstar with experience managing revenue-generating B2B
websites and shaking up the digital marketing world? We are looking for an
accomplished marketer who will help lead PagerDuty’s website. That means you
are the person responsible for strategy, planning & execution of all
PagerDuty’s web properties and website programs to accelerate revenue,
effectively target existing and new markets, and building model for conversion
and efficiency. You are a key player in driving direct revenue for the company
through ecommerce, as well supporting a fast-growing sales organization that
needs a growing number of qualified leads.

~~~
markcampbell
Why is there a split between Toronto and SF?

------
jamisteven
UBS Bank - Nashville, TN
[https://jobs.ubs.com/TGWebHost/searchresults.aspx?ref=762009...](https://jobs.ubs.com/TGWebHost/searchresults.aspx?ref=762009114656&agentid=17705707&function=runquery&partnerid=25008&siteid=5012)

~~~
caraboga
Is there a point of contact I could employ if I have questions about a
position?

------
erichurkman
eShares ([https://esharesinc.com/](https://esharesinc.com/)) – Mountain View,
California – fulltime – fintech

We're looking to hire a handful of positions to help us bring private
corporation ownership tracking into the modern era. We're replacing the dead-
tree versions of stock certificates and option grants with fully electronic
versions that provide up-to-date capitalization tracking, along with a lot of
other powerful financial tools. Many of the other companies listed here use
eShares.

1\. Full-stack engineer (Python, Django, JavaScript, PostgreSQL, AWS, …)

2\. Designer (heavy product design, visualization, front-end, HTML, CSS)

We have a small team of great people with a strong product sense. Customers
love us and we love them! Direct email: eric+hn@esharesinc.com

------
chaoticsamuel
BBC (British Broadcasting Corporation) - Belfast

Hiring several new Web Application Developers

[http://careerssearch.bbc.co.uk/jobs/job/Web-Application-
Deve...](http://careerssearch.bbc.co.uk/jobs/job/Web-Application-Developer-
JavaScript-JQueryangularjs/8872)

------
Hilyin
Adboom Group

All jobs are full time, non-remote.

* Linux Systems Administrator

* Director of Engineering

* Front-End Engineer

[http://adboomgrp.com/careers/](http://adboomgrp.com/careers/)

FYI, I am not a recruiter, I am a Front-End Engineer at Adboom Group. Its a
pretty amazing company. Located in downtown San Diego, California.

------
bignoggins
Yahoo Fantasy Sports -
[http://sports.yahoo.com/fantasy](http://sports.yahoo.com/fantasy) \-
Sunnyvale, CA We are the #1 fantasy sports destination on the web. Fantasy
Sports is a booming industry that is growing every year and has one of the
most passionate and engaged users on the web. We have several positions that
we are currently trying to hire for as we try to bring home the championship.
Sports and fantasy knowledge is a plus, but not required. Just a willingness
to get a little crazy and watch sports! Watching sports will be a part of your
job, how cool is that? Here is what we are hiring for:

1\. Data Scientist - We have some of the largest warehouses of both user
generated and sports data anywhere. This is a sports nuts' dream! Apply for
this if you love figuring out what users are doing and how to iterate on the
product based on numbers.

2\. Backend engineer - We are creating a new, state of the art backend
infrastructure. Fantasy Sports is one of the most challenging backends on the
web, due to the spiky nature of traffic. During an NFL Sunday, our peak RPS
can exceed twitter! Apply for this if you love massive scaling and performance
optimization.

3\. Mobile engineer - Looking for both iOS and Android expertise. I was
acquired by Yahoo last year ([http://techcrunch.com/2013/07/01/yahoo-acquires-
bignoggins-a...](http://techcrunch.com/2013/07/01/yahoo-acquires-
bignoggins-a...)), and my goal is to make Yahoo Fantasy Sports the runaway
leader in mobile sports apps. We have a great team of designers and
developers, and Yahoo mobile is actually now the largest mobile development
organization in the world! We are taking mobile seriously, and you can help us
get there.

4\. SDET - For fantasy sports, we can NOT make mistakes. No fumbles, no
turnovers, nothing. Our crack team of SDETs writes automated test scripts and
build testing and release infrastructure to make sure that the devs can move
fast and (not) break things!

Yahoo may not be the most glamorous company in the Valley, and we definitely
don't have it all figured out. Most startups let you make a big impact in a
small pond, and a big company lets you make a small impact in a big pond.
Yahoo is the rare opportunity to make a big impact in a big pond. There is a
lot of low hanging fruit that we need to solve, and if you want to be part of
one of the most epic turnaround stories in the Valley, then hit me up!

If you wanna come kick ass and chew bubble gum, hit me up at bignoggins@yahoo-
inc.com!

------
sirkneeland
Nokia is now cash-rich, Elop-free, and hiring.

Working on all sorts of interesting things.

Lots of positions in Sunnyvale, especially for the Nokia Technologies and HERE
groups.

[http://company.nokia.com/en/about-
us/careers](http://company.nokia.com/en/about-us/careers)

------
toestues
Kindling -- New York City

Lead Application Developer, Full Time

Check out the full description of the job and our app at:
[http://www.kindlingapp.com/jobs/lead-application-
developer/](http://www.kindlingapp.com/jobs/lead-application-developer/)

------
dkaufman16
Kitchensurfing - New York, New York
[http://www.kitchensurfing.com](http://www.kitchensurfing.com)

\--------------------------------------------------

What we're doing:

\- Kitchensurfing is an online marketplace where users can find outstanding
local chefs to cook for them, at home. Our core mission is twofold: to provide
a platform for chefs to grow their independent businesses, while making it
possible for people to connect over great food.

\- Line chefs at the nicest restaurants in the world make at most $12-15/hour,
yet the food they make is sold to diners at a hefty markup. We're trying to
bridge the gap.

\- People are conditioned to expect great food in restaurants — and rarely
elsewhere. We want to change the way people eat, while preserving the
efficiency and hospitality of a great restaurant experience.

\- Most internet service companies attempt to decrease human interaction
through software efficiency. We’re building a company that does the opposite.
We think there's something magical about having a chef in your kitchen while
you relax and enjoy the company of your guests.

How we're doing it:

\- We’re committed to code quality and productivity. With those values in
mind, we pair program, test drive and practice continuous integration in a
Rails environment. We don't work 'startup hours', just normal ones.

\- We're a small team (currently 6 engineers). We rotate often between pairs
and across projects.

\- We deploy code whenever we finish a feature. As an example, last week we
deployed to production 35 times.

\- We have a collaborative culture where engineers work directly with product
managers and designers to find the best solution to user problems.

\- We work out of a townhouse in Gowanus right now, but are moving to Soho
very soon.

Who we're looking for:

\- You're interested in working with Rails and pair programming the majority
of the time. You want to write tests for any feature you implement.

\- You're more interested in building a great product and shipping features
than you are in figuring out the cleverest solution to a problem.

\- You want to enjoy coming to work each day.

My name is Dan, I'm an engineer here at Kitchensurfing. If you're interested
in learning more, please get in touch: dan AT kitchensurfing DOT com

------
ejdyksen
Mutually Human - Grand Rapids, Michigan

[http://www.mutuallyhuman.com/](http://www.mutuallyhuman.com/)

\---------------------------------------

We are a small team passionate about making people's lives better through
software. We're hiring for full time positions as software developers and
software designers at our office in Grand Rapids.

A little bit about us:

    
    
      - We write custom software of all shapes and sizes for clients all over the US.
    
      - We aren't limited to any really specific set of technologies, which is a great
        opportunity to learn. In the past year, I've worked with Objective-C (and Swift),
        Backbone.js (inside PhoneGap), Angular.js, QT Node.js, and of course Ruby.
    
      - We practice a sustainable pace. We recognize that we each have lives,
        activities, and families outside of work. Late nights and > 40 hour weeks are
        rare by design.
    
      - We're agile, but not dogmatic about it. Our process evolves to suit our needs.
    
      - We offer competitive salaries, health/vision/dental insurance, quarterly profit
        sharing, retirement + match, weekly catered lunches, and a top-floor office
        with snacks, guitars, and your choice of standing or sitting desks.
    
      - We run a makerspace in our building (http://grmakers.com), which gives us access
        to lots of cool stuff like a laser cutter and 3D printers.
    

A little bit about Grand Rapids:

    
    
      - 2.5 hours from Chicago and Detroit, less than an hour to the beach.
    
      - Lots of great beer. Founders Brewery (a mile from our office) has 3 beers in
        the Beer Advocate top 15. HopCat is a “World Class” bar on BA.
        Just look here: http://beeradvocate.com/beerfly/city/43
    
      - Low cost of living. I bought a nice house with a mortgage payment
        30% lower than the rent of my 1 bedroom apartment in Mountain View.
    
      - A growing technology and startup community.
    

A little bit about you:

    
    
      - You love making software, and you have a few years of experience doing it.
    
      - You learn new stuff quickly. You’ve used a lot of technologies, but you’re not
        afraid to use more. You have some experience with web or mobile technologies.
    
      - You believe software is written for humans, not computers.
    
      - You want to come into work every day and enjoy the people you work with.
    

I'm a software craftsman on this awesome team. If you're interested, get in
touch with me:

ej@mutuallyhuman.com

------
nns1212
LetsAlign [http://www.letsalign.com](http://www.letsalign.com)

If you are passionate about building great user experiences, talk to us right
away.

We are looking for designers, developers and business development managers.

Stack - Ruby on Rails, iOS, Android, Bootstrap.

------
miket
Diffbot is hiring at Stanford/Palo Alto, CA

We're looking for experts in computer vision, distributed systems, natural
language processing, and rendering (Webkit internals).

Come help us build the web of structured data.

[http://diffbot.com](http://diffbot.com)

------
tiefenb
Styria Digital One is hiring following positions in Austria (Vienna):

2 x Web Frontend Developer 1 x Java Software Developer

More Details & apply here: [http://www.styria-
digital.com/en/jobs/](http://www.styria-digital.com/en/jobs/)

------
blakecaldwell
We're hiring at Fog Creek and Trello!

[http://www.fogcreek.com/careers/](http://www.fogcreek.com/careers/)

Fog Creek:

\- Software Developer (remote allowed)

\- Support Engineer (remote allowed)

\- System Administrator (remote allowed)

\- Intern in software development (NYC, Summer 2015)

Trello:

\- Developer (remote allowed)

\- Designer (remote allowed)

\- Director of Recruiting (NYC)

------
a_w_king
We’re a YC company building financial services tools. We're already cash-flow
positive, and laptops, and office snacks, and etc. and so forth. and general
good things. Here's what's awesome: we have non-technical customers paying us
for an online tool. Everyday, our clients call and email to say that we're
making them happy. And that feels great.

But there's one problem: parts of our product are a little bit ugly and a
little bit confusing. We're rapidly adding new features, and we're quickly
outpacing our design capabilities. In short, it’s time to hire a UX/UI
designer.

Our clients use our product for hours at a time. This is their tool for
getting their jobs done. It is their workflow. We want it to beautiful and
intuitive. It should be easy for a new client to learn, while at the same
time, it should make power users feel like they’re flying through their day.

You must have experience with The Struggle of Application Design. And frankly,
you should enjoy this struggle, because it’s hard to get things right, but
really rewarding when you do.

What would your first day on the job be like? Well, we’ve got a product live
right now that processes several hundred orders per day. You now own the
design and you will be responsible for improving it. Changes could be simple,
like, ‘make this button blue’ or it could be more elaborate like, ‘add
tooltips and a new customer tutorial,’ or maybe you might want to redesign
aspects of the site from scratch. Ideally, within a couple weeks, clients
should be telling us that they’ve noticed small, nice design improvements.

List of Responsibilities: - Design - Usability and Utility are more important
(at the moment) than purely visual appeal. As a team, we frequently meet with
our clients to learn how they’re using the product. A good candidate for this
role will be able to speak to users and feel out their feelings.

List of Skills: - UI/UX design experience - Responsive design experience (a
lot of our clients access our site on their phones) - HTML/CSS is great. At
the moment, we’re using a lot of Bootstrap. Pixel perfect designs are not
(yet) crucial; usability is paramount.

We’re in San Francisco on a trolley-filled street in Union Square. We’re small
(3 in-office employees) and we’re still building a culture. If you have ideas
for how to build a blissed-out company, we’re all ears. Thinking of moving to
San Francisco, but not yet ready to commit? Talk to us. Send an email to
fintechw14@gmail.com telling us about yourself. Include a resume and a
portfolio if possible.

------
deedubaya
100% Remote: Font End (Angular/JS/HTML/CSS) Push It Forward

[http://www.weloveangular.com/jobs/web-developer-js-html-
css-...](http://www.weloveangular.com/jobs/web-developer-js-html-
css-5710239819104256)

------
linhphan
Remind, SOMA, San Francisco - Education startup www.remind.com/careers

Our messaging system makes it easy and safe for teachers to communicate with
students and parents, largely in the US and recently-launched to international
markets.

* 20% of US teachers use and love our product. Teacher testimonials, “truly one of the most life-changing app for teachers”, “this is the best tool for teachers since electronic gradebooks”, “this is one of the best teaching tools I’ve used in my 22 years of teaching.”

* We have 7MM monthly active users! We deliver 80M messages per month.

* Series B was $15M. Total funds raised $20M from First Round Capital, Social+Capital (led by Chamath Palihapitiya) & Kleiner Perkins (led by John Doerr).

* Current Engineering opportunities include fullstack, frontend, backend, and iOS Engineers! We love hiring generalists. Tech stack: Our architecture consists of many small micro services built with Ruby, Node.js and Go, running on top of Heroku and AWS behind a public RESTful API. We use Postgres, DynamoDB, Redshift and Redis heavily, with a massive job queue backed by Sidekiq and RabbitMQ. Frontend clients include a native iOS & Android app as well as a full AngularJS single page app.

Other opportunities: Community Manager, Sr. Designer, Sr. Product Manager.

* Benefits: Competitive salary and equity, company-paid premiums for you and your dependents for medical/dental/vision, short- and long-term disability coverage, FSA plan, 401K plan, paid holidays, and open vacation policy!

* And what about perks? Public transit/parking reimbursement, gym membership reimbursement, weekly kick-ass boot camp classes, monthly hack days, trips to technical conferences, company off-sites, weekly happy hours, fully-stocked kitchen and fridge, delicious catered free meals, foosball table, badminton, basketball, 20-foot loft ceilings with lots of lights. We’re a bunch of kids-at-heart and even have swings!

------
braindead_in
Scribie.com, Remote, Business Development/Marketing

We are a fast growing online audio/video transcription service. We looking for
the right person who can set up our marketing function and drive revenue
growth with a proven track record.

------
gmac
PSYCHOLOGICAL TECHNOLOGIES ([http://PSYT.co.uk](http://PSYT.co.uk)) — London,
UK

* Seeking: experienced Android and/or full stack engineer

WHAT WE DO. We’re a tech startup creating corporate and consumer products to
measure and enhance wellbeing and productivity. There are two strands to what
we do. First, we quantify cognitive and psychological states, such as
attention or happiness. Second, we deliver interventions, such as mindfulness,
to boost cognitive and psychological skills. Web and mobile apps are key to
both these strands.

WHO WE ARE. Our backgrounds span finance, psychology, technology, and design.
CTO George leads on the measurement side, having mapped the nation’s wellbeing
with the Mappiness app ([http://mappiness.org.uk](http://mappiness.org.uk)).
CEO Nick leads on interventions, as the former Head of Research for successful
mindfulness app Headspace
([http://www.getsomeheadspace.com](http://www.getsomeheadspace.com)).

WHAT WE USE. We love CoffeeScript, both in the browser and for our internal
app logic. Our back-end is largely Postgres and Ruby. We could imagine using
Node, Python, Go and/or R at some point; maybe other things too. Our iOS apps
are C and Objective-C, of course, with liberal use of SpriteKit and
Accelerate. We’ve tried RubyMotion (impressive, but probably not for us) and
we’re playing with Swift. Our Android apps don’t exist yet, and that might be
where you come in.

WHO YOU MIGHT BE. We’re looking for someone smart, opinionated, and
enthusiastic (in the face of interesting work). Someone with solid experience
in web, Android (especially) and/or iOS app development, who likes learning,
and who agrees that UX is the most important — and usually the hardest — thing
to get right. Bonus points for any of: user testing, sysadmin or database
expertise; an interesting technical blog or Github/BitBucket profile; and an
interest in mindfulness or subjective wellbeing.

WHERE WE’RE AT. Geographically we’re currently at Nuffield Health's offices in
Epsom (free gym and lovely offices), but a move to London (or just possibly
Brighton) is likely in the works over the next 6 months. We have just
completed our first investment round. Currently our CTO does all development,
so you’d be our first developer hire. That means we can be flexible about the
work you take on, playing to your strengths and your preferences. That also
means you can expect to help guide our development and share in our success.

Contact george(at)PSYT.co.uk

------
rwaliany
[http://kitchenbowl.com](http://kitchenbowl.com) \- iOS Engineer in Seattle
passionate about cooking -- 1st employee / seed funded. E-mail
jobs@kitchenbowl.com if you're interested.

------
jscalisi
Palantir Technologies - Palo Alto, CA -
[http://www.palantir.com](http://www.palantir.com) We build data fusion
platforms for integrating, managing, and securing any kind of data, at massive
scale. On top of these platforms, we layer applications for fully interactive,
human-driven, machine-assisted analysis.

Software Engineer, Internal Tools:
[https://www.palantir.com/careers/OpenPosDetail?id=a0m8000000...](https://www.palantir.com/careers/OpenPosDetail?id=a0m80000002LiKaAAK)

Software Engineer, Simulation:
[https://www.palantir.com/careers/OpenPosDetail?id=a0m8000000...](https://www.palantir.com/careers/OpenPosDetail?id=a0m80000000LneAAAS)

Do you have any questions? Drop me an email at jscalisi@palantir.com

------
nicoleadboom
AdBooom Group-San Diego, CA Full Time PHP Developer (LAMP) We are looking for
a full time Mid level PHP Developer to come join us at the Boom. Check out our
website for more details. www.adboomgrp.com/careers

------
feverishaaron
mPath - Palo Alto, San Francisco or US remote.

[https://github.com/mpath-development/hiring](https://github.com/mpath-
development/hiring)

[http://mpath.com](http://mpath.com) (new site coming soon)

\- Web UI Engineer (React.js & Sinatra)

\- Sr. iOS UI Engineer

We're building a platform that allows anyone to assemble native iOS apps. We
have a small, smart team who's moving quickly to get our product in the hands
of beta customers.

You'll have the opportunity to influence the direction of the product, and
work on very complex engineering challenges.

------
jdaudier
Hook & Loop - NYC

Full Stack / JavaScript Developer

[http://www.hookandloopnyc.com/javascriptnode-js-
developer-2/](http://www.hookandloopnyc.com/javascriptnode-js-developer-2/)

------
ricaurte
The Honest Company - Hiring Software Engineers - Santa Monica, CA

[https://www.honest.com](https://www.honest.com)

About Us

The Honest Company passionately believes in creating not only effective, but
also unquestionably safe, eco-friendly, beautiful, convenient, and affordable
products for babies and homes. The growing product line is comprised of eco-
friendly diapers (with super stylish designs) and a natural line of bath,
skincare, home cleaning, and organic nutritional supplement products – all
packed in convenient bundles that can be customized, personalized, and
conveniently shipped whenever needed. We're growing really fast, recently
having hired our 250th employee, and have raised $52 million to date, while
being only 2.5 years old.

Our awesome office:

\-- [http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2013/10/02/jessica-alba-
honest...](http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2013/10/02/jessica-alba-honest-
company-headquarters_n_4031708.html)

\--
[http://www.lonny.com/magazine/October+2013/xC34VaNFEkE/1#28](http://www.lonny.com/magazine/October+2013/xC34VaNFEkE/1#28)

We like to have fun

\-- [http://instagram.com/p/efoaU_Muud/](http://instagram.com/p/efoaU_Muud/)

\-- [http://instagram.com/p/jSqeESMujh/](http://instagram.com/p/jSqeESMujh/)

======================

Positions Available

We are continuing to expand our technology team and hiring for the following
positions:

\-- Back-End Engineers (Jr., Mid, and Sr.)

\-- Full-Stack Engineers (Jr., Mid, and Sr.)

\-- Sr. Front-End Engineers

\-- QA Automation Engineers

Send resume to: The Honest Technology Team - tech_hiring@honest.com

======================

Our stack:

\-- Ruby on Rails backend for our E-Commerce Site (Python and/or Node.js
experience perfectly fine)

\-- Angular.js and themed Bootstrap on the front-end

\-- Our warehouse currently runs off an in-house created Ruby server

\-- TDD with rspec, capybara, and jasmine tests keeping things stable

\-- RabbitMQ is our main queueing system

\-- Datastores - MySQL, MongoDB, Redis, Memcached

\-- iOS app in the app store - Honest Baby

======================

What will we look for in you?

We want to see someone who will take initiative to support the company's
mission of delivering safe, eco-friendly, beautiful and affordable home and
family products to all current and future customers. Someone who is known to
smile and crack a joke while working on a difficult problem. You take pride in
your work, deliver clean, well-tested code and are able to communicate with
your teammates about your work and find creative ways to improve code and
processes. We like to cross-train everyone to be full-stack engineers, so if
you're back-end or front-end, we would also like you to want to learn the
other side while working for us.

If this sounds like the type of place you would have a lot of fun working at,
contact:

The Honest Technology Team - tech_hiring@honest.com

~~~
famousactress
Weird, when worlds collide. I never think about software development as it
relates to companies like this but we've had an Honest diaper (and other stuff
like sunblock/shampoo) subscription for our 1.5 yr old nugget pretty much
since her birth and we've been really impressed with how the company seems to
be run and supports it's customers. Stoked to see growth from you guys :)

------
maramartin
SF - Full-Stack Ruby on Rails Engineer @ STORENVY

We're hiring an experienced Full-Stack Ruby on Rails Engineer to join our
small, collaborative and growing development team. You'll share major
technical responsibility on our products such as the Storenvy Marketplace, our
API or backend support for the Storenvy iOS app.

Truth be told, most of us are full-stack engineers, but if you'd like to
specialize in a particular area we're open to it. As a member of this core
team you'll make important technical decisions, collaborate with other
engineers, and ensure the scalability and performance of our applications
through performant code and solid architecture.

Here are some of the things you'll help us accomplish:

* Rapidly develop features in the Storenvy product roadmap in a test-driven, engineer-friendly environment.

* Improve architecture / Ops: We're moving to a service-oriented architecture this year to enhance developer productivity and to support scalability.

* Drive Consumer Growth: Measure and assess user engagement via metrics tools. Create tools that help merchants become more successful.

* Mobile: Work on the upcoming Storenvy mobile apps.

* API: Enable stores to power up through third party integrations.

We'd be especially thrilled to see candidates with the following experience:

* 2+ years of professional software engineering experience, with at least 1 professional project where you worked in Ruby on Rails.

* Interest in growing our product and our company. We're successful because we build with our passionate community in mind.

* Strong communication and teamwork skills.

* Experience scaling a web application with Ruby, MySQL and Redis.

* Experience with test-driven development.

Bonus points for:

* Interest or experience developing and shipping native mobile apps.

* Experience in developing ecommerce or payments solutions.

* Ship a Ruby gem or have a cool side project? Tell us about it!

How To Apply:

* The Sourcery will be the first point of contact.

* All applications receive a response.

* All applications are kept strictly confidential.

* Apply via [http://www.thesourcery.com/jobs/773/applications/new](http://www.thesourcery.com/jobs/773/applications/new)

------
ebrady
[http://www.indeed.com/job/senior-software-
developer-c216fe18...](http://www.indeed.com/job/senior-software-
developer-c216fe186d36e237)

------
vuknje

      Big Data Engineer at TVbeat, Slovenia
      A real time TV audience measurement startup
      More info: http://tvbeat.com/job/big-data-engineer

------
bakztfuture
Top Hat - Toronto, Ontario & Chicago

About Us

[https://tophat.com/](https://tophat.com/)

[https://tophat.com/about](https://tophat.com/about)

[http://archive.wired.com/geekdad/2012/09/top-hat-
monocle/](http://archive.wired.com/geekdad/2012/09/top-hat-monocle/)

[http://business.time.com/2012/08/23/teachers-get-techy-
educa...](http://business.time.com/2012/08/23/teachers-get-techy-education-
focused-startups-are-making-in-roads-into-classrooms/)

[http://www.forbes.com/sites/jjcolao/2012/07/18/distraction-t...](http://www.forbes.com/sites/jjcolao/2012/07/18/distraction-
to-reaction-the-startup-that-turns-phones-into-teaching-assistants/)

We're currently growing super fast, have just raised our series B, and are
actively hiring right now.

Positions Available:

We are hiring many positions across the stack and in both technical/non-
technical roles:

\-- Inside Sales Representative (Toronto)

\-- Full Stack Developer (Toronto)

\-- Inside Sales Representative (Chicago)

\-- Director of Inside Sales (Chicago)

\-- Lead Management Specialist (Toronto)

\-- Account Manager (Toronto)

\-- VP Marketing(Toronto)

\-- VP Engineering (Toronto)

\-- Trainer (Toronto)

\-- Account Director - Enterprise (Toronto)

\-- VP of Inside Sales (Toronto)

\-- DevOps (Toronto)

\-- Mobile Developer (Toronto)

\-- Insanely Smart QA Manager/SRE Lead (Toronto)

\-- Regional Account Exec (Chicago)

\-- Growth Hacker (Toronto)

No REMOTE, can help with relocation, VISA.

View all of our exciting opportunities here:
[http://jobvite.com/m?3QTtAgwx](http://jobvite.com/m?3QTtAgwx)

Please send your resume or direct your questions to Stephanie on LinkedIn
(ca.linkedin.com/in/stephaniekessler) who is our awesome, Talent Specialist. I
work as a growth hacker here and you can also reach out to me on LinkedIn to
learn more about how awesome our company is (ca.linkedin.com/pub/bakz-
awan/56/142/508/)

~~~
thezoid
Have your programming interviews changed at all in the last while? The list
sorting thing isn't necessarily the best way at finding good candidates.

------
JuwanPlatt
Check out our job board on [http://www.thecreativecoast.org/job-
board/](http://www.thecreativecoast.org/job-board/)

------
bkanber
PHP full stack and/or WordPress devs!

We’re Tidal Labs, (NYC-based but remote OK), a 15-person tech startup building
great tools to help brands and publishers connect organically with their fans,
whether their fans are expert bloggers or casual readers.

We’re looking for 1) a modern PHP full stack developer to make really great
management dashboard and reporting tools. Also 2) a seasoned WordPress
developer to lead the charge on our Client Professional Services division.

We move fast, build lots of stuff, have dozens of great clients, are pretty
experimental, and are serious about production quality.

Email me at php@tid.al if you’re interested!

------
BRValentine
Voltaiq - SF or NYC - Full Time - [http://voltaiq.io](http://voltaiq.io)

Software Developers — Full Stack/Backend

Battery performance is the key bottleneck slowing the adoption of electric
vehicles, renewable energy, and longer-lasting, more powerful mobile
electronics.

Voltaiq is developing a powerful web-based data analytics, machine learning,
and visualization platform to enable better, safer, and more reliable
batteries and other energy devices. We have early customer revenue, industry
partnerships, and grant funding from the National Science Foundation and U.S.
Department of Energy.

Voltaiq is looking for creative, experienced, and extremely talented software
developers to join our team in the San Francisco Bay Area or New York City.
We’re looking to fill out our initial team with someone who has full-stack
backend experience both shipping features and managing multiple-server
deployments.

We are looking to fill a position immediately, and will give preference to
those with a broad knowledge base and a strong desire to learn.

Desired Tech Skills:

* Strong coding skills in one or more of the following: Python, Java, C/C++, Go.

* Experience using a web framework such as Django.

* Solid understanding of a web deployment stack: Cookies, sessions, websockets, asset management.

* Experience with ZeroMQ or a similar asynchronous messaging system.

* Knowledge of Git and experience committing to a team code repository.

* Experience with SQL and NoSQL databases.

* Strong command of development on Linux.

* Deployment experience is a plus: AWS, Salt Stack, Ansible, Chef, Puppet, Fabric, Nginx, uWSGI.

Other Prerequisites:

* Undergraduate or advanced degree in Computer Science, Physics, Math, Engineering, or a related discipline.

* At least 3 years of experience developing and shipping software.

* Willingness to travel occasionally for in-person meetings, conferences, and deployments.

* Strong team player with the ability to help build and work as a cohesive team.

* Applicants must be US Citizens or green card holders.

Compensation: Competitive salary plus equity and full benefits.

Location(s): SF Bay Area, NYC (we work remotely part-time, but you should have
a base in or around SF or NYC).

Email us a resume at jobs@voltaiq.io

Thanks HN!

------
askhr
Dictionary.com - Oakland (iOS Developer) Full Time

[https://hire.jobvite.com/j?aj=oHvnYfwh&s=HackerNews](https://hire.jobvite.com/j?aj=oHvnYfwh&s=HackerNews)

Dictionary.com is a profitable, growing, and massive website with over 50
million unique users per month. More people visit Dictionary.com every year
than go to the movies. Our customer base includes anyone who wants to feel
smarter and communicate better. Our family of free, advertising-supported
sites: Dictionary.com, Thesaurus.com and Reference.com provide accurate and
exhaustive definitions, synonyms, examples, pronunciations, translations, and
more for millions of words. We create innovative and timely products to
facilitate learning and intellectual growth, such as the Word of the Day which
is enjoyed by 1 million people every day. Our vision is to go beyond a simple
web utility and become the #1 trusted and inspirational brand for words and
word meanings anywhere.

The Role Dictionary.com is seeking an exceptional iOS Developer to be part of
a growing in-house team. As an iOS engineer at Dictionary.com, you will play a
large role in all aspects of iOS development. Your code and technological
feats will be seen by millions of active users on web, tablet and smartphone
products.

Responsibilities:

Collaborate with the product and design team. Design and implement new user-
facing features in Dictionary.com’s iOS products. Build the libraries and
frameworks that support internal analytics and marketing platforms. Liaison
with external & internal resources. Ability and willingness to mentor others
on mobile technologies.

Qualifications:

1 - 4 years of iOS development experience. Experience deploying consumer-
facing apps to the iTunes app store. Computer Science degree or equivalent
experience. Considerable experience with Objective C and Cocoa Touch.
Experience with REST APIs. Web development skills such as: HTML, CSS and
Javascript/jQuery. Experience with sizing projects and providing status
updates. Understanding of code documentation best practices and style. Strong
communication skills. Must learn and work well independently and also within a
collaborative team environment.

Preferred Qualifications:

Experience with C and C++. Experience working with large-scale, consumer-
facing apps. Strong competencies in data structures and software architecture.
Experience working in an agile development environment.

Apply now:
[https://hire.jobvite.com/j?aj=oHvnYfwh&s=HackerNews](https://hire.jobvite.com/j?aj=oHvnYfwh&s=HackerNews)

------
aj_icracked
iCracked is looking for a lead iOS developer to join our team in creating the
ultimate on-demand repair, buyback, and insurance service. We are helping tens
of thousands of customers a month with our platform and we're growing like
crazy. We want someone to join our team and take ownership of projects and
scale with us to 100X the size we are now. You would be joining us as our
second iOS developer on the team and we have 3 iOS apps that are currently
deployed. (2 Enterprise, 1 consumer facing @
[http://bit.ly/1jJRLBJ](http://bit.ly/1jJRLBJ) )

We are Y Combinator (W12) and very well funded. We have an incredible, core
team of 70 with beautiful office spaces on the water in Redwood City. Think of
us as the Uber meets AAA of iOS devices. iCracked started on a college campus
repairing iPhones 3 years ago. Now, we have a 24/7 on-demand dispatch service
going out to over 600 iTechs in 11 countries around the world.

We're a lean development team that moves fast. We push to production multiple
times a day and continuously iterate on the core service. This is a exciting
time to join if you truly want to be involved in developing the core product
at a tech driven company.

To really set yourself apart, we'd love to see projects, apps (maybe even your
own startup) you've created from scratch in your free time. Send us a link
with a short description.

What we’re looking for in you:

\- Demonstrated ability in developing and deploying apps

\- Fluent in Objective-C

\- Strong knowledge of CocoaTouch, iOS SDK’s

\- Demonstrated passion for developing your own projects

\- Comfortable coding views by hand (We rarely use IB)

\- Familiarity with: Rest API's, Git, MVC

Bonus Points (but not required):

\- Background of C/C++

\- Good design sense

\- Experience building web applications

We love founders and the founder mentality.

With iCracked, you wouldn’t be starting a new job; you would be joining a
family. We take care of all team members and provide almost all amenities to
make everybody’s lives better. Salary is excellent and we have set aside great
equity packages and benefits for you.

If you’re interested reach out to AJ Forsythe at AJ[at]iCracked.com

------
sokratisp
Togethera ([http://togethera.com](http://togethera.com)) - Back-end developer,
London (Remote OK), Full-time

We’re building the easiest way for families and small groups to stay connected
through private sharing of thoughts, photos and videos - on their smartphone,
tablet or computer. We're a small team
([http://togethera.com/about](http://togethera.com/about)) and we're funded by
a group of international investors, most of them entrepreneurs themselves.

Our product is driven by a RESTful API built in Python and Django, that serves
our web (AngularJS) and mobile clients (iOS and Android). We launched our
native iOS app two weeks ago and were featured by Apple on day one. We're
hoping to achieve the same with our Android app very soon and replicate the
increase in traction we saw for iOS.

The existing architecture has served us very well and will continue to do so
for the next few months. However, we feel that now is the time to build a new
system that will:

\- make the most of the lessons from the last 12 months and optimise
performance of existing clients

\- help us deliver our roadmap

\- handle scaling as we're starting to grow fast

To do this we're looking for an experienced software engineer that understands
databases, has worked with systems that had to scale fast and is comfortable
with our stack and managing servers (we use Ansible). The ideal person has
worked as a back-end/full-stack developer for a fast growing mobile startup.

\----------------------------------------------------------

What we offer:

Apart from the standard salary and options, we provide an environment where
you will:

\- have real impact on everything the company does

\- produce your best work on something that you can use every day, which has
the potential to reach millions of users across the world

\- work on something that truly makes people happier (our users say that with
their reviews - not us)

\- work with [https://twitter.com/mitsuhiko](https://twitter.com/mitsuhiko)
(author of Flask) and
[https://twitter.com/stavros](https://twitter.com/stavros) who are advising
and have helped us get to this stage

If you’d like to move to London, we’ll help you relocate here, but we’re also
happy to work remotely.

To apply please email me at sokratis@togethera.com with a bit about yourself
and products you’ve built.

------
chrchr
LegitScript is looking for talented, professional software developers to help
build our growing team in Portland, OR.

We make the online health product sector safer and more transparent for
individuals and businesses. We analyze and report on rogue online pharmacies
and dangerous health products. Our mission includes protecting consumers from
fake cancer cures[1], cosmetics that contain mercury[2], "all natural"
supplements that contain dangerous pharmaceuticals[3], and illegal online
pharmacies that fake their certifications[4] and sell prescription medications
to anyone who asks[5]. Our clients include Google, Microsoft, Visa, Twitter
and the FDA.

Our team emphasizes collaboration and excellent developer practices including
test-driven development, pair programming, and continuous integration. Our
stack is Rails, MySQL and Redis on Linux.

We were featured in 37signals’ "Bootstrapped, Profitable and Proud" series.
The company is entirely self-funded and has been profitable since 2010. We
offer a stable workplace with good benefits and regular pay increases. We
believe in working at a sustainable pace with regular office hours.

Our spacious, modern Pearl District office is cubicle-free with plenty of
natural light. We have sit/stand convertible desks. Many of us bike to work
and we have indoor bike parking, as well as a parking or public transit
benefit. There's an ofﬁce dog. The ofﬁce is a collaborative and fun work
environment with no drama, and our friendly in-house barista serves
complimentary beverages every morning.

To apply: [http://www.jobscore.com/jobs2/legitscript/software-
developer...](http://www.jobscore.com/jobs2/legitscript/software-
developer/bRT-GmnBqr47HLeJe9fLhG?ref=rss&sid=68)

[1] -- [http://www.newsday.com/long-island/nassau/william-scully-
and...](http://www.newsday.com/long-island/nassau/william-scully-and-shahrad-
rodi-lameh-charged-in-17m-prescription-cancer-drug-fraud-feds-say-1.7871937)

[2]
--[http://www.fda.gov/forconsumers/consumerupdates/ucm294849.ht...](http://www.fda.gov/forconsumers/consumerupdates/ucm294849.htm)

[3] -- [http://blog.legitscript.com/2014/01/dangerous-supplement-
wor...](http://blog.legitscript.com/2014/01/dangerous-supplement-world-out-
there/)

[4] -- [http://blog.legitscript.com/2013/12/rx-partners-pharmacy-
fak...](http://blog.legitscript.com/2013/12/rx-partners-pharmacy-fakes-gphc-
seal/)

[5] -- [http://blog.legitscript.com/2012/12/no-prescription-
pharmaci...](http://blog.legitscript.com/2012/12/no-prescription-pharmacies-
dangerous-to-consumers-health/)

------
nlavezzo
FoundationDB - Developer; Sales Engineer - DC, Boston, Bay Area

\--------------------------------- ---- About FoundationDB -------
---------------------------------

FoundationDB is the company behind the eponymous distributed database.
FoundationDB's primary product - its Key-Value Store - is unique in the
database market. It is a distributed, high performance, exceptionally fault-
tolerant ordered key/value store that supports true, no asterisk, ACID
transactions across all data in a cluster. The unique characteristics of the
key-value store make it relatively easy to build stateless layers that expose
different data models at the top and store all of their state in they
key/value store at the bottom, using ACID transactions. The product vision is
to make it possible for organizations to store all of their state in
FoundationDB, while providing their application developers access to all of
the various data models and APIs that they want to use for their applications.

\--------------------------------- - Developer - DC or Boston Area -
---------------------------------

FoundationDB is currently seeking exceptional developers to join our growing
team. In this position you will help us continue to build the next generation
of transactional database technology. You will work with a team of exceptional
engineers with backgrounds from top CS programs, research fields, and
successful startups. We don’t just write software, we build our own languages,
simulations, and state of the art tools to write better software.

Key Responsibilities:

* Working closely with other development team members on core and layer development.

* Thinking about high-level and long-term implications of design decisions

* Taking significant ownership in projects

* Doing a significant amount of actual coding each day

* Contributing to our dynamic entrepreneurial environment Required Skills:

* A good attitude, friendly personality, and strong work ethic

* Strong systems programming experience

* A high level of interest in software engineering and computer science

* Ability to work legally in the US

Beneficial, But Not Required Skills:

* Experience working on large software development projects

* Proficiency in C++

* Experience with distributed systems development

* An interesting portfolio of side projects that show you enjoy solving problems

* Experience interacting with users

* Strong verbal and written communication skills

Apply here for DC area: [https://foundationdb.com/jobs/8923-Developer-Tysons-
Corner-V...](https://foundationdb.com/jobs/8923-Developer-Tysons-Corner-VA-
Washington-DC-?gh_jid=8923)

Apply here for Boston area: [https://foundationdb.com/jobs/10443-Developer-
Boston-Cambrid...](https://foundationdb.com/jobs/10443-Developer-Boston-
Cambridge-?gh_jid=10443)

\------------------------------------- Sales Engineer - DC, Boston, Bay Area
-------------------------------------

FoundationDB is currently seeking Sales Engineers to join our growing team. In
this position you will be the technical representative for FoundationDB's
products and services. Your mission will be to work with our Sales team to
ensure the successful closure of software and services sales, while laying the
foundation for customer success. This role requires deep, hands-on database
and/or development experience - you will be much more than a powerpoint
jockey. You will be writing “Layers” and contributing them to the FoundationDB
community. You will architect and deliver technology solutions for customers,
prospects and partners. Experience with the entire customer success lifecycle
is crucial – conception, solution architecture, technology evaluation,
solution presentation, pilot, production, performance optimization and
maintenance & support.

Working knowledge of high-performance cloud architectures and distributed
database systems (SQL & NoSQL) as well as hands-on engineering is essential.
We're looking for customer-facing, hands-on technologists with a track record
of success to join us in locations throughout North America. Sales Engineers
are responsible for actively driving and managing the technology evaluation
stage of the sales process; working in conjunction with the sales team as the
key technical advisor and product advocate. Presenting FoundationDB products
as well as building strong relationships with key sponsors both during and
after the sales cycle.

The Sales Engineer must be able to articulate technology and product
positioning to both business and technical users across a wide variety of
horizontal solution landscapes and in vertical industries. He or she must be
able to rapidly identify all technical issues of assigned accounts to assure
complete customer satisfaction through all stages of the sales process. Sales
Engineers must be able to establish and maintain strong relationships
throughout the sales, and then customer success, cycles.

An existing network and/or relationships within the DevOps community in Cloud,
SaaS, eCommerce, Media & Entertainment and/or Financial organizations is a
plus.

Key Responsibilities:

* Partner with the Sales team and Account Executives to achieve defined sales goals.

* Propose technical and business solutions in support of sales activities.

* Present technical and business aspects of proposed solutions to prospective and existing customers.

* Assist with strategy development within the target accounts by building customer relationships.

* Manage target accounts that may span multiple Account Executives.

* Work with Partners to achieve defined sales goals.

* Lead efforts to ensure the delivery of all technical resources into the sales campaigns.

* Assist in the production of RFPs and other proposals to prospective and existing customers.

* Responsible for development and delivery of consistently high-quality product demonstrations focused on advancing the sales cycle and addressing specific customer needs.

* Responsible for the design and delivery of on or off site technical Proof-of-Concepts for prospective customers.

* Responsible for representing the product to customers; and at field events such as conferences, seminars, etc.

* Work with colleagues across the organization to receive the support needed to accomplish the technical goals.

* Creative solution development and presentation based on customer requirements, challenges and needs.

* Sphere of Influence: Sales team, customers and prospective customers, partners

Technical Skills: Experience with one or more in each of the categories below

Engineering: Java, Ruby, Python, PHP, Node,js, C/C++/C#, .NET, SQL, Go,
Erlang, Scala

Databases / State Storage Systems: Relational (Oracle, SQL Server, MySQL,
PostgreSQL), NoSQL (key value, document, graph, columnar), Time Series
databases

Operating Systems: Linux, Windows, Macintosh OS Required Skills:

* 8+ years of related experience in IT.

* 5+ years of specialized experience in software development or software delivery organization.

* Previous experience with architecture, design, build and management of distributed applications, databases

* Previous experience providing database and/or NoSQL solutions

* Previous experience with data infrastructure tools – Integration, ETL, MDM, data quality

* Previous experience with Time Series applications

* Experience with Linux, Windows system configuration or Network configuration (TCP/IP, web servers, firewalls, security).

* Extensive experience in production environments (application servers, web servers, databases), together with experience working with DevOps teams.

* History of success with Enterprise customer sales cycles, prototypes or large-scale development and deployment projects.

* Technical depth to respond to all functional and technical elements of RFIs/RFPs.

* Proven success conveying customer requirements to Product Management teams.

* Strong verbal and written communication skills, customer interaction, requirements analysis, presentations, training, requirements specifications, system design, and documentation of user guides.

* Bachelor’s degree in Engineering, Math, Computer Science, or equivalent background.

* Willingness to travel to customer locations.

Apply here: [https://foundationdb.com/jobs/10431-Sales-
Engineer?gh_jid=10...](https://foundationdb.com/jobs/10431-Sales-
Engineer?gh_jid=10431)

~~~
bfwi
Come on, edit that.

~~~
nlavezzo
Done. Maybe you can remove the downvote?

~~~
DanBC
Votes are permanent. I upvoted, which might bring you back to +ve votes?

~~~
nlavezzo
Thanks :)

I tried copy / pasting from July's and the formatting went to hell. Took me 15
mins to fix because someone walked in my office while I was fixing it.

------
jcsalterego
Union Metrics - [http://unionmetrics.com](http://unionmetrics.com) \- San
Francisco, CA and Austin, TX

We are a fast-growing, profitable startup building powerful social media
analytics software. Every day our systems process more than 130 million social
events and deliver analytics for thousands of paying customers.

We have two open engineering positions:

=== Data Engineer (Austin, TX) ===

We need an engineer who wants nothing more than to wrangle massive amounts of
data. Do you love to build on top of open source technologies like Hadoop and
Cassandra using hundreds of servers? Do you enjoy working in a polyglot
environment with plenty of variety? If you’re passionate about building the
infrastructure to process, analyze, and store hundreds of millions of events
every day, then we want to talk to you.

Responsibilities:

    
    
        * Implement stream processing pipelines to handle hundreds millions of messages and events daily with Java and Ruby
        * Use open source tools and data stores to analyze and store billions of data points
        * Build workflows to make data accessible to end users
    

=== Full Stack Ruby (& Rails) Engineer (Austin, TX) ===

We’re looking for an experienced Ruby (and Rails) engineer who’s passionate
about the craft of building software. If you’re interested in working with a
small team of engineers to build software that not only scales but delivers an
amazing user experience, then we’d love to talk to you.

Responsibilities:

    
    
        * Implement core user-facing functionality in a Ruby on Rails application within a large service oriented architecture
        * Design and build backend services and APIs
        * Integrate with massive analytics systems and data stores
    

You can find more info about these positions at
[https://unionmetrics.com/company/careers](https://unionmetrics.com/company/careers)
and you can find out more about us at
[https://unionmetrics.com/company/about/](https://unionmetrics.com/company/about/)
or email us at jobs@unionmetrics.com.

I'm a member of the engineering team and I'd be happy to answer any questions
about us or the positions: mando@unionmetrics.com

------
hendler
[http://ginger.io/join-us/](http://ginger.io/join-us/)

San Francisco, Downtown

Account Manager

Business Development

Clinical Program Manager

Data Engineer

Data Scientist

Forward Deployed Software Engineer

Head of Consumer Products

Head of Finance

Head of People Operations

iOS Engineer

Market Analyst

Marketing

Mobile Engineer

Research Account Manager

Software Engineer

Technical Recruiter

Test Engineer

------
mhall
Chicago, IL, USA - Software Developer

[http://mintel.atsondemand.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=512212.vi...](http://mintel.atsondemand.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=512212.viewjobdetail&CID=512212&JID=434811)

We have a great opportunity for a talented individual to join the IT team in
Chicago as a Software Developer. Joining an established team, the candidate
will be redeveloping marketing intelligence websites that are used by most of
the largest CPG companies and financial services institutions in the US and
Canada, as well as the data entry and quality assurance systems which power
it.

Responsibilities:

\- Participate in planning activities with the Product Owner and other
stakeholders. \- Develop features for our client-facing website and data entry
software. \- Demo software to stakeholders and record their feedback. \-
Participate in testing and other quality assurance activities. \- Manage the
deployment of new features to beta and live environments. \- Contribute to
continuous improvement activities.

Benefits:

\- Join a diverse, high-functioning Scrum team who enjoy great relationships
with their Product Owner and stakeholders. \- Exposure to our full software
stack, using primarily Open-Source software. \- A culture that fosters
entrepreneurial spirit. \- Influence the direction of your team through
continuous improvement activities. \- Collaborate with your team in an agile
open workspace, or retreat to one of our quiet areas when you need to focus on
individual tasks. \- Intensive pairing activities to get you up to speed
quickly with our technology stack. \- Generous health insurance, vacation
time, and 401k matching. \- Access to recreational activities such as ping-
pong, shuffleboard, on-site gym and regular social events.

Experience and Skills:

\- STEM degree or equivalent experience coupled with a proven ability to solve
problems with code. 1-3 years of experience (academic or professional) of
software development. \- Ability to learn and adapt to new technology
platforms. \- Experience in web technologies, Python, and POSIX-based systems
is beneficial but not required. \- Desire to work in a highly collaborative
environment and participate fully in agile software development processes. \-
Aptitude for identifying and solving problems, both technical and
organizational. \- Desire to enhance your development capabilities with some
of the skills of a sysadmin, tester and DBA.

[http://mintel.atsondemand.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=512212.vi...](http://mintel.atsondemand.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=512212.viewjobdetail&CID=512212&JID=434811)

------
tomasztomczyk
uSwitch.com -- London, UK. [http://www.uswitch.com/](http://www.uswitch.com/)
We're a comparison website for insurance, broadband, mobiles, gas/energy
providers and finance services.

\------------

Hiring: Senior frontend, backend devs, analysts and more - for the full list
of vacancies see
[http://www.uswitch.com/vacancies/](http://www.uswitch.com/vacancies/)

\------------

Tech stack: Backend: nginx, puppet, capistrano, Ruby (Sinatra and RoR),
Clojure, MySQL

Frontend: Responsive HTML5, JS / CoffeeScript, HAML, SASS with Compass and our
internal framework

\------------

About us:

* Regular dev catchups across all teams / show & tell to share experience

* We host / sponsor / attend hackathons and conferences

* We maintain healthy work/life balance - no extra long hours, weekends are for you to relax after a Friday beer in the office / local pub

* We deploy to production multiple times a day

* We'll give you the tools you need to do your job (Macbook or other machine of your choice, whatever software you need) and help you progress (budget for conferences, books and time to learn new tech)

* Flexibility in the tech choice

\------------

About you:

* Able to own a problem and work with others (in your team and others in the business) towards a solution

* You're open-minded and flexible - you can pick up new skills / languages

* You can work well in a team environment (occasional remote work is ok, but we're mostly in the office)

* Comfortable with basic devops tasks

* Skilled at table tennis or table football (optional)

\------------

Next steps:

Contact me directly - tomasz.tomczyk@uswitch.com - I'm a developer in one of
the teams you could be joining. Tell me about yourself (whatever you think
represents you best) and ideally let's meet up - will give you a tour of our
new London Bridge office and talk about the projects we've been working on.

As part of our recruitment process, you'll have to complete a coding exercise
and later come for face to face interviews.

------
mikek
Tophatter - Palo Alto, CA

Ruby on Rails, Android, iOS

[http://tophatter.com/jobs](http://tophatter.com/jobs)

------
mrcharles1
I'm searching for a job in Boston. I am a rising college senior studying sound
engineering and production

------
askhr
Ask.com - Oakland (Node.js Platform Developer) Full-Time, Visa offered

[https://hire.jobvite.com/j?aj=o78ZYfwW&s=HackerNews](https://hire.jobvite.com/j?aj=o78ZYfwW&s=HackerNews)

Us As a top US internet site, Ask.com’s mission is to get our millions of
users across the globe the answers they need. We've been in the Q&A business
for more than 17 years, and although Jeeves has since retired, we carry on his
passion for serving our 100 million users with answers they can trust. We are
serious about creating and maintaining a company culture that is both
innovative and fun, and we’re looking for great people to come join our team.

The Role Join a software engineering team that is responsible for developing a
new application platform to support the Ask.com family of websites. Our focus
is building great experiences for our users. The successful candidate is
familiar with client side technologies and techniques, and has a stronger
emphasis on HTTP, algorithms, network and service architecture. Some
understanding of various data stores and distributed computing architecture is
also beneficial.

Your Task Design, build and test high performance scalable systems utilizing
Node.js Work closely with internal engineering customer base to understand
their needs and explore technology trade-offs Write clean, well-tested,
maintainable code Join in design of a new platform from the ground up using
the best technologies for the job Thrive in a highly collaborative team Design
and implement from start to finish (R&D, design documentation, prototyping,
implementation, unit testing, test plan/test cases) Drive continual
improvement to our service oriented architecture

Your Skills BA/BS in Computer Science or equivalent experience Advanced
JavaScript skills (OO, functional, Node.js a plus) Advanced web fundamentals
HTTP, AJAX, web sockets and other emerging technologies Experience with a
breadth of languages including explicitly functional languages Experience
building frameworks for front end clients (eg: desktop, mobile/tablet) In-
depth knowledge of design patterns and their appropriate application Solid CS
fundamentals in Algorithms, Data Structures, Operating Systems, Networking
Preference for agile work environments Excellent written and verbal
communications skills at the business and technical level Strong work ethic,
commitment and team work Ability to create solid documentation. Master of
analysis, object oriented design and other abstraction patterns Contributor to
open-source project a plus

Apply Now:
[https://hire.jobvite.com/j?aj=o78ZYfwW&s=HackerNews](https://hire.jobvite.com/j?aj=o78ZYfwW&s=HackerNews)

------
bluetidepro
ParkWhiz (Chicago, IL, USA)

We are looking for experienced software engineers to help us build the parking
platform of the future. You'll get some challenging problems to work on -
complex pricing models, GIS/geospatial data, transaction processing, mobile
apps - and flexibility to choose the best tools for the job. We have loads of
exciting projects in the pipeline, and are looking for somebody to help
architect and implement these new initiatives.

Founded in 2006, Chicago based ParkWhiz.com pioneered the eParking marketplace
and has since become the industry standard and market share leading platform
for event and downtown parking bookings across the country. ParkWhiz has
extraordinarily strong revenue growth and ongoing product innovations that
continue to change the way people think about parking.

We also just raised $10 million in our Series B led by Chicago-based venture
fund Jump Capital.
([http://www.chicagobusiness.com/article/20140721/BLOGS11/1407...](http://www.chicagobusiness.com/article/20140721/BLOGS11/140729999/parkwhiz-
pulls-in-10-million-in-new-funding))

Positions (all Chicago, IL, USA):

> Ruby Software Engineer: [http://www.parkwhiz.com/about/jobs/ruby-software-
> engineer/](http://www.parkwhiz.com/about/jobs/ruby-software-engineer/)

> DevOps Engineer: [http://www.parkwhiz.com/about/jobs/devops-
> engineer/](http://www.parkwhiz.com/about/jobs/devops-engineer/)

We are looking for an engineer to help us build the high-scale, mission
critical infrastructure needed to support our web and mobile applications.
This role will have considerable influence in choosing and implementing the
technologies and tools needed to facilitate our immense growth.

> Visual Designer: [http://www.parkwhiz.com/about/jobs/frontend-visual-
> designer/](http://www.parkwhiz.com/about/jobs/frontend-visual-designer/)

We are looking for a designer to help continually improve our products and
raise our level of quality. This position is part of the product team involved
in all aspects of design, and will have considerable influence in how we craft
impactful visuals and engaging experiences.

You can find more info here:
[http://www.parkwhiz.com/about/jobs/](http://www.parkwhiz.com/about/jobs/)

To apply for any position above email your resume or portfolio
jobs@parkwhiz.com and tell us why you'd be perfect for the job. Please include
"Hacker News" in the email subject line. _No phone calls or recruiters
accepted._

------
vaxtrac
Software Engineer at VaxTrac ([http://vaxtrac.com](http://vaxtrac.com)) |
Washington, D.C. | Full-time

\--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Job Description: VaxTrac is looking for talented software engineers who share
our passion for making a difference in the world. We build tools to improve
the delivery of health care to those that need it most.

We are looking for those who:

\+ are committed to using their skills to generate real social impact.

\+ have an interest and passion for emerging technologies and novel use cases.

\+ thrive in loosely structured environments.

\+ share the conviction that we can make the world just a little bit better.

Roles and Responsibilities

\+ Core design and development of applications for frontline immunization
workers

\+ Co-development of our core mobile application with partner organizations

\+ Integration of custom applications with third-party frameworks

\+ Basic quality assurance and documentation

\+ Soliciting feedback and triaging bugs reported from the field

\+ Secondary technical support of global program staff

Skills and Requirements

\+ Unparalleled, demonstrable programming skills

\+ Full stack experience with an eye for UI and UX design

\+ Finds ways to proactively contribute to all phases of development with
limited supervision

\+ Willingness to travel and spend time in remote corners of the globe

Bonus Points

\+ Demonstrable expertise in Android development

\+ Experience with Django, Pyramid or other web-based framework

\+ Experience building for limited resource environments

\+ Familiarity with front-end web development and Javascript

\+ Practical experience with a NoSQL database

\+ Exposure to CommCare or MOTECH APIs

\+ Love of travel

VaxTrac is committed to creating a diverse environment and is proud to be an
equal opportunity employer. All qualified applicants will receive
consideration for employment without regard to race, color, religion, gender,
gender identity or expression, sexual orientation, national origin, genetics,
disability, age, or veteran status.

To apply for this position, please email your updated resume and cover letter
as attachments to careers@vaxtrac.com. Selected candidates will be contacted
for an initial interview. Thank you for your interest!

------
bamdadd
ThoughtWorks - [http://www.thoughtworks.com](http://www.thoughtworks.com) ,
Manchester, London and rest of the world. Dev/ UI Dev / DevOps / QA / Intern /
Recruiter

[http://www.thoughtworks.com/join](http://www.thoughtworks.com/join)

------
fsniper
It's the right time to be a software developer, It's a developer heaven. I'm a
Linux System Administrator and having a hard time understanding how low
numbers of sysadmins and/or devops are required.

It's probably because here is HN but even yet my heart is a bit broken.

Amazon is killing the profession.

~~~
hijinks
Its not really killing anything its just migrating to devops.. If you are the
just i rake and stack servers.. ya its harder and harder to find a job. If you
are more the devops linux admin type then its extremely easy to find a job. My
advice, don't be like mainframe guys.. you need to always keep skill sets new.

~~~
fsniper
I am a fullstack engineer, being one and liking what you do are different
things. I do not want to write code as a profession. I code because it helps
to do my job.

By the way, devops is not system administration. Thus migrating to devops is
the same thing as killing the profession.

------
lightningstorm
Good Eggs - San Francisco, CA, Full Stack Engineers (no remote)

[http://www.goodeggs.com](http://www.goodeggs.com)

=== About us ===

Good Eggs brings local, farm-fresh groceries right to your door! We are a
technology focused company with a CTO who previously founded Carbon Five, an
exceptional agile development shop. See our Engineering Blog and Github
account:

[http://bites.goodeggs.com](http://bites.goodeggs.com)
[https://github.com/goodeggs/](https://github.com/goodeggs/)

We have a great mission
([https://www.goodeggs.com/about/mission](https://www.goodeggs.com/about/mission))
- to grow and sustain local food systems worldwide - and everyone here is
deeply committed to it. We started in 2011 and have over 200 employees across
four cities (New York, New Orleans, Los Angeles and San Francisco). Our
investors include Sequoia Capital, Harrison Metal, Baseline Ventures,
Collaborative Fund and Westly Group, among others.

There are 16 of us on the engineering team and we’re actively growing. We’re
building next-generation web and mobile applications with JavaScript across
the stack, including Node.js, MongoDB, AngularJS, Backbone, CoffeeScript and a
wealth of other tools from the rapidly-evolving JavaScript ecosystem. We
employ the best practices of test-driven development, pair programming, and
continuous deployment. We use the leading SASS providers - Heroku, AWS,
Algolia (search), Mixpanel, Sendgrid, etc. We are happy to train the right
person to work in this environment.

== Perks ===

* Medical Insurance with FSA/HSA options, vision, dental, etc.

* Super tasty lunches made on-site by our chefs using healthy and fresh ingredients (from our producers!)

* Amazing work/life balance and time-off policies

* Snacks

== About you ===

Ideal Candidates Will Have:

* Full-stack web application development experience in Ruby, Python, Java, or JavaScript

* Agile software development experience including automated testing and pair programming

* Demonstrable interest in learning and adopting new tools and techniques

More information:

[http://www.jobscore.com/jobs2/goodeggs/software-
engineer/cQ_...](http://www.jobscore.com/jobs2/goodeggs/software-
engineer/cQ_hd-0USr4Om7eJe4iefn)

I joined the company recently, feel free to e-mail me: moshe(at)goodeggs.com

------
eli
Industry Dive - Python/Django Developer (entry level) - Washington, DC - Full
Time

\----------------------------------

We are a rapidly expanding mobile-focused B2B media startup. We have a staff
of writers and editors who cover breaking news, curate interesting content and
write original analysis for executives in industries like Education,
Marketing, Energy, and Retail. See
[http://www.retaildive.com](http://www.retaildive.com) for an example and
[http://www.industrydive.com/](http://www.industrydive.com/) for more about
us.

We use a variety of mostly open-source technology to create our products, but
the core infrastructure is written in Django. You will be responsible for
working with other developers to add features and fix bugs on our websites,
especially adding features to the CMS that writers & editors rely on. Prior
experience with Django/Python is desirable but not required.

The ideal candidate:

    
    
        + Has 1-2 years of relevant experience, or otherwise demonstrates
          an aptitude for building interactive web sites.
    
        + Thrives in a fast-paced environment. Is good at multitasking. 
          Has great communication skills.
    
        + Is self-motivated and entrepreneurial.
    

CSS/HTML/JS web design experience is a plus. An interest in mobile
(iOS/Android) app development is a plus.

Why working at Industry Dive is great:

    
    
        + Short development cycle - When we have a good idea, we like to 
          move quickly and then iterate once it's live.
    
        + Not the same thing every day - We're still a small company and
          you'll have the opportunity to work on many projects outside
          your core job description.
    
        + Great team - Work with a diverse team of people who are very
          good at what they do.
    
        + We work hard, but we also have a lot of fun. And we definitely
          believe in healthy work/life balance. If you're looking for
          lots of crazy all-nighters, this is the wrong place.
    
        + It's a very exciting time for the company. At 2.5 years old,
          we're exceeding all our targets and reinvesting everything back
          into the company.
    

If interested, send a resume along with a brief note about why you think you'd
be a good fit to eli-at-industrydive.com. If you have any question, feel free
to ask.

\----------------------------------

 _OTHER OPENINGS:_ We are seeking a full-time front-end designer, a design/UX
intern, freelance business writers/reporters, and people interested in media
sales. I'm also generally open to mobile app or web developer internships.
Email me to details: eli-at-industrydive.com

\----------------------------------

------
xsmasher
TinyCo!

We're hiring C++ developers in San Francisco, CA, or willing to move here.

iPhone, Android, mobile, etc.

We've had great success with the "Family Guy" game, and have more work than we
know what to do with.

[http://jobvite.com/m?3uqtAgwI](http://jobvite.com/m?3uqtAgwI)

~~~
Iftheshoefits
Would you consider contracting out work rather than having full-time/contract
employees?

~~~
xsmasher
We're looking for full-time on-site developers, thanks.

------
dsiroker
Optimizely - San Francisco, CA - Fulltime, Permanant. Intern/H1-B okay as
well.

Optimizely is a website optimization platform. We enable businesses to show
the right thing to the right person at the right time.

Our first product makes A/B Testing easy. In 4 years we’ve grown to become #1
in the category with 7,000+ paying customers including Starbucks, Disney, and
Salesforce. We're profitable and our revenue is growing 400% year-over-year.
Last May, we raised 58 million dollars to allow us to continue building great
new products.

Join us in our mission to empower businesses to make better data-driven
decisions.

About the Job:

We have scale: 7,000+ customers (including 100 of the top websites in the
world); 120 billion server requests/month You’ll work on our amazing visual
editor - a cutting edge tool that is the core of our product - and will enable
it to do even more awesome things for our customers Work in small teams, in a
continuous integration environment; we’re fast and nimble: 1-2 deployments
every day

About Us:

You’ll work on our amazing visual editor - a cutting edge tool that is the
core of our product - and will enable it to do even more awesome things for
our customers. We are also building a mobile SDK for both iOS and Android and
are working on some great new products.

Requirements:

A track record of being able to ship product, independently and/or as part of
a small team. We will leave out the long list of languages because we would
prefer a great engineer to someone who knows some Ruby.

Bonus Points:

Passionate about front end technologies, you have a curiosity that motivates
you to experiment and keep on top of technical trends Practitioner of
progressive enhancement, and responsive UI design Good at debugging using dev
consoles, firebug, firecookie, or any of your favorite tools Fearless - you’ll
tackle a massive JavaScript codebase, and are willing to prototype crazy,
awesome ideas

Perks:

Free city-wide Gym membership at any Crunch Fitness. Free Clipper Card to pay
for your commute from anywhere in the bay area. Catered in-office lunch and
dinner on weekdays. Full medical insurance with very low co-pay and
deductible. HMO, PPO, and HSA options available. Full dental coverage
including orthodontics. Full vision coverage including contacts. Dependents
100% covered for medical, dental, and vision. Unlimited vacation policy. 401k
benefit. Top-of-the-line MacBook Pro or MacBook Air and 30" monitor. Working
with a great team and having a huge impact!

If you're interested, please shoot me an email at Ryan.Jordan@optimizely.com!

------
dmgrow
Lucid Software ([http://www.golucid.co](http://www.golucid.co)) is building
world class graphical applications in the browser and on mobile devices. Our
first product, Lucidchart
([http://www.lucidchart.com](http://www.lucidchart.com)), is an online
diagramming application with 1M+ users. We recently launched our second
product, Lucidpress ([http://www.lucidpress.com](http://www.lucidpress.com)),
which is an online layout and design application. Lucid is a startup founded
by Karl Sun, a former Google exec, and Ben Dilts, our CTO. We've been
profitable for 2+ years and recently closed our Series A. We are growing
rapidly in every dimension of the business and need people to join our team.
For fun we raft river rapids on company retreats, have Friday BBQs, and eat
lots of pizza. Talent and ability to learn are more important than specific
skills.

BACKEND SOFTWARE ENGINEER (all experience levels) - Lucidchart and Lucidpress
run with various decoupled services in a Linux environment using Scala,
MongoDB, AWS, and MySQL. At Lucid your responsibilities would include
enhancing existing services, building new services, integrating with 3rd party
applications and ensuring services are highly available, secure, and scalable.
Requirements: - Talent - BS degree Recommended experience: - Building large
products / applications - Scala or Java - MySQL or other relational database -
NoSQL databases - Cloud computing (AWS)

FRONTEND SOFTWARE ENGINEER (all experience levels) - Lucidchart and Lucidpress
are powered by one of the largest Javascript codebases on the Internet (about
250k lines of JS), optimized so that the user experience is indistinguishable
from an installed native application. Come help us show the tech world what
can be done on the web. Requirements: - Talent - BS degree Recommended
experience: - Building large products / applications - Javascript - Google
Closure compiler/library - CSS/HTML/DOM manipulation - jQuery

IOS ENGINEER (all experience levels) - We are looking for a talented iOS
developer to play a key role in the design and development of Lucid Software's
iOS applications. This is an opportunity to make a big impact and see your
work used by millions of customers. The ideal candidate will have a passion
for building best-in-class iOS applications. Requirements: - Talent - BS
degree Recommended experience: - Experience designing, architecting, and
releasing iOS applications - Deep understanding of Objective-C and the
internals of iOS frameworks - Extensive knowledge of iOS common software
design patterns, including the ones needed to develop high-performing UI

All applicants email resumes (and links to recent projects) to
jobs@lucidchart.com.

------
scotthtaylor
miDrive is hiring ([http://jobs.midrive.com](http://jobs.midrive.com)) Peeky
is hiring an iOS developer

------
rguzman
iDoneThis - New York, NY/remote

Details are here: [http://idonethis.com/jobs/](http://idonethis.com/jobs/)

------
mataniko
thePlatform - Client Integration Engineer - New York, NY (Area) - Local only,
work from home.

thePlatform helps some of the world’s largest media companies manage and
publish their video content online. Some of our customers include SyFy, Fox
Sports Network, NBC Sports, National Geographic, the Travel Channel, Oxygen
and more. As an independent subsidiary of Comcast, we enjoy the benefits of a
relationship with a large company while maintaining keeping the agility of a
startup.

This position will be filled remotely in New York City, and will report to the
Manager of Integration Engineers in Seattle, WA.

thePlatform offers competitive compensation and spectacular benefits typically
seen only at very large organizations, including free cable, internet and an
employee stock purchase plan, due to our company’s association with Comcast.
Please visit our Careers page to learn more about our culture and benefits.
www.thePlatform.com

We're looking for someone with a development background and account management
skills.

Responsibilities:

    
    
      * Develop and code custom Groovy scripts according to the customers ingest requirements.
      * Develop and code custom Java/.NET projects using thePlatform API's to meet various customer application needs.
      * Seamless project management through all phases of the customer relationship - coordinating with the customer, account manager, technical resources, and support personnel.
      * Communicating regularly with the customer to evaluate satisfaction and proactively identify upcoming needs.
      * Coordinating with technical personnel as needed to meet customer needs, while managing customer expectations to prevent overload or missed deadlines.
      * Formal routing of customer requests to engineering, sales or support as needed.
      * Communication to the customer regarding new features and releases of thePlatform services.
      * Documentation of current customer practices.
      * Travel: 5-10%
    

Requirements:

    
    
      * 3+ years experience in professional services or technical project management.
      * Experience with a variety of web development technologies such as DHTML, JavaScript, XML, REST.
      * Knowledge and ability to develop in .Net (C#) or Java.
      * Technical understanding of Web Services, current trends in the mobile and broadband marketplace.
      * Energized by making customers happy and successful.
      * Ability to understand the customer and to anticipate future needs and help determine the ideal solution for issues.
      * Phenomenal communication skills are a must for this job.
      * Steadfast and calm in explosive situations.
      * Ability to multitask effectively.
    

Feel free to contact me at matan.bareket [at] theplatform.com

------
benpotter
Corvallis, Oregon Sr Backend Web Developer OptiTrack Motion Capture

[http://goo.gl/1uPTAa](http://goo.gl/1uPTAa)

We’re NaturalPoint, the worldwide leader in the design and manufacture of
motion capture cameras, software and solutions. We’re the perfect blend of a
successful company that’s been around for 17 years with the flexibility and
culture of a cutting-edge startup. Our clients include Activision, KMEL
Robotics, NASA, Google, Nike, Lockheed Martin, MIT, USC School of Cinematic
Arts and many more.

We’re looking for a full stack web developer that loves architecting and
building exceptional websites. An ideal candidate will work well in a compact
fast-moving team with project managers, designers and other developers, gets
excited about working with high-profile clients, and is meticulous about
writing rock-solid code.

Must haves

BS in a technical discipline (e.g. CIS, CS, Engineering) and/or extensive
industry experience. Mastery of one or more web development languages such as
PHP, Perl, Python, and Ruby on Rails. Strong working knowledge of SQL and
query optimization (MySQL/PostgreSQL) Familiarity with common web server
applications (Apache, Nginx) Working knowledge of source control systems
(Perforce, Git, etc.) Passionate about evolving web technologies and
standards. A talent and drive for simple, clear communication while managing
multiple projects. Knowledge of security best practices. Really nice if you
have

Experience building large-scale, enterprise-grade web applications. Experience
integrating with third party web services (payment gateways, shipping vendors,
etc.). Experience with NoSQL databases, memcached, Cassandra Understanding of
standards and best practices for web-development, database architecture,
application security and PCI compliance Experience with automation using
scripting languages (e.g. shell script, etc.). Familiarity with front-end web-
development languages (JavaScript, HTML, CSS etc.). Experience with web
automation and build tools (Yeoman, Grunt.js, Gear.js, etc.). Experience with
client-side JavaScript web application frameworks (Ember.js, AngularJS,
Backbone JS). If you’re still interested, send us

An email or cover letter explaining why you’d be a great fit at NaturalPoint.
A resume that outlines your skills and experience. Any links to online
portfolios, code samples, or previous work you’ve done. Benefits Email to
ben.potter [at] naturalpoint.com

Competitive salary New development equipment Great work environment Health
benefits Paid vacation Relocation assistance This full-time position is based
in our new Corvallis, Oregon campus where we enjoy a fast-paced and engaging
work environment and good work/life balance. No phone calls, please.

------
blakeweb
Hiring a Lead Data Scientist and a Software Engineer (Python) - Recursion
Pharmaceuticals - Salt Lake City, Utah (Also hiring biologists with mammalian
cell culture experience!)

We’re a five-person biotech startup with an amazing set of advisors, and we're
using high throughput experiments, automated image segmentation and analysis
of human cells, and lots of data analysis to find new treatments for rare
genetic diseases faster than anyone has previously thought possible. There are
more than 5,000 rare genetic diseases, in total affecting millions of
Americans, and our serious goal is to find treatments for 100 rare diseases in
the next 10 years. We’ll need the best minds out there to help us make that
happen.

Our approach is to model rare genetic diseases in human cells, then use these
disease models to find drugs that revert the cells to a healthy state, and
thus are strong candidates for impacting the disease in patients. In a pretty
quick experiment, we image millions of human cells. Image segmentation and
analysis quickly makes thousands of measurements, resulting in a very deep
quantitation of the state of every single cell. The challenge at hand is
running the right experiments in the right way and analyzing results to make
the discoveries we seek as quickly as possible.

My two co-founders developed the basis of our approach at the University of
Utah, using it to find two very promising candidates for a serious and fairly
common genetic disease. We’re moving those candidates forward, and at the same
time adapting the approach to address the thousands of other untreated rare
genetic diseases as quickly as we can. I joined them to start this company
because this is the best chance I’ve found for a software/stats person to make
such a huge impact on the lives of millions of people. I also believe that
imaging-based biological experiments are going to be a big part of the wave of
advancement coming to treating and curing diseases in the next two decades.

\--

Software Engineer (Python):

\- You have several years of experience in python software development,
preferably using ipython and other scientific python tools. You’re also super-
comfortable at the command line and handling the standard a linux server, and
great at solving any kind of computational issue via stackoverflow. No
sysadmins, DBAs or the like will be around to help for a while.

\- You’re motivated by challenging problems, and by the idea of making
millions of patients’ lives dramatically better, as fast as we can.

\- You’ll work with biologists and data scientists to develop tools to manage
and automate our experiments and analyses. To manage the experiments and
analyses it will take to treat 100 diseases in 10 years, we’ll need a pretty
amazing set of systems in place eventually, but need to get there
incrementally so that we can make rapid progress immediately using the
resources we have.

\--

Lead Data Scientist (Python):

\- You have several years of experience in statistics, machine learning, and
software development solving problems and answering questions efficiently
using lots of data, preferably using ipython and lots of python’s scientific
programming tools. We’re not hadoop-scale for now, but every experiment can
generate hundreds of gigs of quantitative measurements.

\- You’re ready to take on any problem and figure out the best solution you
can with available time, having fun in the process.

\- Maybe you already know some biology, but if you don’t, you’re excited to
learn what you need to (we’ll help, of course!) in order to really understand
our data and approach.

\- You’re motivated by challenging problems, and by the idea of making
millions of patients’ lives dramatically better, as fast as we can.

\- You’ll come to understand our experiments and data at a visceral level and
help us guide the direction of our experiments and our company towards our
goals.

\- You’ll work with our biologists to guide our design/experiment/analyze
cycle towards getting the most impactful biological information from the most
rapid and cost-effective experimental approaches. This includes researching,
suggesting and testing different statistical and machine learning approaches,
along with changing our experimental setup to provide more useful information
with every round of exeriments. You’ll set the groundwork for how we’ll design
and analyzse thousands of experiments in the coming years.

\--

About Recursion:

We work in a beautiful office and lab space set directly at the base of the
mountains, overlooking Salt Lake City, situated directly one floor above the
drug discovery core at the University of Utah, giving us direct access to
millions of dollars of cutting edge lab automation and imaging equipment. We
offer competitive pay, health insurance, relocation assistance (working at the
office is part of the deal), equity, a location 30 minutes from 5 amazing
mountains and ski resorts, and a group of ambitious, talented, happy, awesome
people to work with.
[http://www.recursionpharma.com/careers.html](http://www.recursionpharma.com/careers.html)

------
ddtruong17
Kaggle is Hiring!

Location: San Francisco and Remote

\------- About Kaggle -------

Kaggle is best known as the world’s largest community of data scientists. Our
community of around 200,000 data scientists compete to solve complex data
problems. We’re changing the way the most important data-driven problems are
solved. We have branched out beyond our core business of machine learning
competitions, to build end-to-end solutions in specific industries. Our first
focus industry is energy, where we are working with Global 10 companies to
make better decisions on where and how to drill for oil & gas. Our solutions
take detailed geological and engineering data and help predict well
performance. These solutions can minimize capital and environmental
destruction by helping operators drill fewer uneconomic wells. Kaggle is
located in the heart of the SOMA. We are well-funded (Khosla Ventures, Index
Ventures and Max Levchin). Our team includes coffee, beer wine and whisky
connoisseurs, pastry chefs, ping pong players, kiteboarders and rollerbladers.

\---------- Who We're Looking For -----------

Product Manager: We’re looking for a Product Manager with an interest in hard
science and data science. Somebody who can learn a complex and technical
industry and empathize with customers who are not always data science savvy.

What you will be doing

    
    
       * Create and refine the company’s product strategy
       * Work with our customers to understand their economics, buying process and decision making process
       * Develop an understanding of how Kaggle's products impact our customer's economics and decision making process
       * Collaborate with sales to develop pricing models and identify target customers
       * Colloborate with engineering to prioritizing requirements, scoping feature & set expectations
       * Develop an understanding of our competition and how their impact our roadmap and positioning 
       * Identify new opportunities based on customer interactions
    
    
    

Statisticians & Data Scientists to Focus on the Energy Industry Software
Engineer

We have branched out behind our core data mining competititons, to build end-
to-end solutions on an industry by industry basis. Our first industry is
energy, where we're building solutions that can transform the world's largest
industry. In the energy sector, we've started with two basic solutions:

    
    
       * using detailed geological data to pick the best place to lease and drill for oil & gas; 
       * using detailed data on drilling practices to help operators produce efficiently.
    
    

The machine learning and statistical challenges in energy have some
interesting properties:

    
    
       * geospatial data
       * mix of deep science and machine learning
       * sample sizes are small and samples are highly correlated
       * we care about explainability and insights
    

Addressing these challenges requires layers upon layers of statistical machine
learning models We want to fully capture the uncertainties in our modeling at
each layer, not just the point estimates.

For questions, please contact us at recruiting@kaggle.com or visit our career
page at [https://www.kaggle.com/careers](https://www.kaggle.com/careers)

------
jmozen
Table XI - Sr. Software Developer, Sr. Web Designer - Chicago

//////////////////////// About Table XI ////////////////////////

([http://www.tablexi.com](http://www.tablexi.com))

Table XI is a Chicago-based digital consultancy, focused on building web and
mobile applications that deliver business value to our customers. Many of our
clients look to us to be their IT department, and we make decisions that
affect the long-term success of their businesses. We do most of our work from
our studio in Chicago and have a chef on staff who prepares gourmet lunch
daily.

As a Table XI employee, you’ll work side-by-side and get exposure to many
different people and projects. We’ve developed web and mobile applications for
clients like Roger Ebert Digital, The Field Museum, Chicago Ideas Week, the
YMCA of Chicago, fashion designer Maria Pinto, The Spice House, PechaKucha,
Northwestern University, and many more. We love a challenge, and we’re not
afraid to reinvent the wheel when the wheel isn’t good enough.

//////////////////////// Sr. Software Developer ////////////////////////

([http://tablexi.theresumator.com/apply/N5C5q5/Senior-
Software...](http://tablexi.theresumator.com/apply/N5C5q5/Senior-Software-
Developer.html))

We're looking for experienced developers who:

* are curious and love exploring new technologies

* believe there’s a solution to every problem and are excited to find it

* have a few years of web development experience and are looking for an exciting new opportunity

* have a background in one or more of the the following: Ruby, JavaScript, HTML/CSS and Objective-C. (Most of our projects currently use these languages; however, if you’re a strong developer with experience in related tools, we’d still love to hear from you. Experience with TDD is a plus, as is database or DevOps experience.)

//////////////////////// Sr. Web Designer ////////////////////////

([http://tablexi.theresumator.com/apply/LaW0OM/Senior-Web-
Desi...](http://tablexi.theresumator.com/apply/LaW0OM/Senior-Web-
Designer.html))

Being a Senior Web Designer at Table XI is more than just creating nice
looking Photoshop files. You will be responsible for guiding the design
direction and execution on a variety of projects and work directly with our
researchers, developers and existing design team. You will also regularly
deliver work to our clients, and must have experience in presenting work and
constructively working through feedback. The role requires an understanding of
the current state of CSS capabilities and how to manage their graceful
degradation & an approach that values function and usefulness over novelty and
trend.

We're looking for a designer who:

​* is as comfortable designing in the browser as in Photoshop

* thinks about the fluidity of designs beyond “mobile”, “tablet” and “desktop”

* has experience working on web projects with small teams that include developers and designers

* hasn't ever used the phrase “good design will sell itself”

* has opinions on [fill in current web trend here]

* possesses strong typographic skills

* has mastered the principles of layout and color theory

* regularly builds designs using Haml and Sass

------
stu0590
Amazon is hiring in Austin, TX (Yes, you read that right.)

[http://www.amazon.jobs/job/271764/web-development-
engineer](http://www.amazon.jobs/job/271764/web-development-engineer)

== Web Development Engineer, Austin, TX ==

Job Description

Amazon.com, along with being a retail and technology company, is an inventive
research and development company that designs and engineers high-profile
devices like the Kindle family of products. We have worked to produce best-
selling tablets with breakthrough hardware technology, e-readers that have
revolutionized reading, and Fire TV, a tiny yet powerful way to watch the best
movies and TV shows in the comfort of your living room. What will you help us
create?

Work hard. Have fun. Make history.

Online and Device Services team owns critical applications and backend
services. The team has the charter to innovate customer experience avenues
that will push the boundaries of customer-device interaction of devices.

We are seeking an experienced Web Developer to design interfaces for our
customer facing self-service tools and agent facing CRM system. We aim to
build code we can reuse. The interfaces will be internationalized into
multiple languages and will need to be optimized for a variety of devices. You
should be a talented and experienced front-end developer with expertise in web
UI and AJAX-based interactive application development. You should have a solid
background in the fundamentals of software development, and have a deep
understanding of best practices in various languages/technologies. You should
love creating things and take great personal pride in building engaging and
innovative interfaces.

Qualifications

· Experience in XHTML, Javascript, CSS and general Web 2.0 techniques ·
Experience developing AJAX interfaces with AJAX libraries and frameworks (e.g.
YUI, DOJO, JQuery, Prototype, etc.) · Experience in a Unix/Linux environment ·
3+ years of software development experience · Bachelor's degree or equivalent
experience

Preferred Qualifications

· OO design and coding skills in Java · Passion for creating efficient,
scalable web interfaces · Familiarity with scripting languages (e.g. PHP,
Ruby) is a plus · Experience in Struts, Swing or JSP · Experience with
AngularJS · Understanding of web services technologies such as SOAP, HTTP,
WSDL, XSD, and REST · Degree preferably in computer science or a similar
technical discipline · Genuinely excited about technology, have a strong
interest in learning about and playing with the latest technologies and
building compelling web applications and UI · Must be a self-starter and
motivated

Amazon is an Equal Opportunity-Affirmative Action Employer –
Minority/Female/Disability/Vet

------
mfjordvald
OnePlus - [http://oneplus.net](http://oneplus.net) \- Shenzhen, China,
Relocation required and working visa provided.

At OnePlus we're trying to redefine the smartphone market with a disruptive
business and marketing model. We're probably crazy taking on the industry
giants but crazy is what's needed to pull something like this off - and so far
it's working.

Our team of 30 people are responsible for all sales outside China. We handle
everything from our e-commerce to marketing and support and often one person
can be in several roles should he or she prefer - for instance help execute a
marketing idea or organize a fan gathering.

We are based in Shenzhen, China, an hour north of Hong Kong. Our team is
international - consisting of more than 10 different nationalities - so all
work takes place in English. If you happen to know Mandarin that's a plus but
most of our team members don't.

Ultimately we are well on our way to realizing our dream with mainstream media
starting to take notice: [http://time.com/3006267/oneplus-one-review-phone-of-
dreams/](http://time.com/3006267/oneplus-one-review-phone-of-dreams/)

To help us get all the way we are looking to hire for multiple different
roles.

PHP programmer: Chiefly Laravel and Magento programming with some XenForo
inbetween. We currently build and manage our e-commerce platform, community
forum and centralized account system with future plans being far more
ambitious.

[http://oneplus.net/careers/php-programmer](http://oneplus.net/careers/php-
programmer)

Front-end developer: Help us perfect our user experience with modern HTML and
CSS, perform multi-variant testing and perform user studies. Your job is to
make our platform as intuitive and frictionless as possible.

[http://oneplus.net/careers/front-end-
programmer](http://oneplus.net/careers/front-end-programmer)

Customer support manager: Help us tackle problems in customer support and
scale our customer support operations. The key to any well respected company
is to treat your customers well. Your as a customer support manager is to
figure out how we can meet customer support demand as efficiently as possible.

[http://oneplus.net/careers/customer-support-
manager](http://oneplus.net/careers/customer-support-manager)

Your dream job: We want to hire smart and experienced people. If we don't have
a job position that fits you perfectly but you believe we should, then apply
and tell us why we're missing your contribution. If we agree we'll create a
position for you to fix that mistake.

[http://oneplus.net/careers/your-dream-job](http://oneplus.net/careers/your-
dream-job)

We're looking for many more people for many different roles, please have a
look at our full careers page and get in touch if you're what we're looking
for - and we're what you're looking for.

[http://oneplus.net/careers/](http://oneplus.net/careers/)

------
davegolland
We're hiring at Prismatic in San Francisco, CA

[http://www.getprismatic.com/jobs](http://www.getprismatic.com/jobs)

== Systems Engineer at Prismatic, San Francisco ==

Prismatic is a great place to be an engineer – we analyze millions of shared
web pages every day, automatically classify them into tens of thousands of
topics, and serve up personalized feeds in real-time using our homegrown,
lightning fast, machine learning-based relevance engine. We are looking to
grow our top-notch team, with both junior and senior-level positions
available.

We are looking for engineers with deep interest and knowledge in at least one
area core to our business (i.e., distributed systems, ops and tooling, machine
learning, designing and building new product features). We’re a small team, so
you will have the opportunity to have a lot of impact, and to learn from peers
who are extremely talented engineers, computer scientists, and data experts.
Our backend is written entirely in Clojure, a JVM-based LISP that is a dream
to work in. Almost none of us knew it before we joined, and we don’t expect
you to either. We are looking for engineers who will fit well within our
engineering culture: You live and die by good abstractions. You know that they
can make the difference between easily understandable and maintainable code,
and a spaghetti mess. You think about edge cases and performance implications,
and anticipate future needs. You read and understand existing code before
diving in and adding your own. You re-use existing code whenever possible,
cleaning it up as needed to be more generally useful. You know when to do it
fast, when to do it right, and how to find the best compromise between the
two. You recognize that we are all stewards of the codebase, not owners. You
leave code better than you found it, and you fix bugs without grumbling about
whose they are. You are a team player who enjoys discussing ideas and
implementations with other engineers.

Here’s a small sampling of the things you will be working on as systems
engineer on the Prismatic team:

\- Making our crawlers and document analysis better and more comprehensive

\- Building out new product features in our API

\- Solving tough systems problems to help us scale reliably and robustly

\- Building and improving Machine Learning systems for ranking, document
analysis, and more

\- Creating tools to assist development and ops

\- Shipping some of the best open-source Clojure libraries out there, and
working with the community to make them better

== Engineering Manager at Prismatic, San Francisco ==

Managers will be responsible for supporting a sizable engineering team, and
applicants can expect to be working on the following problems:

\- Writing and reviewing code in Clojure, Objective C and Android. You should
have great technical depth and a passion for great code.

\- Helping to manage the development roadmap for large portions of the
product, and working with engineers, tech leads, designers and product
managers to efficiently prioritize and execute.

\- Recruiting top candidates for both generalist and specialized engineering
roles

\- Evangelizing our technical brand through external communication, press and
speaking at events

\- Understanding the growth needs of each person you manage, and helping them
continually expand scope and impact within the team.

== Relevance Engineering at Prismatic, San Francisco ==

Here’s a small sampling of the things you will be working on as a relevance
engineer on the Prismatic team:

\- Feature engineering for improving the quality of news feeds through
iterative experiments

\- Building and optimizing recommendations for topics for users to follow

\- Extending and improving the set of topics available to users

\- Systems for quickly training, deploying and testing machine learning models
in production

\- Creating tools to evaluate the performance of existing machine learning
systems

------
aghuwalewala
Full Stack Web Developer // Tripnary // Chicago, IL

jobs@tripnary.com

=== About Tripnary ===

Tripnary is a seed-funded, early stage travel startup based in Chicago. We are
focused on building a disruptive mobile/web app that helps travelers save and
organize the places they want to see and be ready for their next vacation. We
want to eliminate the clutter of spreadsheets, bookmarks, emails, etc. that
are currently used to document travel plans and provide an easy way to collect
all the places you find around the web in one app and create your own
itinerary with built-in travel tools. We have a slick web app (currently in
private beta) with a jaw-dropping design that blows away everyone who sees it.
We have validated the concept with critical feedback from travel bloggers,
destination experts, and enthusiasts. We are continuously evolving the product
and building the next generation of the app that can be best described as
Pinterest travel boards meets Kayak. We work out of 1871, the coolest co-
working space for the city’s digital startups.

=== About the role ===

Tripnary is seeking a highly motivated visionary with experience in building
mobile/web apps to join the team. As a partner, you will

\-- Collaborate with the founders to refine and execute on the Tripnary
vision.

\-- Spearhead end-to-end development and participate in planning,
architecture, design and implementation of a beautiful and intuitive travel
app.

\-- Guide the product roadmap and help deliver features that provide maximum
value to Tripnary’s users.

\-- Be a team player with an open mind possessing confidence to make important
product-related decisions.

=== What Tripnary offers ===

Tripnary promises a fun, energetic, and fast-paced startup environment and the
opportunity to be an early member of a growing team of passionate and tight-
knit group of young entrepreneurs with a vision. Because we are a startup,
everyone on the team is fully involved on multiple levels. This allows you to
gain a great deal of experience both within and beyond your specific area of
expertise as everyone works cohesively to accomplish a greater goal. The
founder brings over a decade of combined experience with software development
and technology businesses delivering million-dollar software products. You
will be coming into a very goal-oriented, technically grounded team. We also
offer the chance to work intensely with very talented people who really want
to win. We promise exciting challenges, a broad range of experiences across a
variety of projects and the chance to make a difference while working in a
casual but fast-paced setting.

=== What we are looking for ===

We are looking for people with:

\-- Experience building web applications in Python/Django with either
PostgreSQL, MySQL, or MongoDB

\-- Experience with RESTful web services (Google Maps, Foursquare, Facebook,
Wikipedia, etc.), JSON, XML, and SQL

\-- Fluency with HTML5, CSS3, JavaScript, jQuery, AJAX

\-- Knowledge of at least one client-side app frameworks such as Backbone.js,
AngularJS, or Ember.js, etc.

\-- Keen eye for design with demonstrated background to show

\-- Enjoy creating innovative implementations that push the platform to the
limit

\-- Passionate about delivering a delightful experience to users

\-- Experience deploying and hosting applications on Amazon Web Services,
Heroku, or other cloud environments

\-- Experience with test-driven development (TDD) and behavior-driven
development (BDD)

\-- Strong understanding of object-oriented programming including algorithms,
data structures, and design patterns

\-- Creative thinker with excellent analytical, troubleshooting, and debugging
skills

\-- Self-motivated, enthusiastic, fast learner with the ability to work in a
team environment

\-- Ability to wear many different hats

\-- Attitude to thrive in a fun, fast-paced startup environment

We prefer people with:

\-- Understanding of machine learning, Hadoop, and/or MapReduce

\-- Passion and love for everything travel

\-- Appreciation for design thinking

\-- Bachelor’s/Master’s degree in computer science/engineering or related
field

=== Compensation ===

We provide competitive packages with both a salary and generous equity.
Compensation for this position will consist of a substantial company equity as
we are looking for the right partner with an entrepreneurial mindset. This
ensures that we all take ownership of Tripnary and have a vested personal
interest in its success.

=== How to apply ===

If you are interested to be part of Tripnary please drop us an email with your
resume at jobs@tripnary.com. Thanks a lot for your interest!

 __Note: This is NOT a remote position. All applicants MUST be able to work
from our offices in Chicago.

 __Note 2: All applicants MUST be authorized to work in the U.S. without
sponsorship.

 __Note 3: This posting is for principals ONLY. Please do NOT contact if you
are a recruiter or a development agency.

------
hectorals
Senior Javascript Engineer | Ripple Labs | San Francisco

careers@ripple.com | www.ripplelabs.com

===============

Our Mission:

Enable the world to move value like information moves today.

===============

About Ripple Labs:

Ripple Labs (a for-profit company) developed Ripple, an open-source,
distributed payments protocol that enables the exchange of value in any
currency, instantly and for free. Ripple Labs focuses on improving the core
protocol and building tools for developers and enterprise financial services
firms to use Ripple as settlement infrastructure for real-time payments.
Ripple’s distributed ledger can accommodate any store of value, including
dollars, yen, euros, bitcoins, and even loyalty points, making it the world’s
first distributed currency exchange.

We’re looking for someone who can bring out the best in our JavaScript
developers through example and mentorship.

===============

You will:

Create and implement novel cryptographic protocols such as threshold signature
systems, novel identity and authentication methods and...

Participate in the wider JavaScript community to shape the vision for
JavaScript as a powerful, versatile and open language.

Create trusted execution environments for running untrusted JavaScript through
Software Fault Isolation (SFI) to enable smart contracts.

===============

What you look like:

Career stage: 5+ years of software development experience building large-scale
applications in Java, Clojure, Scala, Ruby on Rails, Python or Javascript

Hands-on experience with JavaScript Frameworks such as Angular.js, Ember.js,
Flex, Ext.js, Node.js, Crypto.js

Professional engineering experience in a diverse set of languages and
understanding of engineering concepts:

functional, object-oriented paradigms

concurrency models

Ability to communicate effectively and a scientific mindset - empirically test
your hypotheses.

We believe in not standing in the way of creativity, be deserving of the
freedom we'll give you. Direct your own work and be pro-active in asking for
input.

Interests: open-source, entrepreneurship, economics and financial markets,
equal access for all people globally, strong work ethic, creative thinking,
systems thinking, cryptography, creative logic, fast-paced environment

===============

What We Can Offer You:

Competitive salary, compelling equity, 100% benefits coverage!

Work on open source projects pretty much 100% of the time

Challenging and fun projects with a dynamic team at a fast-growing startup in
an exciting industry

Work experience in an entrepreneurial environment on a high-impact team

An opportunity to drive personal career development for yourself and the team
as a whole

Outstanding office location in the heart of San Francisco, CA

------
Reinhart
Senior Software Developer (Full Stack) - REDFIN San Francisco

Redfin is a technology-powered real estate brokerage with a huge and impactful
mission to change the real estate industry in consumers' favor. We're a blend
of top real estate professionals and software engineers who wholeheartedly
believe that first-class customer service and cutting-edge technology is the
ticket. So far we’ve helped over 20,000 people buy and sell homes, saving them
over $100M in fees, and doing it all with a 97% customer satisfaction score.

We have opportunities on several teams within Redfin:

Customer Engagement: As a senior developer on the Customer Engagement team,
you will be responsible for writing features and running experiments to drive
more users to Redfin's brokerage. Our team has a very broad reach - we touch
almost every part of Redfin's codebase, and we own our features vertically,
from the database schema all the way up to the end-user experience. We run A/B
tests to bring customers face-to-face with our agents – and turn the winning
combinations into real features; we keep our finger on the pulse of the
conversion metrics; we understand our business’s needs and build features to
address them, and much more.

Search Experience: As a senior software developer on the Search Team, your job
is to make searching for a home as easy as finding a hipster coffee shop in
the Mission. The Search Team takes an incredibly complicated home search
process and brings it online into an addictive, fun, and delightful
experience.

Who you really are : You are a developer who thinks like an end user, who
knows that 90% done is only half done, and who can build rock-solid code that
will withstand millions of users hammering on it. You love beautiful, simple
user interfaces, and you constantly wonder what you could have done to make
your last project simpler. You love working with a smart, talented team,
because you know that makes you better. When you disagree, you disagree
constructively, with respect for everyone else's opinions and ideas. More than
anything, you share a passion for our mission to radically change the way
people make one of the biggest decisions of their lives.

The Tools: Our website is built with Java, Spring, JSP, Postgres, Hadoop,
Hibernate, HTML, CSS, JS, and various other tools/libraries. In production we
run on Linux. On our desktops we mostly run Mac and Windows, but some opt for
Linux. We use Eclipse, Maven, Git and Bamboo.

What you'll get from us: Support and resources to continue learning, a
brilliant team with which to collaborate, an office in downtown San Francisco
close to all the action, and a commitment to your career so you can grow with
the company under a management team that has experience building start-ups
into profitable, publicly traded companies.

Apply: [http://jobvite.com/m?3LVuAgwv](http://jobvite.com/m?3LVuAgwv)

Another Senior Developer position in Seattle:
[http://jobvite.com/m?3BYuAgwo](http://jobvite.com/m?3BYuAgwo)

Current employee myself and the benefits and people are great:
[http://www.redfin.com/about/jobs](http://www.redfin.com/about/jobs)

------
spicyj
Khan Academy — Mountain View, CA (we also love interns, and remote is a
possibility)

We're a small, non-profit tech startup bringing a free, world-class education
to anyone, anywhere.

Here's a testimonial we received last week:

==================================

Thank you Khan Academy for igniting the passion to learn everything which I
usually neglected and missed during my academic carrier. Though myself should
be blamed for that, the conventional classroom teaching and limited access of
study material is also important factors. Now while teaching my students I am
equally enjoying the materials. I sincerely hope Khan Academy should reach to
every single child in the world. Thank you again for the magnificent en-
devour.

==================================

Every month we get hundreds of letters like this from people in all walks of
life who are thankful for our free, high-quality educational content. Most of
you reading this are familiar with Sal's videos, but we also have hundreds of
videos by other teachers, partnerships with organizations like MoMA and the
California Academy of Sciences, and a huge library of interactive exercises.
Over 20 million math problems are done every week on our site.

A few things we're currently working on building right now:

– The next version of our personalized learning dashboard [1] to make the UI
more consistent across subjects and to help people learn better

– Improved knowledge models so we can better know what you know and don't know
[2]

– Infrastructure improvements to make the site more reliable and faster for
our millions of visitors every month [3]

– Better tools for our content creators to allow them to make thousands of
engaging, interactive exercise problems without knowing how to code [4]

– A major revision to our iOS app to let students practice skills on the go
(or in a classroom with iPads!)

You'll be part of a small team working alongside both "celebrity" devs (like
jQuery creator John Resig and Google's first employee Craig Silverstein) and
many more who you haven't heard of but who are also really awesome.

We're especially looking for new product designers (of all types) but we also
have many engineering positions open as well as some positions for a teacher
and contract question writers.

Apply at
[https://www.khanacademy.org/careers](https://www.khanacademy.org/careers) and
mention that you're coming from HN. Feel free to reply here if you have
questions about applying or about KA in general. Unfortunately we can't
sponsor visas right now unless you're from Canada, Australia, or Mexico.

[1]:
[https://www.khanacademy.org/about/blog/post/58354379257/intr...](https://www.khanacademy.org/about/blog/post/58354379257/introducing-
the-learning-dashboard)

[2]: [http://mattfaus.com/2014/05/improving-khan-academys-
student-...](http://mattfaus.com/2014/05/improving-khan-academys-student-
knowledge-model-for-better-predictions/)

[3]: [http://www.alangpierce.com/blog/2014/07/07/bigbingo-khan-
aca...](http://www.alangpierce.com/blog/2014/07/07/bigbingo-khan-academys-new-
bigquery-backed-a-b-testing-framework/)

[4]: [https://github.com/Khan/perseus](https://github.com/Khan/perseus)

------
bdejong
Native Instruments - [http://www.native-instruments.com/](http://www.native-
instruments.com/)

We make cutting edge hardware and software for music production and DJs. If
you listen to any kind of (electronic) music you've most probably heard our
gear and software in action. You might know Traktor, Maschine or Komplete,
three of our flagship products.

We're looking for two positions in a team that is building a large web-api
from the ground up.

In order to apply send email to bram.dejong@native-instruments.<TLD for
germany> (and I'll forward to our HR).

    
    
      ====> DEVOPS ENGINEER (F/M)
    

Fulltime, Berlin, Germany.

We are looking for a devops engineer to join our Berlin-based team. In this
role you will be responsible for setting up the infrastructure for a brand new
highly reliable and scalable web API. The API will be consumed by our music
production and DJing applications used by all Native Instruments product users
worldwide. You will work with cloud services and set up, monitor and tweak
machines for optimal performance. You keep up with the latest technologies and
tools.

 _Your tasks_

\- You set up a scalable infrastructure which will host a variety of services
and API’s

\- In collaboration with the backend devs you make sure that all applications
scale and are robust

\- You support setting up cloud computing applied to music applications

 _Your profile_

\- You have at least 3 years of experience running and managing servers

\- Experience with automation is a must

\- You speak fluent Python and a variety of scripting languages

\- You have a degree in computer science, software engineering, or similar

\- Ideally you have experience with cloud services providers

\- You enjoy testing and using the latest and greatest technologies

\- You enjoy working in an international team

\- Your English skills are very good, German is a plus

    
    
      ====> WEB-API BACKEND PYTHON DEV (F/M)
    

Fulltime, Berlin, Germany.

We are looking for a backend python web engineer to join our Berlin-based
team. In this role you will be responsible for building up a brand new highly
reliable, and scalable web API. The API will be consumed by our music
production and DJing applications used by all Native Instruments product users
worldwide. Testing and documentation are not necessary evils for you, they
form part of what you think is good software.

 _Your tasks_

\- You build a variety of music-application client-server API’s from the
ground up

\- In collaboration with DevOps you make sure that all applications scale and
are robust

\- You set up big-data analysis systems in collaboration with a research team

 _Your profile_

\- You have at least 3 years of experience with creating highly scalable web
applications

\- You speak very fluent Python and have used it to write server-side software

\- You have a degree in computer science, software engineering, or similar
qualification

\- Ideally you have experience with cloud services providers (AWS, Digital
Ocean, etc.)

\- You enjoy working in an international team

\- Your English skills are very good, German is a plus

------
akubicek
Understory -
[http://www.understoryweather.com](http://www.understoryweather.com) \-
Boston, MA

About Us:

Understory isn't your typical company using an agile social-based platform
that mobilizes advertising with real-time commercial insight -- wait,
actually, we aren't a advertising company at all. Understory builds weather
grids that create real data and use it to provide analytics to enterprise
companies so that they can see how to respond to severe weather disasters. And
maybe, just maybe, help humanity along the way with better thunderstorm, hail,
and tornado predictions.

Understory currently is a team of five people and, with our recent funding of
$1.9 million, we are adding some new members to the team. Our team works hard,
but also takes time to let off steam -- playing board games, heading to the
local climbing gym (company provided membership), and having a beer around the
Understory kegerator.

Our team is excited as we are currently deploying weather stations out in the
field and receiving our first datasets, come join us on the ground floor of
building a completely new data set and platform that has a huge impact on
everyday life!

If that sounds like something you are interested in, check out our positions!

* Back End Engineer * Data Scientist *

\------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Back End Engineer

Blend open-source technology with proprietary hardware to deliver real time
data to customers quickly and efficiently. Build the robust interface between
the weather stations and the web so that not a single data point is lost. Be
on the ground floor of Understory - as we are building out our software team
and make the technology choices that will be the structure for our platform.
Work with our data science team to implement algorithms that predict
thunderstorms and their outcomes.

\------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Data Scientist

Use statistical, signal processing, and machine learning techniques with our
proprietary sensor data to help solve the current data sparsity problem. Use
findings from our local grids to improve the picture of nation-wide weather
effects. Explore the business opportunities for such high density data in the
current market of sparse data. Join the team that will revolutionize weather
data.

\------------------------------------------------------------------------------

If you are still interested after reading all of that and think you would be a
great fit for Understory, please see the full job descriptions at
[http://understory.theresumator.com/](http://understory.theresumator.com/) or
email me for more information at info(at)understoryweather(dot)com.

------
makmanalp
Harvard Center for International Development - Cambridge, MA (Right next to
Boston)

Two positions: We're looking for a Designer + UI / UX person AND a Front end
developer, both onsite.

================================

The Atlas of Economic Complexity lets you interactively visualize a country’s
trade and explore growth opportunities for more than a hundred countries
worldwide. There are also two other National Atlas projects in the pipeline,
one for Colombia and one for Mexico.

The idea is that countries provide us with their data and the Center provides
them with economic policy advice and an interactive tool to explore their
situation and make sound policy decisions at the regional level. If you're
looking for a high-impact job, this is it!

================================

We want to focus on building features around this idea of storytelling with
data (see example at the end), as well as re-do our UI and design to be
cleaner and up to modern standards, and to add better visualization
capabilities. We look at NYtimes data driven articles with envy. We salivate
when we see Tufte's work.

We need _you_ , dear designer / frontend engineer, to make all that a reality!

We use d3.js for the visualizations. We know that at least the visualization
part would be ideally suited for a single page app, and we'd love to implement
that with Angular / Backbone / etc. We want to rethink our designs.

Especially with the new national projects with Colombia and Mexico, you'll
have free rein over the creative process and the technological aspects of your
work.

==================================

We use python, django, mysql (hopefully postgres soon), elasticsearch, ansible
for the back end. For the frontend, it's jquery / d3.

Everything we do is open source: [https://github.com/cid-
harvard](https://github.com/cid-harvard) and we use Github for bug/feature
tracking.

==================================

Coming from the startup world, the work environment is pretty laid back, but
everyone is expected to hold their own and get their work done without being
micromanaged. No late nights and weekends, although I've been known to do that
once in a blue moon because I felt like it.

We're a small engineering team (me and a data viz researcher), but we work
with a large group of brilliant doctoral / postdoctoral researchers from
diverse backgrounds like econ, public policy, physics, international
development. I've been here only for a few months, but I've been given
responsibility to fully overhaul and clean up the backend, which speaks
towards the kind of autonomy you'll have.

I'm looking to build out our burgeoning team into a small but strong group
that specializes in turning ideas into reality. We have great plans and dreams
for the future of this site, and we need people to help. We'd love to hear
more about you and see work samples if possible! Get in touch at mali_akmanalp
at hks dot harvard dot edu.

Cheers, ~mali

=================================

An example of how the atlas is useful take this story here:

[http://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2014/03/21/world/europe/h...](http://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2014/03/21/world/europe/how-
much-europe-depends-on-russian-energy.html)

The EU recently placed sanctions sales of oil equipment, but not on oil
imports. Why could this be? Almost 70% of russia's exports are petrol
products:

[http://atlas.cid.harvard.edu/explore/tree_map/export/rus/all...](http://atlas.cid.harvard.edu/explore/tree_map/export/rus/all/show/2012/)

And Russia exports the overwhelming majority of its petroleum products to
Europe:

[http://atlas.cid.harvard.edu/explore/tree_map/export/rus/sho...](http://atlas.cid.harvard.edu/explore/tree_map/export/rus/show/2709/2012/)
and
[http://atlas.cid.harvard.edu/explore/tree_map/export/rus/sho...](http://atlas.cid.harvard.edu/explore/tree_map/export/rus/show/2710/2012/)

The big blue chunk is europe, meaning a sanction would really hurt Russia.
However, when you look at who else the EU could buy from, the situation is
grim:

[http://atlas.cid.harvard.edu/explore/tree_map/net_export/sho...](http://atlas.cid.harvard.edu/explore/tree_map/net_export/show/all/2709/2012/)

There’s practically no one who’s a real political ally that Europe could
depend on, save for Norway. It’s interesting how it’s practically impossible
to buy oil from a country that’s relatively stable and doing well on the HDI
front. It’s worse if you consider the cost of transporting it, and how close
Russia is:

[http://atlas.cid.harvard.edu/explore/map/net_export/show/all...](http://atlas.cid.harvard.edu/explore/map/net_export/show/all/2709/2012/)

Which probably explains why EU hasn't placed sanctions on oil imports from
Russia.

------
lost_my_pwd
Moveline - Las Vegas, NV or Remote

[https://moveline.com/](https://moveline.com/)

tl;dr: full-stack JS (Express + Angular), MongoDB, Golang, web + mobile,
remote, high impact on real customers

== The position ==

    
    
      * Solid full-stack experience, preferably with JavaScript both
        server-side and client-side
      * Passion for clean, correct, and maintainable solutions as well as modern
        development practices
      * Bonus points for experience working with remote teams, devops skills, and an
        eye for design
      * Strongly self-motivated but eager to collaborate on tough problems
      * Don't care if the moving industry isn't sexy
      * Would rather make money than make the front page of TechCrunch
        (though we do that too)
    

== The team ==

    
    
      * Supporting web and mobile offerings for customers plus an internal web
        app for our operations team
      * Primarily working in a MEAN stack (MongoDB/Express/Angular/Node) with
        a bit of Golang
      * Evaluating new tools and technologies for real use cases, not just to play
        with shiny new toys
      * Shipping every day with continuous testing and deployment
      * Small, tight-knit, self-managing, and highly communicative team (half
        of us are remote)
      * Deeply involved in understanding the business and creating long-term strategy
      * We love Maker Day [4], board games, and hanging out together in
        downtown Las Vegas
    

== The company ==

Moveline is transforming an industry older than the internal combustion
engine: we build software that dramatically improves the customer experience,
end-to-end, around moving. We're helping real people every day and excited to
tackle more of the problem space.

    
    
      * Techstars NYC 2012 graduate [1]
      * 2014 TBAN Las Vegas Tech Transplant of the Year
      * Located in the heart of Tony Hsieh's Downtown Project [2]
      * Well-funded by world-class investors and advisers [3]
    

Market salary and meaningful equity are available. Hackers in Vegas or remote
in the US are welcome. Full-time candidates only, please (with an initial
contract-to-hire phase). No freelancers or recruiters need apply.

MENTION HACKER NEWS WHEN APPLYING! - We have hired from HN before and
consistently see the best candidates coming from these threads.

[1]
[http://www.techstars.com/companies/stats/](http://www.techstars.com/companies/stats/)

[2] [http://downtownproject.com/](http://downtownproject.com/)

[3] [http://angel.co/moveline](http://angel.co/moveline)

[4] [http://www.fastcompany.com/3029158/agendas/why-your-
office-n...](http://www.fastcompany.com/3029158/agendas/why-your-office-needs-
a-maker-day)

~~~
Cyranix
I'm one of the devs hired from HN — shoot a message to
andrew.harrison+hn@moveline.com if you have any initial questions.

------
krg
TechEmpower - Los Angeles area, California (El Segundo, near LAX)

You may recognize us from the Web Framework Benchmarks that have been
discussed on HN periodically:
[http://www.techempower.com/benchmarks/](http://www.techempower.com/benchmarks/)

Work Hard, Have Fun, Be Nice

Let's be honest: you became a developer because you like to build things.
Interesting things, useful things, cool things. It's like building with Legos,
only you get paid, and there are always plenty of the right color pieces.

At TechEmpower, we build things. Interesting things. Cool things, mostly in
webapp form. We build them as individuals, because we're creative people. We
build them as teams, because we like to help each other grow, and because we
know that collaboration improves even the best code.

Having the best people doesn't hurt, either. We've got most of them already,
and we're looking to find the rest. You can build things with us. What's the
catch? We're pretty darn selective.

To work as an individual, you have to be motivated and creative and thoughtful
and serious. To work on a team, you have to be respectful and energetic and
open and absolutely not a jerk. We need developers who can work on every part
of an application, from the data store to the page–sometimes known as full
stack developers. And to be a full stack developer, you have to know
technology and want to learn more technology, because those acronyms just keep
coming.

Our clients expect us to work with them, not for them. We help them define
their problems, and we provide solutions, on time and on target. We're
service-oriented, and you should be too.

Still reading? Please apply! And check out our Web Framework Benchmarks while
you're at it. We pretty much wrote the book on that one.

Just so you know:

    
    
       Teams range between 2-6 people
       Developers are exposed to 3-4 projects per year
       All development is done on high-performance workstations with 4K displays. A lot of code fits in 3840x2160 pixels!
       We maintain an informal, comfortable environment, just like the old college computer science lab, but with grown-up hours
       Everybody's nice
    

The technologies we use vary over time with our mix of projects. Here is a
snapshot of what we're using now:

    
    
       Languages: Java, JavaScript, Python, C#, Ruby, PHP
       Tools: Git, Jenkins (Continuous Integration), Sonar (static code analysis), Eclipse, IntelliJ, Ant, Maven
       Web: Dropwizard, .NET MVC 5, Play, Django, Rails, Mustache, Handlebars, Backbone, Angular, Knockout, JSP, Servlets, jQuery, etc.
       Mobile: iOS, Android, PhoneGap
       Hosting: AWS (EC2, RDS, etc.), Rackspace Cloud, Linux deployments
       Data Persistence: ORM (Hibernate, etc.), MySQL, Postgres, MS SQL Server, NoSQL (Redis, MongoDB)
    

We don't expect new hires to have experience with all of these, but we do
expect you'll learn more about them every day.

If this sounds like the kind of place you'd like to work, please apply here:
[http://jobs.techempower.com/hn2](http://jobs.techempower.com/hn2)

------
askhr
Ask.com - Oakland (Software Engineer, Smart Answers) Full-Time, Visa offered

[https://hire.jobvite.com/j?aj=oFpWYfwI&s=HackerNews](https://hire.jobvite.com/j?aj=oFpWYfwI&s=HackerNews)

Us

Join the #1 brand and top Web property focused on answering people’s
questions. At Ask.com, we’re building a next-generation Q&A service – spanning
both the Web and mobile devices — that combines the power of search with
insight from real users by developing products and tools that drive user
satisfaction, revenue, and traffic. We are serious about creating and
maintaining a great culture and are looking for great people to come join our
team.

The Role

Become part of a software engineering team that builds technology that
directly answers our users questions. Ask.com was the first search engine to
develop and deploy this technology which uses a combination of linguistic
analysis, API usage, editorial content, and structured data processing. A wide
array of tools and support applications create these Smart Answers and we are
continually improving these tools while also creating new technologies to help
our hundreds of millions of users around the world get to their answer as
quickly as possible.

You You are an experienced software engineer with a passion for coding
excellence and a substantial interest in relational databases, big data
systems, information retrieval, and application services. You will bring your
innovation, motivation, and superior ability to problem solve to contribute to
our continued success.

Your Task

-Maintain, troubleshoot, and improve a suite of software applications and tools that are critical to our content business. -Monitor and improve performance and health of the applications, tools processes, and infrastructure. -Be a constructive, participating member in migrating C#/.Net/ASP/MSSQL applications to a Java/Node.js/MySQL environment. -Convert unstructured data to structured, relational databases and leverage those systems in data driven knowledge applications and services.

Your Skills

-Heavy knowledge in designing and optimizing complex SQL queries. Strong experience using Stored Procedures. Understanding of the differences between MySQL and MSSQL in order to port Stored Procedures from MSSQL to MySQL. -Hands-on experience using RESTful APIs and WebServices in C#/.NET. Experience with IIS, Tomcat, Jetty, JSP/Servlet, and Apache httpd. -Proven experience in developing web services and applications in C# and .NET environments. -Proficient in building web services in JAVA. -Fast prototyping skills and familiarity with scripting languages such as Python and Unix shell scripting. -Strong unit testing, devops, and debugging skills. -Node.js experience a plus, especially with migrating from .NET/ASP to Node.js. -Hadoop and big data experience a plus. -Computational linguistics and NLP experience desired. -Strong analytical problem solving skills. -Able to work effectively and cooperatively in a team environment. -Experience with the Agile development methodology. -BS/MS in computer science, computer engineering or related technical field, and -5+ years experience in job offered or computer-related occupation. PhD a plus.

Apply Now:
[https://hire.jobvite.com/j?aj=oFpWYfwI&s=HackerNews](https://hire.jobvite.com/j?aj=oFpWYfwI&s=HackerNews)

------
sophie-g
Ginger.io - Mobile Engineer - Downtown San Francisco - Full Time

Ginger.io is a small team on a big mission to drive better health outcomes.
Our pioneering platform combines a mobile app that uses smartphone sensors to
passively collect information about an individual’s daily behaviors with an
analytics engine (based on research from MIT’s Media Lab) that turns that raw
data into health insights. We provide that information back to clinicians or
loved ones who can act on it to ensure that at-risk patients receive the right
care at the right time.

As we’ve grown, we’ve become part of the care solution at institutions such as
Kaiser Permanente, Novant Health, UCSF, Duke Medical and Cincinnati
Children's. In addition, Ginger.io has emerged as a leading voice in the
conversation around bringing technology to behavioral health. Ginger.io is
part of the Techstars network and is VC-backed by Khosla Ventures and True
Ventures.

We come to work each day to revolutionize the way that care is delivered, and
we'd love to have you join us.

Ginger.io is looking for a mobile developer to help drive the consumer and
patient experience on Android. Your core responsibility would be to work with
the rest of the Product team to craft the user experience to enhance the
patient’s connection with their doctor. Patient experience is at the core of
Ginger.io, and you will be working directly within the Product team to
conceptualize, build, test, release and maintain the Ginger.io Android
applications.

Responsibilities:

\- Own full lifecycle of Android applications: prototyping, developing,
testing, deploying, and debugging

\- Work with the iOS team to ensure that the Android app experience is
consistent

\- Make architectural decisions that balance the trade-off between the level
of customization and complexity

\- Interact with API team and Design team for resources required to build a
solid, slick and performant Android Application

\- Write well-structured, maintainable, idiomatic code. Incorporate
appropriate level of automated testing and documentation, depending on whether
you’re prototyping or writing production code

Essential Skills:

\- Solid understanding of Android Framework

\- Experience developing and deploying production Android apps

Desirable skills:

\- Experience leading development of an Android app that has scaled beyond
100k users

\- Experience with background data collection, battery-life optimization,
local data processing preferred

\- Python, Django, Javascript

Ginger.io offers a competitive salary and benefits in San Francisco’s
Financial District. Our mission-driven culture combines a love of learning
with a strong belief that everyone has a voice to contribute if we are to
succeed and make a difference. We believe in empowering our team with the
tools and transparent culture that we all need to perform and grow.

Apply here: [http://ginger.io/jobs/signup/15547/mobile-
engineer/](http://ginger.io/jobs/signup/15547/mobile-engineer/)

------
BVB
YouEye, Inc. - [http://www.youeye.com](http://www.youeye.com) \- Front End
Rails Developer (Full-Time or Contract) - Mountain View, CA

The Company

Our mission is simple: we all use mobile apps and the Internet, so let's make
them better, together. YouEye is bringing user research labs to the cloud. If
customer insights are the currency of product development, we are the bank.

We have an extensive repertoire of software, including OSX, iOS, Windows,
Android, and web applications. Our mobile apps can be found on iTunes (
[https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/youeye-for-
participants/id66...](https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/youeye-for-
participants/id660935955) ) and Google Play (
[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.youeye.rec...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.youeye.recorders.android.web)
).

The Task

Working at YouEye, you have the unique responsibility of not only making our
own products better, but influencing thousands of web products by assisting in
the development of a great user research toolset. From page analytics to
signal processing and participant sourcing, there's a lot of stuff going on
behind the scenes.

Whether you're cranking out some CoffeeScript, integrating an API, or hacking
on CSS, we want engineers who care about user-centric design.

The Engineer

You've made something awesome on the web. Whether you've built an entire
online web application or coded a killer javascript widget, you know your way
around clean design and code. You are comfortable with modern web frameworks,
image manipulation tools, rapid prototyping, MVC architecture, and writing
tested code. We use Ruby on Rails as our web stack, with CoffeeScript, jQuery
and a pinch of love.

On a team, we work fast and hard. You are comfortable pair programming and
working with other engineers. You are opinionated but flexible. Above all, you
want to ship an incredible product and have an integral role in making that
happen.

We view our perfect candidate as someone who has:

\- Created a website or web app via Ruby on Rails

\- Spent plenty of time working with CSS & related technologies

\- Experienced writing HTML5, JavaScript, and other fancy technologies built
on those foundations, such as AngularJS and CoffeeScript

\- (Optional) Set up or used any Amazon Web Services for a project

\- (Optional) Developed applications for the mobile space, especially mobile
web apps

Don’t hesitate to apply if you don’t meet all of the bullet points above. If
you have any demo projects to show off, that is a big plus! We would love to
see what you have created, be it a personal website, a mobile app, or a cool
algorithm that you’ve open sourced on GitHub.

The Culture

Sure you love making great products, working on open source projects, and
telling the tales of great engineering triumphs, but what else are you up to?
We're made of musicians, pilots, snowboarders, yo-yo enthusiasts, gamers,
hikers, cyclists and comedians. We want to learn from you!

The Benefits

\- Competitive pay

\- Stock options

\- Comprehensive Healthcare/Dental/Vision coverage

\- Pre-tax commuter benefits

\- Catered lunches

\- Well-equipped break area

\- Generous time off

\- The gear you need to get things done

How to apply

Please send your resume and links to anything you’d like to show us to
jobs@youeye.com

We accept both full-time and contract applications.

We are unable to sponsor a visa at this time.

------
jamalex
Learning Equality - San Diego - Python/Django and/or HTML/CSS/graphics -
Nonprofit (paid)

Foundation for Learning Equality is hiring developers and designers to grow
our core team. Join us in our mission to take the online learning revolution
offline!

[https://learningequality.org/about/jobs/](https://learningequality.org/about/jobs/)

* Position: We're looking for a developer and/or designer to join our small team that builds open-source software to provide learners all around the world access to free, high-quality educational resources. If you have programming and/or visual design experience, and you want to change the world, keep reading!

* Company: We are the Foundation for Learning Equality, a nonprofit team of hackers, educators, and humanitarians that eat the digital divide for breakfast. We believe that regardless of their nationality, gender, or social status, everyone around the world should have access to a free, high-quality education. And we need your help to make it happen!

At FLE, you'll work on software platforms that will be used in some of the
most remote places on earth. Our offline version of Khan Academy, KA Lite
([https://learningequality.org/ka-lite/](https://learningequality.org/ka-
lite/)), has been installed in over 120 countries
([https://learningequality.org/ka-lite/map/](https://learningequality.org/ka-
lite/map/)).

* Benefits: \- Working and living in sunny San Diego. We can help out with relocation costs. \- Flexible schedule and vacation time. \- Like open source? That's all we do. Find everything we've ever hacked on here: [https://github.com/learningequality](https://github.com/learningequality) and here: [https://github.com/fle-internal](https://github.com/fle-internal) \- A bone-deep sense of purpose that rockets you out of bed in the morning. \- And as if that weren't enough, you'll also receive a salary, 401(k) matching, and health care options

* Core skills (at least 2 out of the 3 below): \- Dev: Python, Django, JavaScript, and Git. Bonus points for: LESS and Backbone \- Visual design: Photoshop or GIMP expertise, hopefully some HTML/CSS, and the soul of an artist \- Spirit: you wake up every morning with the Rocky theme song playing in your head, because you know you're going to go out and make it an awesome day and leave the world in a better state than you found it, one good act at a time.

* Valued experience (optional): \- Education (teaching, tutoring, working in schools, etc) \- Networking (protocols, APIs, Linux stack, etc) \- Databases (schemas, efficiency, sqlite, etc) \- Mobile (Android/Kivy development, responsive design, etc) \- Video editing (we're making a documentary) \- Hardware sourcing (finding providers, bulk ordering, build-to-order processes) \- Quality Assurance (automated and/or manual testing)

Sound exciting? Apply now!
[https://learningequality.org/about/jobs/](https://learningequality.org/about/jobs/)

------
devaccounts
New Orleans - Full Stack Developer @ Carrollton (relocation assistance
provided)

Carrollton is seeking a Full Stack Developer for full-time employment in the
heart of downtown New Orleans. We are in the middle of expanding our talented
development team to take on the growing number of projects coming through the
door.

\---A day in the life---

Coffee, nerf, and more coffee. At least once a week there are freshly baked
goodies that will taunt you on your way to your desk in the bullpen. In the
early morning there’s chatter, but then as the day progresses, it’s mostly
headphones and HipChat. In between knocking out new features for a client,
there are whiteboard sessions and strategy talks. When you need to clear your
head, the New Orleans skyline surrounds you from almost every angle. However,
you will feel the most liberated when you deploy, which typically leads to
libations down at G & O. Fun and exciting projects are the future and are
possible because of our roots.

\---What we look for in a candidate---

If you know every programming language ever invented, that’s great – but we
need a bit more than just a technical ninja.

* Strong interpersonal skills with a team-player mentality

* Killer problem solving strategies and an acute attention to detail

* Ability to clearly explain technical choices and ideas to both co-workers and clients

* Knowledge of common software design patterns, such as MVC

* Experience developing applications in object-oriented languages

* Curiosity to learn new technologies...and actually do it

\---Technologies under your belt---

We don’t expect you to know everything in this list. We work on a lot of
different types of projects, so the more diversified your skill set, the
better!

* Core languages: Java, JavaScript, PHP, C#, C++, Objective C

* Frameworks/libraries: .NET, jQuery, Twitter Bootstrap, Node.js

* Server administration: Linux/Apache, Windows/IIS

* Web services: REST, SOAP, JSON, XML

* Databases/caching: MySQL, Postgres, SQL Server, MongoDB, Redis

* Versioning/Continuous Integration: Git (we use Bitbucket), Jenkins

* HTML5 and CSS3

* Puppet, Chef, Ansible, Salt

\---Trust us, you want to work here---

In addition to fun and rewarding projects, here are some perks that come with
the job.

* Competitive salary

* Comfy chairs and work environment, 3 monitor workstations

* Health/dental insurance, supplemental life insurance

* Retirement Plan

* Gym membership

* Paid time off, flexible schedule

* Team outings and parties

* Awesome co-workers

* You get to live and work in a city that celebrates life 24/7

\---We want to hear from you!---

Qualified applicants should send us a resume, a cover letter, and some samples
of previous work that might catch our eye. Email us at stoyer AT carrollton
DOT la.

------
jonmort
Adaptavist - Developer - Leamington Spa, UK

\---- About Adaptavist ----

Adaptavist - In operation since 2005 as a lifestyle business, but re-imagined
in 2011 as a super charged Atlassian consultancy with real pedigree, has gone
on from strength to strength. We are the biggest dedicated Atlassian
consultancy in the world today!

We deliver consultancy around strategy, architecture, and execution of all
aspects of Application Lifecycle Management. We work with clients to develop a
vision, to plan and then execute on a client’s behalf. We then go on to manage
and operate services on for them over the longer term. All this wrapped with
our library of plugins, thought leadership and other IP in this space.

With it’s global headquarters in the technology hub of London, England, but
with a truly global delivery footprint, Adaptavist is recruiting to build out
it’s physical presence in the UK as well as both Germany and the USA in
support of it’s rapid commercial growth.

Adaptavist’s approach to hiring in these new territories is to seek out
talent, and craft a role around that talent supported by training as required
in pursuit of the simple goal of excellence. Each country operates as part of
the whole, with local team members, being part of a larger global team.

Far from being just another Atlassian partner, we consider ourselves to be a
boutique consultancy helping organisations improve or re-engineer all aspects
of their software delivery supported by the Atlassian tools.

\---- Developer Leamington Spa ----

Requirement: We have need for a Developer (Java based) to join a new team
being established in Leamington Spa. We are looking for someone with
commercial experience developing across a range of languages and technologies
with our primary focus being:

    
    
      * Java
      * Javascript
      * SQL
      * HTML/CSS
      * Ruby
    

The successful candidate will have the following attributes:

* Passion for technology and experience that they can talk about at length including a history of object oriented programming (preferably in Java) and an appreciation of client side applications (web technologies should be familiar)

* They should also have a habit of learning new technologies and investigating ideas new and old and be able to express opinions on these areas including areas of interest yet to be investigated.

* The ability to take part in a technology debate, contributing opinions and being able to back them up when challenged with a competing view is valuable.

We typically find that the sort of person we are looking for has hobby
projects (in a range of completion states) and participates in the open source
community through things like:

    
    
      * Google Code
      * GitHub
      * Bitbucket
    

Ancillary knowledge is important - the areas matter less than the breadth and
depth - Examples of such areas may be experience with:

    
    
      * Logic programming
      * Functional programming
      * Linux
      * Puppet
      * Networking
      * Switches
      * Protocols
      * Hardware hacking
    

We’re looking for someone who can demonstrate their ability to learn quickly
and deeply with a solution in mind.

You will be as comfortable working in teams as independently and will have
opportunities to work with customers as part of a consultancy-led delivery
team. Customer facing experience is a bonus. Over time we expect candidates to
grow into being able to lead themselves and others, working within our
continually improving current good practices, implementing solutions for
leading global organisations. Future career growth might be into areas of
consultancy, software architecture or management. Let us know what you'd like
to do.

So far, our successful hires in this area have found Adaptavist’s challenges &
clients, as well as our fun & flexibility to be key attracting factors. The
variation between small tactical and larger strategic projects is a bonus, as
we don’t find our employees bored or feeling like they aren’t challenged on a
weekly, or even daily, basis. There’s an opportunity for the right person to
join a like-minded team as part of a cutting edge company making a real
difference to organisations of all shapes and sizes.

If you think that you have the above criteria and feel you would fit into our
Adaptavist family - please get in touch recruitment@adaptavist.com

------
davidshariff
Yahoo! (London, UK) - Build products that become a daily habit for millions of
users, partners, and merchants.

Help build our search by introducing compelling new products and experiences
that are powered by deep science, knowledge, and data. We are making
traditional and new Search experiences more exciting, useful, and fun.
Specifically, we are innovating in areas such as Vertical Search for
consumers, distribution of Search and Media services for partners, and Small
Business Services for merchants.

☆☆☆ About EMEA Search ☆☆☆

★ Use a variety of languages and technologies to make an impact

★ Develop software that powers experiences on smartphone, tablet, and desktop

★ Collaborate with and learn from designers, product managers, engineers, and
executives

★ Create technically excellent software iteratively using Agile methods

★ Drive growth in audience, engagement, and revenue globally

☆☆☆ Positions ☆☆☆

We are looking to hire engineers across the spectrum from junior through to
senior, and lead levels.

█ Backend Software Engineer

◇ What you'll be doing:

· Ingest, categorize, enhance, rank structured data for Shopping, Local, and
much more

· Design algorithms to deliver contextual, personal, and socially relevant
experiences

· Use big data and machine learning techniques to enhance understanding and
relevance

· Define APIs that enable new use cases and engage developers internally and
externally

◇ Requirements:

· Degree in Computer Science or closely related field

· Expertise Java or C++

· Expertise in cloud, database, and big data technologies (desired)

· Expertise in machine learning, natural language processing, or related field
(desired)

· Expertise in creating high-performance, high-quality, reusable software at
scale (desired)

· Expertise in data-informed and test-driven software development practices
(desired)

· Pursues work with energy, passion, drive, and intense customer focus

· A personal commitment to continuous learning and self-development

· Ability to work well on a team with a positive attitude

█ Front End Software Engineer

◇ What you'll be doing:

· Create new, distinguishing user experience that will bring new users to
Yahoo

· Develop modern, beautiful, personal, and relevant experiences across devices

· Use edge-side caching and data query optimization to make sites “wicked
fast”

· Design new advertising products to enhance the user experience and drive
revenue

· Implement real-time measurement frameworks to help evaluate new features

◇ Requirements:

· Degree in Computer Science or a closely related field

· Expertise in JavaScript, HTML5, CSS3

· Expertise in JavaScript frameworks and browser technologies (desired)

· Expertise in creating high-performance, high-quality reusable software at
scale (desired)

· Expertise in data-informed and test-driven software development practices
(desired)

· Pursues work with energy, passion, drive, and intense customer focus

· Personal commitment to continuous learning and self-development

· Ability to work well on a team with a positive attitude

☆☆☆ How to apply? ☆☆☆

If you're interested or want to learn more? Email me with a copy of your CV at
dshariff@yahoo-inc.com or visit our careers page:
[https://careers.yahoo.com/gb/lang/en/](https://careers.yahoo.com/gb/lang/en/)

------
wschroed
St. Louis, MO, United States - Business and Technology Applications Analyst II

I am looking for another software developer for the LIMS group at The Genome
Institute, a position where the primary language is Perl. You may contact me
directly (my user name at genome.wustl.edu) with your resume and samples of
code or hosted repositories; it does not matter to me what languages you
choose. Officially, you can apply to this job through
[https://jobs.wustl.edu](https://jobs.wustl.edu) (search for job ID 28449).
Below is a copy of the official job posting with all the HR legalese. :) This
is considered a mid-tier position, between junior and senior experience.

SUMMARY

    
    
      - Job Title: Bus & Tech App Analyst II - The Genome Institute - 28449
      - Job ID: 28449
      - Location: Medical School
      - Full/Part Time: Full-Time
      - Regular/Temporary: Regular
    
    

JOB TYPE/SCHEDULE

This position is full-time and works approximately 40 hours per week. Position
hours are generally M-F 8:30-5.

DEPARTMENT NAME/JOB LOCATION

This position is at the Genome Institute. This position is for the Medical
School Campus.

ESSENTIAL FUNCTIONS

The Genome Institute at Washington University has an opening for a talented
software engineer in the Bioinformatics group. The position will work with an
experienced group of software engineers to develop software supporting the
tracking of laboratory data and analysis processes to support large scale
genomic research projects. The Genome Institute has been at the forefront of
genome research since its inception in 1993 and has been a part of major
scientific projects such as the Human Genome, 1000 Genomes and TCGA (The
Cancer Genome Atlas) Projects. The Genome Institute is a world-leader in the
generation and analysis of genomic sequence data and uses this data to extend
biological knowledge of the human genome and provide clinically relevant
sequence analysis aimed at understanding human diseases (such as cancer and
Alzheimer's disease). In addition, the Institute fosters public understanding
of genomic science through various educational and outreach efforts.

REQUIRED QUALIFICATIONS

Certification or degree in computer programming from a technical school or
college plus two years of relevant work experience required. Additional
relevant programming experience may be substituted on a year-for-year basis
for required education

PREFERRED QUALIFICATIONS

The ideal candidate has a talent and love for writing software, is interested
in developing that skill, and applying it in a production environment. The
candidate will be expected to learn new things on a regular basis, think
critically, and collaborate with other developers across groups. The
environment is fast-paced and a person who likes to get things done will find
a lot of opportunity. Design, testing, debugging, and problem analysis are a
regular part of the work. Skills in abstract software design, object-oriented
architecture, relational data modeling, and web interface design will be used
frequently, which will require thorough knowledge of each concept. The
applicant will use these skills to develop software that will: interface with
people and/or laboratory equipment, process and analyze large data sets on a
compute cluster, and provide intuitive web based interfaces to the
specifications of the laboratory managers and technicians. Proficiency in
dynamically typed languages (Perl, Ruby, Python, Lisp, etc.) is a plus, but
not required. Understanding of relational databases and SQL will be helpful.
Experience with web technologies such as HTML, CSS, Javascript and approaches
such as REST and AJAX is an asset. Regular work will be done in GNU/Linux and
other UNIX-like development environments. Familiarity with open source
technologies, version control software such as git, and programming in a
network environment are also assets.

SALARY RANGE

The hiring range for this position is commensurate with experience.

DEPARTMENT SUMMARY

One of only three NIH-funded large-scale genome centers in the United States,
The Genome Institute at Washington University is a leader in genomics research
as it applies to the study of biology, human disease and the field of
personalized medicine. Founded in 1993, The Genome Institute focuses on cancer
genomics, the genomics of heritable diseases, microbial and pathogen genomics,
as well as novel sequencing and evolutionary genomics. Our mission is to help
improve the human condition by producing, studying, and interpreting high-
quality genome-based data that drives biological discoveries that range from
the bench to the hospital bedside. We value the open sharing of information
and ideas and encourage collaboration while also engaging the next generation
of scientists through educational outreach efforts.

BENEFITS

    
    
      - Retirement Savings Plan
      - 22 vacation days
      - 8 Paid Holidays
      - Sick Time
      - Tuition benefits for employee, spouse and dependent children
      - Free Metro Link/ Bus pass
      - Free Life Insurance
      - Health, Dental, Vision
      - Health Savings Accounts (HSA)
      - Long Term Disability Insurance
      - Flex Spending Plan
      - Other Benefits
    

Med School HR website
([http://medschoolhr.wustl.edu](http://medschoolhr.wustl.edu))

EOE STATEMENT

All qualified applicants will receive consideration for employment without
regard to sex, race, ethnicity, protected veteran, or disability status.

------
tempestn
Tempest Systems - Senior Full Stack Developer. Remote position (ideally within
Canada).

\--- The Job ---------------------------------

We are looking for an experienced, effective senior developer who can take on
a leadership role on our team. We have two established products -
www.searchtempest.com and www.autotempest.com - but we also have a list of
desired features a mile long, so we need your help to continue to delight our
users, and hopefully pick up a few more along the way!

Your first major task will be to help us transition SearchTempest from a
classic server-side application to a client-side MVC framework. We expect to
achieve a fairly dramatic improvement in perceived speed of the site by
removing unnecessary processing on page load, and increasing parallelization.
However, this is only one task among many. We are looking for a highly skilled
and motivated developer who can help us continue to improve all aspects of our
sites.

\--- Skills & Requirements--------------------

You will need advanced knowledge of modern javascript frameworks - preferably
Angular, but we would consider Ember or Backbone/Marionette if you make a
strong case. Also PHP (we use the Symfony2 and Slim frameworks), and SQL.
(“Advanced” means you should be comfortable personally leading architecture
and development using these tools.)

Even more importantly, you must be comfortable (and ideally experienced)
working on a remote team. Working from your preferred environment, at your
preferred times, can be great for productivity (and enjoyment!) - but only if
you have exceptional self-motivation. You should also be effective at
communicating via chat, email, and video-conferencing (Google Hangouts), and
using a project tracking tool (we use Pivotal).

As a senior developer, you will be designing program architecture, writing
specs for yourself and other developers to follow, and reviewing code, as well
as hands-on coding.

 __High Priority Skills: __

    
    
    - Client-side MVC with AngularJS (or a comparable framework)
        - Back-end development using PHP and a modern framework (ideally Symfony2)
        - Database design and maintenance (MySQL/MariaDB). Familiar with concepts like 
          normalization, index selection, query optimization, caching, etc.
        - Testable program design and unit testing
    

__Nice to Have: __

    
    
    - Coffeescript, Twig, Handlebars, Compass/sass, Composer, Grunt
        - Responsive design and development
        - Experience testing with PHPUnit and Behat/Mink
        - Experience working with APIs such as YQL, Google Maps, eBay, AWS, etc.
    

__Bonus: __

    
    
    - Visual web design and/or graphics design
        - App development for iOS and/or Android
        - System Administration; shell scripting, familiarity with provisioning tools
          such as Puppet and Chef
    

\--- About Us -------------------------------

We are a small web company based in Victoria, BC, Canada. Basically, we build
handy little tools to make people's lives a little bit easier. Our current
sites are [http://www.searchtempest.com](http://www.searchtempest.com), and
[http://www.autotempest.com](http://www.autotempest.com). SearchTempest is a
search engine for classifieds (which is actually more useful than it sounds!)
Search multiple craigslist cities by distance from your location, plus eBay,
Amazon, etc., without having to type in the same stuff over and over.

AutoTempest is a similar idea for used car shoppers; it lets you search all
the top cars sites at once, with the results in one big list (optionally
sorted by price, distance, etc.) If you're serious about finding a good deal
on a car, you're searching all these sites anyway, so we save you most of the
effort.

We believe in a flexible, results-driven work environment. We all work from
home, using the tools we choose, at the times we feel most productive. We keep
in sync with Pivotal Tracker, XMPP chat, BitBucket, email, and occasional
Google Hangouts meetings.

Everyone on our team has a significant role to play. Remote work and flexible
hours mean we can each work when and where we prefer, but they also mean we
have to be highly self-motivated and communicate effectively to be productive.
It also helps when you really love what you do. We're looking for others who
share those attributes!

~~~
tempestn
Ah, forgot the important part! Please email nathan at searchtempest.com to
apply.

~~~
tfont
It would had been a nice test to leave a blog post on your site regarding the
position to see how many people actually take out the time to overview your
company before / while applying :-p

Either way! Coolies.

------
ninthfrank07
MaidSafe - C++ 11/14 open source software engineer (hourly paid) - South
Ayrshire, UK (allows REMOTE)

MaidSafe is currently looking for C++ open source software engineers. If you,
or someone you know, fit the bill and would like to work at MaidSafe, please
get in touch with us: careers@maidsafe.net

[c++] [boost] [c++-standard-library]

Job Description

What if Bitcoin did useful work like making the internet secure, private and
anonymous again instead of SHA256 hash rounds? What if use of the Internet
produced value backed by actual server storage and bandwidth resources? What
if this new Internet had already seen over three years of cutting edge C++
11/14 source code written for it, and is expected to launch its first product
this year?

This replacement for much of the internet’s services is from a startup called
MaidSafe who, in recent months has generated a high activity of interest from
the press.

TechCrunch - The Server Needs To Die To Save The Internet
([http://techcrunch.com/2014/07/23/maidsafe/](http://techcrunch.com/2014/07/23/maidsafe/))

Wired - Scottish company Maidsafe claims to have built a Bitcloud-like system
([http://www.wired.co.uk/news/archive/2014-01/27/maidsafe-
bitc...](http://www.wired.co.uk/news/archive/2014-01/27/maidsafe-bitcloud))

Forbes - Beyond Bitcoin: Crypto-Ownership Companies Hope You're Ready To
Decentralize Everything On The Internet
([http://www.forbes.com/sites/kashmirhill/2014/04/08/beyond-
bi...](http://www.forbes.com/sites/kashmirhill/2014/04/08/beyond-bitcoin-
crypto-ownership-companies-hope-youre-ready-to-decentralize-everything-on-the-
internet/))

We recently raised over $8m in the first ever cryptocurrency-based round of
financing. As we approach product launch, we are looking to strengthen our
team with C++ engineers experienced in open source software to help us nail
bugs and add that final polish.

Your role will be initially finding and squashing bugs in the MaidSafe
implementation libraries, all of which are open source and on github. Once
we've established your skills and you have learned your way around the code,
you may be required to do such work, as writing demonstration projects using
our API, or even writing API documentation.

Please have a look at the quality of our code for yourself at
[https://github.com/maidsafe](https://github.com/maidsafe).

Leading Boost and ISO C++ committee members have contributed to our code, it
is an exemplar of modern practice and is written exclusively in C++ 11! You
may also find our Continuous Integration testing dashboard of interest at
[http://dash.maidsafe.net/index.php?project=MaidSafe](http://dash.maidsafe.net/index.php?project=MaidSafe).

Skills & Requirements

Mandatory requirements:

    
    
      - At least 200 days where you sent a commit of C++ code to an open source code repository which we can verify.
    
      - At least 365 days where you sent a commit of anything to an open source code repository which we can verify.

It would be great if you could supply us with a github.com or sourceforge.net
or equivalent account for us to have a look through (the more the better).

Good to have:

    
    
      - A proven track record of submitting quality bug reports to open source issue trackers, preferably with bug fixes. Some links to examples would be great.
    
      - Proven CI configuration experience, preferably Jenkins though Travis and others are fine, although it would be even better if there is a place on the internet displaying evidence of your experience in this.
    
      - Proven experience with unit testing frameworks, preferably Google Test although others would be fine too. It would be very useful to provide some links to test code that you have written.
    
      - Proven experience with writing code for at least two of Microsoft Windows, Linux, Apple Mac OS X, Android, iOS or WinRT. MaidSafe code is expected to run on all of these. Again links to examples would be great.
    
      - Proven experience with writing C++ 11/14 code, especially using the C++ 11/14 STL. Links to examples please!
    
      - A presence on Stack Overflow, where you have asked or answered hard questions and recognised by others for your answers.
    
      - At least a minimum of experience writing C++ which works on Microsoft C++ compiler. MaidSafe code needs to work on Visual Studio 2013, so you would have to constrain your C++ to that feature set while awaiting Visual Studio 2014 being released.
    

Lovely to have

    
    
      - Proven experience with code correctness checking tools such as Valgrind, Purify, Clang sanitisers and equivalents. Examples of where you have used them would be great.
    
      - Proven experience with code peer review tools such as Gerrit or equivalents, with links to examples if possible.
    
      - Proven experience with CMake on both Windows and on POSIX, again with examples to links if possible.
    
      - Proven experience in writing and debugging multithreaded code, again any links where you wrote or debugged some multithreaded code would be very useful. As in an interview, we would certainly ask for details on this as the MaidSafe code base is multithreaded.
    

Ideal to have (don’t worry if you don’t)

Proven experience in the Boost C++ libraries and C++ STL. Examples may
include:

    
    
      - History of posts to mailing lists.
    
      - Stack Overflow answers.
    
      - Books written on C++ theory or practice.
    
      - Your own code that has passed a community review (or even submitted for a review and was rejected).
    

About MaidSafe

MaidSafe is a small and highly innovative open source technology company based
on the West Coast of Scotland. MaidSafe is developing a decentralised and
global computing platform that will fundamentally change how the Internet
works for millions of users, delivering privacy, security and freedom for
everyone.

How to apply

Please supply us with a list of URLs of evidence showing us why you would be a
great hire for us to careers@maidsafe.net, explaining to us context of those
URLs where necessary and we will get back to you if we would like to know any
additional information.

The hourly rate we pay depends on proven experience, and would range between
£13 ($22) and £35 ($60) per hour. If you tick any boxes in the “Ideal to have”
section, we may go above the upper limit.

We are also keen on permanent staff and have a great team and employee
ownership scheme (not the usual marketing type scheme either; after the
Foundation, you are part of the largest shareholding).

Please indicate permanent staff or contract when applying.

~~~
zerr
C'mon people, are you looking for celebrities or good software engineers?
Consider removing all those open-source and book authoring pitching
requirements and I might consider applying in case you're as well ready to go
above the upper limit without ticking any boxes...

Thanks.

~~~
Iftheshoefits
"Celebrities" was my first thought when I read that, too. It seems like the
requirements are inverted from what I'd expect: the ability to use the STL
effectively and to grok (some) Boost seems almost like basic C++ proficiency
to me, while the open source requirements are just nonsense fluff. I'm not
sure I understand how prolific contributions to open source projects
translates into the ability to work with others or write quality code.

Also the pay seems a bit low. I make more than their top rate, and I'm not
working on anything anybody would claim to be world-changing innovation, nor
would I claim to be a C++ superstar. I was the first to introduce C++-11 to
the very mature C++ codebase, though.

------
optaros
Optaros is a leading eCommerce services firm based in Boston, MA, with offices
in Austin, Boston, San Francisco and Bucharest, Romania. Some of our clients,
including Rue La La, Macy’s, and Nestle, and we work on platforms like hybris,
Magento, and Demandware.

We are recruiting for a number of roles, such as Tech Lead, Tech Architect,
Visual Designer, UX Lead, and Sr. UX Developer.

\---

Technical Lead – Boston
([https://apply.hrmdirect.com/resumedirect/ApplyOnline/Apply.a...](https://apply.hrmdirect.com/resumedirect/ApplyOnline/Apply.aspx?req_id=enc-15.502805944085028&source=160584-CS-9741&validationonly=true))

We're looking for technologists with deep Java experience including Hibernate,
Spring, and MVC, with experience in consulting. This position is based out of
Boston, MA with around 30% travel.

\---

Technical Lead/Architect – Austin
([https://apply.hrmdirect.com/resumedirect/ApplyOnline/Apply.a...](https://apply.hrmdirect.com/resumedirect/ApplyOnline/Apply.aspx?req_id=enc-15.590095514495900&source=188516-CS-9741&validationonly=true))

We're looking for technologists with deep Java experience including Hibernate,
Spring, and MVC, with experience in consulting. This position is based out of
Austin, TX with around 30% travel.

\---

UX Development Lead – Boston
([https://apply.hrmdirect.com/resumedirect/ApplyOnline/Apply.a...](https://apply.hrmdirect.com/resumedirect/ApplyOnline/Apply.aspx?req_id=enc-15.549455319785494&source=175512-CS-9741&validationonly=true))

We're looking for technical strength (html5, css3, JavaScript, jquery and
skilled in backbone or another similar framework) and at least 2 years of
leadership experience. Knowledge of Ecommerce and a consultative approach is
also a must. This position is based out of Boston, MA with around 30% travel.

\---

Sr. UX Developer – Austin
([https://apply.hrmdirect.com/resumedirect/ApplyOnline/Apply.a...](https://apply.hrmdirect.com/resumedirect/ApplyOnline/Apply.aspx?req_id=enc-15.511360818185113&source=163321-CS-9741&validationonly=true))

We're looking for technical strength (html5, css3, JavaScript, jquery and
skilled in backbone or another similar framework), strong communication skills
and a consultatitive approach. This position is based out of Austin, TX with
around 30% travel.

\---

Technical Lead w/ Demandware- Boston
([http://optaros.hrmdirect.com/employment/jobopening.php?req=1...](http://optaros.hrmdirect.com/employment/jobopening.php?req=194751&&nohd#job))

We're looking for technologists with deep Demandware and Java experience
including Hibernate, Spring, and MVC, with experience in consulting. This
position is based out of Boston, MA with around 30% travel.

\---

Sr. UX Developer – Boston
([http://optaros.hrmdirect.com/employment/jobopening.php?req=1...](http://optaros.hrmdirect.com/employment/jobopening.php?req=130120&&nohd#job))

We're looking for technical strength (html5, css3, JavaScript, jquery and
skilled in backbone or another similar framework), strong communication skills
and a consultatitive approach. This position is based out of Boston, MA with
around 30% travel.

—--

Senior Visual Designer- Boston
([http://optaros.hrmdirect.com/employment/jobopening.php?req=1...](http://optaros.hrmdirect.com/employment/jobopening.php?req=189496&&nohd#job))

We’re looking for a Senior Visual Designer with consulting client facing
experience preferably in the eCommerce industry. The Senior Visual Designers
primary function is to understand business and brand requirements and create
engaging user experiences. This position is based out of Boston, MA with
around 25% travel.

------
Plasmoid
Coverity - [http://www.coverity.com](http://www.coverity.com) \- San
Francisco, Seattle, Calgary - VISA

We make software to find bugs in software. Static Analysis, Dynamic Analysis,
Security Analysis, and Test Analysis. It's an awesome place to work.

* Senior Build Engineer *

\--------------------------------

We are looking for a Senior Build Engineer to support the Continuous
Integration process/infrastructure for Coverity products and components. Our
build environment is comprised of a myriad of platforms including different
versions of Windows, Linux, Unix, and MacOSX with codebases in C/C++, Java,
and C#. The ideal candidate is someone who despises doing a lot of busy manual
work and prefers to develop automation for anything that he/she feels can and
should be automated. The ideal candidate is also someone who is very
comfortable interacting and working with pretty much everyone in the R&D team
as he/she will be supporting Developers and QA. We are looking for someone who
finds it difficult to sleep at night knowing something might be wrong with
his/her build system.

More details - [http://jobvite.com/m?3WDvAgwp](http://jobvite.com/m?3WDvAgwp)

\-----------------------------------

* Java Backend Developer *

\-----------------------------------

We're looking for an engineer with significant design and implementation
experience with the back end components of web applications. This person will
be part of Coverity’s Web Application team, which is charged with the delivery
of advanced management capabilities for Coverity’s suite of code analysis
tools. As Coverity grows and its solutions are more widely deployed, the
accompanying management capabilities must become increasingly effective for a
growing number of stakeholders and be capable of scaling to larger
deployments. The challenge this position holds is to meet these goals while
continuing to satisfy the expert users of the application as it is currently
implemented.

More details - [http://jobvite.com/m?3nEvAgwR](http://jobvite.com/m?3nEvAgwR)

\-------------------------------------

* Senior User Interface Developer *

\-------------------------------------

The Coverity Desktop team is looking for an experienced Java developer to help
take our desktop GUI’s to the next level. This includes IDE plugins (like
Eclipse and IntelliJ IDEA) and stand-alone Java/RCP GUI applications as well.

More details - [http://jobvite.com/m?33EvAgwx](http://jobvite.com/m?33EvAgwx)

Feel free to ask me any questions about Coverity

------
dfine
Computer Vision Engineer — Placemeter — NYC, REMOTE, OR VISA

 _About Placemeter_

Placemeter uses public video feeds and computer vision algorithms to create a
real time data layer about places, streets, and neighborhoods. Check out our
algorithm in action here:
[http://placemeter.com/tech](http://placemeter.com/tech)

\------

Our system is full stack in a way rarely seen before, from GPU processing to
mobile application, and everything in between including computer vision and
data analytics models and equations. If you like to learn about really kick
ass technology in AI, data science and sensing and modeling, if you like huge,
scalable systems designed to make a real impact, you will fit right in, and
you will be faced with some of the best tech challenges you have seen so far.
Get ready to seriously increase your tech street cred.

We are a paradise for video and data geeks. You will have the opportunity to
experiment with a completely unique data set that measures the “busyness” of
the real world in real time, and for every place out there! For that, we
ingest and process video and data feeds at a scale never heard of. And this is
growing every day.

We are looking for our lead computer vision engineer. In this position, you
will be in charge of designing the next generation of computer vision
algorithms or data analytics and prediction models we use to quantify the
world. You will define the methodologies and set the standards of algorithmic
development.

Placemeter will never identify people. Placemeter’s technology and cameras
will never be used to individually track people.

\-----

SKILLS YOU WILL NEED OR DEVELOP

    
    
      + Computer vision – 
         -SIFT/SURF
         -Haar cascades
         -scale-space models
         -object tracking
         -kalman filtering
         -any other video analytics or pattern matching approach
      + C/C++
      + Code optimization, multithreading, parallel architectures
      + Software development methodologies
      + Continuous integration, test driven development, agile methodologies
      + Algorithmic quality measurement and testing
    
    

EXPERIENCE

    
    
      + A hands-on programmer with experience deploying at scale
      + Multiple languages: 
         -you can prototype in matlab or F
         -then code in java, python, or C++
         -and you can look into lower level layers for optimization
      + Data and ground truth driven algorithm development
    
    

QUALITIES WE LOOK FOR

    
    
      + A strong need to know what you’re doing in the long term, to view the big picture
      + Respect and practical use of theoretical knowledge
      + A love for beautiful code
      + A real, pragmatic approach to your every day work
      + A team player
      + Humility, respect, and a tremendous desire to learn
    
    

\------

APPLY NOW

If you're interested in working with us, send us an email and we'll chat!

 _Email address:_ jobs@placemeter.com

 _Subject line:_ HN Computer Vision Post

[Edits: concision & formatting]

------
rchiba
Tint ([http://www.tintup.com](http://www.tintup.com)) — San Francisco (SOMA),
CA - Full Time

Looking for Full Stack Developers

\-----------------------

ABOUT TINT

Tint's mission is to help organizations drive deeper relationships with their
customers through social media. We are a group of 9 engineers and customer
happiness heroes with a profitable, sustainable business and a great working
environment.

In February 2013, we made $493.93. Last month, we made $227,301.18.

Simply put, we have too many customers, and too few quick minds.

Join us on this incredible journey to become a market leader in the social
media display and aggregation space. We have plenty of interesting engineering
challenges to conquer and relationships to nurture with big brands with
endless opportunity for personal growth along the way. Some of the tech we
work with: MySQL, Redis, PHP, Ruby on Rails, Backbone.js

\-----------------------

DETAILS

• on the position:
[https://jobs.lever.co/tint/d463532a-de07-4e70-8bdc-5d4e407f9...](https://jobs.lever.co/tint/d463532a-de07-4e70-8bdc-5d4e407f9996?lever-
source=HN)

• on Tint company culture:
[http://www.tintup.com/about](http://www.tintup.com/about)

• on our incredible journey: [http://www.tintup.com/blog/tint-year-in-
review-2013/](http://www.tintup.com/blog/tint-year-in-review-2013/)

• on a few of our customers:
[https://www.flickr.com/photos/124773594@N04/sets/](https://www.flickr.com/photos/124773594@N04/sets/)

\-----------------------

BENEFITS (besides the competitive salary and equity...)

• Profit Sharing - We split 20% of all revenue made over 200k and distribute
it evenly among the team.

• Team Transparency - We calculate compensation based on a formula that we all
agree on. Cap table is made available to all employees. Business financials
are known by all teammates.

• Personal Autonomy / Consensus Driven Culture - We foster consensus-driven
rather than top-down decision making when it comes to important business
decisions. From what features to build next to what furniture to buy for the
office, we believe it's the fairest way of making decisions.

• Customer Driven Culture - We're very in-tune with our customers and they
love us. For example, we decide what features to build based on surveys we
send directly to customers. Check out this one (
[http://bit.ly/1fc73kh](http://bit.ly/1fc73kh) ) that we sent out last year to
decide what we would build this past quarter.

• Personal Development Stipend - A monthly stipend designed for self-
improvement. Whether it's books, yoga classes, or a fitness tracker, we want
our teammates to improve themselves.

• Catered Lunch Everyday - Yum!

APPLY HERE:
[https://jobs.lever.co/tint/d463532a-de07-4e70-8bdc-5d4e407f9...](https://jobs.lever.co/tint/d463532a-de07-4e70-8bdc-5d4e407f9996?lever-
source=HN)

------
erikwiffin
Research Square - Durham, North Carolina and remote - www.researchsquare.com

# About Us

Research Square (RS) is the parent company of American Journal Experts (AJE),
Rubriq, and Journal Guide. RS was founded in 2004 as AJE and offers a fast-
growth startup-like environment with 120+ employees. We've been profitable
since day one. At RS, we see our mission as greater than just building a
product, and we are passionate about helping the scientific research community
discover and implement better research faster.

At RS we have an “Open Office” environment where people can choose to work
from home. We have a good number of folks who come into the Durham office for
periodic meetings, work sessions, board game nights, team outings, Kinect
nights with the office XBox, etc. We like hanging out together...we're fun. We
also have team members who do all that remotely, and that's OK too.

# Positions Available

## Front-End UI/UX Developer

[http://researchsquare.theresumator.com/apply/mKX8u0/FrontEnd...](http://researchsquare.theresumator.com/apply/mKX8u0/FrontEnd-
UIUX-Developer.html)

    
    
      + Utilize the latest web development standards and hands-on technical skills to
        create standards compliant, cross-browser compatible sites and applications that
        conform to our brand standards.
      + Work with other members of the engineering team to make sure all the pieces fit
        where they should, do what they're supposed to, and interact the right way with
        our back-end systems using our (well documented) APIs.
      + Work with our two front-end engineers to translate visual concepts and design specs
        into clean, fast-loading solutions.
    

Requirements

    
    
      + minimum of 3-5+ years experience developing websites
      + experience with non-table based layouts and generating mock-ups on the fly for
        browsers HTML, CSS, JavaScript
      + ability to hand-code clean, standards-compliant, cross-browser compatible HTML,
        CSS and JavaScript code
      + know how to resolve issues with even outdated browsers. Significant chunks of our
        IE browser customers use versions as low as 7.0.
    

## Software Development Engineer

[http://researchsquare.theresumator.com/apply/KbZdNP/Software...](http://researchsquare.theresumator.com/apply/KbZdNP/Software-
Development-Engineer.html)

This is the right fit for you if you're comfortable with both working
collaboratively with other developers, as well as being independent. You will
be working on a variety of projects for internal as well as external clients,
including building web applications, APIs, search and social integration
tools, data analysis tools, and much more.

Requirements

    
    
      + experience with relational databases
      + experience with object-oriented programming
    

Bonus points

    
    
      + experience with Zend Framework / Slim Framework
      + experience with ORMs
      + experience with JavaScript (jQuery)
      + experience with JSON, REST and APIs
      + familiarity with Git or other DVCSes

------
BrianPetro
Lead Frontend ‪#‎AngularJS‬ Web Dev for Post Production & Advertising company
in SOHO, LONDON

> [https://www.angularjobs.com/posts/1131-lead-frontend-
> angular...](https://www.angularjobs.com/posts/1131-lead-frontend-angularjs-
> web-dev-for-post-production-advertising-company-in-soho-london)

"Smoke & Mirrors is a leading Post Production and VFX transcreation house in
need of a new guru - join our small team, make a difference!"

ABOUT THE COMPANY

===

Smoke & Mirrors is a leading Post Production and VFX transcreation house. We
work in the heart of Soho, in the thick of a great creative media environment.
We work with and share chic new office space with some brother and sister
companies who are doing similar high-end work delivering brand messages for
our clients in over 180 countries and in over 200 languages. 150,000 brand
marketeers, procurement specialists and agency partners access our services
and technology each and every month.

ABOUT THE JOB

===

We need a talented front end web dev to help build more intelligent
application suites, in an agile environment, to service internal projects.

We’re a small team looking for a well-rounded developer, but whose current
interest and focus is on UI and is interested in performance, data-intensive
web apps and automated testing.

We have an existing groundbreaking internal application engine - which uses
semantic-web technologies - that’s ready for launch: it’s been designed to
flexibly model many business processes to eventually replace multiple legacy
applications. You’ll continue that project with the existing backend-focused
developer, with the goal of shaping the framework to forge into our second
business-domain app replacement, whilst continuing to shape the code for
further launches.

You’ll also get the opportunity to contribute ideas and code to Smoke &
Mirrors’ ongoing involvement in UK government-backed cutting-edge research
projects where there's scope to learn a lot of new technologies from talented
and venerated academics and professionals.

Apply here:

>
> [https://www.angularjobs.com/apply/1131](https://www.angularjobs.com/apply/1131)

KEY RESPONSIBILITIES

===

\- Take ownership of the design and development of our new internal business
application

\- Helping with UI, design and collaborative ideas and architecture for multi-
party projects

\- Minor ad-hoc support for existing apps/scripting that support our use of
high-end video post-production applications (but really we’re interested in
replacing old processes, not propping them up)

Experience

===

\- Several years’ hands-on web development experience

\- Computer Science Qualification

\- Excellent Javascript skills

\- Deep knowledge of HTML5/CSS3

\- Angular JS >1 year dev

\- Node.js proven experience

\- REST, web sockets

\- Commitment to unit testing

\- Awareness of performance issues

\- GIT

Nice to have

===

\- Knowledge of semantic web technologies: RDF/ Triple Store / SPARQL

\- Some exposure to video processing would be helpful, but not required

ABOUT THE JOB AND WORK ENVIRONMENT

===

\- Agile environment – set goals and deliverable

\- Standard Office hours – no death marches….

\- Fun, young, media-based, atmosphere – kickstart your social life…

Apply here:

>
> [https://www.angularjobs.com/apply/1131](https://www.angularjobs.com/apply/1131)

------
justinweiss
Avvo is hiring web developers in Seattle, WA!

Feel free to contact me directly: jweiss@avvo.com, and let me know you came
from HN.

We're looking for a Web application developer to help shape the way people
connect with the lawyers who will make a difference in their lives.

At Avvo, you'll get to work with smart, passionate people in small, focused,
cross-discipline teams building Web, iOS, and Android applications. You'll
take a product from conception to completion, shaping its direction the whole
way. You'll have the flexibility to build each project in the way you think is
best, using the best tools and technologies. You'll own the development of the
project from the front end to the database layer.

When you're done, you'll get to extract stuff that would be useful to other
people and open-source it. We're the team behind projects like resque-
scheduler ([https://github.com/bvandenbos/resque-
scheduler](https://github.com/bvandenbos/resque-scheduler)), robut
([https://github.com/justinweiss/robut](https://github.com/justinweiss/robut)),
resque_unit
([https://github.com/justinweiss/resque_unit](https://github.com/justinweiss/resque_unit)),
and delsolr
([https://github.com/avvo/delsolr](https://github.com/avvo/delsolr)).

We use whatever tools and technologies we think are best for the situation,
including Ruby, Rails, Redis, Solr, Git, Chef, SASS/Compass, neo4j, Sinatra,
Objective-C, and EC2.

We're looking for:

* Passion for building software. Huge bonus points if you've built or maintained open source software or side projects. (Send us your GitHub profile!)

* The ability to identify and institute software best practices throughout a team and organization.

* Someone who can provide technical leadership. You should be comfortable mentoring new developers, sharing knowledge across the team, driving a new project from the beginning, and thinking about how projects and teams will interact on a strategic level.

* Experience working on a large software project over several years. You should be able to reliably add features to shipped code, identify and reduce technical debt, participate in the product design process, estimate accurately, and provide quality feedback to the rest of the team.

* Enthusiasm for learning about new technologies and sharing them with your coworkers. We've seen huge productivity improvements from using new tech, so a keen eye for cool new stuff is a plus.

* Collaboration with other disciplines - you'll be working closely with designers and PMs, and it takes everyone's skills to build something remarkable.

* A strong desire to build the best product for your customers, no matter how long it takes to get there.

We'll give you:

* A competitive salary and generous stock options. * The machine of your choice.

* Three weeks of vacation each year.

* Paid conference expenses, books, and classes.

* A great working environment in a beautiful building in the International District, on the bus and light rail lines, walkable from Belltown, Downtown, Capitol Hill, and Pioneer Square.

* A free ORCA card for all your public transportation needs.

* A strong work / life balance - we'll ask a lot of you while you're here, but we're not going to make you work 10-hour days.

Besides all this, I've been here for almost seven years and I still love it.
Devs really get a lot of freedom and autonomy here, and we get to work really
closely with other disciplines like product, design, and marketing. I love
that, since we all get to learn from each other. And we ship code all the
time.

------
thackerhacker
Code Trip - London, UK (Remote welcome)

C# Lead Engineer on new Marketplace platform Code Trip London, UK (allows
remote) [http://www.codetrip.co.uk](http://www.codetrip.co.uk)

==The story==

Over the last year we have written a new full-featured Marketplace eCommerce
solution from scratch. Our client base is now increasing so we need more
development firepower.

We're looking for someone to help us mature and grow the platform to cater for
the varied needs of our clients while ensuring it remains unified and coherent
and preventing it splintering into a million special cases.

We are a bootstrapped startup which means we need our software to help us out
as much as possible. This means it needs to be automated, reliable, flexible,
comprehensible. Monitoring and diagnostics are key.

==Skills & Requirements==

Above all you need to be a generalist and a self-starter and see no boundaries
to the technical work needed to make things work right. You will bring the
size of the core development team to 3 and between us we tackle everything
from application code to investigating problems to proactive monitoring to
deployments to JavaScript in the browser.

This is a C# project so you really should be very comfortable with C# and
.net.

We use RavenDB. If you don't know what this is - go and read about it. Working
with it is just brilliant in so many ways. Experience of Raven would be a
fantastic bonus but it's so easy to use you can learn it on the job - so not
essential.

You should be comfortable with JavaScript and jQuery and at least have an
understanding of CSS.

==In summary, must-haves==

\- C# \- great communication skills \- a can-do attitude \- ASP.NET MVC \-
experience of working in eCommerce or some other fast-moving consumer-facing
web app

Experience of any of the following would be helpful:

\- RavenDB (or other document db) \- Lucene \- git \- building platforms with
an configurable workflows, behaviours, themes, plugins, etc \- JavaScript /
CoffeeScript \- Azure \- Payment Providers (Stripe, PayPal and others)

==This is a huge task but the rewards are equally great:==

\- reusability is a goal: and nothing is more satisfying for a developer than
successful reuse \- our clients tend to be startups themselves, so you get to
help create not one but multiple new businesses \- as an early-stage employee,
you can share financially in the success you help bring about \- We want to
build our team out with talented, self-starting developers. This is an amazing
opportunity to work in a developer-led company, using great technology on a
product that is getting more and more popular all the time.

Remote working: Ideally we would like someone within commuting distance of
London but we welcome applications for remote working for exceptional
candidates with fantastic communication skills and a successful track record
of remote working.

Please contact gaz@codetrip.co.uk

------
BrianPetro
Create Beautiful UIs w/ AngularJS for Support.com in San Francisco, CA

> [https://www.angularjobs.com/posts/995-create-beautiful-
> uis-w...](https://www.angularjobs.com/posts/995-create-beautiful-uis-w-
> angularjs-for-support-com-in-san-francisco-ca)

"Focus on usability, design, and performance. Earn a competitive salary while
getting to work from home 1-2 days per week!"

Nexus Software is a SaaS for Managers to be able to see how their support team
is performing in handling customer IT product queries. Provide true browser
based support (cloud). White label service to big corporations such as AOL,
OfficeDepot, Comcast, OfficeMax.

Apply Here:

>
> [https://www.angularjobs.com/apply/995](https://www.angularjobs.com/apply/995)

\- Team Size 5-7

\- Engineering Dept. 60 people total

\- Agile Scrum Team

Background

===

\- B.S. degree in Computer Science or relevant work experience

\- 4+ years developing JavaScript heavy applications

\- Extreme focus on usability, UI design and performance

\- Experience with consuming web APIs

\- Experience in agile development or scrum

Tools

===

\- AngularJS, HTML5, CSS, and jQuery

\- Obsessed with keeping up-to-date with the AngularJS community, HTML5, CSS,
and jQuery

\- Event based asynchronous programming, promises

\- Strong exposure of building web apps that work across browsers

\- Express or other Sinatra like frameworks

\- Mocha, Karma or other testing frameworks

Bonus Points

===

\- Internationalization and localization

\- Understanding SaaS applications

\- Bootstrap or theme development

\- Graphic design

\- Websockets

\- Livereload

Compensation & Benefits

===

\- 120k-150k annually

\- 15 paid days of vacation

\- 12 paid days for holidays

\- Work from Home (max 1-2 day a week) possibility after 90 day period

\- RSU packet (equity) (amount congruent on position)

The Process

===

\- Preliminary discussion with AngularJobs

\- Referred to Engineer Director

\- Referred to VP of Engineering

Apply Here:

>
> [https://www.angularjobs.com/apply/995](https://www.angularjobs.com/apply/995)

------
aghuwalewala
Lead iOS Developer // Tripnary // Chicago, IL

jobs@tripnary.com

=== About Tripnary ===

Tripnary is a seed-funded, early stage travel startup based in Chicago. We are
focused on building a disruptive mobile/web app that helps travelers save and
organize the places they want to see and be ready for their next vacation. We
want to eliminate the clutter of spreadsheets, bookmarks, emails, etc. that
are currently used to document travel plans and provide an easy way to collect
all the places you find around the web in one app and create your own
itinerary with built-in travel tools. We have a slick web app (currently in
private beta) with a jaw-dropping design that blows away everyone who sees it.
We have validated the concept with critical feedback from travel bloggers,
destination experts, and enthusiasts. We are continuously evolving the product
and building the next generation of the app that can be best described as
Pinterest travel boards meets Kayak. We work out of 1871, the coolest co-
working space for the city’s digital startups.

=== About the role ===

Tripnary is seeking a highly motivated visionary with experience in building
mobile/web apps to join the team. As a partner, you will

\-- Collaborate with the founders to refine and execute on the Tripnary
vision.

\-- Spearhead end-to-end development and participate in planning,
architecture, design and implementation of a beautiful and intuitive travel
app.

\-- Guide the product roadmap and help deliver features that provide maximum
value to Tripnary’s users.

\-- Be a team player with an open mind possessing confidence to make important
product-related decisions.

=== What Tripnary offers ===

Tripnary promises a fun, energetic, and fast-paced startup environment and the
opportunity to be an early member of a growing team of passionate and tight-
knit group of young entrepreneurs with a vision. Because we are a startup,
everyone on the team is fully involved on multiple levels. This allows you to
gain a great deal of experience both within and beyond your specific area of
expertise as everyone works cohesively to accomplish a greater goal. The
founder brings over a decade of combined experience with software development
and technology businesses delivering million-dollar software products. You
will be coming into a very goal-oriented, technically grounded team. We also
offer the chance to work intensely with very talented people who really want
to win. We promise exciting challenges, a broad range of experiences across a
variety of projects and the chance to make a difference while working in a
casual but fast-paced setting.

=== What we are looking for ===

We are looking for people with:

\-- Experience building native iPhone and/or iPad apps with proficiency in
Objective-C, Xcode, Cocoa Touch, SQL Lite including a deep understanding of
iOS SDK and internals (Core Data, Core Location, MapKit, Core Graphics, Core
Animation, Push Notifications, etc.)

\-- Experience with RESTful web services (Google Maps, Foursquare, Facebook,
Wikipedia, etc.), JSON, XML, and SQL

\-- Keen eye for design with demonstrated background to show

\-- Enjoy creating innovative implementations that push the platform to the
limit

\-- Passionate about delivering a delightful experience to users

\-- Experience with test-driven development (TDD) and behavior-driven
development (BDD)

\-- Strong understanding of object-oriented programming including algorithms,
data structures, and design patterns

\-- Creative thinker with excellent analytical, troubleshooting, and debugging
skills

\-- Self-motivated, enthusiastic, fast learner with the ability to work in a
team environment

\-- Ability to wear many different hats

\-- Attitude to thrive in a fun, fast-paced startup environment

We prefer people with:

\-- Passion and love for everything travel

\-- Appreciation for design thinking

\-- Bachelor’s/Master’s degree in computer science/engineering or related
field

=== Compensation ===

We provide competitive packages with both a salary and generous equity.
Compensation for this position will consist of a substantial company equity as
we are looking for the right partner with an entrepreneurial mindset. This
ensures that we all take ownership of Tripnary and have a vested personal
interest in its success.

=== How to apply ===

If you are interested to be part of Tripnary please drop us an email with your
resume at jobs@tripnary.com. Thanks a lot for your interest!

 __Note: This is NOT a remote position. All applicants MUST be able to work
from our offices in Chicago.

 __Note 2: All applicants MUST be authorized to work in the U.S. without
sponsorship.

 __Note 3: This posting is for principals ONLY. Please do NOT contact if you
are a recruiter or a development agency.

------
hectorals
VP Engineering | Ripple Labs | San Francisco

careers@ripple.com | www.ripplelabs.com

============

Our Mission:

Enable the world to move value like information moves today.

============

About Ripple Labs:

Ripple Labs (a for-profit company) developed Ripple, an open-source,
distributed payments protocol that enables the exchange of value in any
currency, instantly and for free. Ripple Labs focuses on improving the core
protocol and building tools for developers and enterprise financial services
firms to use Ripple as settlement infrastructure for real-time payments.
Ripple’s distributed ledger can accommodate any store of value, including
dollars, yen, euros, bitcoins, and even loyalty points, making it the world’s
first distributed currency exchange.

============

You will:

Be our first VP Engineering, reporting to our CTO Lead and grow our team of
developers and architects Implement the processes and leadership layer to
enable team to scale

Drive our open source efforts

Organize and manage:

rippled (core protocol)

Trading/Market Making Applications

Financial Institution Integrations (API’s etc.)

Developer Community

============

What you might look like:

Proven track record in engineering leadership: managed and scaled teams of 20
to 50/60

Excellent recruiter and inspirational leader: ability to attract and hire
grade-A talent, understands how to motivate and guide development team.

Understands importance of balancing speed VS quality of execution (can’t
afford overly long development cycles).

Helpful to have background in: security and reliability, cryptography,
applications, open source development, javascript, P2P, payments, security,
and/or movements of money.

Broad thinking, results and technology driven VS control/responsibility
driven.

Thrives in an agile startup environment.

Capable of doing code reviews and calling BS on the architects

============

What we can offer you:

Competitive salary, compelling equity, 100% benefits coverage!

Challenging and fun projects with a dynamic team at a fast-growing startup in
an exciting industry

Work experience in an entrepreneurial environment on a high-impact team

An opportunity to drive personal career development for yourself and the team
as a whole

Outstanding office location in the heart of San Francisco, CA

------
capkutay
WebAction - Downtown Palo Alto, CA
[http://webaction.com](http://webaction.com)

Hiring Lead Front-End Developers, Web Developers, and Big Data Platform
Developers (java).

At WebAction, you will work on creating a real-time interface to the world’s
most valuable data.

WebAction is a real-time big data platform that bridges the gap between users
and terabytes/petabytes of diverse, fast moving, and physically disparate data
with a simple, SQL interface and state-of-the-art visual app designer.

We do this by offering high-speed acquisition of log data, distributed stream
processing and caching, and real-time querying of stored data in one platform.
As a result, our customers rapidly create real-time, mission critical data-
driven solutions that would normally take months to years of development
effort with a mish-mash of multiple paid products or development-intensive
open source libraries.

Founded by a team of Silicon Valley veterans with proven track records (CEO of
WebLogic/GoldenGate Software, executive team from GoldenGate software),
WebAction is backed by some of the most respected names in Silicon Valley.
We're also well funded (recently raised $11m Series B by a private equity firm
with a $15 billion fund).

We offer a competitive salary, excellent benefits package, generous equity for
the right candidates. Our office is also a short walk from some great
restaurants and coffee spots on University Avenue in Downtown Palo Alto.

For the Lead Front-End Developer Position:

-Turn mockups and wireframes into functional, fluid web components

-Implementing beautiful and robust dashboards using d3.js or other js/HTML5 charting libraries

-Building re-usable dashboard-development frameworks

-Creating user interface and web apps for various industry applications like ATM monitoring, fraud detection, and data center monitoring

Requirements:

-Strong knowledge of Javascript, CSS, HTML, and jQuery

-Enthusiasm for working in a startup environment Nice to haves

-You’re interested in designing engaging and intuitive user experiences

-Experience with Backbone.js, angular.js or other front-end MV* frameworks

-An interest in the type of scalable systems you hear about at Google, Facebook, Twitter, etc.

-You’re interested in telling stories and revealing anomalies through data visualization

For the Platform Engineering position, we ask that you have experience writing
clean code in Java and have a strong desire and skills to work on a scalable,
highly optimized data management infrastructure. We ask that you have the
following skills:

-Large-scale distributed systems

-Highly available, highly scalable architectures, Hadoop (MapReduce / Pig / Zookeeper)

\- Data Serialization (Avro / Thrift / Protocol Buffers)

\- Experience with HBase or Cassandra or Elasticsearch

-Real-time messaging (0MQ / Kestrel / Kafka or similar), Real-time event processing, Continuous Queries

-Predictive Analytics

For the Web Developer position, you should be well versed in HTML/CSS/jQuery.
You should be able to work with designers to create visual components that
maintain the integrity of the design while achieving fluid performance in the
browser.

If this sounds like you, shoot us an e-mail at jobs@WebAction.com or apply
through our jobs page:
[http://ch.tbe.taleo.net/CH02/ats/careers/jobSearch.jsp?org=W...](http://ch.tbe.taleo.net/CH02/ats/careers/jobSearch.jsp?org=W..).

------
hirobert
The Noun Project - Los Angeles, CA

[http://thenounproject.com/jobs/](http://thenounproject.com/jobs/)

jobs@thenounproject.com

\--------------------------

Django / Python Developer

The Job: The Noun Project isn't just a library of icons: it's an active venue
for ideas, where users share and create our visual language. We need a full-
time Python developer to make this space available, functional and evolving.
The right candidate is a life learner with a proven background in modern MVC
frameworks (Django and the like), fluency in Javascript (jQuery and
CoffeeScript) and an understanding of APIs. They should be both disciplined
and imaginative in their work, a great communicator and a clean coder. Those
with a working knowledge of front-end development and an interest in web
standards will be at an advantage.

The Traits: You're a developer with several projects under your belt. You
understand how to validate user input and optimize queries to make fewer
database calls. You’re also familiar with making requests to REST-ish APIs.

The Responsibilities: Developing user facing features with Django Working
directly with designers and front-end developers

The Perks: Market salary Generous benefits Valuable equity Creative work
environment Ability to really affect a product We're small. We all share our
ideas. We all collaborate. When you apply for this position, make sure to send
your resume and a link to your personal site or portfolio. Developers without
a website or web portfolio need not apply.

\----------------------------

Senior Interaction Designer

The Job: The Noun Project is seeking an ambitious lead interaction designer
based in LA. The right candidate has an understanding of design, interactions,
and a passion for visual communication.

The Traits: Applicants must have experience working on a variety of projects,
including mobile, web, and desktop, and have a proven background in leadership
and creative direction. Individuals should also be familiar with HTML,
JavaScript (jQuery), and CSS. Those with an an interest in making the world a
better place will be at an advantage.

The Perks: Market Salary Generous benefits Valuable equity Creative work
environment Ability to really affect a product We're small. We all share our
ideas. We all collaborate. When you apply for this position, make sure to send
your resume and a link to your personal site or portfolio. Designers without a
website or web portfolio need not apply.

[http://thenounproject.com/jobs/](http://thenounproject.com/jobs/)

jobs@thenounproject.com

------
taber
VERBA - San Francisco, CA jobs@verbasoftware.com
[http://www.verbasoftware.com/](http://www.verbasoftware.com/)

* Senior Rails/JS Product Focus - FULL-TIME or HALF-TIME with benefits

We're making higher education more affordable: Helping students compare their
bookstore’s prices to those of its online competitors; Giving recommendations
on close-to-market bookstore prices; Getting professor book choices in faster;
Helping bookstores buy and sell books on a level playing field.

We guide every stage of a used book’s life. We help students save money, and
bookstores become and stay relevant, competitive, and transparent.

Metrics: 350 colleges and universities, serving 4.5 million students, tracking
~200k unique book titles, integrating with 7 vendors & 20 retailers, raising
the “win rate” for bookstores to 80%, and dropping prices across the board. 17
employees, 3 part-time. 2 dogs. 5 cats. 3 children.

Profitable. Growing.

Code: Ruby, Rails, JS (Coffeescript/Backbone), Clojure for Hadoop, MySQL on
RDS, AWS w/ Chef. We love experiments and go with what works! We also love
making a stable, solid product which is why we have a ton of metrics and a
one-click build pipeline.

What’s in it for you: A great team and company culture, benefits (even for
part time!), a laptop, unlimited books, BART pass, pool table, healthy (and
un-) office snacks, great conversation during our yearly company work-cations,
and hard, challenging, fulfilling, good (in the public sense) work.

Message us if: You want to help make education better. You’ve got strong Rails
knowledge (several years worth), solid testing practices, a good head for
architecture, and know enough JS to help out on front-end. A stats background,
experience with Hadoop and knowledge of scheduling algorithms would be
awesome, but not required.

How to get the job: Write a cover letter to jobs@verbasoftware.com that speaks
to why this job might fit with you, and how you could help us out. The first
step is a phone screen to solve a small programming problem. Then we’ll
schedule an on-site interview for a few hours, where you'll present for 15
minutes on any topic you'd like, have you walk through some of our code with
us, and then deep-dive into the whole stack. Also we’ll ask you some
historical behavior questions, not logic puzzles. Then we’ll make you an
offer, and you’ll accept and we have a new employee party!

(And now a personal message from me!)

I came for the people. I've been at a few companies, I've written a lot of
code, and in the end it's who you spend every day with that matters and shapes
you.

The problems of higher education are many, and this is just one avenue of
attack, but it's a fantastic start. Books are simply way too expensive.

What surprised me the most when joining was that everyone in the company is
very kind, that their customers LOVE them, and everyone is highly performing.
This doesn't mean that everyone just works long hours and burns out - no, it
seems everyone is careful about being at their mental peak and intend to stay
that way. This informs every aspect of the culture here: planning, creating,
getting feedback, paying off technical debt, retrospectives, always thinking
about how to work better and more easily, time off, going to conferences,
health care, 401k. Everything.

It's like this company wants to stay around for a long time or something.

JOIN US AND MAKE EDUCATION GOOD

------
samstave
SF Ca - Cognitive Networks:

\-- Sr. Software engineer (Data/Data Scientist)

\---

[http://www.cognitivenetworks.com/senior-software-engineer-
da...](http://www.cognitivenetworks.com/senior-software-engineer-data/)

\---

Job Description

We’re looking for a senior engineer to help us build out our automated video
content recognition (ACR) system. Our ACR platform processes several million
transactions per second at peak volume today – and we’re just getting started.
Soon we expect to process a higher input volume than any startup in history –
and we’ll transform the television industry. This is a unique opportunity for
someone looking to take on big challenges and grow professionally in a well-
financed startup poised to change the TV industry.

Responsibilities

We operate a cross-functional team that specializes when needed but aims to
have everyone able to contribute. Duties of the Senior Software Engineer
(Data) includes:

Implement and optimize data processing pipeline for terabytes of data

Own our data warehouse as well as real-time data reporting systems

Formulate metrics quantifying performance of advanced data systems

Design, build and use tools to understand our product platform behavior and
performance

Design and conduct experiments to test concepts, implementations, and
algorithms

Implement analytics tools to maximize the value of collected data

This role is not a research or analytical role. This is a senior individual
contributor role who is expected to contribute production solutions. Our goal
is a developer who is extremely strong in data science rather than a data
scientist with limited coding skills.

We don’t use Hadoop now but we have not ruled it out. This is not a run of the
mill Hadoop role – this is a senior lead role that will own the entire data
pipeline stack. We currently use AWS RedShift as a big data backend and
strongly desire someone with very large data warehousing/ETL experience who
are also very strong in python.

Desired Skills and Attributes

Significant real-world experience developing real products at large scale

Extremely strong programming skills in python – this is a MUST HAVE

2+ years experience working with large amounts of real data

Very strong SQL skills, ideally in PostgreSQL or Amazon RedShift

Strongly Desired: Expertise in applied statistics

Able to communicate findings clearly to both technical and non-technical
audiences

A strong passion for empirical research and answering hard questions

Excellent Linux skills – must be totally comfortable at the command line

Team player – demonstrated experience on a team that shipped a product

Professional developer – experienced with source control and bug tracking

Practical-minded – chooses stability/reliability/maintainability over shiny

Passionate about technology – ideally you build things outside of work for fun

------
kordless
San Francisco, CA - Remote Core Team Members for the Utter.io Project

See [http://stackmonkey.com/](http://stackmonkey.com/)

\---

 _Introduction_

Utter.io is like AirBnb for excess compute: The utter.io project provides fast
location and provisioning of compute resources within a cooperative set of
systems managed by OpenStack operators. Resource accounting inside the network
is settled with Bitcoin and purchases of compute instances can be made by
users without an account. Additionally, groups of operators can form adhoc
hybrid clouds, allowing fast scaling and sharing of excess compute resources
between trusted entities. If you are familiar with cloud terminology, this
idea may be one possible solution to some of the challenges in achieving a
global cloud federation.

It is my belief that crypto currency technologies can bring a new category to
the existing cloud offerings of compute, storage, and network. That new
category is trust. While conversations about how crypto currencies affect our
financial systems are definitely interesting, paying for compute, storage and
network with stored trust is an awe inspiring vision of the future.

More information is available on the public Github repos for the project (keep
in mind the utter.io site is not live yet):
[https://github.com/StackMonkey](https://github.com/StackMonkey)

The fund raise for the company will be done using decentralized raise
methodologies sometime in late September via token issuance similar to
Maidsafe or Storj.

\---

 _Objectives and Team Overview_

This is a pre-raise, core team buildout of roughly 4-5 individuals who will
join me in an Open Source project that spans two distinct technologies:
OpenStack and Bitcoin. Individuals are expected to be experts in at least one
of these fields and moderately versed in the other.

I am 47, well versed in both technologies, program in Python/JavaScript, have
written all the software to date in the repositories, have started, run and
exited other startups, live in the SF Bay Area, excel at fund raising,
marketing, leading, and enabling individuals to grow in their careers. I
believe passionately in this project because infrastructure is meant to be
open, transparent and trustworthy. To me, there is not greater cause and it is
now my life's mission to see this vison to fruition.

\---

 _Desired Skills_

Work will need to be conducted around operational crypto contracts, scheduling
of Bitcoin micropayments, integration of blockchain nodes in the appliances,
decentralized SSL tunnel solutions, OpenStack deployment methodologies,
OpenStack SDN and general network architecture, distributed systems
architecture, Python application frameworks, including AppEngine and Flask,
UX/UI/design experience with operational software, and developer focused
evangelism.

If you find this opportunity interesting, worthy of your passion and you are
looking at a 2-3 month timeframe for a change in your career, please drop me a
line. I'm kordless at stackmonkey dot com.

Thank you for reading and best of luck in all that you do! These are exciting
times.

------
cerego_japan
Cerego - [http://www.cerego.co.jp/en/](http://www.cerego.co.jp/en/) \- Tokyo,
Japan - Full Time - Front-End Software Engineer

Cerego builds learning technology that helps people learn more efficiently. We
currently have teams located in San Francisco and Tokyo. This position is for
the Tokyo team.

The Tokyo team develops iKnow! ([http://iknow.jp](http://iknow.jp)), a cross-
platform service specializing in language learning. The current focus of
iKnow! is the huge ELL (English language learning) space in Japan. iKnow! is a
proven and successful product, with tens of thousands of paying users and
almost 10 million hours logged of study time.

With powerful core learning technologies in place, we are now looking to
greatly expand the platform. We go from ideas to prototypes to working
features quickly, and we’re looking for someone who can help us every step of
the way. We think that fast, focused releases are the best way to craft the
best learning experiences for our users.

In addition to our core technology stack, we love learning new tools,
technologies, and techniques. If you’ve got a favorite language, framework,
library, or practice, pitch it to the team, and we’ll explore integrating it
into our workflow.

Cerego is interested in engineers who have both engineering proficiency and
creativity. We're looking for a front-end engineer who:

• Writes well-crafted HTML, JavaScript, and CSS • Has experience with a
server-side web framework, REST based APIs, and version control • Feels a
sense of ownership and pride over anything he or she builds • Works well with
a small, close-knit team • Wants to live in Japan and learn Japanese • Is
excited about solving language-learning problems

As a frontend engineer, you'll be primarily working with:

• Ruby on Rails 3+ • HTML/ERB • JavaScript/CoffeeScript/jQuery • CSS/SASS

Your primary responsibilities will be:

• Designing, implementing, and maintaining front-end features • Expanding the
JavaScript-based learning applications to cover new kinds of learning •
Working with the product team to craft the optimal user experience

And you'll be working in:

• A sunlit office in the heart of Shibuya with incredible views of Tokyo and
Mt. Fuji on a clear day • An extremely flexible and friendly working
environment

We are a small, dedicated team of passionate individuals who believe in the
value of the service we are creating. English proficiency opens many doors in
Asia both personally and professionally, and we know our product is that rare
product that can actually make a difference in people’s lives.

If you think you're a good fit for our team, please send an email to
recruit@cerego.com with a brief introduction, resume, and a few code samples
if there are any you'd like to share. Tell us what you're most proud of, what
you've accomplished, and why you're interested in Cerego.

------
thistleco
Thistle - SF or remote - Full Time or intern -
[http://www.thistlechangeyou.com](http://www.thistlechangeyou.com) Numerous
needs, including Software engineer, Product Manager, brand ambassador,
operations lead

Thistle is a healthy food and juice company based in San Francisco,
California. We do on-demand deliveries of healthy food and juice. We started
in 2013 with a small juice stand and have grown quickly to now serve fresh
juice and food to over a thousand customers daily. Our mission is to deliver
nutrition that is both fast and healthy and we are committed to being organic,
local, and sustainable.

SOFTWARE ENGINEER - FULL TIME - SF OR REMOTE We’re looking for a full stack
engineer to lead the development of our web and mobile apps responsible for
delivering food and juice products to customers. As our first technical hire,
you’ll be creating the foundation on which we develop future products, from
driver delivery logistics to inventory management systems etc. There are lots
of fun challenges to be solved, come help us engineer the future of fast
healthy food!

Duties and responsibilities will include: Architecting the technology we’ll
need to delight customers during the ordering experience, manage inventory,
and optimize driver delivery logistics Managing a team (as needed) to execute
on the design and development of our mobile and web apps Creating product
roadmaps and prioritizing features Developing and implementing split testing
systems Hiring and managing the tech team Key things we'll be looking for:

Full stack engineer (comfortable with Ruby, JS, iOS / Android) Interested in
picking up new languages (e.g. native iOS / Android) Excited about our juice
and food and willing to learn about our product Salary will be competitive and
equity / stock options will also be available

PRODUCT MANAGER - FULL TIME - SF Duties and responsibilities include: Driving
the definition and execution of product go-to-market plans Creating product
roadmaps and prioritizing features Helping translate business needs to tech
requirements Collecting and analyzing data to inform product direction
Developing and implementing split testing systems Hiring and managing the tech
team

Key things we are looking for: Experience in consumer web and mobile product
development User experience savvy Deep understanding of new web and mobile
technologies Excited about our juice and food and willing to learn our details
about our product

Other positions we'd like to fill: Design intern - introduce yourself and
email your portfolio to talent@drinkthistle.com Operations person - someone
telling our drivers where to go and what to do - huge need and a good opening
for a smart person who likes to roll up their sleeves.

Help us create great products that make healthy living accessible and
appealing!

------
Xorlev
FullContact - Denver, CO or Riga, Latvia

We're a TechStars Boulder 2011 company focused on fixing the contact
information problem. Our mission is to make contact management a thing of the
past. We're still a small company (<35), but looking to make key additions of
important team members.

We clean, deduplicate, and search for contact information millions of times
daily and maintain billions of records.

We've been on HN for our Person API which turns an email address or social
handle into a full profile about a person (minus private contact info, e.g.
phone/email/things we haven't seen publicly). This API has billions of indexed
profiles and crawls public sources 24/7/365.

We have massive challenges to solve, in usability, simplicity, scale, and raw
smarts. It's not easy to maintain billions of records, link them, and dedupe
others automatically. But we want it to be stupid easy for our users.

=> I want:

* Smart new team members I can learn from and teach. Our company is all about learning, and every person has something to offer. You don't need to know our stack.

=> If you:

* Like to keep shipping, but work sustainably

* Be respected and respect others

* Simplify

* Be candid

* Trust each other

* Keep the BS to a minimum

* Build open-source software

* Work on a world-class JVM stack that doesn't have too many skeletons

* Java/Scala/Clojure

* A little Go too, but sssh. ;)

* And perhaps a smattering of Python

* We do like our tech, but only in the pursuit of "getting shit done."

* Like to work with some of the most interesting (and dangerous) data in the world, and lots of it. We take privacy super seriously, and you should too.

* Are creative. All of our positions require excessive creativity and out of the box thinking.

* Have experience with programming. We don't require you to know Java or Scala or Clojure, but that's a plus. Smart people can learn quickly.

=> And would like benefits such as:

* Unlimited vacation. As long as you aren't screwing your team (or vice versa, we all need a break)

* World-class healthcare. Seriously, I haven't seen coverage like this anywhere else. It's insane.

* Power-day policy. Take a day off, make it up elsewhere. Somewhat vestigial with our unlimited vacation, but it's a good way to take a day off with almost-zero-notice for days when the slopes are killer.

* A healthy work-life balance.

* Going to industry events. If you want to talk to me, I'll be at Cassandra Summit with my team members, one of whom is presenting his work on a Cassandra SSTable reader for Hadoop.

=> Then we have a few positions that may be of interest:

Engineers:

☆ Android Developer

☆ Data Engineer

☆ Senior Software Engineer (come work with us!)

Crucial product/sales/design:

☆ API Account Executive

☆ Applications Product Manager

☆ Product Analyst

☆ Director of UX

If you'd like to consider joining us, find us at
[http://www.fullcontact.com/about/careers/](http://www.fullcontact.com/about/careers/)

------
KarenS
SENIOR DEVOPS / PRODUCT EVANGELIST (PRODUCT MARKETING) at Loggly (San
Francisco, CA)

Hi! I wanted to personally recommend a sweet opening in my department at
Loggly (a cloud-based log management provider - www.loggly.com) in San
Francisco, CA. We’re looking to fill the missing piece of our marketing team:
a Senior DevOps / Product Evangelist.

Before I get any further, I want to quickly tell you about my own experience
as an employee working at Loggly: it’s great! I am consistently challenged and
am gaining new experience daily. I genuinely respect and like my coworkers. I
feel like the work I do is valuable and recognized, and shared in a
collaborative environment. I am well taken care of and provided all the tools
I need for success. You wouldn’t be disappointed to join a team like this!

That said, this role currently open in marketing would be a dream job you if
you have both a strong understanding of the logic of IT / Ops as well as a
desire to communicate and share that knowledge to contribute the developer
community. Our audience is primarily devops, developers and engineers, and
this role is chartered with making content (like web pages, videos, demos,
blog posts, tweets, podcasts, white papers, webinars, etc.) that would
interest and resonate with this audience in relation to application
intelligence and monitoring.

You would have influence crafting our voice and our community - that is huge!

Main requirements for this position:

• Experience with IT operations software.

• SaaS experience preferred.

• Domain knowledge of application intelligence or application monitoring
products like Splunk, New Relic, AppDynamics, Sumo Logic, Boundary, etc.

• 3+ years in a marketing, evangelism or business development role

• Very familiar with typical web/Internet–facing technology stacks.

• Strongest affiliation with Linux

• Excellent written and verbal communication skills

The full listing can be found on our career page →
[http://bit.ly/LogglyJobs](http://bit.ly/LogglyJobs) Interested in applying?
Questions about the role or Loggly? Great! Please email me at
KAREN@LOGGLY.COM. Include a résumé, cover letter and link to your most
relevant social channel. Be prepared to provide writing samples if requested.

Best, Karen Sowa

PS - we also have some engineering positions open - if you’re interested,
email me and I can forward your request on to the right person.

Current Openings:

• Front End UI Engineer

• Front End Software Engineer

• Software Developer: Infrastructure Engineer

• Lead Developer Infrastructure Team

You can find all the details for these positions on our career page →
[http://bit.ly/LogglyJobs](http://bit.ly/LogglyJobs)

------
psculthorpe
Full-stack Python/Django developer Local or remote

===

Rock Kitchen Harris, Leicester, UK -
[http://www.rkh.co.uk](http://www.rkh.co.uk)

Hi! I'm looking for a super elite, super friendly, super smart Django
developer to help a small and excited team work on lots of client projects
plus our own apps. We've been around for 32 years and we're well established,
but unlike a typical agency dev team, ours is small, fast and independent.

We have all sorts of clients with differing needs, but we'll trust you to work
on huge projects like Police.uk (hundreds of thousands of visits a day) pretty
quickly if all goes well.

We're just about to move into a stunning new office in a 1930s bank (complete
with our own café and kitchen, and next door to the pub). Ideally you'd work
in the office on a shiny new Mac at a shiny new desk, but if remote works best
for you then that's cool - we'll provide whatever tools you might need and
hope to see you now and again for fun and games and beer.

### Essential life skills ###

* Python and Django experience - you know it inside out, but you're also smart enough to know when rolling your own is a bad idea and when to stand on the shoulders of existing libraries, packages and apps

* Server chops - you're comfortable with UNIX-based technologies, the thought of spawning and killing thousands of load-balanced AWS servers for high profile sites doesn't scare you, and you could survive a whole day without touching a mouse if you needed to

* Passion - you love what you do, your Instapaper queue is off the scale, and you high-five yourself when something actually works(!!1)

* Initiative - you appreciate the need for 'project people', but you can focus on the end goal and pretty much get on with things without being micromanaged

* People skills - you recognise that non-developers think differently and always click the wrong button, but you're ok with that and understand how important they are in the grand scheme of things

* Taste - you can spot bad code or an ugly design as well as you can spot efficient code and pretty things

* A clean record - we do a lot of work with sensitive government data, so we'll have to do background checks to get you security clearance (and a cool ID card) for certain projects

### Stuff we use every day that doesn't at all scare you ###

OS X, Ubuntu, tmux, Mercurial, Git, GPG, PostgreSQL, AWS, VPC, nginx,
Gunicorn, supervisord, Python, Django, Celery, RabbitMQ, Memcached, HTML,
Less, jQuery, Jenkins, Selenium, CloudFlare

### How to apply ###

Please send a CV/resume and covering note directly to me:
psculthorpe@rkh.co.uk

Or, better, surprise me! Perhaps your blog really tells us about you, or there
is something really impressive you've created or worked on you can share, or
your Github commit history is huge. Anything more than a boring CV tends to
stand out! Let's talk.

Thanks for reading :)

Paul Sculthorpe Director, Rock Kitchen Harris

~~~
sjtgraham
> A clean record

*no unspent convictions?

~~~
DanBC
> we do a lot of work with sensitive government data, so we'll have to do
> background checks to get you security clearance (and a cool ID card) for
> certain projects

It's be interesting to see what they actually want.

~~~
psculthorpe
Sorry, I should've included this, I was trying to keep things fairly high-
level as I had already written far too much.

The clearance currently required is NPPV3 (although it might need to be higher
in future). I can't find a nice concise description of what it covers, but
there are a few documents floating around that refer to it:

[https://duckduckgo.com/?q=non+police+personnel+vetting+level...](https://duckduckgo.com/?q=non+police+personnel+vetting+level+3)

It's fairly standard criminal record and family/financial background checking.
We've yet to have a person fail.

------
chris_r
evo.com - [http://www.evo.com](http://www.evo.com) \- Seattle, WA

evo is a leading multi-channel retail brand that addresses the lifestyle and
sporting needs for the urban, action sports enthusiast. The evo brand strives
to uniquely balance commerce, cause, culture and community by effectively
collaborating, connecting and integrating elements of urban culture,
community, art, music and sports in the action sports industry.

evo is comprised of a group of passionate, fun-loving, highly-motivated people
who come together to create a company culture that is unique, balanced,
respectful, fun, and productive. We are looking for someone to expand our team
– someone who can solve tough problems and roll with the punches in a dynamic
environment, someone who loves to learn and face new challenges, someone who
isn’t afraid to communicate with a whole company’s worth of other people, and
someone who loves technology almost as much as a top-to-bottom run in feather-
light, chest-deep powder. Sound familiar? Read on.

The Job We are in search of an expert in web UI and UX development who can
complement our small, talented team of developers to help us build and
maintain the next generation of the evo.com web presence and more. This new
developer will sit functionally between our application developers and our
design team to tie the vision of our marketers, merchants and brand managers
to the technology that supports our site, creating the clean, elegant user
experience we want for our customers.

This job requires great communication skills, excellent critical thinking
abilities, and sound judgment to assess design requirements, execute smart
implementations, write maintainable and easily-readable code, address issues
with site functionality, and help guide the architecture of the website into
the future.

Job Responsibilities \- Provide technical input on design requirements,
working with representatives from design, marketing, merchandising, customer
service, and others to inform the design process and ensure technical
feasibility \- Implement designs in a clean, readable, elegant way to ensure
maintainability, end-user performance, usability on supported platforms, and
adherence to coding standards and architecture \- Work with application- and
service-level developers to connect design elements to the data and logic that
drives them from the backend systems Address issues related to usability,
compatibility, performance, and maintainability with thoughtful solutions in a
manner appropriate to their severity

Requirements \- Loves to stay on the bleeding edge of web technology \- Craves
elegant, optimized user experience and design \- Extensive experience working
with design teams, developers, brand managers, marketers, and preferably
merchants as well \- Browser and device limitations, compatibility and
behavioral nuance are second-nature \- Not bound to any particular JavaScript
or CSS libraries but willing to use them as needed \- Expert-level skills in
HTML 5, CSS, jQuery, and JavaScript \- Experience with XML, JSON, REST, AJAX,
.Net, and SQL \- Proven track record of designing and building for highly-
variable, data-driven content on high-traffic sites \- Problem solving and
critical thinking are like breathing to you and something you do with a
measure of enthusiasm, patience, tenacity, and thoroughness. \- Ability to
understand, explain, and relate to technology from a developer and an end-user
perspective. Okay, you get it, but can you _explain_ it? \- Must be customer
service-oriented with the ability to learn quickly, be resourceful/flexible,
and exercise sound judgment. \- Must demonstrate excellent communication
skills – verbally, in writing and interpersonally to inspire and build trust
as this role interfaces with everyone in the company. We work with lots of
different personalities, technical proficiencies, and styles of people every
day. \- Must be able to handle high pressure/emergency response situations.
S#@% happens – can you handle those situations without your forehead veins
bursting? \- Participation in action sports or experience in the action
sports/outdoor specialty retail industry preferred, but not required. \-
Embraces and lives our values: The Great 8 -
[http://www.evo.com/info/the_great_eight.aspx](http://www.evo.com/info/the_great_eight.aspx)

Apply: [http://www.evo.com/job-opportunities.aspx](http://www.evo.com/job-
opportunities.aspx)

------
optaros


------
pensieri
Expensify-San Francisco, CA-Fulltime, Programmer Extraordinaire

Hey there! Allow us to introduce ourselves. We are Expensify and we do
"expense reports that don't suck!" (Google "expensify" to read more.) We're
getting crushed under an ever-growing pile of super awesome work, and I need
one bright soul to help us dig our way out. I can guarantee you fun, an
amazing opportunity to learn, and the siren's call of distant riches. But only
if you are all of the following:

\- An incredibly hard worker, even when it's not so fun. There is a ton of
work to do, and a lot of it downright sucks. After all — we do the sucky work
so our customers won't need to. I need you to buck up and grind through server
logs, user emails, source code, and bug reports, without complaint or
supervision, and come back asking for more.

\- A cool person to be with. Not a crazy party animal, just someone we can
trust, rely upon, hang out with, bounce ideas off of, and generally interact
with in a positive way, both personally and professionally. In fact, this is
one of the most stringent requirements we have: would you be fun to hang out
with day and night on some remote, exotic beach? This isn't a rhetorical
question, either: every year we take the company overseas for a month (on your
own dime, sorry) and work incredibly hard while having a ton of fun. We've
done Thailand, Mexico, India, Turkey, Croatia and the Philippines. We are
going to Portugal in September! Want to come?

\- Super talented, in a general way. We're going to throw a ton of work at you
of every possible sort, and you need that magic skill of being able to figure
it out even if you have no idea where to start. On any given day you might
bounce between super low-level coding, super high-level technical support,
marketing-driven data-mining, updating our user documentation,
inventing/designing/building some new feature, etc. This is not a code monkey
job — you're going to be a full participant in the process, and you need to
bring your own unique blend of skills to the table.

\- Specifically talented in a programming way. You can instantly visualize
solutions to problems big and small. Your code is always clean, well
commented, has good nomenclature and indentation. You can switch on a dime
between C++, PHP, Bash, Cron, HTML, CSS, JavaScript, jQuery, Dwoo, SQL — not
because you know them all, but because you're the sort of person who can just
pick it up and figure it out. If you're this sort of person, you'll know what
I mean. If not, then this position isn't for you.

And there are a bunch more, but odds are if you got this far, nothing I can do
would stop you from applying. That's a problem because while I know you are
awesome, it's actually really hard and time consuming to find you in the midst
of the literally hundreds of other applications I get from everyone else. So
this is where I'm going to ask my first favor: can you make it really easy and
obvious how great you are, so I don't accidentally overlook you?

There are probably many ways to do that. But the easiest way to do that is to
check out we.are.expensify.com and send in an application(which you can find
at [http://we.are.expensify.com/apply](http://we.are.expensify.com/apply)). We
are excited to hear from you!

------
jakehow
Zipmark -- NYC(HQ) & Remote -- [https://zipmark.com](https://zipmark.com)

We are looking for awesome people to come work with us and help build the next
great alternative payment network. Zipmark's mission is to enable businesses
to collect payments from checking accounts, or make payments out to checking
account in the simplest, safest and fastest way possible today. You can read
more about our business in this recent Entrepreneur Mag article
([http://www.entrepreneur.com/article/227979](http://www.entrepreneur.com/article/227979))

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Who we are looking for

* Product Engineers

* Security Engineers

* DevOps

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Help us with

* operationalizing and automating remaining manual processes to help manage our growth

* protecting our customers and company from financial and security risks

* increasing organizational transparency and fostering open communication

* building and supporting official API client libraries in languages we don't use everyday

* supporting and troubleshooting with customers who are integrating with just about every other language/platform

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Using tools like

* ember.js

* Ruby/Rails

* postgresql, redis and memcached

* cloud and bare metal infrastructure

* Docker, etc

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

While learning and creating expertise around

* cryptography

* application security, threat modeling and pentesting

* risk analytics

* identity validation

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

You should care about creating and improving operational processes that
contribute to high quality, low defect software, and you should want to learn
more about and become an expert in automated testing, continuous integration,
and monitoring everything. However, you still want to work with an
organization that is agile enough to respond to change quickly when it is
warranted.

If any of this sounds interesting, we would love to meet you. We offer a
generous salary + benefits package, with the ability to offer generous equity
grants for the right teammates.

##################################################

# Email a cover letter and requisite info about yourself to: jobs@zipmark.com
#

##################################################

------
shin_lao
Senior C++ Developer at Bureau 14 - Paris, France

Do you have a _strong taste_ for technical matters and software engineering is
_your passion_?

Are you looking for _out of this world challenges_?

Are you _bored_ at work?

## Join us!

We are in the process of building an all-star software engineering team and
are actively looking for a senior C++ developer.

Our product, quasardb
([https://www.quasardb.net/](https://www.quasardb.net/)), is written in C++ 14
and relies heavily on the STL and the Boost libraries. It is multiplatform and
runs on FreeBSD, Linux and Windows.

Our customers — mainly in the finance industry — rely on quasardb to solve
overwhelming data management issues.

Quasardb is the world’s fastest database. Do you want to be part of it?

This is full-time position based in Paris, France.

## Who we are looking for

You are a bold, experienced, results-oriented software engineer with a strong
taste for novelty. You always want to go further and want to join an extremely
ambitious team.

Your taste for software quality and your pragmatism enable you to design large
software with low maintenance costs.

### Mandatory

\- Legal permission to work in France

\- A proven track record of building production-ready large scale software

\- Excellent C++ / STL skills with a taste for template meta-programming

\- Strong system programming skills

\- Outstanding communication skills

\- Fluency in English

### Welcomed

\- Fluency in French (How will you buy your baguette otherwise?)

\- Python/Java/.NET

\- Any finance-related knowledge is warmly welcomed

\- Network programming

\- Kernel programming (FreeBSD, Linux or Windows)

## About Bureau 14

Founded in 2008, Bureau 14 publishes quasardb, a high-performance distributed
database.

The company is profitable and well-funded. We strive for technical excellence
and outstanding customer service.

## Benefits

\- Competitive salary and fully paid health insurance

\- Great work environment in the heart of Paris with crazy Frenchmen

\- Flexible working time

\- You get everything you need to get things done (computer, software,
documentation, coffee, baguettes…)

\- 5+ weeks of paid vacation

\- Fitness center membership

Apply at jobs@bureau14.fr

------
eluckyg
[https://www.hireart.com/jobs/9b26ada4/apply](https://www.hireart.com/jobs/9b26ada4/apply)
As our Marketing Lead, you will devise marketing strategies to grow and shape
our brand. You’ll drive our brand visibility and own our communications
efforts. You’ll run everything from press releases to industry events, taking
charge of our growing presence in the mobile advertising industry.

The Perfect Candidate:

A clear and concise communicator. Organized and proactive -- a strong
prioritizer with an attention to detail. Tackles tough questions with
creativity and enthusiasm. Strong writing skills and ability to create
sparkling social media presence. Creates inbound magic with dynamic, engaging
content. Comfortable working with product, engineering, and business
development teams. A bachelor’s degree, equivalent or upwards, is desired.
Don’t let this hold you back if you have the skills/experience. Bonus Points

Portfolio of superb marketing campaigns you’ve run and/or managed (developer
marketing is a plus). Existing knowledge of the mobile advertising and/or app
ecosystem. Rolodex of marketing tools to make your life efficient & our
processes streamlined. Figured out that Amazon’s 1-click patent could be
circumvented if you do a “purchase on mouse hover”. Requirements Building
relationships with the world’s largest app developers and advertisers Working
with the Business Development team to devise marketing best practices
Understanding our product inside and out Creating and curating content for our
communications channels Gathering feedback about the product and how it can be
improved Building & managing our identity through press releases, blog posts,
tweets and all relevant channels Creating/practicing innovative and new
marketing tactics The Good Stuff

Intelligent, driven team members Product-centric company Learning environment
where we encourage people to think from first principles and take the widest
responsibility they can handle Lunch everyday, Friday dinners, plus an
abundance of customizable snacks and drinks Awesome medical, dental, and
vision benefits 401(k) and meaningful equity 24 Hour Fitness gym membership
Use the best hardware Book/game budget Exciting field trips for team bonding
Impromptu ping pong games 3D printer / maker culture Hack days once a month
Sunny office in the Financial District of San Francisco Company Description
Heyzap is changing the way we discover games, enabling game developers to grow
and monetize their titles with Heyzap Ads. We work with thousands of mobile
game studios, including the largest and most innovative game developers like
King, Kabam, PocketGems and TinyCo.

Our office, in San Francisco’s Financial District, is in the middle of a new
mobile gaming epicenter. We are backed by Union Square Ventures, Chris Dixon,
Naval Ravikant, Ashton Kutcher and Qualcomm Ventures.

------
bambootalent
Bamboo Talent - New York, NY

We are a talent search firm, working closely with NYC's tech community, acting
as a true business partner to growing organizations looking to scale their
engineering teams.

As many organizations in this space are competing for the best engineering
talent, we help to accurately represent both company and opportunity to the
potential candidate. We meet every client we represent, to ensure our ability
to answer your questions. We focus on understanding our clients' needs, and
thus allowing you to make an informed decision on whether or not it makes
sense to speak with them.

Some of our clients' current needs include:

-Front End Tech Lead (Javascript, AngularJS) - Early Stage, Data Critical Startup

-Senior Back End Engineer (Ruby) - Early Stage, Data Critical Startup

-Solutions Engineer (Product/Client-facing/Integrations) - Early Stage, Data Critical Startup

-DevOps Engineer (Chef, AWS EC2) - Early Stage, Data Critical Startup

-Full Stack Engineer (Ruby, Javascript) - Early Stage, Data Critical Startup

-Senior Software Engineer (Deep Python) – Series A Funded B2B Platform Startup

-Senior iOS Engineer (Objective-C) - Series A Funded B2B Platform Startup

-Solutions Engineer (Client-facing/Integrations) - Series A Funded B2B Platform Startup

-Senior Engineer (Java, PHP) - Advertising Technology Company

-Database Administrator (MongoDB) - Advertising Technology Company

-Systems Engineer (Linux, AWS EC2, Git) - Advertising Technology Company

-Senior Data Scientist (Machine Learning, Statistical Methods) - Advertising Technology Company

-Senior Engineer (Node.js, Express) - Clinical/Biotech Startup

Please get in touch to learn further details on these and other
companies/roles we are representing.

email: jon@bambootalent.com

------
AngularJobs
Angular Developer to help build a cutting-edge, next generation UI in Downtown
Seattle, WA

> [https://www.angularjobs.com/posts/1016-angular-developer-
> to-...](https://www.angularjobs.com/posts/1016-angular-developer-to-help-
> build-a-cutting-edge-next-generation-ui-in-downtown-seattle-wa)

"Build JavaScript heavy apps in an agile environment. Join a self-motivated &
empowered team at one of Washigton's Best Companies to Work for."

About Daptiv

===

Daptiv is a SaaS-based enterprise Project and Portfolio Management company.
Their applications have revolutionized the ways that customers manage teams,
projects, and portfolios, allowing customers around the world to transform
their mid-office business operations.

"We are an Agile shop that believes self-motivated, empowered teams can do
extraordinary work."

About the Job

===

\- Our Engineering team is looking for a talented web developer with strong
experience in the latest web technologies to help us build our cutting-edge,
next generation UI.

\- We are creating advanced, data-driven UIs for our scheduling and resource
management views.

\- We are looking for devs that buy into the Agile SDLC, writing unit tests,
pair programming when needed, contributing and using CI, many code checkins
per day, many small code reviews per day, etc..

\- In addition, we desire devs that aren't afraid to dive into the full stack
when needed, mostly C# and some Java. Ex: If there's an API that doesn't
exist, they will work with the team to build it out. Lastly, all developers at
Daptiv contribute to our CD efforts and will need to learn how to write Chef
recipes to support this.

\- We moved from AJAX and ASP.NET to AngularJS a year ago; since have launched
a number of AngularJS apps.

Apply here:

>
> [https://www.angularjobs.com/apply/1016](https://www.angularjobs.com/apply/1016)

Required Experience

===

\- Building maintainable and high-performing JavaScript-heavy web applications

\- HTML5, CSS3, JavaScript, jQuery, jQuery UI

\- Integrating with RESTful APIs for server side functionality

\- Knowledge of cross-browser compatibility issues as well as experience with
legacy and modern browsers

\- Client side MVC style frameworks such as AngularJs, Ember, or Backbone w/
Marionette

\- Responsive CSS, and responsive CSS frameworks such as Twitter Bootstrap

\- Javascript build tools, such as Grunt

\- Languages that compile into javascript, such as Typescript, Coffeescript,
or Dart

\- Testing frameworks such as mocha, jasmine

Compensation

===

\- We can offer relocation for the right candidate, but will assess that on a
case by case basis.

Apply here:

>
> [https://www.angularjobs.com/apply/1016](https://www.angularjobs.com/apply/1016)

More About the Company

===

From new product development to operations and service delivery, Daptiv’s on-
demand solutions streamline employees’ day-to-day interaction and
collaboration while dramatically reducing the complexity of managing multiple
teams, projects and tasks. Daptiv has evolved from a startup founded in
cramped Pioneer Square offices 12 years ago to the on-demand leader in
collaborative business software that it is today.

Clients: Honeywell, Chase Bank, Coach, Virgin, Kaplan, BP, Good Samaritan
Society.

Voted one of Washington’s “Best Companies to Work For”

Daptiv is located in Downtown Seattle just steps away from the WaterFront,
Ferries, Water Sports and home of Pike Palace, the oldest public farmers
markets in America(est. 1907).

Team Size: 5-10

Leverages agile methodology.

Apply here:

>
> [https://www.angularjobs.com/apply/1016](https://www.angularjobs.com/apply/1016)

------
AngularJobs
Impact Advertising w/ AngularJS. Experience High-Growth w/ 100M+ Users Weekly!
Work in Boston or NYC

> [https://www.angularjobs.com/posts/832-impact-advertising-
> w-a...](https://www.angularjobs.com/posts/832-impact-advertising-w-
> angularjs-experience-high-growth-w-100m-users-weekly-work-in-boston-or-nyc)

"Both Junior & Senior Available! Focus on JavaScript. TDD Angular components.
"Never lost a developer over price" \- CTO"

Join a small team in a well-funded startup changing the way advertising
affects 100M+ people every week. Looking for passionate people who love the
startup life and care about user experience, customer development, working
with a diverse group of smart & experienced people, and having fun every day,
no grinches allowed.

\- Team Size: Small (3-4)

\- Looking to unload all Javascript so the current developer can work on Big
Data (his niche)

\- Looking for someone who can work well independently but ask for help when
they need it

Apply Here:

>
> [https://www.angularjobs.com/apply/832](https://www.angularjobs.com/apply/832)

Workplace

\---

\- Whiteboards everywhere

\- Natural light with no glare

\- Height-adjustable desks

\- Triple monitors and the fastest MacBooks money can buy

\- Great location next to the Alewife stop on the red line and an easy drive
on Route 2

\- The internal cafeteria, run by Whole Foods, is the best you can get, short
of the one at the Googleplex

Senior Expectations

\---

\- Experience in high-growth start-up environments

\- Recognizes extraordinary opportunities

\- Brave enough to seek help

\- Excited about self-improvement

\- Expert knowledge of Javascript

\- Experience with TDD

\- Implements cross-browser development techniques

\- Understanding of Node.js(JavaScript environments outside of the browser)

\- CORS

\- AMD JavaScript module development

\- MongoDB

Junior Expectations

\---

\- JavaScript Experience

\- TDD Experience

\- Start-up ambitions/experience

\- Has something to prove

\- Asks the right questions

\- Passion for improving advertisements

Toolset

\---

\- NodeJS

\- Grunt

\- AngularJS

\- jQuery

\- NPM

\- RequireJS

\- Jasmine

\- PhantomJS

\- (suggestions?)

The Product

\---

Patent-pending search engine takes the search keywords, negative terms and
match types from your campaigns and matches these against multiple focused
search queries extracted from the content of each web page. This allows for
the programmatic, pixel-perfect matching of search ads to search intent
through ads that are embedded in the content. If users choose to engage with a
Swoop search ad they are driven to the appropriate brand content. If they
don’t, their browsing experience continues uninterrupted.

The Process

\---

\- Preliminary discussion with AngularJobs

\- Referral for interview with the CTO

Compensation & Benefits:

\---

\- "Never lost a Developer over Price" \- CTO

\- Equity in company depending on skill set

Apply Here:

>
> [https://www.angularjobs.com/apply/832](https://www.angularjobs.com/apply/832)

------
AngularJobs
Recent Grads! Join LaunchHub to help Solve Industry Shaking Problems w/
BigData. Palo Alto, CA

> [https://www.angularjobs.com/posts/1081-recent-grads-join-
> lau...](https://www.angularjobs.com/posts/1081-recent-grads-join-launchhub-
> to-help-solve-industry-shaking-problems-w-bigdata-palo-alto-ca)

===

"Competitive compensation, Elite experience required. Work w/ High Traffic
clients, Machine Learning, and next generation user interfaces."

About LaunchHub

===

\- A SaaS-based program for Marketers, specifically providing data analysis
for apps

\- Helps very high traffic clients, TB of data, analyze and implements Machine
Learning to help marketers improve their ROIs.

\- “We take historical app store data, app engagement data, and marketing data
and we model out installs, engagement, and revenue.”

\- 2 customers with Top 200 apps in iTunes

\- 12 team members, 5 in Palo Alto and 7 remote.

\- Product site: [http://www.getlaunchhub.com/](http://www.getlaunchhub.com/)

Required Experience

===

\- B.S or M.S in Computer Science or Engineering from a top university (they
gave me a long list found in attached Job Description)

\- GPA 3.5-4 (unless a good reason why not) or Strong experience

\- Employment at Experience Companies(Google, Facebook, Apple, LinkedIn,
Amazon, Microsoft, Yahoo, EBay, Netflix, Twitter, Horton works (yahoo),
cloudera, rackspace, IBM, Oracle, HP, Adobe, Walmart Labs)

\- Knowledge of Javascript (Angular) and related web technologies like HTML,
CSS

\- Demonstrated design and UX sensibilities

\- Awareness of cross browser compatibility issues

\- Understanding of client side performance characteristics

\- Knowledge of relational databases and SQL, preferably MySQL

\- Bonus: Experience with C, C++ a plus

\- Bonus: Experience working with backend systems

Notes about the Job

===

\- Dashboard environment will be the Angular Javascript framework.

\- Knowledge of CSS is valuable.

\- Develop interactive directives/elements

\- Write API specifications and documentation

\- Integrate the frontend using REST APIs

\- Work closely with our product and design teams to define feature
specifications

The Process

===

\- Pre-Phone Interview

\- Phone Interview

\- 1 or 2 technical interviews

\- Onsite to hire

Compensation & Benefits:

===

130K - 180K ('Competitive')

Apply here: >
[https://www.angularjobs.com/apply/1081](https://www.angularjobs.com/apply/1081)

------
taytus
Apparently facebook is hiring...

------
AngularJobs
Angular UI Developers: Help Improve the State of Health Data. Work on the East
or West Coast!

> [https://www.angularjobs.com/posts/1090-angular-ui-
> developers...](https://www.angularjobs.com/posts/1090-angular-ui-developers-
> help-improve-the-state-of-health-data-work-on-the-east-or-west-coast)

"Join Aetion in Los Angeles or NYC. Help Improve Health Care. Very Interested
in candidates from Top Universities!"

Locations

===

\- Los Angeles, California

\- New York, New York

The Role

===

\- Work with with HTML5, JavaScript, CSS3, AngularJS, jQuery, Bootstrap, and
RESTful JSON APIs

\- Create responsive web applications

\- Implement best practices

\- Have passion for code quality

\- Test with Karma/Angular Mock

\- Use agile methodologies

Desired Background

===

\- 2+ years of experience as a web developer

\- Engineering or Science degree (CS, EE, math, physics, etc.) from top-tier
university

\- Familiarity with web-based, multi-tier software architectures

\- Firm grasp of software implementation best practices; passion for code
quality and testing

\- Ability to work in a fast-paced, team-oriented environment and to learn new
concepts and technologies

\- Self-motivated, independent, detail oriented

About Aetion

===

Aetion allows Health Care practitioners and researches to query multiple
databases for the information they need. Real-world data is in their blood:
combining decades of medical, epidemiologic and biostatistical research with
cutting-edge informatics and data handling, Aetion provides proven software
for rapid-cycle generation of reliable results from real-world data.

Culture

\---

Aetion is a small company that just entered into a major growth phase. Their
typical Dev Team consists of 5-10 folks.

Apply here:

>
> [https://www.angularjobs.com/apply/1090](https://www.angularjobs.com/apply/1090)

